# Enclosure/Terrarium Pictures



## Arachnoboards

Post 'em here folks!

It would be excellent to have a virtual full-color catalogue of different methods for housing our collections.

*Here are the rules for posting:*

1) *NO* banter or conversation. Any off-topic posting will be deleted.

2) Provide a brief description, the size of the enclosure (if it's not obvious from the picture), and specify which species  it was designed for.

3) In the subject line please specify; _Arboreal_, _Burrowing_, or _Terrestrial_ to make scanning the various pages more efficient. If there is something totally unique with your design, feel free to modify the subject. Example;
_Terrestrial with pirrana pond_

4) If you need more information on a specific terrarium, private message the poster, rather than starting a new thread asking about a terrarium, or inquiring in the enclosure thread.


Enjoy! We look forward to seeing your contributions!

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## becca81

*Terrestrial*

*5 gallon tank*

Designed for juvenile _T. blondi_.  60/40 peat moss / vermaculite substrate, cork bark, artificial leaves, and buried flowerpot hide.






Designed for sub-adult _B. smithi_.  60/40 peat moss / vermaculite substrate, glazed ceramic water dish (so it will not leak), and flowerpot hide.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## becca81

*Terrestrial*

"Tupperware"-style containers - Martha Stewart brand, purchased at KMart, stackable.

Designed for large slings / juveniles.  (I've used this for _P. murinus_ RCF, _B. vagans_, _A. hentzi_, _A. geniculata_, and _T. blondi_)

Typically 60/40 peat moss / vermaculite substrate, small water dish (some type of lid), and small flowerpot hide (can be purchased at arts and crafts stores).

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## jbrd

*Terrestrial*

36X18X16 breeder tank with sliding top screen, designed for a T.blondi, six bricks of bed-a-beast with rocks from New Mexico and plastic plants.  Exoterra hide with a half log buried under that reaching to the far corner. Large plastic water dish.










*Terrestrial* set-up for G.rosea.
20X10X12, regular ten gallon tank with pull off top screen with two half logs and a piece of drift wood with holes drilled into it for plastic plants. two bricks of bed-a-beast. Ceramic water dish.
The rosie has since did alot of excavating to suit her needs lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## becca81

*Arboreal*

*10 gallon tank*

Standard 10 gallon tank with hinged screen lid.  There are 3 screen clips used, two on the sides and one at the top.  The two on the sides are hot-glued into place.

I recommend using plexi-glass or packing tape (sticky side facing out) to decrease ventilation *slighty*.

Designed for sub-adult _A. avicularia_.  100% vermaculite substrate, cork bark, artificial flower stem, water dish glued to side (near top) and another water dish on the floor.






*Small display cubes*
(purchased at arts and crafts stores such as Michael's)

Designed for _A. avicularia_ slings.  100% vermaculite substrate, artificial flower stem.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## becca81

*Terrestrial Spiderlings*

Small display "cubes" - purchased at an arts and crafts store such as Michael's.

Some have 100% peat moss substrate, some have 60/40 peat moss / vermaculite substrate (recommended), small piece of cork bark, and/or small flowerpot hide.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jbrd

*Terrestrial to semi-Arboreal*

4X4X5 Plastic enclosure for a C.cyaneopubescens from Michaels. Many holes drilled for ventilation. One cup of 60/30 bed-a-beast and vermiculite small water dish and a dragon for exercise.
Has since webbed up the enclosure and favorite perch is between the wings behind the neck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbrd

*Terrestrial*

This is a 2.5X2.5X5 plastic enclosure from Michaels that work great for my G.aureostriata (shown in pic) and P.murinus slings. Again i used a 60/30 of bed-a-beast and vermiculite, enough for burrowing or climbing Added some air holes for circulation and plastic plants for decorations.
This set-up has worked great for the ten slings so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shogun804

1). Large critter keeper set up for C. cyaneopubescens. 

2). *Semi arboreal*, one large rock halfway into peat moss for support, one artificial plant secured with hot glue, one rock under artificial plant all used for a webbing base. substrate 100% dry peat moss, one deep water dish.


----------



## shogun804

1).  10 gallon tank, turned on its side (vertical) set up for P. regalis

2). *Arboreal*. 2 pieces of cork bark held together by hot glue and a grove cut out by me so they fit together better,  a few fake plants secured by hot glue to the cork bark, one large water dish including rocks for prey that might fall into it,  plexi glass front hinged lid with .25" holes drilled in it.  100% dry peat moss for substrate, secured with "sticky" hooks and rubber bands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shogun804

1)  Small Critter Keeper, set up for A huriana.

2).  *Arboreal* 1 artificial plant secured to bottom with hot glue, also hot glue leaves to various points of enclosure.  100% dry peat moss for substrate, 1 water dish secured to leaf with hot glue. lid taped sticky side out for added humidity and to keep peat moss for falling out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jdcarrel

exoterra terrarium for my regalis and the other in the last picture is for a b. smithi.  I have also added some cork bark later to the regalis terrarium.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Love 1


----------



## shogun804

1) various sling enclosure with a L parahybana on the side :} 

2) *Arboreal*(first pic) & *Terrestrial*(second pic) all contain 100% peat moss for substrate arboreals have either a slice of cork bark for webbing purposes or artificial plant.  terrestrails just have dry substrate some will make a burrow others will just hang out, none of these have water dishes i regularly feed, and I mist twice a month for the occasional added humidity and for hydration purposes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shogun804

1) set up for P irminia, 5 gallon hexagon tank.

2).  *Arboreal*  100% peat moss (dry) water dish to be added.  various sizes of artificial plants secured to bottom and sides of tank with hot glue for climbing and web structure purposes, lid is a 2 piece plexi glass 1/2, and 1/2 cover that came with tank.  1/8th holes drilled for ventalation


----------



## Rounder

*Arboreal*

A setup with a 5.5 gallon turned on end for my P. regalis, I used 2 pieces of wood with some vine wrapped around for looks with about 2" of peat moss for substrate.  The water dish looks like a leaf and is visible in pics 1 & 2.  I used hotglue on most everything to keep it stable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rounder

*Arboreal*

1 gallon rubbermade container for my P. cambridgei.  3-4" of peat moss with a piece of corkbark.  I use this setup for several for my Avics as well.  There are holes drilled in the sides as well as the top.


----------



## Fred

For M robustom. Large Critter Keeper, 3-4" or potting soil, half a flower pot and artificial silk plants.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## odinn7

*Burrowing*

The pet hole...10 gallon tank set up with peat moss for H. lividum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## brachy

Hi all
I account some spiders in glasses of olive but cucumber   Thats  are not very practical. I like small plastik boxes.My smaller slings iz in this thanks. Bigegst are in normal terrarium. For me is very important as the in terarium are lots of matrilas, stiks, plants, cortex and atc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## becca81

Some of mine...

(adults, juveniles, and some slings)






(slings)






(adults) $2.50 from Wal-Mart

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Big and Hairy

Here are a couple of pics of part of my T setup.  The second pic is of my female A. Genic's home, which is 20 gallon terrarium.  In that picture she is hiding and munching on some crickets in her burrow at the far end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ivar

No 1. Gramostola Rosea
Peat moss substrate, wood hideout. 30  L Terra. (Wil uppgrade to 60 L after the molt.)

No 2. Bracypelma smithi
Peat moss substrate, cork bark hideout, artificial leaves. 60 L Terra.


----------



## Fred

Aboreal encloser, for P regalis. Old dog cookie plastic jar, approx. 1 ft tall 8"(ish) wide. 1" of peat and vermiculite, one large piece of cork bark and artificial plants. The one beside it is for a smaller p regalis.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Peter_Parker

*Terrestrial*

Designed for G. rosea, 5.5 gallon, peat/potting soil mix.  Yep, the grass is real, and alive too! (well, some of it anyway   ).  Supposed to simulate a scrubland/forest edge type setup.  A work-in-progress

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lorgakor

Here are a few of mine.

I got these awesome containers at Real Canadian Superstore. The smaller ones were 2 for a dollar, and the larger ones were a dollar each. They are a perfect size for arborial slings/juvies, and they would be great for burrowers and terrestrials as well. 



Tall Lock & Lock with pokie slings.


Arboreal set up for _H. maculata_ mature male.


Various sling containers.



Kritter Keeper housing juvie _G. pulchra_.


15 gallon long for _T. blondi_, followed by 5 gallon with _E. campestratus_, and 2.5 gallon with _B. smithi_. 



Round, tall kritter keeper set up for burrowing for _H. lividum_.


----------



## Potatoemoe

10gal with 3-5" of reptile litter: jungle mix.  some teraruim moss, which my rosie moves all over the place.  some sticks from my yard just for looks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sibeleen

*Avicularia Metallica*

Self explanatory or what?


----------



## rainforestpets

This is my first post so lets see how it goes. This is a new enclosure for my P. Regalis. 





[/IMG]


----------



## rainforestpets

I stole this idea from Becca and it has worked nicely for me. Thanks for the info.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## arachnopimpess

Before the peat went in. this is for my g.rosa


----------



## Crimsonpanther

These are some pics of my OBT Enclosure...I went with the 12X12X12 exoterra terrarium ...She loves it , She currently has two homes after her long Aboreal Residence....She goes to the flower pot some times and she has made a tunnel web behind all the coark bark that runs over the flower pot !! 
Shes Great 5 " OBT


----------



## memen49

my room 



and my list


----------



## jbrd

I made two of these and this is what I started out with, a 28X46X24 overall Oak cabinet , three shelves in each. Each shelf can hold a ten gallon aquarium no problem. Heavy duty brackets underneath just for added stability and safety. The whole back wall has a mirror running the whole lenght of the enclosure to help with light reflection.
 On the bottom shelf i have one Exo Terra 60Watt Heat Wave Lamp, the second shelf has one Exo Terra 75w Heat Glo infared spot lamp all hooked up to a ReptiTemp 500R remote sesor thermostat. This keeps the temps around 78 to 80 degs. This is almost on the lowest settings too.
On the top shelf i have a slow turning  small fan (40mm) blowing out while there is one on the bottom shelf sucking air in all hooked up to a ReptiTemp 500R remote sensor thermostat as well. This way it all turns on at the same time.
 Then i took a Sunbeam Rope Light, (for night time viewing) all 18 feet of it and lined the inside shelves with it. I hooked the rope light up to a timer that supplies power from 6PM to 7AM, which in turn will only come on if the 160 degree viewing motion detector is tripped by someone walking in the T room.
 All this is behind 1/8 glass door that i had to have custom cut, probally the most expensive part of this project.
  Any comments, questions or concerns would be greatly appreciated so that i could put the finishing touches on this enclosure.

Heres a daytime pic.





and a nite time pic, even though the pic doesnt do it justice on the lighting


----------



## Goliath

*Arboreal Enclosure*

Here is my terrarium for my female Cyriopagopus schioedtei.  It has grown in a little more since I posted the other pictures.

Here is how I did the tank.
The tank is a Exoterra 18x18x24" reptarium.  I ripped out the styrofoam backing that came with the tank and put black silicone all over the sides and back of the tank.  Starting with the back of the tank I applied the silicone everywhere except for an area where a piece of cork would be placed that would be her home.  Once the piece of cork was fit to the tank I placed the other pieces of cork that were to go along the back, let the silicone cure for 24 hrs, and foamed them in with triple expanding foam.  This was then let to cure overnight.  I repeated the same procedure for the other two sides after I got the wood situated in their places.  Once everything cured I trimmed the foam to how I liked it.  I also foamed in two brazil nut cups (available from black jungle), these are the seed pods from brazil nut trees, into the sides of the foam to serve as water dishes.  Once everything was trimmed I covered the foam with brown silicone and immediately covered that with dry coco bedding.  This was them let to sit for a couple days and the excess coco was vacuumed out.  I filled the bottom of the tank with coco bedding, planted the tank and covered the coco with live moss.  The wood in the tank consists of cork bark, malaysian drift wood, liana and the brazil nut pods.  The plants in the tank are java moss, resurection fern, a couple epiphytic ferns, a begonia, Cissus amazonica, Rhaphidophora tetrasperma, a creeping ficus sp., a miniature ginger, Anthurium scandens, Hoya bella and Epidendrum porpax.  To keep the humidity up I covered the top screen with 1/8" lexan, and for lighting I use 2 40 watt super daylight flourescent bulbs in a shop light fixture.

Thanks,
Mike

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## chemosh6969

GBB containter

I used the lid off a 100 dvd-r spindle for the container. For the lid I drilled some holes in a 25 dvd-r spindle and slid it on. I've made them before and had the lid slip in too much so then I just use a rubber band to stop it from sliding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ilovebugs

*burrowing*

this is for my 2" P. Murinus. 
I took this shortly after setting it all up. I added some water to get it to all settle. the cups have been removed as the T began burrowing during the first night. It now has two burrows.

I'm going to add another picture after I make it more arboreal friendly. (soon as I find a suitable climbing object. I think my T would appreciate that.



By the way, 
If you decided to make a plexiglass lid, I advize you, BE CAREFUL especially if you use an exacto knife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brachy

My litle collection. More pic in From Brazil s theard whats name is Natural setup.


----------



## AussieTkeeper

Here are a few Pic of my Burrowing Tanks i made. (with the help of martins links that is  )













Few pics of how i keep my slings.













Jase

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

some of mine...



















regrads

Jürgen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

thanks for the flowers  

so, in the other tanks i keep some poecilotheria's.the tank of the geniculata is the perfect size.she's wondering to all places in tank.

and here is another one:







regards 

Jürgen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jürgen

you ill more?...you become more  


so,i know its a spidertanksthread but here is one of my scolotanks.






and now...--> spidertanks ;-)



















and for the little ones some of my little boxes 






regards 

Jürgen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Boris Striffler

Hi all,

here are some of my terraria: 






Two big ones for _Theraphosa_ and _Pamphobeteus_






and two for _Coremiocnemis_

Cheers,
Boris

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Socrates

Here are some of my enclosures.  

The A. geniculata is in a 10 gallon, the B. boehmei (invisible in the pic) and the N. coloratovillosus are in a 5.5 gallon tank.

The L. para babies and A. versicolor are in acrylic containers purchased at Michael's.


---
Wendy
---


----------



## CedrikG

some environment

_Pterinochilus murinus_, Usambara baboon






_Poecilotheria regalis_ 






_Hysterocrate gigas_ 






_Poecilotheria regalis_






_Theraphosa blondi_ ( the big tank ) it has million of place to hide in this big piece of wood, unfortunatly I got no good picture of the inside at the moment.






_Ceratogyrus darlingi_


----------



## jw73

Very nice tanks.


----------



## Scott C.

0.1 _P. irminia_





1.0 _P. irminia_ (Temp. "motel")

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanCameron

*Burrowing and Arboreal*

All habitats have fake plants in them.
2 set ups for A. avicularia.  The first has 3 currently in there, and the second only has one:



Here is another arboreal, P. regalis set up:


And now for the burrowing T's.
Here are 2 set ups I have for my H. lividums:



And for the others: H. schmidti, P. lugardi, and C. bechuanicus respectively:




I use either 50/50 vermiculite/peat moss or just straight up peat moss for the burrowing species.  I find that either the mix or just peat moss makes it easier for them to burrow.

And now for how I keep them in my room:


----------



## Scorpendra

another pic:


----------



## DanCameron

*Arboreal and burrowing*

A. metallica colony: (I also set up the A. avicularia's in this same manner and am using that old tank to house my new H. schmidti which is photographed below.)


Haplopelma schmidti:


----------



## Twysted




----------



## harwin

Just moulted too


----------



## Gidget

*terrestrial*

This is a 15G for my A. geniculata that will be arriving tonight. 
Substrate is coconut bark, just a bit damp throughout, with an exoterra/bowl hide (bowl underneath). I figure that she will make the changes she wants when she gets here... Very excited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ruiner

this is what my A.avic's reside in.


----------



## padkison

*Enclosure for new Ts (slings & sub adults)*

I got the Ts I ordered settled into containers based on ideas from this board and "The Tarantula Keepers Guide".  Here's the big picture view which shows all the containers.  I provide hides for all, but most have elected to burrow under their hides.  The containers by the router get some extra heat.

B. albopilosum 2"F
G. pulchra 1"
G. aureostriata 1.25"
G. rosea .75"
E. campestratus 1.25"
L. parahybana .5"
B. vagans .5"

View attachment 48459


Here's a closeup of the G. pulchra container.  It burrowed under the pot and I haven't seen it since I put it in.

View attachment 48460


Using eco-earth as a substrate.  Critter keeper was $5 at Petsmart, other containers from Michael's at $3 and less.  Little pots also from Michael's.

Comments by PM welcome.


----------



## Scorpendra

my terrarrium 2.0:







back view:






housing a .75" _avcularia purpurea_


----------



## Stefan-V

*Deep and oportunistic burrowers, this case OBT*

I had this crazy idea and I'm surprised how well it works! 
Lavalamp with 120V 25W, Ziploc, 6" tall containers from superstore.
It just gets warm enough (78F) not too hot. They also can regulate the temperature by just moving to the opposite side. I think its great.


Stefan-V


----------



## solaceofwinter

ha! that is cool. i use the same containers work really well. i like your holes better than mine though!


----------



## smof

My setups. Not very exciting unfortunately. When I move house at the end of the summer I should have a lot more room. I plan on getting/building a large, glass-fronted cabinet so I can put all my tanks in there and heat the whole thing. Also when my Ts get nearer to full-size I'm gonna put them in those glass cube tanks and make em all pretty. But these are cheap and do the job okay for now.







Left red-lidded tank, 2.5" _B. smithi_.
White-lidded vial inside that tank, 0.75" _C. cyaneopubescens_.
Deli cup in the middle, 2" _B. emilia_, gets warmed by the heatmats on the two larger tanks.
Right red-lidded tank, 4" _G. aureostriata_.

All have 50/50 peat/vermiculite substrate. Smithi has coconut-shell hide, emilia has film canister hide. All but GBB have plastic water dishes.


----------



## meo

padkison said:
			
		

> I got the Ts I ordered settled into containers based on ideas from this board and "The Tarantula Keepers Guide".  Here's the big picture view which shows all the containers.  I provide hides for all, but most have elected to burrow under their hides.  The containers by the router get some extra heat.
> 
> B. albopilosum 2"F
> G. pulchra 1"
> G. aureostriata 1.25"
> G. rosea .75"
> E. campestratus 1.25"
> L. parahybana .5"
> B. vagans .5"
> 
> View attachment 48459
> 
> 
> Here's a closeup of the G. pulchra container.  It burrowed under the pot and I haven't seen it since I put it in.
> 
> View attachment 48460
> 
> 
> Using eco-earth as a substrate.  Critter keeper was $5 at Petsmart, other containers from Michael's at $3 and less.  Little pots also from Michael's.
> 
> Comments by PM welcome.


Where did you got such containers?


----------



## meo

*Terrarium*

This is my terrariarium... I know it's not good quality but still I hope you will like it!!!

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## xgrafcorex

thats all of mine but one which won't fit on the table..maybe if i did some careful measuring..but i'm not even gonna bother.  the other one is an a avic in a 12"x12"x18"

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ThatGuy

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> thats all of mine but one which won't fit on the table..maybe if i did some careful measuring..but i'm not even gonna bother.  the other one is an a avic in a 12"x12"x18"


gotta love that jim beam set up ! good tast in burbon:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## xgrafcorex

heh i should've repositioned the other...its behind the irminia tank, holding down the lid on the g rosea tank and you can't see it haha.  yea jim beam rules!


----------



## king7

i see you got BF2,do you play much?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## xgrafcorex

ehhh i was for a bit...been playing socom 3 more lately but i go on there...my old roommate was actually telling me to go on there tonight.  we were in some tournament but those people were ridiculous and we got crushed every time haha.  you do mean the computer right?  on there my name is:  grimXreefer


----------



## Goliath

Here is a 18X18X24" Exoterra tank that I just finished to house my newly acquires female Cyriopagopus sp. "blue".  She still has a molt or two until she is ready for this tank but it will give the tank time to grow in.  The pictures are before and after the plants were added.  Set up was the same as for my female Cyriopagopus schioedtei.
Mike

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## diKe

Goliath said:
			
		

> Here is a 18X18X24" Exoterra tank that I just finished to house my newly acquires female Cyriopagopus sp. "blue".  She still has a molt or two until she is ready for this tank but it will give the tank time to grow in.  The pictures are before and after the plants were added.  Set up was the same as for my female Cyriopagopus schioedtei.
> Mike


Wow, damn nice!

Please explain something to how you prepared the tank. How did you get the earth on the sides?


----------



## Goliath

Thank you.

The setup is pretty simple, just time consuming.  First coat each of the three sides of the tank with black silicone.  Give each side about an hour to get tacky before you work on the other side, then once you are done with all the sides give the silicone 24 hrs to fully cure.  After the silicone has cured place the wood in the tank where you would like it to be.  Then take spray foam insulation, over here a commen brand is Great Stuff, and spray to cover the silicone and in and around the wood to lock it in place.  You can spray it as thick or thin as you would like just remember it will expand 3 to 5 times its original volume.  Do this for each of the sides, giving each sides 8 hrs to fully cure before you begin the next side.  Once it has fully cured carve the foam how you would like it, you can makes cliffs, caves, planters, tree roots and whatever you can think of.  After the tank is carved clean out all the extra foam and make sure you have a good clean surface on the foam to work with.  Now taking one side at a time cover with brown or bronze silicone and as soon as that side is covered with silicone cover with dry coco-bedding or dry peat moss.  Press this gently in and let this cure like this for about an hour.  Then dump the excess peat or coco out and repeat for the other sides.  After finishing the last side let it cure 8 hrs to fully set up.  After curing clean up the eadges by removing any excess silicone that may not be covered by foam just to make the edges look better.  Make sure that any planters that were carved into the walls are thoroughly coated on the inside with silicone so as not to leak water in the foam.  Then you can plant the tank fill with soil, coco bedding, sphagnum moss, it is your choice depending on humidity requirements.  Your plant selection will depend on your lighting, I put everything from orchids to bromeliads to ferns.  I would stay away from desert succulents as the light requirement is usually too high.  When done water thoroughly and place in the occupant of your choice.  I am a big fan of arboreals so this what I am doing for my female arboreals.  

Hope this helps,
Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CedrikG




----------



## bananaman

*Terrestrial G.rosea*

5 gallon tank (i think) housing a G.rosea named Raquel. I bought the coconut shell from a pet store ($2 dollars) got the tank for free, peat moss as substrate ($6 for two bags), went to the river and got the logs (free) and the fake plants i got from my mom (free). I made the cover using a wood plank and drilled holes into it. The most expensive item was my beautiful lady which cost me about ($15 dlls). The only thing that drives me crazy is the crickets going into stealth mode in the little holes that the log on top has   but eventually they come out and face their destiny


----------



## smof

Just moved my G. aureostriata into a new tank. It's a 12"x12"x12" ExoTerra. Expensive, but very nice looking. 4" of substrate and 2 pieces of cork bark. Simple, but I wanted to leave the redecorating mostly up to him 

He looks strangely tiny in this pic


----------



## Siienceofdeath

The following is a enclosure I purchased. I however constructed the tunnel that is in it for burrowing T's. With this design I am able to view the T while it is in the tunnel, My T seems to love it.  It did not come with the tunnel.


----------



## themowingmonk

Heres my tank for my 2 1/2 inch G. Rosea named Tank. Coconut fiber substrate, small water dish, a half log and a plastic plant for some color. in my nice little dorm room set up.

The Tank on the top right is the tarantula


----------



## Bungholio

There is my new Terrarium for my spider.


----------



## r4iney

Nice enclosure Bungholio, it could use some cork/wood/bamboo backbround though.


----------



## Ms. Peaches

I just bought this caging unit yesterday. The unit houses 4 individual T's seperatly. I set these up but won't be putting anything in it for a day or so so the glue and all can dry. The enclosure will house a 


Top View (empty)





Front View (empty)








Full Front View (set up)





Back View (set up)






Front







Individual Pics (front)


























Top View 





































The T's that will be moved into these cages are
1. P. irminia

2. P. regalis (picking this one up next week)

3. A. avicularia

4 A. versicolor


No Tarantuals have been put into these cages....so if anyone see's anything that needs to be changed or added (other then the water dishes) please PM me or email me at peaches1926us@yahoo.com so that  I can make the nessasary changes before rehousing the T's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RobbinLara

Amber NICE job...I love the orchids. I really need to get off my arse and post some pics!


----------



## ArachnoSoldier

*my Regalis's home*

exo terra... yea, a bit expensive.. but a sweet setup for an abboreal. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 and for some reason, he likes to <poop> on the front doors.


----------



## JaxsWastedLife

*My cobalt enclosure*

Here is a pic of the enclosure that my cobalt is in.  The temp usually is about 70-78 deg.  The cobalt is living in the left corner behind the cork bark but moves to the plastic hide the other help of the time.  The white plastic thing is crix food so they don't munch on the cobalt.  The substrate is peat.  I mist is twice a day with distilled water.  I don't think my cobalt eats much i put crix in and sometimes they disappear, or died somewhere i cannot see them.  No burrow yet & I had her in the same place for a few months now.    

Questions comment welcome!!!


----------



## ColdBloodedOne

*Snazy cage*

I just got my first Cobalt. Luckily it has not gotten crazy on me yet.


----------



## JaxsWastedLife

I had one hell of a time getting my little devil form the deli container to the enclosure.    She really didn't want to leave the paper towels.


----------



## JaxsWastedLife

*Nice inexpensive enclosure*

I found this on at Wal*Mart for around $6.  They also have octagonal ones for a few dollars more.  I drilled some holes and instant enclosure.  Another plus is there is fish food included that you can feed to the crickets.  I like the shape and the included light keeps the enclosure warm.  My suntiger is in there now making trouble for anything that goes into that enclosure.  

I can't find the Walmart.com link for the one I own but this one looks good too. (http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3635106)  Great for a DIYer!

I like the way this looks over critter keepers.  The KK are so 2nd grade hermit crab.


----------



## David Richards

*Arboreal Cage*

I finally got the gooty's into something they can finish growing in.  These are 7 inches square by 2 feet tall.  Drawers come out while the hide provides safe distance and little chance of escape while cleaning water/substrate.  This will also come in handy when it comes time to clean without disturbing a mother with sac.  Cork bark is mounted in corner with cable ties through 2 holes and top opens to access the spider if need be(hopefully to take a sac  some day).  Now if I can just get a female or two from this bunch????  19 more cages and I will be done with the ornamentals.  This design can be enlarged to fit any arboreal that stays on the glass.  Burrowers would be difficult to deal with.   Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xgrafcorex

David Richards said:
			
		

> I finally got the gooty's into something they can finish growing in.  These are 7 inches square by 2 feet tall.  Drawers come out while the hide provides safe distance and little chance of escape while cleaning water/substrate.  This will also come in handy when it comes time to clean without disturbing a mother with sac.  Cork bark is mounted in corner with cable ties through 2 holes and top opens to access the spider if need be(hopefully to take a sac  some day).  Now if I can just get a female or two from this bunch????  19 more cages and I will be done with the ornamentals.  This design can be enlarged to fit any arboreal that stays on the glass.  Burrowers would be difficult to deal with.   Dave



wow those are awesome looking set ups!  did you make those from scratch?  i'm gonna start looking into making something like that for my ornata when its larger.  definetly would feel safer with a set up like that than just having it loose in an aquarium that i have to open the whole top up to reach to the bottom to clean.  :clap: :worship: :clap: 

now i just need some metallicas


----------



## r4iney

Very cool idea David

Any chance you could make some close up pictures of one of those enclosures. I wouldnt mind duplicating the idea because of the bottom of the enclosure. I would really appreciate it if I somehow could take a close look at it - it looks very handy.


----------



## Keith Richard

Envy Exotics said:
			
		

> I just bought this caging unit yesterday. The unit houses 4 individual T's seperatly. I set these up but won't be putting anything in it for a day or so so the glue and all can dry. The enclosure will house a
> 
> 
> Top View (empty)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front View (empty)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Front View (set up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back View (set up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual Pics (front)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T's that will be moved into these cages are
> 1. P. irminia
> 
> 2. P. regalis (picking this one up next week)
> 
> 3. A. avicularia
> 
> 4 A. versicolor
> 
> 
> No Tarantuals have been put into these cages....so if anyone see's anything that needs to be changed or added (other then the water dishes) please PM me or email me at peaches1926us@yahoo.com so that  I can make the nessasary changes before rehousing the T's


Hey Amber....that's a very nice set up for arboreals. Did you buy the unit fully made?


----------



## Ms. Peaches

Yes I purchased this the way it is..well other then decorations. They sell them at www.eastbayvivarium.com. The cost is about 77.00. I am not too handy with building things myself and I wanted a nice display so it was worth it to me.


----------



## Keith Richard

Envy Exotics said:
			
		

> Yes I purchased this the way it is..well other then decorations. They sell them at www.eastbayvivarium.com. The cost is about 77.00. I am not too handy with building things myself and I wanted a nice display so it was worth it to me.


Thanks! I really must head over to Berkeley sometime and check out EBV.


----------



## David Richards

*Close ups*

Thanks for the compliments.  Here are some side shots of the top and bottom for those who are into building.  I am going to make these to order for 60 $ plus shipping if anyone is interested.  I am not going to have any extras laying around, but will make them as people request them.  The only thing mine don't have are ventilation holes.  That can be requested depending on the humidity/airflow desired.  The edges of the acrylic can be flame polished for about 10 bucks extra per cage also if you really want to kick it off.  dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moricollins

Psalmopoeus irminia enclosure: (kritter keeper)


----------



## moricollins

Avicularia purpurea set up (used to be a pastry container of some sort)


----------



## redknee_freak

here is a few enclosures i have.







Here is my bredding tank I just started up
C. hentzi





one of the gravids







my A.avic











here is where i keep my smaller B. auratum (2")
would have a pic but wouldn't come out and play







hope i did bore ya with thepix lol
I'll have more soon enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flogger

This is how I keep my _Haplopelma_ species from juveniles up until they need the final enclosure. 
These jars are excellent, got them yesterday at an expo here in sweden. 





Only four of them are used but this week most of them will come in handy 

Cheers!


----------



## Socrates

A. avicularia enclosure, measuring 18" high, 8" deep and 8" wide.

---
Wendy
---

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alucard1965

I get these from a guy in mich.I think I'm going to start making my own should not be to hard.http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=49827&d=1140983378


----------



## jbrd

alucard1965 said:
			
		

> I get these from a guy in mich.I think I'm going to start making my own should not be to hard.http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=49827&d=1140983378


Where at in Mich?, could you send me some more info, i would be interested in seeing what he has to offer


----------



## bananaman

I had this made for my shelf, will get another one that is taller for arboreals... I made the lids using plexiglass... total cost: about 35 dlls, size 29" long, by 14" wide, by 12" high.


----------



## redknee_freak

awesome enclosers 
where did you find them 
and are they costly


----------



## bananaman

redknee_freak said:
			
		

> awesome enclosers
> where did you find them
> and are they costly


me? um... i had them made, the enclosures cost me $23 dlls + $8 for the plexiglass to make the covers plus like $4 for the metal hinges... 
Of course I had to use power tools to cut and drill the plexiglass plus cement to glue the hinges to the crystal and the plexiglass...


----------



## redknee_freak

bananaman said:
			
		

> me? um... i had them made, the enclosures cost me $23 dlls + $8 for the plexiglass to make the covers plus like $4 for the metal hinges...
> Of course I had to use power tools to cut and drill the plexiglass plus cement to glue the hinges to the crystal and the plexiglass...



Have to say you had done an outstanding job my friend.
put a patten on it and sell your product, sounds good to me.


Wouldn't mind having one hehe


----------



## redknee_freak

Socrates said:
			
		

> A. avicularia enclosure, measuring 18" high, 8" deep and 8" wide.
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---





Now you're enclosure rock as well
awesome


----------



## somberloathing

5 gallon  Avic.avic





cork bark and peat moss


----------



## Ms. Peaches

I set this cabinet up to contain my tarantula cages.

First cabinet contains

P. cancerides
B. smithi
C. cyaneopubescens
T. blondi
a spider I caught while moving..no clue what she is
C. fasciatum
B. vagans
P. irminia
A. avicularia
A. versicolor
P. regalis
P. murinus










































Next cabinet contains

H. lividum
B. boehmei
G. aureostriata

and supplies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## redknee_freak

your cabins rocks
now where did you get that enclosure with the dividers one the middle shelf on the first picture, i would love to get my hands on that one. ...and where do you live again lol..just j/king lol


----------



## Ms. Peaches

Thanks. I got the divided cage from www.eastbayvivarium.com the cages are made by a company called creative habitats but they sell them at EBV. They also sell a double enclosure more suited for terrestrials. I need to pick up a few of them to.


----------



## Mha8649

First two are for G.rosea
third is for A.avicularia


----------



## John Bokma

I keep two "C. fasciatum" (between "" because they were collected from Veracruz, Mexico):

http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2006/03/13/tarantula-terrarium.html

edit: I am waiting for a better camera, hope to have it soon, so I can take good pictures and post them here


----------



## JohnxII

*Arboreal Enclosure*

Just have to make a custom acrylic tank for the spectacular _Avicularia sp. "amazonica"_! 8"x12"x16", vent holes 1/8" density 1/2 sq. inch. Water bowl will go in later because I ran out of pebbles and have to clean the old ones.


----------



## Mha8649

Hey JohnxII where did you get your hinges? I had to use cabinet type hinges because I couldnt find a place that sold the hinges with the sticky stuff on them.and theres nothing that I know of that bonds plexiglass to metal...I've tried just about everything. and nothing works.


----------



## John Bokma

From the looks he drilled 2 holes in the side, and used screws, or those nails that you flatten with a special gun (no idea how they are called in English, in Dutch: popnagels), see: http://onkenhout.nl/pics/uitleg/Popnagels_gesloten_(IMEX).jpg


----------



## Mha8649

I was refering to the ones on the front ... they look like there made out of plexi glass...  I looked at the two major hardware stores. Home depot and lowes and couldnt fing anything like that... I was wanting to avoid putting metal inside the cage to avoid rust...


----------



## Easyout58

For my new .75" Brachypelma Emilia I used a clear plastic baseball card container. The inner demension is about 3" x 4". I made shelters out of cork bark and silk plant leaves and drilled hole in the lid for air.


----------



## Fierce Deity

Easyout58 said:
			
		

> For my new .75" Brachypelma Emilia I used a clear plastic baseball card container. The inner demension is about 3" x 4". I made shelters out of cork bark and silk plant leaves and drilled hole in the lid for air.


That's a great idea, I'll have to use it.  It looks much nicer than a deli container.


----------



## Easyout58

Fierce Deity said:
			
		

> That's a great idea, I'll have to use it.  It looks much nicer than a deli container.


And they are cheap as well. You can get those for under $2.00 from anybody that sells baseball cards or comic books. They are a good size for slings up to 1.5" or so. And you can buy various size card holders for bigger slings. Attach footpads underneath and they can be stacked.


----------



## RobbinLara

Just wanted to share my P. Regalis tank...I took a piece of Optix and had my husband cut it for me to size...then I drilled holes in it to roughly mete out tarantula legs...after that I took a sharp point and etched in the picture...I like it cause it doesn't impair visibility looking into the tank















there's a cat hair on that btw...not a scratch










Thanks for looking....I'll post pics of the other 7 T's and tanks eventually
here's my G. Rosea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fierce Deity

I recently fixed up my G. rosea's terraruim, as it was looking rather crappy.  It looks really nice now.  The other pic is my african giant black millipedes enclosure, which I did today as well.


----------



## JohnxII

Mha8649 said:
			
		

> Hey JohnxII where did you get your hinges? I had to use cabinet type hinges because I couldnt find a place that sold the hinges with the sticky stuff on them.and theres nothing that I know of that bonds plexiglass to metal...I've tried just about everything. and nothing works.


I guess you'll have to look harder in other DIY stores. Those didn't have sticky pads on them, epoxy glue was used instead.


----------



## Mha8649

Cool   I will make a trip today and epoxy away...    but seriously I need to finish this poor gals (I hope) cage . I keep having to improve this or that and I keep messing up her webbing...


----------



## doobie79




----------



## kitty_b

i'm a poor graduate student... so for now it's bare aquariums and critter keepers.... i can't wait until my goliath, giant white knee, and brazilian salmon grow up so i can put my 10 gallon tanks to use!

the "rock" plastic water dishes seem to leak over time, so i've had to use small plates until i can get some petri dishes from my lab.


----------



## MicahHall

All purpose room for T's and seedlings for my future garden. The Exo's were on super sale.. prices ranged from 30 for the two smaller to 40 for the middle sized. I plan on going back tomorrow to grab them rest of them so I can get this room finished and all my babies rehoused. Room is a heated mudroom/sunroom. It is where I spend most of my time either gardening or just parking in a chair and reading, so its the perfect spot to put my babies. As the spring slowly heats into summer, I plan on adding rolling blinds to help keep out direct sun ..  not that we really get much. Sorry the picture isnt clearer!!


----------



## BigBryan

wowww i like those exo terra tanks, *on sale*?! lucky!


----------



## Potemkin

10 gallon breeding tank for Psalmopoeus Cambridgei, tell me what you think.

First picture, of the entrance



Second, so you guys can see the hide.



And lastly, do you know how I respond when someone asks me which tarantula is mine?



It says One Bad Motha on it... Look closely at the bottom left corner.


----------



## kitty_b

Potemkin said:
			
		

> 10 gallon breeding tank for Psalmopoeus Cambridgei, tell me what you think.
> 
> Because it says One Bad Motha on it... Look closely at the bottom left corner.


i highly approve of the "one bad motha" sign.

the tank is nice too


----------



## Nate

Arboreal setup for a Avicularia avicularia.






Obligated burrower setup for a Grammostola rosea.







*edit More obligated burrower setup pictures added per request.


----------



## brachy

Ciao

There is my terrariums for theraphosid spiders: 
A. geniculata





H. hainanum





A. semanni


----------



## brachy

More...

G. rosea





B. verdezi





P. fasciata


----------



## brachy

The last edition for today 

P. murinus TCF





P. murinus RCF


----------



## Cirith Ungol

My DIY tank thread (Dial up warning).
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=65440


----------



## CedrikG

_Stromatopelma calceatum_ sling environment





_
Heteroscodra maculata_ sling environment






_Poecilotheria ornata_ sling-juvenile environment


----------



## DHunter

My A. Avic's set-up. Not bad for a noob I hope.

Anyway, he seems to like it. Never uses the log hide I put in there and doesn't web, but loves the grapevine wood jungle gym. There's also a wide, shallow coffee can lid which I keep filled with water to keep the humidity up.






On a side note, I got to see some of the personality of the little guy tonight.
I put him in a small critter keeper while replacing the eco-earth in the bottom of his tank. When finished I let him crawl onto my arm and he found a spot where he felt comfortable & just hung out there for a while as I sat on the floor.

After a while he wandered around onto my back & my better half herded him onto her hand to bring him back around so we could keep an eye on him. Well he didn't like that and jumped to the carpet when her hand was about 6 inches off the floor. The funny thing was that I just set my hand down about a foot away and he came running back to me & settled down once back on my hand.

After that I slowly got up & put my hand on the top of his tank & he just calmly strolled back in. Also seems it didn't take long for him to realize I put a cricket in there for him & he's busily eating dinner now.


----------



## bananaman

excellent setup... and yeah... those little funny guys have personalities all their own... have you thought about turning the tank on its side? im sure the avic would appreciate the height much more than the width as you probably already know... cheers man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ewok

Rosehair enclosure


----------



## TheNatural

Avicularia juruensis


----------



## fangsalot

becca,,great idea with those containers,:worship: but i think mine look a lil bit prettier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fangsalot

*beccas idea,check it out!*

they messed it all up!:wall:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fangsalot

*beccas idea again...*

and my new babie's home  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 oh and 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   thanx becca:clap:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RVS

"Big Bucks" - great name, ha ha.


----------



## redknee_freak

fangsalot said:
			
		

> and my new babie's home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx becca:clap:



sure would love to find those enclosures
where would I find them

awesome looking


----------



## Ant4755

2 A. versi slings and 1 A. avic











P. ornata






B. boehmei






from left to right B. emilia, B. smithi, B. vagans, B. boehmei

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KJE

Ant4755 - Where did you get the container that's labeled Pancho?  I'd love to have some of those!


----------



## Ant4755

KJE said:
			
		

> Ant4755 - Where did you get the container that's labeled Pancho?  I'd love to have some of those!


 haha funny you ask I work at a grocery store and they just got those in. The name of the company is SNAPWARE. They have a website http://www.snapware.com/. They have some really neat containers and they are "clear" which is the best part. Also they come with a five year warrenty against staining and other stuff. Hope that helped. It's less expensive to buy some where other than there site.
 p.s. mine are 8 cups size
Anthony


----------



## redknee_freak

just flat out awesome enclosures, I'll be getting me a good bit now thanks for sharing


----------



## fangsalot

redknee_freak said:
			
		

> sure would love to find those enclosures
> where would I find them
> 
> awesome looking


arts and craft stores.i got these at michaels.


----------



## Bedlam

I'm assuming you had to drill the holes yourself.  
Did that get messy?  Or do they drill pretty well?


----------



## fangsalot

it was ok as long as i took my time and let the drill bit do most of the work.patiance made it happen.


----------



## Poeci

some of my earthtigers, mainly Haplopelma spp....


----------



## Ronj

Very Nice!  Can you step back and take a picture of the entire wall?  Looks as if you might have a few there.


----------



## Poeci

not at the moment, it's not ready yet and there is als a little bit "chaos" at the moment  cause I'll get new spiders soon. I think after that I can post a new picture.

Best regards


----------



## Scorpendra

my T shelf of doom:


----------



## kitty_b

home of "schmoo," the a. avic.







poor girl got the noisy chinchillas neighbors.


----------



## redknee_freak

kitty_b said:
			
		

> home of "schmoo," the a. avic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor girl got the noisy chinchillas neighbors.





now that is one awesome enclosure


----------



## kitty_b

redknee_freak said:
			
		

> now that is one awesome enclosure


thanks. but unfortunately schmoo doesn't agree... she refuses to drink from either water dish, refuses to eat, and refuses to leave her hide log. 

still haven't figured out her issue yet...


----------



## redknee_freak

sorry to hear all of that, hopefully soon that will change


----------



## syndicate

finally got a couple pics to put up hehe.
heres my shelf holding all my t's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate

heres my new b.smithi set-up


----------



## syndicate

and this is my n.coloratovillosus new enclosure


----------



## bloodred1889

hehe here is my tanks


----------



## nick1218

10 gal tank. Coconut fiber substate. Parts from an Aurora Godzilla model kit, and a fun photoshopped background. Have since added about 5 more inches of substrate, and removed the middle decorative piece with the train on it so there is more flat ground and room to dig around. Clarence (our Chillian Rose T) seems to enjoy it.


----------



## kitty_b

nick1218 said:
			
		

> 10 gal tank. Coconut fiber substate. Parts from an Aurora Godzilla model kit, and a fun photoshopped background. Have since added about 5 more inches of substrate, and removed the middle decorative piece with the train on it so there is more flat ground and room to dig around. Clarence (our Chillian Rose T) seems to enjoy it.


OMG THAT ROCKS!!! if i didn't have over 20 T's, i'd make a cage like that for every single one of them. :clap:


----------



## smof

Nick1218, that is the most ridiculous tarantula display I've ever seen. I love it


----------



## JungleGuts

wow that last tank is sweet Kitty! looks really great


----------



## BasementJungle

*My enclosure*

This is a 120 gallon aquarium with 40 gallons of water and an upside down 55 gallon aquarium to add height for plants.  The tank was originally intended for plants, fish and amphibians, then I added my giant diving beetle, now various large spiders from my basement have made the 85 degree humid enclosure their home and nesting sight, some within inches of the 250 watt heat bulb.






I cant seem to get the pic to work heres a link
http://image61.webshots.com/61/9/9/47/2509909470075195083zAZkCm_ph.jpg

jeeeze if that doesnt work....
Go to this_http://image61.webshots.com/61/9/9/47/2509909470075195083zAZkCm_ph.jpg


----------



## moricollins

Cyriocosmus elegans sub adult:






Cyriocosmus elegans sling: (they are tunnellers as slings):






Xenesthis intermedia:






Avicularia laeta juvenile:






Cyclosternum fasciatum:





Holothele incei:


----------



## dymndgyrl

Antique (late 1800's) 5 gal. aquarium with gothic decor and G. Rosea. 80/20 vermiculite/peat. She has since dug out a nice webby nest behind the pot and never leaves .. .. pet rock indeed.

View attachment 53361


----------



## fangsalot

kitty_b said:
			
		

> OMG THAT ROCKS!!! if i didn't have over 20 T's, i'd make a cage like that for every single one of them. :clap:


my thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## Fullstop

Here is the vial I used for my Versi before he had a really bad molt:








Just used peat for the sub, and cut apart some reptivine and hotglued them how I wanted. The top (not shown) I cut a square out, and hot glued mesh cut from a silent practice drum head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bananaman

Avicularia avicularia... Sterilite box on its side with holes melted on sides and top... a bit of peat moss, to water containers for humidity and a log I got at the river... and coconut shell on the side hoping it will web there...


----------



## Bearo

Some leavs would be a good input


----------



## Marx`

Hello


----------



## Steven

seems like i NEVER post in the T section around here,...
gotta start someday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S.

*Enclosure pics*

M Avic. avic





F Poec. formosa





F C. crawshayi


----------



## Gigas

i really like that formosa tank


----------



## Austin S.

*More*

C. fasciatum





G. aureostriata


----------



## Austin S.

Why thank ya gigus!!!


----------



## Spideyman

hey bananaman,can i have details of how you did the enclosure?like the door, etc etc...


----------



## bananaman

Spideyman said:
			
		

> hey bananaman,can i have details of how you did the enclosure?like the door, etc etc...


I cut the cover at one third with a pair of strong scissors (first mark the straight line)... so the bottom part (the 1/3) i glued to the sterilite box... that is the one that goes on the bottom, using hot glue i sealed it, and prevent water, dirt or whatever from escaping...

Then the top part i temporarily used tape, to hang it from the top...but then I used hot glue and put some velcro on it...and some on the top of the box  (the top is actually the side, but im assuming you are looking at it standing on its side)... so to open the enclosure you flip open the top 2/3 of the cover...

I took an ice pick, heated it with fire from the stove, and melted holes on the top and the sides of the enclosure (not the front)...

I also removed the coconut hide, didnt like it...i put some plastic plants in there, looks much nicer...

Thats it... I hope i made myself clear  

Cost:
Sterilite container: 3 dlls
Log: Free
Fake plants: 1 dollar
Hot glue: Practically free
Velcro: 2 dlls

Total: 6dlls 
Cheapest avic enclosure ever! And it looks quite nice... just be sure to melt the holes evenly...follow a pattern...

Later!


----------



## Nate

Steven your display setup is AWSOME!

:worship: :worship: :worship: 

Can you give some info on your lighting system?
Does it provide any warmth?


----------



## Austin S.

*Housing set up's*

One corner 





The other


----------



## Ryan C.

*H. lividum housing*

Enclosure for my .75" H. lividum









Sorry for the bad quality,
Ryan


----------



## Hedorah99

*Burrowing*

These are in 20 QT Sterlite Containers. Ventilation holes are around the edges in the "glazed" part. 

The stones were added after the T had dug its burrow for accent purposes only. 

In both cases the wood bits were added to entice the T to burrow someplace to allow easy access to the burrow.

H. Lividum






O. aureotibialis


----------



## Hedorah99

*Terrestrial*

Once again these are in 20 QT Sterlite containers with the vent holes in the "glazed" area around the edges.

The plants are silk flowers sprigs purchased at any crafts store. All of the hides are plastic flower pots buried in the peat.

Stones, moss, and bark were added initially as the flower pots provided enough of a hide for the T's.

B. smithi #1





B. smithi #2





E. pachypus





A. seemani





T. blondi





G. rosea


----------



## bananaman

Wow! Beautiful setups Hedorah... congrats!


----------



## 8ball

Scott C. said:
			
		

> 0.1 _P. irminia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.0 _P. irminia_ (Temp. "motel")


Those look so much like marijuana leave's lol.


----------



## JungleGuts

delicup for new sling- Phormictopus cancerides

just gotta put a hide in it and i should be set?


----------



## bananaman

Tarantula shelf...







A. avicularia cheap enclosure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bodar

my experimental encosure, not in use yet....


----------



## JungleGuts

cool....whats gonna be in it?


----------



## JungleGuts

updated pic
cocofiber, leaf for hide, started a small burrow on thr side


----------



## Goliath

Just finished this Exoterra for my female Cyriopagopus sp. "blue", should move her in there this weekend.
mike

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## king7

Goliath said:
			
		

> Just finished this Exoterra for my female Cyriopagopus sp. "blue", should move her in there this weekend.
> mike


very nice :clap: 

real plants?


----------



## Goliath

Thanks, and yep all real.

mike


----------



## diKe

king7 said:
			
		

> very nice :clap:
> 
> real plants?


Dito. Damn nice enclosure! Your tarantula can be happy


----------



## bananaman

Avic enclosure redone





















3x Divided tanks (rosea, seemani, vagans)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dGr8-1

*Check out my enclosure. Comments please...*

Hope to hear from you guys.


----------



## redknee_freak

dGr8-1 said:
			
		

> Hope to hear from you guys.


 nice setup
dne well


----------



## redknee_freak

*My slings shelf, thinks this is the right place*

My friend brad thought he would make me an shelf for my baby T's
to help me out on space, since i was running out of where to put the new ones
so this is what he can up with while work was slow that day

All in order left to right
on the first shelf, B.boehmei, B. vagans, B, emilia, P. cancerides, P. murinus
2nd, P. scrofa, B. vagans, B. albopilosum, E. campestratus, P. murnius, O. petillus
3rd, C. fasciatum, B. angustum, A. anax, N. chromatus
4th, B. smithi, G. aureostraita, A.purpurea, A. chalcodes


----------



## redknee_freak

bananaman said:
			
		

> Avic enclosure redone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3x Divided tanks (rosea, seemani, vagans)



did you make that 3 sectional enclosure yourself
would love to have a few of them like thta, cuz i need them badly to save on space

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bananaman

redknee_freak said:
			
		

> did you make that 3 sectional enclosure yourself
> would love to have a few of them like thta, cuz i need them badly to save on space


yeah I did... i got the glass panes cut (i dont have the tools) but gluing them toghether with silicon isnt so hard... then I made the covers with plexiglass and stuck some hinges to them... then the velcro as a locking mechanism with hot glue... works well, try it out! it does save space... later!


----------



## redknee_freak

bananaman said:
			
		

> yeah I did... i got the glass panes cut (i dont have the tools) but gluing them toghether with silicon isnt so hard... then I made the covers with plexiglass and stuck some hinges to them... then the velcro as a locking mechanism with hot glue... works well, try it out! it does save space... later!



thanks bro
I will see about making some myself once i have extra money to do so


----------



## regalis

G.rosea







A.metallica


----------



## Cerbera

*Arboreal Adult / Sub-adult tanks (custom)*

2 Adapted aquarium tanks, designed for P.irminia, and A.versicolor sub-adults. Double locking, dual entrance. Tank height aprox 45 cm.

Both tanks from the front, showing entrances / locks







Rear of tank 2 showing meshing, and magnetic strip for heatpad...







Reinforced meshing for non chew-through action...







Top down, showing front catches on tank 1, magnetic strip cover holders, and lower slide-out-able substrate / water bowl tray...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lilhildy

*Avic enclosure*

Well after that tank I almost don't want to post mine.  WELL DONE Cerbera!!!! :clap:  Well here is my 1.25" A. Avicularia tank. Made it from a cotton ball container I found at BedBath&Beyond.  (Who says shopping with your girlfriend is a bad thing; I found this great new tank for my T's);P


----------



## syndicate

those tanks are nice cereba.u built them yourself?they look pro


----------



## Cerbera

syndicate said:
			
		

> those tanks are nice cereba.u built them yourself?they look pro


Started out with bog standard aquariums, and then went a bit nuts with the plexi, building various panels and sliding bits. Lots of drilling. Did take quite a long time, and if you'd seen the amount of cock-ups I made along the way, you'd know there was nothing 'pro' about it  !  thanks for the comments tho...


----------



## syndicate

no prob they look great bro.


----------



## aerodyke

*Some of my enclosure pictures*

This is the enclosure my baby lasiodora parahybana is in for the moment..I got a molt this morning when I woke up from him/her

and the 2nd one is my Aphonopelma seemanni enclosure

the 3rd one is my phormictopus cancerides enclosure

I have 8 more so there will be more pictures soon


----------



## kitty_b

got these 1 gallon rubbermaid jars at walmart. still need to put in the potting soil. it's temporary housing for two mature male a. avics coming to woo my girl, so i'm refraining from hot-gluing the sticks or water dishes (because it will only make it harder to catch them).

great thing is that i can use it in the future for raising more arboreals.  i still prefer putting my "keepers" in glass aquariums.


----------



## bananaman

very nice! i dont use substrate in my avic's enclosure... just large water dishes on the bottom for humidity... its not like they ever use the substrate and it could lead to mites plus the crickets like to burrow in it... just a thought... later


----------



## owcarnia

Goliath could you post some more pics of your terrariums ? They're totally awesome. Especially the way plants are attached. What species of plants are there ?


----------



## Maikardaaion

My newest project terrarium for the subterrain tarantulas. 

From the side it looks quite typical - 35x25cm







From the above 10 x 25.







After removing the cover:







And the hole of the inhabitant 








Now the whole strange thing about this enclosure. The terra is C shaped. There is a top and bottom chamber. The bottom chamber has a removable glass lid. One can manipulate and do what ever wanted inside the spider chamber (for ex. one can take the cocoon form the female - just like that .







And the resident of the enclosure after the lid removed - female _Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_








The terrarium can come in different sizes - this one is for smaller species.


----------



## bananaman

that is amazing! great idea...


----------



## syndicate

that is a really nice tank!i need to start making some.is that mostly just glued glass together?


----------



## A.J. Disc

Q. Is the burrow self made, spider made, or a little of both? Do you have to keep the exposed side, and bottom, c part, shaded form lite?


----------



## Maikardaaion

> is that mostly just glued glass together?


It's all glued glass - aquarium silicone to be exact. Only the lids are loose - I'm trying to think of some kind of lock.



> Is the burrow self made, spider made, or a little of both? Do you have to keep the exposed side, and bottom, c part, shaded form lite?


The burrow is semi spider made  I made the begining of the tunnel using the water system pipe  The rest, including the underground chamber is purely spidermade . 
At the moment the terrariums are in the dark room for spiders to accomodate to the new enclosures. When I will move them to the dedicated place I surely will make a shade or something similar.


----------



## ACR

*Terrarium*

Hi my friends    

I show you the work that I did for my avic. avic





Thanks
Armando

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ACR

other view

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ACR

the floor with plants


----------



## ACR

adding a container of water

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ACR

the wood with the avic hidden above a trunk


----------



## ACR

cloverleaf oxalis of four leaves


----------



## Gustavo

Here is my A. Avic. and my G. Rosea's enclosures


----------



## Gigas

Pretty awesome tank ACR!


----------



## jw73

Wow. ACR you have done real rain forest.


----------



## Ryan C.

Ephebopus murinus vial that its started to web up nicely.


----------



## brachy

Maikardaaion said:
			
		

> My newest project terrarium for the subterrain tarantulas.
> 
> From the side it looks quite typical - 35x25cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above 10 x 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After removing the cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the hole of the inhabitant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the whole strange thing about this enclosure. The terra is C shaped. There is a top and bottom chamber. The bottom chamber has a removable glass lid. One can manipulate and do what ever wanted inside the spider chamber (for ex. one can take the cocoon form the female - just like that .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the resident of the enclosure after the lid removed - female _Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The terrarium can come in different sizes - this one is for smaller species.


Hi Maikardaaion 

Thank you for this excellent idea:clap: :worship: . I must make this


----------



## BooYaKa

Brachypelma smithi

Thrixopelma cyaneolum

Phormictopus platus

Pterinochilus murinus "Usambara"

Nhandu coloratovillosus

Grammostola aureostriata

Brachypelma emilia

Pterinochilus lugardi

Nhandu chromatus

Pterinochilus chordatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## regalis

WaW BooYaKa!

Those are real nice setups !! :drool: :drool:


----------



## bananaman

They look great... but IMO the arent the safest nor the best for the spiders (too high, no hides)... good job on the backgrounds though...


----------



## Gigas

Booyaka, if you put some pieces of cork bark in there instead of rocks those would make rel  nice arboreal tanks


----------



## BooYaKa

Bananaman - In my terrariums will be lot of hides for T's. The package from "Terra-decorate shop" is coming to me soon


----------



## zoidx_chung

BooYaKa, u DIY ur tanks?


----------



## BooYaKa

What's "DIY" ?


----------



## Gigas

diy is short for "do it yourself" so hes asking if you made them or bought them like that


----------



## BooYaKa

I bought empty tanks, but decorations I made by myself.


----------



## urs

Great setup!:clap: 

Best regards Uros


----------



## Loaf

*Set up for Usambara*

Yeah those are great tanks. Any suggestions as to what to put in my Usambara tank? I have bark as my substrate, but nothing else in there. I moved her from another cage, and unfortunately during the move had to destroy her beautiful web. She is now slowly building up her web fort again. Should I put something else in there with her? Plants? Shelter? 
:? :? :?


----------



## Gigas

take out the bark and use peat as a substrate, give it vertical stuff to climb


----------



## HuonHengChai

very neat tanks! I get alot of idea from here. thanks all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loaf

*Usambara*



			
				Gigus said:
			
		

> take out the bark and use peat as a substrate, give it vertical stuff to climb


Great thanks for the advice. Compared to all those other terrariums my housing looks pretty sorry.  I guess I already had all the fixins for a usambara house, I just didnt know how to put it together. Are some of those tanks turned on their side? How do you open it up without it being all awkward? Do things fall out? Sorry, Im only an arachnopeon i still have lot's of questions. :? :? 
I GOT A NEW BABY BEARDED DRAGON YESTERDAY WOOHOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorgakor

Booyaka, I'm curious how deep the substrate is in your_ Pterinochilus _tanks? It doesn't look very deep for burrowers, which those species are. Especially _P. chordatus _and _P. lugardi_. Nice job on the decorations though!:clap: They would be fantastic arboreal cages.


----------



## BooYaKa

Yes, there's a litlle lack of substrate, but when I'll have all decorations I wanted, then I make them conditions like in heaven

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nilsson

Hi in this link i have some pic of my terrariums i use. (all text in swedish)

http://kryp.forum24.se/kryp-about680.html

Hope it can bee useful.


----------



## ACR

hi my friends..

gigus, jw73 thanks for your comments    :worship: 

add some pictures to show them as goes remaining the terrarium


----------



## diKe




----------



## ACR

jeje.... 

here the pictures


----------



## Gigas

Very nice tank, where has the avic put its web tube? has it made a web tube?


----------



## ACR

Hi...

It began to build its web in the upper part of the trunk with holes, between the trunk and the wall, but even it does not finish


----------



## Scorpendra

updated T shelf:


----------



## Camberwell

Good day all,

just thought i'd share pics of my spider room












Camberwell


----------



## syndicate

nice tanks man.it seems like all u guys in europe have access to more random aquariums.or u all just build them haha


----------



## Cerbera

*Acr*

Hey ACR - your tank looks phenomenal, may I say, but whats the situation on ventilation ? I notice your tank is 100% humidity, a condition which has been known to kill some avics (from search of previous threads). Also its mostly glass, so not easy to drill into - how much airflow does that tank get ? The avic doesn't look like it's having problems, but i'm curious...

I also note, with a small smile to myself that the humdidty guage on the wall of the tank is showing 60% or something, when there is water dripping off the walls ! Unless its a thermometer of course...

Not a criticism necessarily, and the conditions in the (excellent) photo may not be the typical, so I may be banging on about nothing (again).

Cheers

Jay


----------



## Tegenaria

*Terrestrial/burrowing*

Simple microwave containers, stacked.
Top - Tegenaria sp(possibly domestica) female.(arboreal?)

Bottom - Chilean Rose sling-Burrowing/Terrestrial







Side view:






Substrate vermiculite plus sphagnum moss with G rosea.


----------



## Gigas

Looks veeeery damp, too damp for a rosea, no misting at all with this species, bone dry substrate with a small water dish.

I have a friend whos been studying tegenairia, he says that gigantea have more arboreal tendencies


----------



## ACR

hi Cerbera....

I thank your comments   :worship: 

The terrarium have a complete wall with netting metallica and it serves also as entrance, the humidity oscillates between 70%, temp 28°C (82°F), my avic seems that feels happy thus.

i show you a picture in a before setup


----------



## Cerbera

Well that would be that question answered ! Awesome, awesome tank, dude..


----------



## Bryan91901

*Heres my Blondi setup*

He likes to chill in the skull sometimes lol...


----------



## HuonHengChai

bayani919: Impressive setup! i like the concept and the way the deco are arranged


----------



## Tcrazy

here are my set ups















katydid set up


----------



## Flogger

Got a few new terrariums this weekend and a bunch of new spiders, so naturally I made a whole new setup. 






So let's try to explain what's in there. 
Tall one on the left: Nepila senegalensis
The one right of that one: Haplopelma hainanum
The three tiny ones: Porrhothele antipodiana
Right of that: Haplopelma schmidti GCF
Three jars on the left: Haplopelma lividum
Next two jars: Haplopelma albostriatum
Last jar: Haplopelma minax
Below that: Haplopelma lividum DCF
Left of that: Haplopelma lividum


----------



## P. Novak

Great Enclosures

Here are some of mine, This is a 10 gallon divided in half. Left side for Aphonopelma chalcodes(Goldilox) and right side for my 3rd Grammostola rosea(Scarlett). They will be put in when they arrive sometime this week.


----------



## Nate

Novak, looks nice.

If you wanted to conceal the black lip of the cups you could glue some substrate to the edges with Epoxy Resign.


----------



## Scorpendra

it's like my shelf changed every other week :liar:






large light blue kritter keeper: A. purpurea
vial next to/behind purpurea: P. mira
tuppeware: exuvium storage
small green kritter keeper: C. sp. "blue"
medium purple kritter keeper: P. cancerides
terrarium: unused so far
smaller reddish purple kritter keeper: crickets


----------



## P. Novak

Nate said:


> Novak, looks nice.
> 
> If you wanted to conceal the black lip of the cups you could glue some substrate to the edges with Epoxy Resign.


Ya i was actually planning on doing that, thanks!


----------



## TheNatural

*T blondi enclosure*


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural




----------



## michal1991

My P.murinus [usambara] enclosure. 20x30x20


----------



## P. Novak

hey nice michal1991, where is everyone getting these back decors from? Or how do you make em!?


----------



## Camberwell

Camberwell said:


> Good day all,
> 
> just thought i'd share pics of my spider room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camberwell


Well its no good, my collection just keeps growing :? , even after I said "thats enough now", but I blame a certain person, and she knows who she is


----------



## michal1991

My little terra room 

Adult male P.murinus usambara and female B.albopilosum:

Adult female P.murinus usambara

Male P.sjoestedti and female H.lividum

Male T.blondi, female P.cambridgei, P.rufilata,3x H.maculata,2x S.calceatum, A.geniculata, 2x B.albopilosum

My ants


----------



## Tegenaria

Molitor said:


> my terrarrium 2.0:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> housing a .75" _avcularia purpurea_


That looks rather cool for an arboreal, and they look as tho theyre actually made for Ts or other inverts.


----------



## demode

Heres how i keep my geniculata at the moment






I'm planning to swap her into a new terrarium soon with another substrate mix. :drool:


----------



## Tegenaria

TheNatural said:


> T blondi enclosure


Really neat,love the live plants!


----------



## Tegenaria

*New home for Tegenaria duellica*

An old candy jar!


----------



## TheNatural

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens*


----------



## TheNatural

*Cyclosternum fasciatum*


----------



## Fariez

*Hi to all spidey friends*

Hi all. This is my first post here. Hope that I am welcome. I am new to the world of tarantulas. Hope you all can guide me throughout. 
Thanks.


----------



## Becky

Fariez said:


> Hi all. This is my first post here. Hope that I am welcome. I am new to the world of tarantulas. Hope you all can guide me throughout.
> Thanks.


Welcome Fariez! It's a good place to be. Post some pics of urself and ur T's on the "Introduce Yourself" Section  Look forward to reading more posts! 

Becky
xx


----------



## Larkin

*Avicularia versicolor*

Hi, 
here you can see two shots of my latest, handmade terrarium:











Cheers, Larkin


----------



## Tegenaria

> Avicularia versicolor


I just love this species!
Nice homemade viv there!


----------



## janet

hi ... 

and here are some examples how a terrarium can look like!






P. spec. "suedecuador"






A. francki







E. pachypus/ C. bechuanicus






Brachypelma galerie in the living room






N. chromatus






P. murinus






p. cambridgei & p. pulcher


greeeeeeeetz
janet

p.s. scnr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tegenaria

janet said:


> hi ...
> 
> and here are some examples how a terrarium can look like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E. pachypus/ C. bechuanicus
> greeeeeeeetz
> janet
> 
> p.s. scnr


Now thats how I'd like my Chile Rose tank to look like when shes older! Like a piece of the Atacama desert!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## demode

the exoterra humidity tingie is going out as soon as it has dried up in there, G. rosea "RCF" btw.


----------



## TheNatural

janet said:


> hi ...
> 
> and here are some examples how a terrarium can look like!


wow

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## james41777

that is the world's most beautiful terrarium i've ever saw in my tarantularical life..janet..


----------



## PoPpiLLs

Those setups are amazing work's of art janet and TheNatural have the best terraiums I have ever seen :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## QuEenzLe18

*my well decorated tank but no t...huhu*








wish i have a. giniculata.....


----------



## michal1991

*janet* Very natural and great terrariums! WOW! I love them!


----------



## Banza

yeah, janet nice job! In E. pachypus and C. bechuanicus terrariums are you used sand? or somethink like that?


----------



## janet

60x40x40cm 






A. seemanni/X. immanis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## janet

Banza said:


> yeah, janet nice job! In E. pachypus and C. bechuanicus terrariums are you used sand? or somethink like that?


thx, it´s a thick, sandy clay from our potatoefield, very convenient for digging


----------



## Banza

janet said:


> thx, it´s a thick, sandy clay from our potatoefield, very convenient for digging


Aren't you dare, that you'll bring with sand some worms or somethink else?


----------



## janet

Hi,

where´s the problem? 
I have natural soil in all my terrariums ... with all this small microorganisms that beware limbs and roots from moldering ... like Collembola or tropical woodlouses.

I only mind not to bring in ants and scolopender ....


----------



## Tegenaria

I keep a woodlice or 2  in with my T, they do a great clean up job


----------



## TheNatural

Some of my enclosures, close to a window, good for the plants

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott C.

TheNatural said:


> Some of my enclosures, close to a window, good for the plants
> ..........


Hello,
Nice set up. Could you say what is housed in the 4 right hand(our perspective) cages on the top shelf? Some sort of deep burrowers maybe?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## michal1991

TheNatural you have the best terrariums if I ever seen!


----------



## TheNatural

Scott C. said:


> Hello,
> Nice set up. Could you say what is housed in the 4 right hand(our perspective) cages on the top shelf? Some sort of deep burrowers maybe?
> Thanks,
> Scott


Here it goes...







1- Vitalius dubius - female - 15cm
2- Euathus pulcherrimaklaasi -f emale - 7cm
3- Aphonoplema seemanni (blue phase) - female - 9cm
4- Haplopelma hainanun - 4cm
5- Chilobrachys fimbriatus - 7cm
6- Haplopelma schimidt - 4cm
7- Haplopelma lividum - 4cm
8- Acanthoscurria geniculata - 6cm
9- Grammostola grossa (?) - female - 12cm
10- Cyclosternum fasciatum - female - 9cm
11- Vitalius roseus - female - 10cm
12- Grammostola alticeps - female - 10cm
13- Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - female - 10cm
14- Lasidora klugi - female - 15cm
15- Lasiodora parahybana - female - 15cm
16- Theraphosa blondi - female - 18cm


----------



## james41777

*P.rufilata enclosure*

an enclosure for P.rufilata.
I plan to move it when it shows some arboreal behaviour..
so far.. still prefers burrowing!


----------



## TheNatural

*t8- terrarium for geniculata 6cm*


----------



## Nate

If I was a captive T I would want TheNatural to be my keeper!
:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Tegenaria

james41777 said:


> an enclosure for P.rufilata.
> I plan to move it when it shows some arboreal behaviour..
> so far.. still prefers burrowing!


Looks a very nice habitat but I must warn you about the small plant just below the white dish. Looks like Herb Robert(Geranium robertianum) and if so its spreads like crazy!


----------



## james41777

Tegenaria, thx for telling me that!
I'm not sure, but I'll take it out anyway just in case 
thank you


----------



## Tegenaria

Crush the leaves? do they have weird pungent smell? Also the stems are reddish, tho more noticeable on mature plants.
The plants not poisonous just rampant!


----------



## Brian S

I have always kept my spiders in some of the most spartan of cages. Usually sterlite boxes which the spiders dont mind. However, since seeing Deven's and M Jacobi's naturalistic set ups I have wanted to do one for an arboreal spider. I got a pretty good deal on an Exo Terra tank so I got it and pickes up some wood and fake plants.
I was really pleased at how it turned out. Makes me want to make one now live plants. I just might do it with either P miranda or Cyriopogous. This was sorta my practice tank to work on.


There is gonna be one lucky spider getting to live in this condo


Here is the lucky spider, Poecilotheria striata. Now all she needs is a boyfriend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## james41777

Brians S, that's a nice decorated cage! The ornamental would love it!..
I wish I could buy those expensive exoterras..lol


----------



## Brian S

I got a real good deal on this on . At the moment I dont have anymore room or I would do another one now for my P ornata.
When I move I plan to do 2 or 3 more. I'm really hoping that my P miranda will be female. It just molted but is still too small for me to sex. Need microscope!!!
BTW, if any of you all have done one of these for Cyriopogopus, let me know. I want to know if they do really well in a similar set up and if they are visible or not. Pokes are the best to put in these IMO because they dont web as much and are usually more visible than other arboreals I have kept.


----------



## LD50

From left to right it's:
Black top KK: Male G. Rosea
Pink top KK: F G. Rosea
10 Gallon tank: F H. paucidens

Bottom:
Future P. Murinus Enclosure


----------



## Tegenaria

Thiose lamps on the top, they look like heaters!


----------



## Alakdan

My C. fasciatum enclosure.  I use plastic food containers to raise slings.  Coco substrate, some vines and bark, plus some sphagnum moss.


----------



## Maikardaaion

*Terraroom*

I'd like to present my terraroom. Some terrarium pics as well.

The general view. Some terrariums are not yet finished, it takes lot's of time to do it 



















Partially finished arboreal terrarium, I'm gonna put some more plants in it when I install the lamps 







More arboreal set-ups:







Double scolopendra tanks:













Another scolopendra terrarium:













And a still presentation how does the "shelf" work:













Once more the arboreal terrariums:








The underground terrarium with a anti-light shield













With the shield removed:







And some micro terrariums with _Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli_:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tegenaria

My god theres tanks everywhere-all you need is a cash register and you got your own exotics store!

Very cool!


----------



## zoidx_chung

well done Maikardaaion!
i saw effort from ur terraroom!


----------



## mortum

*0.1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata terrarium*


----------



## Tegenaria

Nice White Knee mortum! 
Whats that spirally thing on the right?


----------



## james41777

Those things are like decorative vine that you can bend it any way you want.


----------



## james41777

Alakdan said:


> My C. fasciatum enclosure.  I use plastic food containers to raise slings.  Coco substrate, some vines and bark, plus some sphagnum moss.


it's not a big glass tank but it looks really cool!
it looks like a piece from a wild habitat!


----------



## Becky

This is what i keep my Poecilotheria ornata spiderling in at the moment.. 







It works well, it's tall, and has allowed her to burrow aswell... As u can see though.. she already needs rehousing!! :wall:


----------



## Tegenaria

Becky said:


> This is what i keep my Poecilotheria ornata spiderling in at the moment..
> 
> 
> 
> It works well, it's tall, and has allowed her to burrow aswell... As u can see though.. she already needs rehousing!! :wall:


Hey I have one of those with a yellow lid, but thought it unsuitable! Now I know better!


----------



## mortum

*0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia terrarium*


----------



## demode

_Acanthoscurria sp._ *"Damn theres a lock now...." *(45x45x45)






_Theraphosa blondi_ (45x45x45) (Exo-Terra sterofoam in front to allow more substrate)


----------



## james41777

man those decorations are kinda expensive!


----------



## Scorpendra

my A. purpurea's KK.


----------



## Scorpendra

M. religiosa's cage


----------



## ScorpionFanatic

*Rehousing Project*

Just rehoused all four of my slings and my other larger T's , from left to right they are 1\4"Nhandu chromatus, 1/4"Brachypelma smithi, 1/4"Brachypelma albopilosum, and my 1/3"Citharischius crawshayi.  Also to the far right we have my 1"Lasiodora parahybana, and last but not the least, for it was the most troublesome task is my 2.5"Haplopelma lividum I have deemed "Fluffy" I will name the others as there personality matures a little with size and care.  "Fluffy was full grown and all amped up like a ferret on methamphetamines.  But I harbor no ill will towards it.  I bought it from "Scamps" pet store and it looked so sad in it's tank which consisted of about an inch of barkdust and some moss.  oh and a waterdish that covered 70% or more of the entire floor of the KK.  Ok I'm ranting.  Keep the pictures coming everyone.


----------



## tzuen

wht a nice wardrobe for Ts..


----------



## sp!d3r

nice terrariums demode and molitor


----------



## TheNatural

*Lasiodora klugi enclosure*


----------



## TheNatural

*Poecilotheria ornata*


----------



## TheNatural

*Avicularia versicolor*


----------



## james41777

really nice cage but that a.versicolour is beautiful!


----------



## JOYride

This is my setup for Cyriopagopus sp blue

Followed by Goliath's instructions :razz:


----------



## james41777

JoyRide that is amazing!!
how did you make the walls/cliffs?..


----------



## JOYride

A I said all thanks goes to Goliath, I just followed his example

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=599091&postcount=84
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=599408&postcount=86


----------



## Tegenaria

*Got a new T!*

Heres the enclosure for my new sling.Keeping you guessing,llol


----------



## AviculariaLover

*Avic avics*

These are my two pink toe tarantulas, Skittle and Tip Toe, currently residing at the Lyman Entomological Museum on my campus (McGill University)... I can't keep them in my dorm, but I can visit them every day. Tip Toe is just about an adult, female I think, in the larger tank. She mostly just sits on top of her little hidey log, but will sometimes wander around. I need to turn Skittle's tank on one end to make it taller, but I think s/he is going to shed, and dont want to bother him/her until after then. I can't wait to make his tank really nice!

I have since put some sort of potting soil in the bottoms of Tip Toe's tank to better hold a bit of humidity (it's what they use for the other tanks in the museum). Since then she's perked up, I think moving up here was a bit stressful for them. There is plenty of ventilation, haven't had any problems. Both have water dishes, fake plants, and places to hide.


----------



## Tegenaria

*Where my Ts live*

Cosy cosy by me tosey, well, by me PC monitor actually...


----------



## Doezsha

*Little ones*











Bohmei





B.Smithi





B.Vanans
These are not the best pics i think the glass and plastic is effecting my auto focus really bad:? . i will post more pics later with them out of the 10 gallon and see if i can get some better shots


----------



## C_Strike

I have my 2 pedes in theses atm, but they were originally for my GBB and whatever else really..
I am currently making one for my cyrio blue, and then my Theraphosas. Im using exoterras as the base for each. Gets expensive but theyr bloody brilliant tanks
Although the picture doesn't pick it up well, there is a few platforms at various points for the occupant to sit on, its watertight and holds the humidity well.


----------



## TheNatural

*Cyclosternum fasciatum - 8cm*


----------



## Tegenaria

Nothing great but we all gotta start somewhere.....






Just a baby T in a big box!


----------



## Doezsha

New set up for my Bohmei


----------



## Doezsha

*bohmei*


----------



## Ms. Peaches

Awww looks much happier with you. I swear that one had it out for me.


----------



## Doezsha

thanks I'm trying to make her/him as happy as I can. I cant wait until it moults again so hopefully I can determine the sex


----------



## BakuBak

45*30*60  made for Cyriopagopus spp.


----------



## Doezsha

BakuBak said:


> 45*30*60  made for Cyriopagopus spp.


thats a nice set up bro. what kind of plants are you useing.


----------



## BakuBak

Doezsha said:


> thats a nice set up bro. what kind of plants are you useing.


THX 


Polytrichum commune
Tillandsia spp ( 4 species) 
Haworthia attenuata 
and something  that is still  unidentified  too me but it fits enclosure:]


----------



## Tegenaria

Doezsha said:


>


I see a couple of keyboards in the background thrre, what you got?


----------



## Doezsha

*new sling project*

This is a project that Ive bworking on wile Im off work due to a injury, Idont know what I want to house in it yet, so Im open to idas.:?


----------



## C_Strike

Finished this yesterday, and transfered my adult female cyrio today..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## michal1991

My _Pterinochilus murinus_ usambara female enclosure after renovation:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZOKU

Awesome enclosures, everyone!


----------



## Halgeir

Thought I'd show my enclosures aswell.

The shelf.






Left: P. regalis
Right: P. murnius






G. rosea






Left: A. seemanni
Right: L. parahybana






Got some more enclosures to be made, just need to get the glass.


----------



## Lorgakor

Halgeir said:


> Left: P. regalis
> Right: P. murnius


Where did you get such great enclosures? Are they plastic?


----------



## C_Strike

Heres my cyrio setup atm. gonna keep an eye on the moss, and clean regularly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hurley

Here's the enclosure I'm putting together for my A. purpurea-to-be.  There's a cork bark piece in the back, with long coco fiber jammed in all around it.  I added some accent lichen and I think the pink flowers are beautiful and seem to fit the enclosure.  I also added a couple of fake tree branches for some green.

Currently there is vermiculite lining the bottom.  I plan to add in some cocofiber (short fibered version) and have the vermic mostly just underlying it.

The black shelf on the left is actually a holder for those little souffle cups you use for food and water for crested geckos, but should work nicely for offering water on the side of the cage.  (Besides, there's no way that sucker is coming off the glass, it's stuck but good.)

Hopefully this will be a nice set up for my little arboreal T-to-be.  I'm still researching that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loaf

P murinus, not the entire enclosure but a small view of it 






A avic enclosure






not a T, but my bearded dragon's enclosre


----------



## Halgeir

Lorgakor said:


> Where did you get such great enclosures? Are they plastic?


Hey.

I found them at a local store that sells everything from food to chainsaws. They're supposed to be used to store grain, rice etc. Thought they were perfect for small spiders.


----------



## ZOKU

Halgeir said:


> Hey.
> 
> I found them at a local store that sells everything from food to chainsaws. They're supposed to be used to store grain, rice etc. Thought they were perfect for small spiders.


*nod*  They are definitly cool looking enclosures... seems like they're perfect for T's!


----------



## The Shadow

*New P. irminia display case*

Got it from the container store. I was going to get the football display case, but this was better for my little 3" guy. http://www.containerstore.com/browse/Product.jhtml?CATID=233&PRODID=61435

I went to Michaels and Anne and Hope to find the cubes many others used, but both stores in my area had none. The case splits in half, the long way, if you get what I mean. So it is tough to get the substrate and other stuff (the spider as well) in there. There were no open top cubes I could find. The case measures 10-1/2" x 5-1/4" x 4" h  

Today I bought a 2.5 gallon for $10 :wall:  and I was drilling holes and the glass cracked so I got this. :evil:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SouthernStyle

*H.Lividum Enclosure*

Have a go at these pix, It's what I've got my Cobalt in, and it works pretty well! Pretty amazing what ya can do when your girly keeps fish and has a couple extra plastic folgers coffee cans layin' auround the house


----------



## Gigas

How deeps the substrate in there?
it should really be around 6 inches at least.


----------



## SouthernStyle

Gigus said:


> How deeps the substrate in there?
> it should really be around 6 inches at least.


It's Close to 7" actucally.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## redknee_freak

nice setup
if that is for your Cobalt, you won't need that can at all. I rather dig themselves a home more than anything. It's like they live or have a need to borrow.


----------



## SouthernStyle

redknee_freak said:


> nice setup
> if that is for your Cobalt, you won't need that can at all. I rather dig themselves a home more than anything. It's like they live or have a need to borrow.


It works well for her to hide under, She's already webbed up the whole hole (found that a toilet paper tube made a good starter burrow for her, and it's now extended to the length of the enclosure) But she's doing great!


----------



## ESONE

the spider looks huge in there.... intesting setup i like the vertical moss


----------



## ErikH

If the case opens the long way, isn't that going to make it rather awkward for feeding/maintenance?


----------



## ESONE

ErikH said:


> If the case opens the long way, isn't that going to make it rather awkward for feeding/maintenance?


It was awkward, very. I sawed the top off and sealed up the sides and it came out awsome. I re-did it because I noticed he stuck himself in the corner and looked stuck. Ill post a pic of the new setup, even though it looks basically the same. Now nothing spills out! ~ The Shadow on ESONES name.


----------



## C_Strike

Careful with using toilet paper as a starter of a burrow, the fact that its at least semi buried and forms, i assume, the walls of the burrow the increase of a constant humidity and the pressures of the damp soil will make the paper eventually fall apart, most likely rot. If it also forms the bottom of the burrow, the chances are that when the T relaxes, itl rest his abdomen on the 'possibly moldy' roll, transfering the mold...  possibly... onto the book lungs.
I personally would just bury hand/fingers and pat down the ground around, then simply pull em out, works fine for starting one


----------



## SouthernStyle

Soul said:


> Careful with using toilet paper as a starter of a burrow, the fact that its at least semi buried and forms, i assume, the walls of the burrow the increase of a constant humidity and the pressures of the damp soil will make the paper eventually fall apart, most likely rot. If it also forms the bottom of the burrow, the chances are that when the T relaxes, itl rest his abdomen on the 'possibly moldy' roll, transfering the mold...  possibly... onto the book lungs.
> I personally would just bury hand/fingers and pat down the ground around, then simply pull em out, works fine for starting one



The Tube isn't in there, Just used it to make the starting hole


----------



## PinkLady

Maybe it's just me cause it's hard to see the actual size of the tank but I do know that my female irminia loves her space and it doesn't look like there is much room for yours to roam in there. Mine is a bit of a "digger" too.


----------



## Wolfy72

PinkLady said:


> Maybe it's just me cause it's hard to see the actual size of the tank but I do know that my female irminia loves her space and it doesn't look like there is much room for yours to roam in there. Mine is a bit of a "digger" too.



Gotta agree with Pinklady here, our big girl loves to dig and move about... you may wanna add another 3 or 4 inchs of soil in there, you'll be amazed how fast they can actually dig. I keep ours in a 15 gallon glass tank set up with tons of cork to climb on, and about 6 - 8 inchs of invert Mix,, she webs everything up,, plus digs little burrows all over the place.


----------



## Jürgen

C.crawshyi specialTank 60 cm high





















Jürgen


----------



## Nick.

Some of my enclosures sorry for the lowsy pics light wasnt all that good.

























Greetings from The Netherlands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Shadow

Wolfy72 said:


> Gotta agree with Pinklady here, our big girl loves to dig and move about... you may wanna add another 3 or 4 inchs of soil in there, you'll be amazed how fast they can actually dig. I keep ours in a 15 gallon glass tank set up with tons of cork to climb on, and about 6 - 8 inchs of invert Mix,, she webs everything up,, plus digs little burrows all over the place.


I see what your saying. The spider is 3" and does put soil in its mouth :?  and brings it up and dumps it on the web. The tank is 10-1/2" x 5-1/4" x 4" h. I guess this may be a little on the small side, but I don't see it moving around the tank much, he just chills near/on his web. Do you think I should get a bigger tank? I did add substrate btw.


----------



## The Shadow

Just got a bigger box and modified it for the T. Took your advice guys and now it has much more room.


----------



## redknee_freak

Nick. said:


> Some of my enclosures sorry for the lowsy pics light wasnt all that good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from The Netherlands.



Nick, you have some outstanding setups, that is my opinion.

Would like to get enclosures like that.

Will be looking forward seeing more posts made by you of your enclosures


----------



## redknee_freak

ASlo love your auratum, but thats cuz Brachy's are my fav

how bug is your's and what size is he or she

what other inverts do you keep


----------



## Nick.

Thx for al the cool replies :clap: , i'll post some more enclosure pics tomorow when the light is better

This is my list of tarantula's it aint al that big but im working on it :worship: .

0.1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1.0 Brachypelma Vagans
0.1.0 Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.1 Brachypelma auratum
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1.0 Lasiodora difficilis
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei

@Redknee_freak Dont know if my Auratum is a he or a she hope to find out in the next molt, the body size is about 3.5 / 4 cm

Greetings from The Netherlands.


----------



## Tegenaria

Well, heres the refited tank for Pip my Chile Rose.
I took out the ugly vermiculite and used a subbstrate block that a friend sent me. I nuked it to dry and sterilize it then arranged the rocks and bits of dried leaf, water dish etc to give a kind of desert look-I was hoping the coir would dry hard and golden coloured.


----------



## cheetah13mo

Try this for a smaller arboreal setup.

It's an 8 x 4 x 4 inch dispaly from a hobby place and a piece of wood screwed to a flat rock from many pet stores.

















Notice I had to saw off a piece of the wood so it would thing would fit better.
















Heres a better pic of the finished product and a happy T.


----------



## Tegenaria

cheetah13mo said:


> Try this for a smaller arboreal setup.
> 
> It's an 8 x 4 x 4 inch dispaly from a hobby place and a piece of wood screwed to a flat rock from many pet stores.



looks cool, but when i saw the first pic, with the narrow point upwards, I thought that was how you would have arranged it. It just seems natural to have it that way.


----------



## cheetah13mo

True, it is more natural but I don't think the T cares. I don't think she can tell its upside down, do you?


----------



## Tegenaria

cheetah13mo said:


> True, it is more natural but I don't think the T cares. I don't think she can tell its upside down, do you?


Oh i didnt mean it looks more natural as in closer to a natural setting, i meant that it was just more natural or logical for us to see the pointy bit at the top.
In other words, to me having the flat bit at the top just looked wrong, if you see what I mean.
The Ts dont care, after all we only do up the cages for our benefits 
(BTW, I'd like a bigger version of this pic so we can get a closer look!)

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r253/cheetah13mo/Cages/Arboreal_7.jpg


----------



## cheetah13mo

Oh, I get it. Thanks for clerifying.

I'll see what I can do with the crap I have to work with. LOL- I'll let you know when I have it.


----------



## cheetah13mo

Tegenaria said:


> (BTW, I'd like a bigger version of this pic so we can get a closer look!)


Here are a couple for ya. Let me know if these will tell you what you want to know.


----------



## kitty_b

just added a spare shelf to the unit after relocating most of my collection from 5.5 gallon to 2.5 gallon tanks. the larger species and obligate burrows get 5 gallons.






With the relocations, now the only critters on this shelf are my 9"+ blondi girl and my few scorpions, along with my roach colonies.


----------



## Bothrops

Very nice enclosures kitty_b, and very tidy! :} 

What are the measurements of those shelves?


----------



## kitty_b

i think they're roughly 4 ft wide x 2.5 ft deep x 6 ft high

i try to keep things looking neat, though i haven't tried decoration tanks. they're pretty much bare minimum, but no one seems to mind.


----------



## Hedrus

*Love your backgrounds!*



BooYaKa said:


> Brachypelma smithi
> 
> Thrixopelma cyaneolum
> 
> Phormictopus platus
> 
> Pterinochilus murinus "Usambara"
> 
> Nhandu coloratovillosus
> 
> Grammostola aureostriata
> 
> Brachypelma emilia
> 
> Pterinochilus lugardi
> 
> Nhandu chromatus
> 
> Pterinochilus chordatus


**For Admin**
I wanted to ask BooYaKa a question but his inbox has been full for a while.  So I am asking in this thread.  Maybe after I get a response you can delete this message.  Sorry for not following the rules of this thread but I didn't know how else to contact him for my question.  I'm new here so if there is another way to message someone with a full inbox I'd love to know.  Thanks.

BooYaKa:
Could you tell me a bit about how you make your backgrounds for your tanks?  Do you use the expanding foam and silicone technique?  Or something else?  Thanks. 


Kenzie


----------



## janet

Hi, what about enclosures appropriate to the species ???????????!!!

all the time the same soil, no hiding places ... poor spiders!   

on topic:
enclosure for african tree spiders, f.e. H. maculata or S. calceata, with african rain forest plants:






best regards
janet


----------



## redknee_freak

Kitty and Janet

you both have some outstanding setups, excellent work

will be looking for future posts, awesome


----------



## Natemass

janet awesome enclosure where are the pics of the specimens?


----------



## janet

hi,
www.kunnilein.de/easy-tiger ... "tierbestand" ... there you can see lots of my spiders 

greetz
janet


----------



## RL600

*Terrestrial (??)*

My G. rosea.
10 gallon fish tank [dont know measurements]

I just got her like 2-3 weeks ago.  I named her Princess.  She's awesome.  My first tarantula, and as you can see I'm already getting in to it.  I just put this together for her today.  I've done A LOT of reading on here.  She used to have a small little Kritter Keeper and i felt bad she just had that half log thing in there, so i gave her a [pretty big] upgrade.  So far she loves it from what i can see.  For about 5 minutes or so she didnt move, but now shes crawling all around getting used to it.  I, as well as she, have made a few changes to it since the picture though.  Fake plants, btw.












I want to get some sort of soil [bed-a-beast??] and do something different actually.  Maybe give her some room to dig or whatever she wants to do..  Comments? Suggestions?  I'm new to the tarantula scene, so let me know what you think.


----------



## Mike H.

I know this section is just for pictures and no banter but, that tank needs to have the substrate removed, use some dry peat or dry soil and lose the bark chips, add around 4 inches or so...


Regards, Mike


----------



## Natemass

also throw away that God awful sponge


----------



## Mike H.

Natemass said:


> also throw away that God awful sponge


yes just fresh water


----------



## RL600

Mike H. said:


> I know this section is just for pictures and no banter but, that tank needs to have the substrate removed, use some dry peat or dry soil and lose the bark chips, add around 4 inches or so...
> 
> 
> Regards, Mike


thank you, ive already been talking to cheetah13mo about that, and have received much help.
already removed the sponge, and buying bed-a-beast tomorrow.
im new to all of this, so i greatly appreciate the suggestions.

why does the pet store tell you to put a sponge and sell you that substrate if they should have something else in there.  sign.  i'm glad i found this website to get better information.

thanks.
rl.


----------



## cheetah13mo

RL600 said:


> thank you, ive already been talking to cheetah13mo about that, and have received much help.
> already removed the sponge, and buying bed-a-beast tomorrow.
> im new to all of this, so i greatly appreciate the suggestions.
> 
> why does the pet store tell you to put a sponge and sell you that substrate if they should have something else in there.  sign.  i'm glad i found this website to get better information.
> 
> thanks.
> rl.


Go ahead and repost this question in the Tarantula Questions and Discusions instead of here. Thanx


----------



## SkorpNtrants

RL600 said:


> My G. rosea.
> 10 gallon fish tank [dont know measurements]
> 
> I just got her like 2-3 weeks ago.  I named her Princess.  She's awesome.  My first tarantula, and as you can see I'm already getting in to it.  I just put this together for her today.  I've done A LOT of reading on here.  She used to have a small little Kritter Keeper and i felt bad she just had that half log thing in there, so i gave her a [pretty big] upgrade.  So far she loves it from what i can see.  For about 5 minutes or so she didnt move, but now shes crawling all around getting used to it.  I, as well as she, have made a few changes to it since the picture though.  Fake plants, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get some sort of soil [bed-a-beast??] and do something different actually.  Maybe give her some room to dig or whatever she wants to do..  Comments? Suggestions?  I'm new to the tarantula scene, so let me know what you think.



I love the hide, where did you get it if you don't mind me asking... I have not seen that kind before.


----------



## Natemass

some of my enclosures that i like.


----------



## Tegenaria

cheetah13mo said:


> Here are a couple for ya. Let me know if these will tell you what you want to know.


ccol set up, I reckon my psalmo would look good in there!


----------



## Tegenaria

My Psalmo cambridgei in the sweet jar,complete with piece of bark held in place with wire


----------



## Tegenaria

Oh and a shot of the bark from the rear of the jar. I figured tying it in with wire would not only avoid using glue but would also give 2 extra air holes!


----------



## Scott C.

janet said:


> hi,
> www.kunnilein.de/easy-tiger ... "tierbestand" ... there you can see lots of my spiders
> 
> greetz
> janet


Your set ups are amazing Janet. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TarantulaCages.com

*Acrylic Cages*

These are hand made acrylic cages made just for tarantulas. They have lockable hasps, hinged doors, screen vents, handles, and are made of 3/16" thick acrylic sheets.

I have them available for sale on my website: TarantulaCages.com

They are currently available in the following sizes:
Arboreal Adult 8"x8"x16" (LxWxH)


Arboreal Juvenile 6"x5"x10" (LxWxH)

Terrestrial Adult 16"x7"x10" (LxWxH)

Terrestrial Juvenile 10"x5"x7" (LxWxH)


I can also make custom built to order cages by request.

Let me know what you think by Private Messaging me or contacting me through my website.

Thanks!
Adam
TarantulaCages.com


----------



## Ruby

1) Setup for adult male G. rosea potting soil and neopeat, bark, flowerpot and some flint

2) Setup for juvinile G. pulchra neopeat, self made hide and bark


----------



## Transylvania

Here's my B. smithi's terrarium. I spoiled her with a 10-gallon, since she's the only T I have and probably will ever get.
The substrate is 100% peat moss, the plants are all artificial, and the shelter is a natural wooden log.
The image in the back is of course MC Pee Pants and the Aquateens.


----------



## Tegenaria

Saddlepatch said:


> she's the only T I have and probably will ever get.


How many people have said that!  

I only wanted one T, now I have 4(plus a Tegenaria, and possibly a Red Knee for Fathers day)


----------



## Transylvania

Tegenaria said:


> How many people have said that!
> 
> I only wanted one T, now I have 4(plus a Tegenaria, and possibly a Red Knee for Fathers day)


Haha you got me. To tell the truth, I've actually had my eye on A. geniculatas and versicolors...


----------



## Tegenaria

Saddlepatch said:


> Haha you got me. To tell the truth, I've actually had my eye on A. geniculatas and versicolors...


WARNING,ITS INFECTIOUS!!!!


----------



## Transylvania

Tegenaria said:


> WARNING,ITS INFECTIOUS!!!!


Darn this hobby!! XD :wall:


----------



## common spider

That sponge HAS GOT TO GO!!!!!


----------



## Tegenaria

common spider said:


> That sponge HAS GOT TO GO!!!!!


sponge, what sponge??


----------



## Transylvania

common spider said:


> That sponge HAS GOT TO GO!!!!!


I don't have any sponges.  You're probably seeing the flash of my camera. As a matter of fact, yesterday at a petstore I saw a rosea with a sponge in the dish and probably saved his life by making the petstore employee take it out.


----------



## Becky

Is that tank not a bit TOO big for that smithi? lol nice setup none the less... we'll see how long it is til u get more  i started off with one.. a B. vagans sling.. now.. 6 months later (i got my first in September) i got 25!!! lol (had 30 at a peak) iv got 2 more reserved and more on my wishlist... AND im in the process of clearing a room, painting and decorating it as my own spider room... breeding projects this year too!!... so.. hehehehe whoever said they're contagious.. is right! bear it in mind hehe


----------



## Transylvania

Becky said:


> Is that tank not a bit TOO big for that smithi? lol nice setup none the less...


Not much bigger than the wild. 
Good luck with the future breeding!


----------



## AviculariaLover

*Avic setup*

Quite a while ago I realized my little pink toe was in a bad setup, didn't have enough humidity and the tank needed to be tall, not long... but I thought it was going to molt so I left it alone. After five months I decided enough was enough, so I did the redecorating within five minutes and put the lil guy sitting on its piece of bark back in without incident. And then it ate for the first time in five months! So I think it's already doing some good. And it looks much prettier now too.


----------



## C_Strike

Just finished another tank, this time my B smithi.
Its a dark pic and stuff but u get the idea


----------



## iucandi

This is for my Nicaraguan A. Seemanni


coconut substrate
2 fake plants
1 real plant
a small flowerpot from Costa Rica
a waterbowl
a hiding log
a fake branch
a very small amount of spanish moss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mikeymo

Brand new set up for my Pinktoe. It might be a bit big now but i think it'll grow into it nicely  It just started webbing the corner last night! 

12X12X18 exo terra tank (removed the foam faux rock backing) 
1.5inches Junle Mix Substrate 
3 Vine Branches (pet store) 
1 flat piece of cork board (pet store) 
1 shallow water dish (provides some humidity and a drink if so desired) 
1 turle decoration because i think he's kinda cool (also holds some water)
1 drift wood piece with faux flowers


----------



## kitty_b

well, we were rearranging the living room/dining room, and found a way to "divide" the areas using my arachnids shelves. obviously, i need to move all the supplies off the second shelf so i can fill it with critters!!!!

our dog, dizzy, was willing to pose as a sexy model like they do on game shows...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natemass

very nice shelves, i like the fact that you mostly have all the same kind of tanks and have all the small ones on one shelve and the next size up on another. thats what i try to do looks respectable and neat. keep it up:clap:


----------



## dGr8-1

Becky said:


> Is that tank not a bit TOO big for that smithi? lol nice setup none the less... we'll see how long it is til u get more  i started off with one.. a B. vagans sling.. now.. 6 months later...
> ...bear it in mind hehe


I agree with the tank though that's more beneficial to the T right? Good on you Saddlepatch. 

I have to admit this tarantula and scorpion hobby has got to be the most addicting hobby I've ever come across in my life. I started with 1 H.lividum and 1 B.smithi July of 2006. Now I have 21 tarantula species and 32 scorpion species. I still have some Ts coming in by the end of the month. I think I need to see a shrink. hehehe


----------



## Adonnis

Hello everybody! This is my first post on the forum ;P 
I will recieve my first tarantula on tuesday, and I am verry happy! It is a B. Auratum.
Here is the setup(the light is a bit strong in the photos :8o ): 

















I hope the T will feel good!


----------



## Doezsha

*2 new pix*

H.lividum





left to right, Psalmopoeus.irminia, Poecilotheria.ornata,Poecilotheria.striata and the last one is empty no T. im thinking of geting a Poecilotheria.formosa


----------



## thunderthief

B. Smithi.  







G. Rosea.







Both my tanks are Exo Terra 30x30x30.


----------



## Scorpendra

C. sp. "blue"






P. cancerides


----------



## Natemass

need some more substrate huh?


----------



## C_Strike




----------



## Banza

C_Strike nice terrarium! Im impressed! What kind of spider live there? and... is natural plant?


----------



## Becky

I believe thats his Cyriopagopus sp. blue.. am i right Cameron? lol It is a wicked set up!  nice pics


----------



## Mr.Extreme

Tarantulas can climb glass?


----------



## Bothrops

Mr.Extreme said:


> Tarantulas can climb glass?


Yes, sure.


----------



## Scorpendra

C. sp. "blue" 







P. cancerides


----------



## C_Strike

Aye, its got my older adult female singa 'blue'...i think lol 
i never see her!

All the plants are fake..i have some cacti..but unfortunately i suck with them and theyr all growing messy, lol
Will stick with fauna i think,lol


----------



## Tegenaria

*Teg in a sugar jar*

I got another Tegenaria, hoping its a female this time! Its quite big already and like food, a lot!

As they are sort of arboreal in habit I decided to put him/her in an old sugar dispenser i have. This is really handy as the lid is divided into two sections, one with small holes, great for ventilation, and another with a flap covering one big hole which is great for dropping in crickets etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LukaszWarsaw

Tegenaria said:


> I got another Tegenaria, hoping its a female this time! Its quite big already and like food, a lot!
> 
> As they are sort of arboreal in habit I decided to put him/her in an old sugar dispenser i have. This is really handy as the lid is divided into two sections, one with small holes, great for ventilation, and another with a flap covering one big hole which is great for dropping in crickets etc


Damage, that does not have such containers in poland


----------



## common spider

It must be my eyes.:8o


----------



## Becky

Mr.Extreme said:


> Tarantulas can climb glass?


Yep they can... and plastic etc.. they have little claws in their feet which allows them to climb


----------



## Tegenaria

Becky said:


> Yep they can... and plastic etc.. they have little claws in their feet which allows them to climb


Yes microscopic setae that attach to the tiny imperfections in the glas surface. also they may create a  kind of vacuum that sucks them to the glass,like Geckos.


----------



## thunderthief

This is the tank for my Aphonopelma Seemanni 'Jacy Bee'.







This is upclose, notice the paper door so I can cover up where she has dug right up to the side.


----------



## Becky

Housing for Haplopelma albostriatum 4" adult female.
11" coconut fibre substrate
Cork bark hide
Peat moss
open water dish








You can see the spider in the top far corner, this was the minute i put her in.. she has now burrowed half way down at the back


----------



## Jürgen

Some of my Poecilotheria Tanks







And my C.crashyai SpecialTank. 30x30x60 cm)







Jürgen

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Banza

amazing Poecilotheria tanks ! Can you take a one photo a little bit closer?


----------



## regalis

B.emilia






A.geniculata






G.pulchra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vtecgsr

Very nice terraniums up there...

Heres my OBT's enclosure, I just added that branch in there...


----------



## TheNatural

jürgen said:


> Some of my Poecilotheria Tanks
> 
> And my C.crashyai SpecialTank. 30x30x60 cm)
> 
> Jürgen


:worship: Really nice man, congrats :worship: 

I guess those are real plants, right?

What a nice job there, man.


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

Yes the plants are real!

Will make some Pics closer in the next time.

Regards
Jürgen


----------



## mitchell123

For my T.Blondi


----------



## regalis

My friend's terrarium's

Lasiodora spec. ''bahia''






Acanthoscurria geniculata






Heteroscodra maculata






Poecilotheria regalis






Theraphosa blondi






Grammostola aureostriata


----------



## Mr.K

regalis said:


> My friend's terrarium's
> 
> Lasiodora spec. ''bahia''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acanthoscurria geniculata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heteroscodra maculata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poecilotheria regalis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theraphosa blondi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grammostola aureostriata


Well these are my terrariums, but regalis forgot one:razz: 

B.Smithi


----------



## Psycho

*Some of our set up, but probably wont be like this for long:*

Some of our Acrylic Enclosures housing different species:






Some steralite containers and deli-cups housing different T's:






Some of my Centipede enclosures:






There you have it. Im not too happy with the set up so its a huge possability that they might be moved around the house. If I move them ill make sure I get up to date pictures.

-Rob


----------



## TRON

Lasiodora Klugi enclosure 
40x40x25cm
I made this setup following the instructions posted by TheNatural on his photo thread and I´m very pleased with the result.


----------



## TRON

This one was also made using TheNaturals´s instructions. The plants aren´t there anymore because the humidity used by the B. smithi wasn´t enough for them to survive.

30x45x30cm


----------



## C_Strike

Finished my latest tank for my latest singa.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheNatural

Hi tron,

Very nice enclosure man, congrats :clap: 
Im happy to know that Im helping people to set nice terraruins like this.


----------



## Larkin

Hi,

Our latest terrarium with live plants. (45 x 45 x 60 cm = 17.7 x 17.7 x 23.6 in). 
It was made for 3 specimens of _Avicularia versicolor_, but is still unoccupied till the plants grows up.







And 3 small terrariums (12 x 12 x 20 cm = 4.7 x 4.7 x 7.9 in) made for juveniles of _ A. versicolor_:







Cheers,
Tom and Aga


----------



## Marce

Hi,

First post to say: great job Larkin, especially the big versi tank. :clap: 

Cheers Maxxus


----------



## epiphone

*Larkin* Thats some realy good enclosures ! the best i seen in a long time


----------



## massmorels

ever have problems with parasites when using that live moss? or do you just freeze it first?

P. metallica enclosure.. needs some work, but it'll do for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larkin

Hello,

@Marce and epiphone: Thanks 

@massmorels: I put the moss into deep and cold water and wait for about 24 hours till all "bugs" swim up to the surface  Just after that I use it in my terrariums. I have never had any problems.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## C_Strike

Finished up my latest tank for my latest Singa blue.






love your setup Larkin


----------



## Banza

Hi!

enclosure of my N. chromatus & P. murinus. Do you like it? ;P


----------



## LukaszWarsaw

great enclosure Banza 

Pasters please me


----------



## Yuki

Everyone has some great enclosurers on here. wow. good job all of you!:worship:


----------



## redknee_freak

Banza said:


> Hi!
> 
> enclosure of my N. chromatus & P. murinus. Do you like it? ;P





these are the most amazing enclosures , outstanding job


----------



## epr0gress

becca81 said:


> Small display "cubes" - purchased at an arts and crafts store such as Michael's.
> 
> Some have 100% peat moss substrate, some have 60/40 peat moss / vermaculite substrate (recommended), small piece of cork bark, and/or small flowerpot hide.




Becca i have a very big question...
You have buyd those plastic tanks,the simple ones or made it by yourself?
Here,in Romania,i cant find nothing,not even a good substrate! and i what to make some terrariums. I saw yours and i like them very much...
Explain me how you made the,from where you have buy that clear plastic...
They are very nice...


----------



## Tuotatis

Hi!

You can make terrariums at home. You must buy some glass and a FBS glue. I made all of my terrariums at home.


----------



## james41777

epr0gress said:


> Becca i have a very big question...
> You have buyd those plastic tanks,the simple ones or made it by yourself?
> Here,in Romania,i cant find nothing,not even a good substrate! and i what to make some terrariums. I saw yours and i like them very much...
> Explain me how you made the,from where you have buy that clear plastic...
> They are very nice...


I also have those "Display Cubes"
I've bought mine from a craft store, (specifically "Michaels")
They only come in small sizes.. 4x4" is the biggest I think.


----------



## mitchell123

Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## mitchell123

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



Scolopendra morsitans


----------



## Austin S.

How I keep my 13 _Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue"_










A couple close ups


----------



## Doezsha

*2 new enclosures*

Here's some pix of the enclosures I just set up for my two Cyclosternum.fasciatum 

With flash excuse the smudge on the glass I just wiped off the water drops lol





With out flash






Second set up with flash





with out flash


----------



## syndicate

new terrarium i just put together.anyone have any experience using live moss in there tanks?wondering how this will work.
pics


----------



## Austin S.

Man thats a hell of a nice lookin tank there bud. Do you know what species you are thinking about putting in there yet?


----------



## syndicate

thanks man.not sure yet.still wanna see how it works out with live moss/plants.


----------



## Scorpendra

my P. rufilata's new tank. i was originally looking for the same type of tank i keep my H. longipes in, but i couldn't find it. instead, i got this thing, which is actually a penn-plax "the bubbler" aquarium bottom filter. i corked up the pipe holes with the lid on a Ph testing vial and a fragment of an aquarium plant.


----------



## massmorels

live moss is extremely difficult to keep alive. not to mention the pests that live in it. I forget what other method is used to kill them off.. I just freeze the moss, then let it thaw.. kills the infestations and not the moss. what you are using will not live, I promise. 
my knowledge comes from being the live moss provider for an exotic petshop here in town. I have secret locations to endless amounts of "almost" any kind of live moss a person could want. The moss is used mainly in dart frog displays. And thus far only 2 types have been kept alive to the point of growth.


----------



## massmorels

which reminds me, if anyone wants to purchase live moss hit me up.

live sphagnum is the most abundant!


----------



## mikeymo

new set up for my puerto rican pinktoe. 
Found a new critter keeper design that works perfect for these guys. There is a door that slides upon and snaps shut on the front. He can web the corners and the top of this enclousure all he wants and i will probably never have to disturb his webbing.


----------



## SnakeManJohn

Hey Mikey, I read somewhere that if your T falls from a bit of height that it could rupture it's abdomen, and it's most likely to die. To me, that's pretty high but I haven't owned a T..yet. Scroll down to falls http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=40987


----------



## P. Novak

Johnisriot said:


> Hey Mikey, I read somewhere that if your T falls from a bit of height that it could rupture it's abdomen, and it's most likely to die. To me, that's pretty high but I haven't owned a T..yet. Scroll down to falls http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=40987


The T he has is arboreal so it needs to be that high, they like climbing.


----------



## mikeymo

you're right, Novak. but thanks to john for looking out for me! man, i love this board, everyone really keeps an eye out for one another.


----------



## Transylvania

Setup for 3.5" _Acanthoscurria geniculata_
-Terrestrial
-10gal reptile terrarium
-100% peat moss
-Artificial plants


----------



## piranhanet

*My little Green Bottle Blue*

Hi,
Tari from TURKEY.



İt's come from U.K.











My spiderling, looks like this spiderling.
I'll make 30*30*40 terrarium.


----------



## Tegenaria

Just thought I'd point out that some of the plants you have, if real, look like succulents, and as such will need full sunlight to grow or they will get all leggy and look a mess!

This one in your tank , the greysih one at the front,is one I have in my garden, a Sedum:


----------



## epiphone

hmm chilobrachys enclosure:





Brachypelma albopilosum enclosure:





Chilobrachys huahini enclosure:





other Chilobrachys huahini enclosure:










hmm and this is a enclosure for a Brachypelma klaasi





hehe sorry if the pics are bad:?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steve Nunn

*selenocosmiines from the Red Desert*

Hi,
Arid zone selenocosmiine setups (on Aus. Red Desert Sand), with backing, mud/fossil rock and artificial plants. One of the best reason to have these IMO  Red desert setups are fun 

_Selenotypus plumipes_:












_Selenocosmia stirlingi_ (note the leaf fossil on the rock on the right):






_Selenotypus sp. "NEBO"_:












_Selenotholus sp. "BLACK"_:












Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn

Of course the rainforest ones are fun 

_Phlogius crassipes_:












Steve


----------



## metallica

dear mr Nunn,

using sand in an enclosure for spiders? are you nuts? i suggest you read following thread:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=22249&highlight=substrate+sand

regards
Hercules erm... Eddy


----------



## P. Novak

metallica said:


> dear mr Nunn,
> 
> using sand in an enclosure for spiders? are you nuts? i suggest you read following thread:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=22249&highlight=substrate+sand
> 
> regards
> Hercules erm... Eddy



I really wouldn't question what Steve uses in his enclosures. From all the posts I have read of his, he knows what hes doing. IMO, sand is ok to use, I don't understand why ppl have so many problems with it. Yes, I've read the thread.


----------



## Tcrazy

some tarantulas in there natual habitat live around sand. i dont see why it would hurt them.


----------



## Tescos

Oh please someone tell me that the last two posts were just jokes or? :wall:

cheers
Chris


----------



## P. Novak

Tescos said:


> Oh please someone tell me that the last two posts were just jokes or? :wall:
> 
> cheers
> Chris


Sarcasm? or.... whats that suppose to mean?


----------



## Austin S.

Tcrazy said:


> some tarantulas in there natual habitat live around sand. i dont see why it would hurt them.



I'm with you and Novak. 

I see no problem with this. If this is the species natural habitat substrate/way of living, then what in the hells wrong with it? Also, Steve is very experienced in the field of this hobby, what he does and how he does it is usually 110% correct, no need to criticize _him_ and the way _he_ likes to do things.

Austin


----------



## Alakdan

Here are my enclosures for my 1.5 inch A. purpurea and my 1" P. regalis sling.

I used a 4.5" tall, 1.5" diameter plastic vial with vent holes drilled on top and bottom.  It has worked well so far.

Left: A. purpurea.  It used to be a small tube web on one side where the twig was located.  But ever since the sling has grown it made the whole enclosure as its tube web.

Right: P. regalis.  I like to decorate this one because it will not mess it up with web.


----------



## Tescos

Novak said:


> Sarcasm? or.... whats that suppose to mean?


Hi 
It means what is says. Please tell me that those last two posts before mine were Jokes or?
Cheers
Chris

P.S were they?


----------



## FryLock

Yes tis a bit of the old sarky for our droogs across the pond ;P.

Edit: You see Eddy knows full well that Steve knows what he is doing but pokes fun in a "matey" way (often known as banter) i myself was going to tell Steve it looked like he had been to a builders yard to get sub for his spider tanks (the RDS looks a lot like builders sand here in the UK).


----------



## TRON

This is the same klugi setup posted a while ago whit some redecoration. I took out the artificial burrow and now it´s about 90% natural stuff.

40x40x25cm


----------



## Steve Nunn

Hi Eddy,Chris, Bill, and all the folk your side of the pond.

I can understand why you'd ask, because most T's can't be kept on sand, that said, only the _Selenotypus & Selenotholus_ have adapted to life on red desert sand, they had to, Australia is full of the stuff  Just one of the big bonuses to keeping the Aussie desert T's, highly adapted little critters.

Most sands are terrible for most spiders, however RDS is a little different to your normal sands too, it has a reasonable clay content, holds better than any other sands and IS the natural substrata these arid zone selenocosmiines are from. In fact, they are so highly evolved to live on the stuff, in areas with black soil and desert sand, spiders such as _Selenotypus plumipes_ will actually choose the sand to burrow in. Buy some of the kids and give it a go 

It's not everyday you keep spiders like this, so I understand the confusion, but, don't panic for my sanity, I've got it under control boys 

P.S. hercules: It's nice to see your woman posting here (hi Chris) 

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## metallica

steve, i know it is. i was trying to be funny. actually i know i was funny!

bloody hell... sand as substrate what's next..... burrowing rosea?


----------



## Tegenaria

I'll be getting an adult red knee soon and I would love to set up the tank like a mexican desert. Is sand safe to use with Ts then?


----------



## TheNatural

hi tron, do you want some pics, here goes one


----------



## Staley

**

Mature Female A.Avic










My Rose Hair


----------



## octoo

Shots of my female 4" Aphonopelma seemani's home.

10 gallon equipped with 2 fake plants, some white rocks, peat moss as substrate, a water dish, and a log to hide in.


----------



## TRON

TheNatural said:


> hi tron, do you want some pics, here goes one


Now we´re talking, heaueaheuahea!
Another piece of art!!!!


----------



## Maikardaaion

Piece of my room 
Sorry for the lousy photos...

From the top left: Psalmopoeus c. 2x Poecilotheria sp.; two next shelves are Poecilotheria sp.; At the bottom some diggers, behind the black screen.ne ekranem podziemniaki.
Another shelf stack, from the top are Scolopendra sp. tanks, and the diggers at the very bottom.








Almost the same except for the additional terrariums on the top lest - amblypygids tanks, on the second shelf-stand form the top - amblypygids, scolopendra sp. and some arboreals at the bottom. C. shioedtei in a temporary box on top of amblypygids 







Just some other angles














form the left P. cambridgei, 2x Poecilotheria sp.








2x Poecilotheria sp.








2x Poecilotheria sp.








2x Poecilotheria sp.








3x Scolopendra sp.








2x Scolopendra sp.








1x Scolopendra sp.








from the left S. calceata, H. maculata, P. formosa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S.

WOW Maikardaaion- Make me some enclosures and send them over my way please. Haha, if it were possible, I'd pay big bucks.  

Austin


----------



## mitchell123

That's a proffesional at work , GJ:clap:


----------



## Maikardaaion

Thanks!

It took some time (and money  to construct everything... 
It's nice you like it


----------



## Sharpy808

Very very nice indeeed.:clap:   Wonderfull setup.  

Are those tanks all hand made?  if they are then props for sure, well done.  But if they can be pruchased I really would like to know where you can get them please


----------



## Maikardaaion

The glass tanks are of mine design but can be odrered and done by a friend of mine who runs a glazier workshop  (PM me for details, it's no place here to write about it). The inside is made by me using the method described earlier in this thread.


----------



## TRON

Maikardaaion said:


> The glass tanks are of mine design but can be odrered and done by a friend of mine who runs a glazier workshop  (PM me for details, it's no place here to write about it). The inside is made by me using the method described earlier in this thread.


Amazing terrariums and so well organized. Congratulations!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## slimtim454

Wow! what craftsmanship, I love the setup! How did you make the sides of the terrariums? Fiberglass?


----------



## ronin

Maikardaaion - That's an incredible set-up.  Once I can afford it, I'll hire you as my T room architect/designer.


----------



## Maikardaaion

Thanks 

About the sides - try finding post number 47 and 84 in this thread.


----------



## Nikola

I'm trying to find where is this post but i don't have any luck with it... Can you post a link on this post about sides?


----------



## demode

Theraphosa blondi






Lasiodora difficilis


----------



## Maikardaaion

here are the links to the posts I wrote about earlier:
Link 1

Link 2


----------



## Jeremy Huff

Hi all,
This is a great source of interesting designs.  I noticed one of the methods for doing the background is very similar to what the guys at Black Jungle do.  I found this link on their website with step-by-step photo instructions.  Hope this  helps
Jeremy

http://www.blackjungle.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=2108


----------



## Cmendel

My P.cambridgei setup

Nothing fancy, just an average aboreal setup


----------



## Goliath

Beautiful tanks Szymon!  Those look great.

mike


----------



## Arachnomaniak

*Custom Acrylic Arboreal and Terrestrial*

Here are some acrylic arboreal and terrestrial cages (both large and small sizes).  I like that they have the option to add locks as I attend many animal expos and you would be surprised at what people will try to walk away with when you're not looking!  Unfortunatley creativity is not my strong point so this is the best I could do for tarantula interior decorating!  I haven't exactly decided what's going in these yet!  These things were quite staticy (if that's a word!) when I was putting them together so there's sand, substrate and dry moss all over the walls, soon to be take care of!

Large terrestrial measuring: 16"x8"x8"






Top down view showing hinges, vents (cricket chew proof!) and locks.






Small terrestrial measuring: 10"x5"x7" will be home to a desert scorp of some sort. Used natural black sand with this one as well as some volcanic looking rock.






Small terrestrial measuring: 10"x5"x7" will be home to a desert scorp of some sort. Went with a yellowish-red type look with some nice rocks. 






Large arboreal measuring: 8"x8"x16"






Top view of large arboreal showing vents, hinges and locks.






3 small arboreals.






-Dave-


----------



## AlainL

Arachnomaniak said:


> Here are some acrylic arboreal and terrestrial cages (both large and small sizes).  I like that they have the option to add locks as I attend many animal expos and you would be surprised at what people will try to walk away with when you're not looking!  Unfortunatley creativity is not my strong point so this is the best I could do for tarantula interior decorating!  I haven't exactly decided what's going in these yet!  These things were quite staticy (if that's a word!) when I was putting them together so there's sand, substrate and dry moss all over the walls, soon to be take care of!
> 
> 
> 
> Large terrestrial measuring: 16"x8"x8"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top down view showing hinges, vents (cricket chew proof!) and locks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small terrestrial measuring: 10"x5"x7" will be home to a desert scorp of some sort. Used natural black sand with this one as well as some volcanic looking rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small terrestrial measuring: 10"x5"x7" will be home to a desert scorp of some sort. Went with a yellowish-red type look with some nice rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large arboreal measuring: 8"x8"x16"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top view of large arboreal showing vents, hinges and locks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 small arboreals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Dave-


Hi!
very nice enclosures:clap: .

Take care!

Alain


----------



## Goomba

Some random crappy shots of my Pterinochilus Murinus and Hysterocrates Gigas enclosures...


























The Usambara is in a 5.5 Gallon, she's in the left front in a heavily wrapped cocoon of web, so I think she's premolt.

My Cameroon is in a cubic foot enclosure with 7+ inches of MOIST ecoearth, I used a papertowel roll to get her started, and as you can see she seems to love it, she already webbed up like crazy.


----------



## limz_777

trying to set up a new tank.


----------



## syndicate

massmorels said:


> live moss is extremely difficult to keep alive. not to mention the pests that live in it. I forget what other method is used to kill them off.. I just freeze the moss, then let it thaw.. kills the infestations and not the moss. what you are using will not live, I promise.
> my knowledge comes from being the live moss provider for an exotic petshop here in town. I have secret locations to endless amounts of "almost" any kind of live moss a person could want. The moss is used mainly in dart frog displays. And thus far only 2 types have been kept alive to the point of growth.


well i guesse you were wrong cause its still alive and fine lol;P 





will try and make some more setups with live plants/moss soon


----------



## mitchell123

Did you in some way kill the bugs in it? If not.. your playing a risky game.


----------



## JungleGuts

g. rosea sling enclosure


----------



## HuonHengChai

new tanks and new racks


----------



## Norsken

A couple of new enclosures, first one is for a Aphonopelma bicoloratum







This one is for a Aphonopelma seemanni"blue colour form"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TRON

Amazing Terrariums Norsken, congratulations!!! keep them coming. :clap:


----------



## Alboy84

These are my enclosures. I bought them from Adam Hundt (Tarantulacages.com) and I'm really pleased with them. I live in the UK so it was quite expensive getting them here - but I'd rather have my T's in something I know they'd be comfortable in. Adam was really helpful and provided a great service.

The top two pictures are of my L.Parahybana enclosure (18x12x10).
The bottom two pictures contain my B. Vagans (16x8x8).

I use 100% vermiculite (which I'm sure some of you won't agree with). 

Regards,
Alboy84

(P.S. I'm sorry about the poor quality photo's)


----------



## thunderthief

Heres my latest 2, and the first arboreal setups I've done.
The tanks where bought from Custom Aquaria at the BTS show last weekend.







The one on the left houses my new adult female P. regalis and my A. versicolour is on the right.

Mike


----------



## Bothrops




----------



## Daniel_h

B.smithi on the left and T.blondi on the right....seperated with perspex.

i am currently looking for a new hide for the blondi to replace that boring cave


----------



## Aunt Ant

This is my A.avicularia's tank, a 10 gallon set upward on its side, with a sliding lid. You can see her lair on the top left.






Don't mind the poo... :8o 






That's a peice of grapewood I found at a gardening store. I think they are used for attaching air plants to. The size was perfect, like it was made for the tank. As you see, she used it as a foundation for her webbing.






I was lucky enough to catch Zukin taking a drink    (Never saw that before  )  For the water dish, I use a weathered-looking chalice meant for plants. It came with a plastic cup, and was pretty deep, so I filled it with gravel. The twiggy thing on the bottom of the pic is what i use as a retaining wall for the vermiculite substrate






Bottoms up!


----------



## JungleGuts

^love the live plants....i want to order some kind of plant for my avic tank to keep the humidity up. Anything good on blackjungle.com for avic tank?


----------



## Aunt Ant

In choosing plants, I walked through a garden nursery and looked for ones I liked that were specifically low-light. 
On blackjungle.com I see they have plant collections for sale; the tropical plant sampler and easy grower collections look pretty good to me. Especially the easy grower, since it says they can tolerate a variety of conditions, and the care isn't complicated.
Air plants would be a nice addition too, but I don't think they significantly raise humidity. They look very nice


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

Just got some new cubes in, they are 4"x4"x7.25" 
they look so nice i cant wait to get them all set up. 
Here are some photos:

Set up arboreal stile:












And on its side for a smithi.


----------



## Skulnik

Awesome set-up!
Where'd you git them cubes?


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

Thanks! I think they are quite awsome! I love how they look! 
I got my cubes HERE. lol if you want to buy some LMK,

~Samuel


----------



## syndicate

great looking enclosure aunt ant!your avic looks very happy in there :]


----------



## Norsken

Made a new enclosure for my Rosea, it's an Exo-terra(like most of my enclosers)













Also got me an Avicularia avicularia yesterday, this is what i made for her...


----------



## 138

_M. robustum_ in her new enclosure












i may re-house my _P. regalis_ female into this one


----------



## creepycrawley

Hi people of the world i have just joined so her is my first post of the beggining of my collection im from the uk by the way i hope to make some good friends on here.


----------



## creepycrawley

*sorry*

p.s sorry about the quality of the pictures i took them on my phone ill have to get a good camera also the first pictures are of my h.lividum set up if you can make it out lol and the second is mu b.smithi

                                                                                    .luke.


----------



## william

*my tanks*

first one i made will hold 4 pterinochilus murinis i went crazy with the silicone.next is Avicularia avicularia in 10 gallon.then my Poecilotheria rufilata in a exo terra.last is my beardies female on top male on botton they are in 40 gallon tanks.


----------



## neanyoe

138 said:


> _M. robustum_ in her new enclosure


Nice. I use those tall tupperware ones you have in the top left corner of this picture! they work great. the container store right? i went that day after i asked you where to get those acrylic cubes.. and walked out with a bunch of those instead. they work great for juvie arboreals!


----------



## Arthur

Nice pics all of you, now it's my turn to show off a bit! =)

The set.






Grand Canyon pic. =)






Phormictopus Auratus & Ps. Irminia terrariums together.






Also lots of Oniscoidea poterring round in Irminia's terrarium to protect from mould and Acarina.


----------



## Austin S.

Arthur said:


> Nice pics all of you, now it's my turn to show off a bit! =)
> 
> The set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Canyon pic. =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phormictopus Auratus & Ps. Irminia terrariums together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also lots of Oniscoidea poterring round in Irminia's terrarium to protect from mould and Acarina.


That rolly polly is a good idea, does it clean things up pretty good? Well to a degree? I think I may try that.


----------



## 138

neanyoe said:


> Nice. I use those tall tupperware ones you have in the top left corner of this picture! they work great. the container store right? i went that day after i asked you where to get those acrylic cubes.. and walked out with a bunch of those instead. they work great for juvie arboreals!


.....yep


----------



## SnakeManJohn

Arachnomaniak said:


> Large terrestrial measuring: 16"x8"x8"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top down view showing hinges, vents (cricket chew proof!) and locks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small terrestrial measuring: 10"x5"x7" will be home to a desert scorp of some sort. Used natural black sand with this one as well as some volcanic looking rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small terrestrial measuring: 10"x5"x7" will be home to a desert scorp of some sort. Went with a yellowish-red type look with some nice rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large arboreal measuring: 8"x8"x16"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top view of large arboreal showing vents, hinges and locks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 small arboreals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Dave-


WOW. Awesome enclosures..did you get them from tarantulacages?


----------



## Arthur

Austin S. said:


> That rolly polly is a good idea, does it clean things up pretty good? Well to a degree? I think I may try that.


There's NO mould at all since those wood louse are there. They eat everething that tarantulas won't. Also they are very strong covered not to be hurt by predators, and are not seem to destorb spiders.


----------



## kitty_b

so i tried adjusting shelves again. each unit is 18" x 48" x 74". i really need a couple more shelves, not another shelving unit. 
i also decided to cover the upper portions of the exposed sides of the units, to discourage my youngest (and most mischievous) cat from getting up there and knocking over cages. i have a couple of baby king baboons who have felt class 5 earthquakes one too many times. 

the big container on the bottom right is a b. lateralis colony. on that same shelf is a box of mantids and a smaller box of d. tityus beetle grub/egg jars.
the shelf above that is reserved for sling jars/cups/vials and the hisser roach colony. the 3 empty KKs on the right shelving unit are for tomorrow's arrivals.


----------



## syndicate

nice setup there


----------



## Scorpendra

2.5"P. rufilata






2.75" P. irminia






3.75" C. sp. "blue"






full shelf, including 1.5" C. brachycephalus, 2.75" H. longipes (estimation) and and 6" P. cancerides


----------



## xtreme_paranoid

hye everyone.. ^_^ i still new here..
just want to show my sp blue enclosure 
setup last night, on morning already have big hole..


----------



## Banza

This is my new terrarium for my female P. regalis. What do you think about it?


----------



## massmorels

I think she will love it! Especially with that cork tube in there. That will be her fav. spot..


----------



## mischaaussems

*Forest Setup*



	

		
			
		

		
	
I'm currently building 15 new enclosures for my tarantulas. The first 5 will be forest set-ups. Yesterday I finished the 4th tank. This is a picture of the first tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Banza

Looking great!

How did you make it? and Who's gonna live there?


----------



## mischaaussems

*backwall*

I suppose you mean the backwall. First I coated all sides with black silicone. I use polyurethane foam to create the backwall and if you don't cover the sides with black silicone you will see that ugly foam. You'll get a looking tank from the outside this way. Then I used polyurethane foam to create the wall. The best way to do this is to put the tank on the side and cover it. Wait for half an hour untill the foam has hardenend a bit and make cover each side this way. Let the foam dry for about 3 days (the outside is hard but the inside not, this is real sticky stuff and will ruin your work if you don't wait). When the foam is fully hardened you can cut it in any shape. You can put pieces of cork bark in the foam after half an hour, but I used black silicone to fix the pieces of wood to the backwall. It's more easy to do the next steps whit the pieces of wood out of the tank. When you've cut the foam in the desired shape then cover the foam with black silicone, work small pieces at a time. Press in coco peat of dirt of every desired material in the black silicone. Make shure the material you use is dry (not even damp). I use black silicone because there will always be spots where the silicone can be seen through the coco peat. Black will give you a nice colour variation and looks more natural.

edit: this enclosure is meant for a Grammosola pulchra.


----------



## mischaaussems

*a few more pics*

here a few more of my new enclosures


----------



## Norsken

Really beautiful enclosures you got there, what's the size of them?


----------



## mischaaussems

38*38*38 cm.


----------



## JOYride

Very nice indeed.
You said you built 4 of them but showed here only 3. I want to see another one :razz:


----------



## asa

*mischaaussems*, super!

Can you say how are you did this backgrounds?


----------



## asa

And my terrarium...


----------



## mischaaussems

JOYride said:


> Very nice indeed.
> You said you built 4 of them but showed here only 3. I want to see another one :razz:


I have some trouble with my camera. The autofocus fails almost everytime. I ordered a new camera. I will post pics in a while. Enclosure 5 and 6 are also ready now, except the lighting. 




asa said:


> *mischaaussems*, super!
> 
> Can you say how are you did this backgrounds?


see post 585 in this thread. 

Greetzzzz Mischa


----------



## asa

mischaaussems said:


> see post 585 in this thread.


Oh... sorry! :8o


----------



## mischaaussems

no problem.


----------



## GrofKjans

That forest setup looks great. Bravo!
Only one Q: Is it going to bi posible for the T to dig trough the wall?
I say no, but I must ask.


----------



## mischaaussems

I filled the burrows with substrate, the T's have to dig out the burrows themselves. I hope they stop when they reach the backwall. The backwall is tough but not indestructable. Most of my T's stop digging when they reach te glass or backwall, but I'm not 100% shure. Time will learn.


----------



## Scourge

Hi mischa, fantastic setups!

Could you tell me what sort of lighting you use? and how long it is on for?
And also does your moss survive the high temps?
Thanks

Mike.


----------



## mischaaussems

I use a 5 Watt fluorescent light bulp which gives the same amount of light as a 30 Watt normal light bulb. I use this light because it has the right spectrum for the plants. A normal light bulb produces a lot of heat and relatively little light. Normally room temperature is 23 degr. cent. below the spot I can raise  it about 2-3 degrees. I added height differences so the spider can choose it's own temperature. The moss is tropical moss which is mainly used in a vivarium with poison dart frogs. It needs higher temperatures and higher relative humidity.


----------



## ribnum

*FOR MY P regalis*

10x10x20 glass,with holes,screened top and with dead branch for climbing ang webbing










B.vagans enclosure


----------



## icenola

My collection consist of 11 T's now.  The main thing I wanted was to make it where I could see all my T's at one time.  This way I could sit in my computer chair and easily turn to my left and see what any of my T's would be doing at any given moment....


----------



## mischaaussems

Another enclosure created for a Brachypelma smithi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JOYride

Is this the sme material (polyurethane) you used on previous enclosures only not covered with peat, or is it something different?


----------



## mischaaussems

It's also PUR foam but now covered with elastopur. This is a thick fluid which hardens like concrete. It's a material used a lot by the professionals here in holland to create backwalls. I've seen pictures of smithi's living in cracks between the rocks and under rocks in the forest. I've tried to create someting that resembles this.


----------



## tweetygt

Mine is kinda boring right now but here is her home


----------



## Tegenaria

Wow thats one cool smithi enc. Mine's just a boring tank,would like to dress it up a bit but am weary of using rocks as these guys are climbers and i don't fancy him falling on one


----------



## Dimig Marks

5 Gallon Tank with Eco Earth Substrate, artificial ivy, half log, and low-heat heat rock.  Made for a Chilean Rose Hair Tarantula named Munchkin.


----------



## Tunedbeat

mischaaussems said:


> Another enclosure created for a Brachypelma smithi


Your enclosures are beautiful!!
I would like to do some of my T's enclosure like that.  What size are some of the enclosures?


----------



## mischaaussems

These are all the same size, I have a big cabinet in my livingroom that can house 15 of these tanks. The enclosurers are about 38*38*38 cm. But by adding extra height etc. The spiders have actually more floorspace.


----------



## TRON

mischaaussems said:


> It's also PUR foam but now covered with elastopur. This is a thick fluid which hardens like concrete. It's a material used a lot by the professionals here in holland to create backwalls. I've seen pictures of smithi's living in cracks between the rocks and under rocks in the forest. I've tried to create someting that resembles this.


I loved your enclosure. Now I understand why my smithi is always climbing the glass walls. Could you please tell me where I can find those pictures, I did some research and found nothing that pleased me. I´m seriously thinking about some habitat change for my girl now that I saw what you did. 

Regards...


----------



## Doezsha

*make over*


----------



## redknee_freak

Doezsha said:


>


hey there mate
awesome setup 

did you make that tank with the dividers, or purchased them
would love to get my hands a few tanks like that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uglykid2

*Tarantula habitats*

I was tagging along with my wife while she shopped      in Pier 1 Exports or something like that and there was this set of candle holders for half off that caught my eye and I thought they would make cool tarantula cages. They even came with a decorative ring on the top with a groove inside that was perfect for splining in a screen. They are a little on the small side, 9" tall and 5" across but are good for up to 3 inch arboreals or mantids. They even come with the base. What do you think? Should I get more? 
John

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## _bob_

very awesome find... that would look really nice in a living room or somewhere along those lines.


----------



## redknee_freak

Uglykid2 said:


> I was tagging along with my wife while she shopped      in Pier 1 Exports or something like that and there was this set of candle holders for half off that caught my eye and I thought they would make cool tarantula cages. They even came with a decorative ring on the top with a groove inside that was perfect for splining in a screen. They are a little on the small side, 9" tall and 5" across but are good for up to 3 inch arboreals or mantids. They even come with the base. What do you think? Should I get more?
> John



outstanding setup friend
great finding, now i think my wife-to-be would like to see that setup in our place


----------



## TalonAWD

mischaaussems said:


> Another enclosure created for a Brachypelma smithi


I really have to attempt this. I think the stuff you use is similar to a product called "Great Stuff" sold at most hardware stores (HomeDepot, Lowes) I'm going to experiment soon.
Really amazing work!!!


----------



## RoachGirlRen

Rosalinda's, my Chilean Rosehair, enclosure (20 long). Not an UTD picture. The substrate has since been raised overall to prevent injury from a potential fall. Have also added two thermometers and a hydrometer as it had gotten too humid at one point (evident in pic).







You can't see it from this angle, but the slope of the hill has a third hide built into it that goes back quite a ways, so she can get a good "underground" feel should she so please. The light is seldom on, only if I want to have a good looksie at her. She loooves her digs, very active girl.


----------



## Scorpendra

*P. antinous*

this is my Pamphobeteus antinous' new tank.


----------



## Feathers

*Some quick pics...*

Just some quick pics of my meager set up. Thanks.


----------



## TheNatural

*Lasiodora klugi 10cm*


----------



## TheNatural

*Aphonopelma seemani - 10cm*


----------



## Doezsha

*Avicularia.avicularia*


----------



## C_Strike

T blondi






http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/images/editor/menupop.gif
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/images/editor/menupop.gif
Pamphobeteus 'South equador II'







T apophysis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## verry_sweet

P. formosa. 

10 Gallon tank. Old root ball sawed off a large washed up tree on a riverbank. To make the den I cut a milk jug to fit a hole in the center of the root mass which I hot glued on. After which I hot glued moss to close any gaps and to cover the plastic. I also hot glued moss to the cut area towards the bottom. Very simple and it didn’t take long at all....plus I recycled in the process  

Front





Front





Left side





back





Right side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## P. Novak

Looks great Stephanie! Congrats.


_Poecilotheria ornata_ enclosure


----------



## verry_sweet

Thanx Paul!! And once again I really like you’re set up and the ornata isn’t half bad either :drool:


----------



## keegan150

im new so i decided to post my G. rosea tank pics
they might not be that good tho
lol


















pokemon posters...oh yeah lol 

through the trees...






here he/she is(anyone help me sex it?)-Kumonga







well
what do u think?


----------



## Robert Seliger

The following two pics are big glass tanks, where I kept a group of Poecilotheria formosa and Poecilotheria fasciata inside, long time ago. I think it was in 2004.







Tank: 40cm x 40cm x 80cm
Poecilotheria formosa







Tank: 40cm x 40cm x 80cm
Poecilotheria fasciata

Regards.
Robert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chaseewfahn

*P. regalis*

My P. regalis


----------



## Doezsha

my mature female H.lividum enclosure.


----------



## Doezsha

Some of my slings enclosures


----------



## mischaaussems

A few months ago I started creating custom tanks and custom backgrounds, but it took a lote more time to build them than I originally had calculated. Here a few new self-build enclosures and backwalls






Holothele incei communal setup (4 incei slings)







Overview of the six enclosured I've made so far. Top 3 have slidings doors, but I don't like them. Bottom 3 have Guillotine doors, they work far better. Top 3 enclosured will be rebuild with guillotine doors. 






Brachypelma smithi, subadult male enclosure






Theraphosa blondi, I redecorated the tank. 






Originally intended for an arboreal spider, but I don't have any large specimens yet only slings and juvenile specimens. Enclosure is now used by an Aphonopelma seemanni mature female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## P. Novak

*Rehoused*

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_
















_Poecilotheria formosa_


----------



## Austin S.

those are really nice Paul! I bet your blue is going to have A LOT of fun with all of those branches!!!


----------



## P. Novak

Austin S. said:


> those are really nice Paul! I bet your blue is going to have A LOT of fun with all of those branches!!!


Thanks Austin! Just keeping it simple and pleasing! You know what, I bet your right.. I can't wait to wake up to a whole bunch of webbing. :drool:


----------



## TalonAWD

I made this for my C. cyaneopubescens (Green Bottle Blue)I used an ExoTerra Tank. (12x12x12)
Frontal close view






Top view






Cave view

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## evil_educator

how do you guys make those wicked backdrops... and what substrate do you use?


----------



## PhilK

Woah... some of your enclosures are just amazing. The ones above this post... drool... backdrops are s great, and the moss between the roots... I couldn't DREAM of making something like that.. My girl is slumming it up in this hovel..











I feel bad for her after all those awesome enclosures


----------



## silieputty

My 3" L. difficilis terrarium.  It's an Exo Terra Faunarium (like a large kritter keeper, but better because it's not in those bright colours and it's cheaper).  2 plastic plants from WalMart and a half coconut house from Petco.  Substrate is "orchid mix" and vermiculite.  The substrate is too stony for me, and next time I change enclosures I will get rid of the orchid mix and replace with something else.  Unfortunately I can't find small bags of peat here, and cannot purchase a huge bale due to storage issues (I live in an apartment).


----------



## silieputty

*A. metallica and L. difficilis*

A. metallica terrarium before I added the T (haven't received it yet).  The one on the right is for L. difficilis when she/he grows a bit larger (right now it's only 3").  I need to work on the humidity in the Exo Terra.


----------



## ahas

Uglykid2 said:


> I was tagging along with my wife while she shopped      in Pier 1 Exports or something like that and there was this set of candle holders for half off that caught my eye and I thought they would make cool tarantula cages. They even came with a decorative ring on the top with a groove inside that was perfect for splining in a screen. They are a little on the small side, 9" tall and 5" across but are good for up to 3 inch arboreals or mantids. They even come with the base. What do you think? Should I get more?
> John


I wanna find something like that for my arboreal Ts soon.     They' re getting big fast.


----------



## Anansis

silieputty said:


> I need to work on the humidity in the Exo Terra.



Cindy,

I just lay pieces of plexi glass on top of the screens on the Exo Terras. leave about an 1/8 inch around the edges for ventilation.

Ollie


----------



## silieputty

Thanks Ollie!  I'll have to go back to Home Depot...(it's amazing how much shopping I've been doing for my spiders!).


----------



## problemchildx

Anansis said:


> Cindy,
> 
> I just lay pieces of plexi glass on top of the screens on the Exo Terras. leave about an 1/8 inch around the edges for ventilation.
> 
> Ollie


Thanks for the tip, the humidity in my exoterra (small one) is always at about 60%... I am misting every day but the substrate seems dry..  Possibly because there's only about 1 1/2" of it..


----------



## evilkarot

My Gosh, some of you guys are extremely creative and talented. Either that, or you have a whole lot of time on your hands to think of how to make and decorate your enclosures. Lots and Lots of good idea. Great, now I have to go home and completely redo all of my enclosures. I thought they were pretty decent looking until now!!!! LOL!!


----------



## Rakie

Anybody know where to get these ? NoS hasn't been on in 8 months according to his profile.





NoS said:


> These measure 12x12x12.
> 100% organic peat moss.


----------



## P. Novak

Rakie said:


> Anybody know where to get these ? NoS hasn't been on in 8 months according to his profile.


I talked to him about those before, he has a friend or something that customly makes them for him I believe.


----------



## Rakie

P. Novak said:


> I talked to him about those before, he has a friend or something that customly makes them for him I believe.


Thanks much for the info. Lots of nice little cages available now. When i first kept T's it was pretty much 10g aquariums for all, hehe.


----------



## padkison

I moved my two A. purpurea (2.5") into these new taller plastic habitats.  About 1" damp ecoearth at the bottom, many ventilation holes at the top and some midway, and a stick with some plastic plant leaves.

My A. bicegoi will be moving into these too, but 2 of the 3 are in premolt, so I  will wait until they molt before moving.

Looking forward to when they web themselves a hide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eazy-lee

heres a few of my cupboard and my singapore blue tank and my king baboon tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bio teacher

Incredible! I want to set up somethng horizontal like that for my A. seemanni. What is your setup for the vivarium. Lighting? Substrate? Where did you get the plants? Heating source?

Thanks.


ACR said:


> Hi my friends
> 
> I show you the work that I did for my avic. avic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Armando


----------



## eazy-lee

bio teacher said:


> Incredible! I want to set up somethng horizontal like that for my A. seemanni. What is your setup for the vivarium. Lighting? Substrate? Where did you get the plants? Heating source?
> 
> Thanks.


is that a question 4 me?


----------



## thedude

my S. subpsnipes 

	
	
		
		
	


	











my chilean tiger rump (A. francki) 

	
	
		
		
	


	












my OBT







and my african millies


----------



## silieputty

My GBB setup.  Just a spiderling, so this is a betta tank from Petco (meant to house 2 bettas with a divider in the centre; I took out the divider).  I plugged the giant holes at top w/paper towel bits and a couple loose plastic caps (from the ends of cricket tubes).  Substrate is potting soil from WalMart.


----------



## Doezsha

*new projects*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Doezsha




----------



## ZooRex

Where did you get that top? If you made it please specify how, that is exactly what I need for a 30 gal viv I'm constructing. Thanks ~ Rex


----------



## silieputty

My Nandhu chromatus sling's new terrarium.  Very basic - a crystal clear Rubbermaid box with holes (using a flaming hot drill bit to make the holes).  

WalMart cheapo potting soil, and a 35-cent clay pot from the local craft store.


----------



## silieputty

My new P. rufilata sling's terrarium.  8-cup plastic jar from WalMart (Rubbermaid brand).  Made holes with a soldering gun/iron.  Silk plant from Petco, potting soil from WalMart.


----------



## jbrd

*Here is a new set up.*

The sharpie dragons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poxicator

This is my first T (Lasiodora Klugi) in my first T enclosure.
Vermiculite/Coco/Peat Moss. Decorated with Acer leaves, Cork Bark, small amounts of dead moss, grass and pebbles.
Its been running all week but "Indie" moved in yesterday. She's already drank from the water bowl, moved the temp guage from top to bottom, repositioned the Acer leaves and has started to tear up some of the moss.


----------



## syndicate

@sillyputtie 
id be careful about keeping that sling in there.youd be surprised at how small of a hole that little guy can fit thru


----------



## silieputty

syndicate said:


> @sillyputtie
> id be careful about keeping that sling in there.youd be surprised at how small of a hole that little guy can fit thru


Ha - I already found out the hard way.    Lost it almost a week ago now.  Still searching the ceilings, walls etc.  I should have known better!  Hind sight is 20:20.


----------



## syndicate

ahh man thats to bad!yeah slings that small are best off in the viles until round 2" or so
good luck finding him


----------



## theloner

*My Habitats*

Hey everyone.
I just wanted to show you the setups that I made. There made of insulated, double walls and the inside is completely lined with acrylic. The top is acrylic and has ventilation holes. It also locks. The T's seem to love the seclusion that the walls provide.


----------



## verry_sweet

JMenefee those are really nice


----------



## Poxicator

Here's my latest for my new recruit - G. Rosea


----------



## thedude

my first pick is of my P. regalis' cage and the 2nd is of my H. mac's for when she gets bigger


----------



## pearson340

This my first ever setup so bare with me
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh256/pearson34_2007/DSC00010.jpg
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh256/pearson34_2007/DSC00009.jpg


YES THAT IS PATRICK STAR 
please give comments


----------



## wolfpak

here some of my arboreal (pokies) enclosures


----------



## jebiboy

@wolfpack : how'd you make your backdrop bro?


----------



## wolfpak

tree barks which i saw into halves, heat it for about 180 degrees and hot glued it to the back


----------



## morris

Alboy84 said:


> These are my enclosures. I bought them from Adam Hundt (Tarantulacages.com) and I'm really pleased with them. I live in the UK so it was quite expensive getting them here - but I'd rather have my T's in something I know they'd be comfortable in. Adam was really helpful and provided a great service.
> 
> The top two pictures are of my L.Parahybana enclosure (18x12x10).
> The bottom two pictures contain my B. Vagans (16x8x8).
> 
> I use 100% vermiculite (which I'm sure some of you won't agree with).
> 
> Regards,
> Alboy84
> 
> (P.S. I'm sorry about the poor quality photo's)


does your L.parahybana trive on 100%vermiculite? i would like to try it ouy.


----------



## common spider

wow these are great.:clap:


----------



## ahas

Doezsha said:


>


Did you build your dividers in your enclosure?  Very Nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rydog

heres a couple of tanks I built, I think they came out very nicely.

They are about 2' tall. They will be my breeder tanks. 








P. regalis







P. striata (almost finished)


----------



## massmorels

nice looking setups Ry. But you may want to keep in mind your pokies will want simulated tree hollows when laying their egg sacs. Try making a tree stump with the cork bark. Kind of like this..


----------



## Rydog

Thanks for the tip man, i'll go get some more half circle bark pieces so I can make a hollow area for them. Nice ornata and setup also :clap: .


----------



## morris

demode said:


> Theraphosa blondi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lasiodora difficilis


dude! what kinda grass are those? they would look real sweet in my T tank


----------



## Steveyruss

wrong thread


----------



## syndicate

this is how i keep my Haplopelma and other burrowing species

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LasidoraGT

*My Aboreal Pinktoe cage*







Shes in a 10gallon fish tank with some natural wood for her to climb and hide


----------



## ZooRex

> dude! what kinda grass are those? they would look real sweet in my T tank


Good question! I to would be intresetd in the answer. ~ Rex


----------



## bleedingfinger

*Just Did It Today!!!*

My New set up for my T!

>Substrate - 40% potting mix, 40% Peat Moss, 20% Dry Dirt / Moss over back hill










>Deep ceramic dish with stone to raise water depth and prevent crickets from drowning.
>Both Thermometer & Hydrometer (Analog)





>Hand Made Panels - Made from Cardboard and wrapped with plastic to capture moister in the tank.
>Red Bulb to provide extra warmth on the cooler days.
>Black light to have a cool look at my Scorpion (next to T)


----------



## TheDro

*Tank*

fish tank with lid, Peat Moss, water dish, log and some artificial plants.
holds a *Selenocosmia Crassipes*


----------



## Goanna

Wow, some of you guys go through alot of effort to setup these T tanks. 

I go for natural looking vivaria myself but never went too crazy with the tarantula setups. I am in the process of building an enclosure with expanding foam and driftwood to make a paludarium (aquarium/terrarium). Now seeing some of the work done here I am going to have to use the leftover foam and silicone to transform my unused exoterra cube into a nice Tarantula setup .


----------



## PiXeL




----------



## bleedingfinger

PiXeL said:


>


Thats great you can see the tunnel all the way down...

good work!


----------



## pearson340

heres my H.lividum sorry for the pic need a new camera will get more soon


----------



## theloner

*Insulated Arboreal Box*

12"X12"x24" (ID), Insulated walls with built-in heating element in one wall on a temp controller.  Acrylic top opens but the front can also be opened for spring cleaning.


----------



## kzhorse

Mine is just a 20 gallon long tank with a lexan devider for my 2 Rossies,I just used regular dirt from work that I microwaved to kill anything in it.










Scott


----------



## dirty-harry

Hi, here are some pics of my terrariums


my adult fem. P.irminia enclosure :






P.cambridgei  fem.





Adult fem. B. smithi


----------



## OliverS

*Home for 0.0.5 Poecilotheria rufilata*

Hi all,
this is the encolosure i built for my 5 juvenile P. rufilata. The tank is 27*27*19 Inches large. First I covered 3 sides with styrofoam. Then i put in two pieces of mangrove and cut the rock and cave out of styrofoam, sourrounding the mangroves. I did the same with the cork pipe and put in another piece of mangrove. Then i filled all gaps with triple-expanding foam and covered all with a film of "rockoflex". Then i used "elastopur" to cover all besides the rocks and the wood and put coco-bedding on it, before it cured.
Last but not least, i placed some plants. And now i am waiting, til my sweeties get a little larger. But its really hard to wait :wall: 


Rock with cave

Cork pipe

Out of the cave

thx mike aka Goliath 
Oliver


----------



## Stick

*A. Brocklehursti Terrarium*

This terrarium is in preparation for A.Brocklehursti.  

Standard 10 gallon, all glass aquarium.  2 Pieces of ZooMed Cork Flat® for the background.  2 pieces of Mopani® driftwood.  Small Exo-Terra® watering dish.  Medium cork bark half-log.  ZooMed Repti Temp 500r® thermostat. ZooMed 10-20 gallon Repti Temp Heat® Pad.  Kritterz® Temperature and Humidity gauges.


----------



## Scott C.

Nicely done Oliver.


----------



## rebirthflame

Enclosure i made from acrylic for my A.Genic, my first attempt at a self build, i think it turned out ok. Dimensions are 16x12x12.


----------



## Stick

*Nicely done.  I would consider drilling more holes, preferrably in the sides for adequate ventilation.  We have to control that mold and stagnant air.*


----------



## Poxicator

You seem to have set up an enclosure that will maintian moisture and humidity, the moss will certainly do so. This may cause probs especially if you don't increase the ventilation. _A. geniculata_ prefer drier conditions.

Quite like the acrylic tank though. I should try creating some of those, but I don't know where to purchase the acrylic from.


----------



## rebirthflame

gonna put some more holes in tonight, guess i was a bit premature in adding it should have let the substrate dry out a bit first. i was just excited to see how it would look in its new home.

@Poxicator : I got the acrylic off ebay quite resonable really but you can get it cheaper from a local dealer. PM me if you need any advice.


----------



## Thrasher

front wall






























back wall







side table







roaches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steevens.D

Thrasher said:


>


Hello,

Why do you have some spider without anything in the enclosure ?


----------



## Thrasher

Steevens.D said:


> Hello,
> 
> Why do you have some spider without anything in the enclosure ?


they are molt skins =) I keep them. They look cool.


----------



## NastyNate

pretty sick set ups


----------



## Danahan

I keep my enclosures extremely simple. This is for my A. seemanni. 100% peat moss.


----------



## worm

*Cyriopagapus set up and others*

hey you all wanted to show off some new pics i took.


----------



## Pafnucy69

Hi i want to show my new P.regalis tank


----------



## Doezsha

ahas said:


> Did you build your dividers in your enclosure?  Very Nice!


I didnt build the dividers, the tank was given to me but I think it was intended to house Betas(fish):?


----------



## jon.rothweiler

My Rosehair/Pinktoe habitat (under construction)

My full enclosure. The right side has my pinktoe and the left has the rose.












More pictures to come as the habitat progresses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PiXeL



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlainL

Here's my setup, hope you guys like it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheDon04

nice collection!


----------



## jon.rothweiler

thats a lot of containers


----------



## AlainL

TheDon04 said:


> nice collection!


If you weir addressing your post to me, thanks a  lot


----------



## taliban27

P.cambridgei


G.rosea


B.albopilosum


B.boehmei


Ch.cyaneopubescens


P.imperator


G.gecko


???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jukahman

carpetpython---> I like ur collection.specially the set-ups.Its cool.


----------



## Laba-Laba

taliban27, just love that P.cambridgei set up!   The rest are great too, but the P.cambridgei's my favorite!


----------



## Poxicator

Well done Taliban, love those set-ups, very inspiring.
I've wanted to do a set up similar for my C. cyaneopubescens and I'll definitely be using your's for ideas, love it as it helps to show the webbing so well.
Can you give us some tips how you created these? I'm particularly fond of the C. cyan...., P.cambridgei, B.albopilosum and B.boehmei. I've got those species too  and I'm in the process of rehousing quite a few Ts: 1 x P.cambridgei, 1 x P.reduncus, 7 x P. subfusca


----------



## AlainL

jukahman said:


> carpetpython---> I like ur collection.specially the set-ups.Its cool.


Thanks a lot man


----------



## taliban27

P.cambridgei


----------



## Banza

My Nhandu chromatus enclosure


----------



## JungleGuts

did a well needed cleaning on my a avics enclosure. I dont let the little dripper drip usually...its just so i can easily open the valve and full the water bowl easily without disturbing the t. Added gauges to keep an eye on humidity levels better and a fake venus fly trap plant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Horizon

*Australian Set-ups*

*Hello, 

The first two pics are of Exoterra Tanks and female Phlogius Sarina . Then assorted species in the smaller set-ups. The 2ft tank is a set-up for a Rockhampton Phlogius. I love the set-ups already posted,the Exoterra tanks are sweet.
*


















*This is my female Funnel web set-up in a 2ft tank.
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## squamata99

That's CRAZY 
Wish I had one.....


----------



## Skullptor

Like most of you, part of the enjoyment of T's is designing their enclosures. Here is an idea you can do, and I bet you have everything you need and it won't cost you a cent. 

ROTTED LOG HIDEOUT 

4 Things you will need:
1 toilet roll cardboard (I have some large rolls that look incredible when finished....later)  
Elmers glue (I use this a lot! It can be painted intrinsically. It can be thicken with plaster. It is strong if allowed to set properly. 
reptile sand or equal (What I have is similar to the size of kosher salt)
Acrylic paint 

1st. cut the roll. Make one side taller than the other. I get 2 per roll. Then smear Elmers glue on it inside and out. Make this a thin coat. Roll it in reptile sand, put on a cookie sheet and put in the oven at lowest temp to speed up drying. After it dries coat it again with Elmers to get the texture you want. Next mix Elmers and black latex paint (make sure it is latex paint). Paint over the texture. It is ok to leave some of the textures tan colour showing. I then mix Elmers and brown and paint both at the same time "ala prima" 

Let it dry and you are done. OK, not quite. Go to the dollar store and spend $1 on any plastic vine plant that tickles your fancy. I take a couple of the green leaves and shred it with scissors. I mix this with peat moss to get the look of ground cover. It also looks very cool when they pull it up and use it in their webbing. You can get a crazy as I do and actually cut out realistic leaf shapes  For this example I just shredded a little to give and idea. I glue a small piece of vine to the log to stabilize it and add effect. Here is one of Anastasia's healthy babies enjoying it. OH yea, it just got housed so you can't really see how much he enjoys it. but, you can see how they would like this cheap attractive micro enviroment!


----------



## Poxicator

Here's a pic of my 3 x Poecilotheria rufliata community in a large sweet jar (not the clearest of pix but it does show how free items can be used)


----------



## thirtysixwood

not your usual suspects... 

Anyway, its my little communal for my Megaphobema Mesomelas MM, and Female... Its cool, Just wanted to take a picture of it..

View attachment 70897


View attachment 70898


----------



## thirtysixwood

well this is my first terrarium/vivarium... I'm very pleased with it...

View attachment 70935


View attachment 70936


View attachment 70937


View attachment 70938


View attachment 70939


----------



## seanbond

Poxicator said:


> Here's a pic of my 3 x Poecilotheria rufliata community in a large sweet jar (not the clearest of pix but it does show how free items can be used)


this looks WAY to small for those to avoid each other.


----------



## Batboi3000

*Wow!  Uber Licious!!!*



thirtysixwood said:


> well this is my first terrarium/vivarium... I'm very pleased with it...
> 
> View attachment 70935
> 
> 
> View attachment 70936
> 
> 
> View attachment 70937
> 
> 
> View attachment 70938
> 
> 
> View attachment 70939



WOW!  This is uber licious!!!  

Questions 36wood!  
1. Where did you get that background?
2. What kind of moss is that?
3. What size aquarium is that?
4. What lucky T lives there?

Very, very nice.  I would love to make a terrarium like yours if you can help guide those questions.  I have a few T's that would love that as soon as they get big enough.  Thanks 36wood! Keep up the good work!


----------



## thirtysixwood

Batboi3000 said:


> WOW!  This is uber licious!!!
> 
> Questions 36wood!
> 1. Where did you get that background?
> 2. What kind of moss is that?
> 3. What size aquarium is that?
> 4. What lucky T lives there?
> 
> Very, very nice.  I would love to make a terrarium like yours if you can help guide those questions.  I have a few T's that would love that as soon as they get big enough.  Thanks 36wood! Keep up the good work!


question one... The wood is cyprus wood. Its two medium size pieces. I got it from a pet store, but I'm sure websites like the Exo-terra website would have some.. 

question two... The moss is just plain old live terrarium moss, its inexpensive. just a google of tropical moss, or terrarium moss, or live moss, and you'll be able to find different types of mosses... 

question three... its a 10 gallon tank.

question four... I know people will probably ask, and I feel bad for not telling..   but its a secret...

thank you for your comments as well...
justin


----------



## P. Novak

thirtysixwood said:


> question four... I know people will probably ask, and I feel bad for not telling..   but its a secret...



_Theraphosa sp._?

Great tank anyways!


----------



## Batboi3000

Thanks a lot 36wood!  That tank looks really spacious for a 10gal.  Appreciate the info.  Keep rockin those sweet terrariums ya mystery man.


----------



## Poxicator

seanbond said:


> this looks WAY to small for those to avoid each other.


indeed, and they don't avoid each other, they stroke each other, walk and rest on each other and show various other communal characteristics. Last night I put some large locusts in the jar (my CWD wasn't interested in them) and 2 rufliata went for the same locust. I thought they were fighting but as soon as I realised what was happening the locust was stretched apart and one went off with one half and the other rufliata went off with the other half.
They really are a joy to watch, however it is my intention to rehouse them soon but I'll use the same method, plenty of vegetation to help them continue their contact.


----------



## thirtysixwood

G. Pulchra female... new housing pics.

View attachment 70995


View attachment 70996


----------



## Skullptor

thirtysixwood said:


> G. Pulchra female... new housing pics.
> 
> View attachment 70995
> 
> 
> View attachment 70996



Is the salt shaker for the crickets?


----------



## patrickbull

*My New Divided Aquarium*

Here's the display cage I just set for my G. Rosea on left and Orange Usumbara on the right. The orange usumbara will soon have a tunnel all webbed up and I'll hardly ever see it again. I'm looking to breed the Usumbara if anyone has a male. You can't tell from the pic but the substrate creates a hill that slopes toward the front of the cage. It's easy to tell in person. There are small plastic inserts to stimulate them to create their burrows into the hill. I'vw made sure the barrier is very secure with no spaces anywhere so I do not lose a tarantula. This is a must when creating barriers in cages. These guys can get through smaller spaces than you would think.


----------



## PiXeL

New places:












clamping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pato_chacoana

Nice shots and enclosures Pixels! Looks like the hobby is getting out of control!  I'll post some of mines one of these days, I'm lazy to get some new batteries for my cam hehe 

Pato.


----------



## redtegu

Heres my cage for my Psalmopoeus irminia. its a 5.5 gallon fliped on its end with cork bark and a repti log for hiding. theres a ceramic water bowl with stones in if so she wont drownd and same for the crix. misted 2 times daily for humidity.































The lucky lady


----------



## Poxicator

@redtegu: nice P. irminia set-up, I think my irminia isn't actually an irminia as it shows none of the chevron or orange markings :-/

Here's a recent one I set up for my P. reduncus


----------



## TalonAWD

thirtysixwood said:


> question four... I know people will probably ask, and I feel bad for not telling..   but its a secret...
> 
> thank you for your comments as well...
> justin


Why would it be a secret??? This forum is about tarantulas?


----------



## opticle

Thirtysixwood:
"question four... I know people will probably ask, and I feel bad for not telling.. but its a secret..."

well if its just because you don't want other people to know how you made it,

sounds abit selfish to me....after all you did make a thread asking people how to make one of them enclosures right??


----------



## fishwithoutabik

*arboreal enclosure*






10 gallon setup for A huriana.


----------



## thirtysixwood

opticle said:


> Thirtysixwood:
> "question four... I know people will probably ask, and I feel bad for not telling.. but its a secret..."
> 
> well if its just because you don't want other people to know how you made it,
> 
> sounds abit selfish to me....after all you did make a thread asking people how to make one of them enclosures right??


I think what the topic of discussion is not in how I made it, but what Tarantula is in it...lol... its cool though... 

Oh and to TalonAWD... Well, I guess I just dont feel like telling everyone what it is... Sometimes I cant believe it myself.. Someday I'll let it be known...and I hope the few people that do know respect my decision to keep it private...


----------



## dovii88

Steven said:


> seems like i NEVER post in the T section around here,...
> gotta start someday


wat did u use to light the individual tanks


----------



## Rekman

*Exo Terra (45x45x45cm)*

For my little hairy girlfriend, Rosa (G. Rosea)








Enclosure: Exo Terra (45x45x45cm)
With 15-20cm of Plant Substrate, and for decoration a layer of Bark.
I have no lightning resource other than the sun. But looks for a good alternative for that, cause I dont see the sun that much around here...


----------



## proper_tea

*Burrowing*

0.1.0 B. Sabulosum 5.5 gallon w/live plants, living substrate, and gravel drainage layer


----------



## proper_tea

*Burrowing*

H Lividum w/live plants, living substrate, and drainage layer

heavily planted






just settling in






cork bark to direct her to burrow here... to prevent her from uprooting the plants

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## proper_tea

*Burrowing*

Grammostola aureostriata, 5.5 gallon... similar to B. Sabulosum, and H. Lividum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## proper_tea

*arboreal*

A. Avicularia 10 gallon partitioned tank, living substrate, live plants, drainage, etc.

in tube web molting






post-molt


----------



## proper_tea

*arboreal*

Different A. Avicularia... set up to other, but in exo-terra


----------



## proper_tea

*arboreal*

P. Regalis sling

bonsai tree in jar to increase humidity and oxygen content


----------



## jinx

Was wondering if you Brachypelma owners could post pics of your enclosures. I didn't see very many when searching this thread. I will be getting a B.Smithi this week and even though it will only be a 1.5". I would like to get some ideas. Another question that I have is would a rectangular plastic container with dimensions of 5"x4"x3" be too big for a 1.5" smithi? Thanks.


----------



## dannax

nothing super-fantastic, but it's home.


----------



## Aunt Ant

jinx said:


> Was wondering if you Brachypelma owners could post pics of your enclosures. I didn't see very many when searching this thread. I will be getting a B.Smithi this week and even though it will only be a 1.5". I would like to get some ideas. Another question that I have is would a rectangular plastic container with dimensions of 5"x4"x3" be too big for a 1.5" smithi? Thanks.


The container you describe sounds ok for a B.smithi that size  
Here's my B.smithi's enclosure. It's a 2.5 gallon tank. Substrate consisted of peat moss and a touch of sand. I half buried the log hide, and added dry moss, reindeer lichen, cork bark, and dead fern for interest. I've seen her all over this tank; sitting in the hide, on the hide, in the water dish, on the moss, in the corners.. No space is wasted lol
Disregard the fir bark chips, they came with a zoomed pre-mixed substrate. I found out they weren't good for inverts, so the sub's been changed since the pic was taken


----------



## Poxicator

I'm rehousing my community of 3 x P. rufliata (as mentioned earlier in this thread) from a sweet jar to an Exo-terra. I've included a colony of pil bugs and springtails in the substrate and should move the Ts into their new home over the weekend.
Thought I'd give you a preview of how things are going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jinx

Aunt Ant said:


> The container you describe sounds ok for a B.smithi that size
> Here's my B.smithi's enclosure. It's a 2.5 gallon tank. Substrate consisted of peat moss and a touch of sand. I half buried the log hide, and added dry moss, reindeer lichen, cork bark, and dead fern for interest. I've seen her all over this tank; sitting in the hide, on the hide, in the water dish, on the moss, in the corners.. No space is wasted lol
> Disregard the fir bark chips, they came with a zoomed pre-mixed substrate. I found out they weren't good for inverts, so the sub's been changed since the pic was taken


:razz: Thanks for posting those pics. What size tank is that and where did you get that lid from? Nice looking Smithi by the way!!


----------



## Aunt Ant

Thanks, the tank measures 12x6x8, and both the lid and tank came from the local Petland Discounts


----------



## Nam

*My Avic's new home!!*

Thanks Adam for the new Cage!!


----------



## vvx

Just have left to move the spiders in.


----------



## TalonAWD

Here my A. geniculata tank. Slight tropical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godzirra

I have been going through the  pics, being very jealous of each and everyone!!! I think i want to be a T' hut builder when i grow up.


This is something that my husband build, it has a screen door above, and a door from the front which pulls up.
He build it in a 2 days, using wood that we saved from our porch we are smashing apart, and other wood, plexi glass etc etc.

Decorated with cleaned rocks & bark from the yard (the bark were put in the oven), fern plants, moss & mixed peat moss. 
Most likely will be redecorated.


----------



## fangsalot

vvx said:


> Just have left to move the spiders in.


this ones like my DREAM enclosure~!i want like 80 of them!:wall:


----------



## fangsalot

SnakeManJohn said:


> WOW. Awesome enclosures..did you get them from tarantulacages?


MAN I WISH I HAD THE MONEY FOR THESE!!I WOULDNT HAVE TO USE MY IMAGINATION FOR THE BEST CAGE FOR MY SPIDERS AND STILL BE UNSATISFIED!im so geolous(but happy for you):liar:


----------



## fangsalot

my new P.metalica setup.


----------



## fangsalot

check out behind the cork bark..


----------



## fangsalot




----------



## fangsalot

and there she is,BIG BUCKS


----------



## dalitan

heres a simple enclosure that i did for my T......its  plastic container semi transparent(to protect my T for any stress)....substrate is 4-5 "...hope its ok ...and i think shes fine with it...


----------



## shellallard

Whats in the water bowl,Is that paper of some sort?Gorgeous healthy looking Spids!


----------



## dalitan

here are my new enclosure setup.....hope it will be ok..for my Lp and smithi...

i dont really know the size of my enclosure...but i think they're fine..hehehe


----------



## AlainL

*recent pic of my spider room*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TalonAWD

carpetpython said:


>


Wow your spider room looks professional. Good job!:worship:


----------



## dalitan

WOW! what a collection you have there Carpetpython.....amazing...hehehehe:clap:


----------



## dalitan

shellallard said:


> Whats in the water bowl,Is that paper of some sort?Gorgeous healthy looking Spids!



Hehehehee....thanks....i put white stones in my water dish...hehehe


----------



## opticle

great collection carpetpython, is that your whole collection or just a portion??


----------



## pato_chacoana

*Megaphobema robustum juve female vivarium*

couple of pics of her new home.













and here she is wondering in her new enclosure:







Pato.


----------



## AlainL

thanks to Dalitian and opticcle


----------



## betuana

*Arboreal*

I just finished making enclosures for my little a. versicolor 1/2 inch slings that will be coming in just a few days! I used acrylic cubes from the local hobby supply store - there is a quarter in the pictures to help show the size - these are tiny little cages (so I also made a stand for them so they wouldn't tip over if the shelving is bumped, etc). I added tiny pieces of cork bark that I cut down to fit with a mini, soft silk plant at the top (cork bark and plant are attached with aquarium silicone), and some damp coir at the bottom. (there is a small hole in the bottom for drainage). I used a 1/16" drill bit as suggested by members here (thanks again!). 

Close up of the 3 enclosures in the stand:






Angled view of the 3 enclosures with the stand (note, its all HARDwood used for the stand, no pine or cedar - we do some wood working (turnings, combs, etc) and these are leftover bits - I checked the types to make sure they weren't pine, cedar, or any of the toxic wood types, just to be sure that their proximity was ok!) There is a bit of duct tape in the middle (I love the color of it!) to help that cage fit snugly like the 2 on the end, since it was a bit loose there and that left it a bit wobbly. 






And this is a view of one of the enclosures outside of the stand.


----------



## thirtysixwood

I've made several additions to this terrarium since first making it. There are pics of the original somewhere on here if you want to compare the difference, but here it is now.

10gallon tank. lots of wood, moss, double stacked hides, as well as ground space, with multiple hiding spots.  its very nice....:drool: 

I dont have good light down here, so its difficult. to get good pics all the time.

View attachment 72364


View attachment 72365


View attachment 72366


View attachment 72367


View attachment 72368


----------



## BoBaZ

carpetpython - WOW !


My spider live here (this is not everithing) :




terrarium's :


----------



## Tegenaria

I found these clear boxes complete with handles, and got one for Pip the young Chile Rose.
I had a couple of dead dried succulents that looked like trees so put one in with it.


----------



## onion

Hi , some enclosures from me 

my new b. boehmei terrarium , before I put the spider in it





and a. geniculata setup , not whole enclosure , but a big part of it:



I'll make more photos soon  

have a nice day !


----------



## AlainL

Thanks BoBaz


----------



## Vanisher

Very, veryimpressive. Butwat istriple expanding foam exactly?  /Johan


----------



## Poxicator

Vanisher said:


> Very, veryimpressive. Butwat istriple expanding foam exactly?  /Johan


Its foam that expends to 3 times the size of its original content. It comes in spray cans, produced a liquid foam which hardens with 20 mins, although it needs longer to dry fully. It can then be shaped with a knife, painted and have materials attached to it.


----------



## Yven4

mischaaussems said:


> A few months ago I started creating custom tanks and custom backgrounds, but it took a lote more time to build them than I originally had calculated. Here a few new self-build enclosures and backwalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holothele incei communal setup (4 incei slings)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overview of the six enclosured I've made so far. Top 3 have slidings doors, but I don't like them. Bottom 3 have Guillotine doors, they work far better. Top 3 enclosured will be rebuild with guillotine doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brachypelma smithi, subadult male enclosure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theraphosa blondi, I redecorated the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally intended for an arboreal spider, but I don't have any large specimens yet only slings and juvenile specimens. Enclosure is now used by an Aphonopelma seemanni mature female.



Such great looking enclosure you have and i envy you! please tell me how to make great looking background please 

Thank you so much!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pato_chacoana

*Poecilotheria regalis*

Poke enclosure next to Lampropelma violaceopes (cyrio. blue). Pic taken with natural light.







Pato.


----------



## tarantellajen

*Terrestrial-burrower*

This is the first "fancy" enclosure I have put together, mainly because most of my Ts are slings or subadults.  I made the backdrop using Robc's how-to guide, only I used a BBQ lighter to form it and sand to coat it.  For a burrow entrance, (that hopefully will be used  ) I used a cow vertebrae.  I might put my C. fasciatum in it.  I had this judged as a 4-H project and it is going to be displayed at the State Fair. (that is why I put webbing in...for effect)


----------



## meo

*Some of My T's Enclosures*

*My T's enclosures:*

*Citharischius crawshayi
*




*Nhandu vulpinus 0,1*


*Phormictopus platus 0,1*


----------



## TalonAWD

This is my third creation for a B. boehmei












And how I made it. http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=130033

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poxicator

Some excellent enclosures you have there Talon.

Here's some pix of my A. pissii enclosure. It loves webbing so all that was needed was a good branch for it to anchor onto.










She's starting to get intrigued as to what's all the camera for





And finally a pic of her


----------



## jrmrbcax

My Skeleton cage on left and GBB on right.





Skeleton about to attack a pinkie (also a crappy borrow I made)





My Fireleg in his cage just chillen HAHA!





GBB on the left (you can kinda see him) and extra crickets in the middle (ya know. emergencies) and B. Smithi on right.





Smaller B. Smithi cage on left and my snake (not going to say what kind HA!) on the right.





And finally my big Smithi's cage


----------



## Fender Bender

my current setup:


----------



## opticle

heres some of mine, inside them are:


Phlogius Stents:







Selenotholus Gemfields: (covered her burrow up due to cold)







Selenotypus Nebo:


----------



## Tegenaria

New imporoved pic of Pip the Chile rose's new tank.


----------



## seanbond

Tegenaria said:


> New imporoved pic of Pip the Chile rose's new tank.


wheres the hide??


----------



## Tegenaria

seanbond said:


> wheres the hide??


Pip doesnt use one, I remember beiong told that many terrestrials prefer not to have one. My B.smithi doesnt have a hide. I have one for the slightly smaller curlyhair but he doesnt use it, its upside down and so useless as a hide anyway.

Pip used to have one when smaller and would sometimes take prey items into it but now prefers not to have one.


----------



## seanbond

Tegenaria said:


> Pip doesnt use one, I remember beiong told that many terrestrials prefer not to have one. My B.smithi doesnt have a hide. I have one for the slightly smaller curlyhair but he doesnt use it, its upside down and so useless as a hide anyway.
> 
> Pip used to have one when smaller and would sometimes take prey items into it but now prefers not to have one.


u should always give a t somewhere to shack up just in case..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tegenaria

seanbond said:


> u should always give a t somewhere to shack up just in case..


Well, i remember being advised otherwise when I first  got my Ts.
I will look for something tho, but not easy to find somethjing natural looking, and i cant afford those expensive you get in the shops!


----------



## seanbond

Tegenaria said:


> Well, i remember being advised otherwise when I first  got my Ts.
> I will look for something tho, but not easy to find somethjing natural looking, and i cant afford those expensive you get in the shops!


you can get some sort of hide out in the woods, just bake it or boil it to kill anything on it and it will be fine..


----------



## stevetastic

This is for my 2 Pterinochilus chordatus













I am eventualy paint the center line so it looks nicer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamikaze

I keep my enclosures really simple.
I didn't use any plants (but I'm contemplating in the near future)
I keep my enclosures outside the house.













Its so humid here that its 80% all year round.
Temperature here is around 78F during the cold months and 85-90F during summer (I think I need to invest on a fan)






Heres my A. geniculata (Brazilian White Knee) which just molted






Heres my A. chalcodes (Mexican Blonde)






Heres my A. avicularia which I put on a driftwood.
He did some carving too and made a home for herself.






I housed my P. ornata on a piece of bamboo which she retreats to. most of the day she's hiding inside... She only comes out during dawn.


----------



## seanbond

like that ornata pix.....i bet its lovely there, wish i stayed somewhere with that type of climate..


----------



## Kamikaze

seanbond said:


> like that ornata pix.....i bet its lovely there, wish i stayed somewhere with that type of climate..


Thanks! 
Actually, the weather here is ideal for tarantulas (I think)
But the weather in Atlanta is far better for humans  I envy your cool temperature


----------



## Texas Blonde

Heres mine:







And another one:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poxicator

lmao Texas! and so true


----------



## gratian_666

my home made terrarium

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godzirra

gratian, i love the background !

--------

my terrestrial ones are very basic and simple
plank of wood, cocoa hut and wood piece






They like to use all, they are found on the plank, under the plank, in the wood, in the cocoa hut (well in that pic, there is no coco hut in the second tank, but there is now)

the plank of wood is set in the middle, so the hut is behind it.

With our pink toe, my husband planted 3 plants -- one being a bamboo tree & a fern






The top part of the enclosure has cardboard around it -- that is taped from up top, so we can flip it up, this is a type of escapism for the tarantula, if it would like.


----------



## TalonAWD

gratian_666 said:


> my home made terrarium


Make a tutorial on how you made that backdrop. It looks awesome. Or just let us know here.


----------



## Poxicator

Rehoused these T. apothysis slings (Pink toe Goliath), thought I'd post to
get opinions and any advice ppl want to give about keeping these.











New homes:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff Godbold

Kamikaze...I'm assuming you live in FL. I live in N.FL. Where do you get your tanks at? How much?


----------



## Jennifer

*Well, here is our enclosure for our pink toe*

When we first picked her up we had her in the basic aquarium set up (we were told this was good for her).  Well after finding arachnoboards, I reallized it was all wrong so, here's what we came up with.  It's our first attempt and she seems much happier   .  She already has her favorite spot for rest and her favorite hunting spot.   
This is my first attempt to upload a photo.  Hopefully I do it right   .












This is where she hides.






This is her favorite hunting spot.


----------



## Jeff Godbold

Where did your acrylic cage come from or did you make it; I like it a lot.


----------



## Jennifer

Jeff Godbold said:


> Where did your acrylic cage come from or did you make it; I like it a lot.


We did make the cage.  It worked out pretty well for our first project .
We went to a local shop called Taps plastics and they had everything we needed.  They cut the peices to the demensions we asked for and picked up the acrylic glue (not really a glue, it melts the plastics together and evaporates).  They also had the plastic hinges and locks. Cut out some ventilation holes, covered with some metal screen and it's all finished. 
I have to admit I picked up alot of idea's right here.  There are so many great enclosures to look at and get idea's from.  So, thanks for posting pics.


----------



## gratian_666

home made terarrium for arboricol  Ts.-	short tutorial ;P 

URL=http://imageshack.us]

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL]

size 
L= 20 cm 
l= 25 cm
h=40 cm

ventilation 

silicon


subtrate:


final result
URL=http://imageshack.us]

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Jennifer

We used the acrylic cement (glue) which is supposed to be non toxic after it evaporates and does not leave a seam, really gives a nice clean look.  We were afraid the cylicon would be toxic for her.  But I guess not   .  Oh, and my tutorial wasn't that long.  But, I do like yours better :clap:  .


----------



## uro

here i kep mi spider lings, in te bottles are the arboreal ts


----------



## craftz

Hello,

I think, I can share you pics of my terraroom. It's not done at all, but it will be soon (as soon as I buy a raw glass).

Photo in daylight:


Artificial light:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jennifer

Wow craftz, nice set up.


----------



## brachy

Hello

Renew  tanks

B. verdezi






B. smithi






G. sp. formosa






A geniculata






P. formosa






L. fallax

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ppba

My terrarium for Psalmopoeus cambridgei (adult female):


----------



## seanbond

kewl setups........


----------



## SpiderLady79

*Terrestrial*

These are my 2 there both made with eco earth, bark tree hide covered, and water dish 

sara's 





Mac's





our lids


----------



## Yareus

hy,
My terrarium for X.immanis and a P. ornata:


----------



## Dreamslave

*My noob setup!*

Heres my oh so awesome setup! ;P


----------



## darkhelmet

my A. avicularia. the only cool enclosure i have setup for T's at the moment


----------



## Poxicator

@Dreamslave, All Ts will climb around their enclosures, seemingly trying to find exits, so its not unusual to find them on the sides or ceiling. However sometimes they choose to do so for other reasons eg. the substrate is too moist or not to their liking. The important thing is to make sure there's no chance of them falling from a height more than twice their body length and to avoid sharp or hard objects that they could fall onto, your new Exo's look great btw. The C. cyaneopubescens prefers very dry substrate once its out of sling stage but can be semi-arboreal, often found around the roots and lower branches of bushes in Venezuelan scrubland.


----------



## samthebugman

This is underneath my TV inside the TV stand I installed a flourescent light that keeps the slings at a pretty 80 degree average and they do EXCELLENT!







The rest of my adult/juvenile T's are on the rack/shelf to the right! with a 15 gallon to the right of that housing a T.blondi! 







To the left of everything in the BIG acrylic tank is my American alligator "Placid" I know he isnt an invert but he's still awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gbbgirl

*A. versicolor Exotera*

12X12X18 Exotera set up for my 3" A. versicolor.  
Silk flowers from the dollar store, plastic plants, ecoearth, dirftwood, and a little cork bark.


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=10628


----------



## gbbgirl

*P. nigricolor ~ 2"*







12X12X18 Exotera


----------



## thumpersalley

*Thumpersalley pics*

One pic is one my entire display table, 2 scorpion tanks & 2 T tanks.
One is of my Rosie in her hide & the other is a 5 gallon waiting for my new T. Kim


----------



## Burtte

*Terrarium*

I going to build four new enclosures for my tarantulas. Now number one is ready so here's some pics of it. It's a aboreal set up and the size of the tank is 30x30x40cm


----------



## TalonAWD

Great job *Burtte*!! Looks really nice. Looking foward to more of your work.


----------



## Burtte

*Aboreal set up*

Thank you Talon! 

Just finnished number two. It's a aboreal set up for one of my A. versicolor and the size of the tank is 20x30x40cm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TalonAWD

I can't wait for number three. Great masterpieces. Great attention to details.


----------



## TheNatural




----------



## TheNatural



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Burtte

*More terras*

Been doing a makeover in some of my spiderenclosures.

Brachypelma emilia terra:





Nhandu collaratovillosus terra:





Aphonopelma seemanni terra:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toeboe

*My GBB*

Less than 1 year old, 1.5cm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZamWiesel

Chewy's Enclosure
(Anybody know of an easy way to resize pictures PM me.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GoneTomorrow

*Terrestrial/Burrowing*

I really like using large two gallon glass fish bowls for my three tarantulas (all females: G.rosea, G.aureostriata, A.chalcodes):






G.aureostriata with some moss and bamboo shelter, vermiculite substrate:






A.chalcodes peeking:






My 5" G.rosea seemed a bit outgrown of her bowl, so I got a 10 gallon tank:






Tank detail, seems a bit long, but she seems fine with it:






Chelicerae and fangs close-up:






A.chalcodes 5":






G.aureostriata 3":






Decided to add a 75 watt night light:






A.chalcodes in lair:






G.rosea looking very purplish:






Likewise G.aureostriata:






And A.chalcodes:






L. parahybana spiderling, 1/4"






Parting shot:

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## BoBaZ

irminia :







albopilosum :





geniculata :





vagans :



chromatopelma :



lividum :


----------



## ReMoVeR

Nice , simple and seems confortable.

Hope it helps someone just like other pics in here did with me =)

peace out

/Tiago


----------



## Burtte

*Two new terras*

Finnished 2 more terrars yesterday. Here's some pic's of them.

Pterinochilus murinus "rcf" terra:











Grammostola aureostriata "Chaco golden knee" terra:


----------



## taliban27

Ceratogyrus darlingi:


Pterinochilus lugardi:


----------



## Buck

Avicularia Versicolor


----------



## Mad Drunx

Here is a pick off my phone.http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/maddrunx/?action=view&current=mycollection.jpg all in florida and im in ohio


----------



## codykrr

go to my pics to see the versi tank i built tell me what you think


----------



## P. Novak

taliban27 said:


> Ceratogyrus darlingi:
> 
> 
> Pterinochilus lugardi:


Amazing enclosures!!!!

Europeans always seem to have the better ones!  Show us more! Clever Idea with the C.darlingi enclosure: I love it!


----------



## Thompson08

My ornata's enclosure







and her hide..goes all the way down to the bottom


----------



## Sala507

So i bought myself a P.Regalis, was a pretty much spur of the moment thing. Brought it home, poor thing was in a small cricket box. So i had to give it something temperary to keep it happy and i came up with this. Its certainly not huge but i thought i'd share it with everyone here.

Its essentially two plastic tub boxes, holes around the sides and a 'tray' mechanism at the bottom weighted down with the substrate. On the top of the tray is a 'flip' style lid which has been kept secure with a small amount of tape on the side and an ellastic band. 







Tank i know isnt big enough for her, but like i say its a temperary fixment for a few days  
Mike


----------



## taliban27

Psalmopoeus cambridgei:



Androctonus australis:

Pandinus imperator:

Gekko gecko:

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens:

Brachypelma boehmei:


----------



## TalonAWD

Now those are nice!!! /\ /\ /\ /\


----------



## jellybean

*Daphnes house*

this is my garmmostola roseas tank

(fingers crossed that the pics actualy work because idont see any of them in the box whilst im typing this. lol)


----------



## jellybean

*Daphnes house*

my grammostola roseas tank


----------



## taliban27

Heteroscodra maculata

Poecilotheria ornata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gratian_666

awsome terrariums taliban27 :clap: 
what kind of bark did you use?


----------



## wonderfvl

*new obt enclosure (almost done)*

I just wanted to post my new obt enclosure minus the plant & adult female obt.  I'm waiting on my cuttings to root before introducing the obt.  It's my first attempt at a vivarium following robc's background tutorial.  Thanks robc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godzirra

oooooooo i totally love the end result! ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stuntpogoer

10 gal. with coconut substrate and a thing made out of foam for her to burrow in for a sub adult blondi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Singbluemymind

this is the best thread ever:clap:  i've gotton so many ideas from it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## asassin8

*theraphosa sp.*

here are some photos of my little goliath and its 2 1/2 gal. 

hope you enjoy


----------



## BoBaZ




----------



## taliban27

Acanthoscurria geniculata:


Stromatopelma calceatum:

Ceratogyrus marshalli:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robc

wonderfvl said:


> I just wanted to post my new obt enclosure minus the plant & adult female obt.  I'm waiting on my cuttings to root before introducing the obt.  It's my first attempt at a vivarium following robc's background tutorial.  Thanks robc!


Just saw this - sorry...I've never posted in here...can you believe I just found out about this? Doh!! Great looking set up - good job on the backdrop!!  Robc


----------



## glenoweth

Goliath said:


> Here is a 18X18X24" Exoterra tank that I just finished to house my newly acquires female Cyriopagopus sp. "blue".  She still has a molt or two until she is ready for this tank but it will give the tank time to grow in.  The pictures are before and after the plants were added.  Set up was the same as for my female Cyriopagopus schioedtei.
> Mike


This is one sweet set up! I would love to try and do this.  
Afew questions though.
1.) where do I but the silicon? and what brand?
2.) Is there silicon that is toxic for T's? i know you can only use Tank silicon when making a fish tank. Not sure if that aplies to T's tanks


----------



## PLUFKATA

*Brachypelma albopilosum*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DansDragons

here's my T closet..


----------



## GartenSpinnen

BoBaZ said:


>


Are those shrooms? LMAO


----------



## Projecht13

*P.Regalis Enclosure *

cant wait to get my female p.reg in here when it all dries up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dalitan

Selenobrachys Philippinus..


----------



## Mako16

C.cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djweed

My first P. rufilata juvenile male  , also my first tarantula  and he's enclosure.


----------



## IrishPolishman

Cool choice for a first T


----------



## melonysbaby

*my avic. versicolor enclosure*

this is my first attempt at housing a T. so i hope i did it right. i have been reading alot on them and on avics. i wanted my pretty baby to have a really nice home. more suitable to his natural enviroment. please be gentle. :Twink: and my first attempt at posting a pic. lol. oh and i am also posting a couple of pics of my pretty boy. avic versicolor.
















sorry these arent the best pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rd_07

dalitan said:


> Selenobrachys Philippinus..


bro i've been loking for this one in years
cool


----------



## rd_07

some of inverts


----------



## rd_07

vagans






rosea red


----------



## jharr

*A. Versicolor sling enclosure*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rejected1

^ jharr, very neat enclosure. I like it.


----------



## jharr

Thanks, you can see how it was constructed HERE.



rejected1 said:


> ^ jharr, very neat enclosure. I like it.


----------



## tikichick

Texas Tan setup...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rejected1

I have a question, did you guys buy your driftwood/bogwood/cork bark from shops or pick them up randomly from forests/beaches?


----------



## xki11x

My Enclosure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dalitan

My pokie setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dalitan

rd_07 said:


> bro i've been loking for this one in years
> cool


thank you sir....


----------



## TalonAWD

My 4th enclosure. P. regalis. Details on how I made it here
Heres the frontal view.







And a top view so the driftwood setup can be viewed as well as the plant setup.


----------



## Spyder 1.0

would be much better with real plants IMO

[ill post pictures of my setups to make this a legit post later tonight]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mingu

Enclosure of my theraphosa apophysis.


----------



## Spyder 1.0

view walking into my room





setup vies





poster/rasturbation. I found the picture of the P.Tigris somewhere on arachnoboards. NOT-MINE





top rack 1-Stromatopelma Calciatum, 3-Signapore blue and a dead mounted MM A.Seemani....molts, and a b.Giganticus pinned..





25 gallon Xensthis Intermedia tank (Male)





P.Ornata (Female) 10 gallon tank





preggo P.Irminia 10 gallon tank





P.Rufilata (female) 10 gallon tank





messy Avic avic tank





H. Maculata 2 inch female, MM P.Irminia  both in 2.5 gallons





setup view

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tikichick

rejected1 said:


> I have a question, did you guys buy your driftwood/bogwood/cork bark from shops or pick them up randomly from forests/beaches?


I get mine at petstores and reptile expos.


----------



## TalonAWD

My driftwood came from a moutain. Wash and bake is what I do.


----------



## Diggy415

well i made two cages for spidys growing up the first is for the Usumbra:
Before:






After:  there is a cave in the middle:






Red Knee Before:






After:


----------



## codykrr

here is how i keep my arboreal tarantulas. its either a 2.5 gallon or 5 gallon on end with a top cut in half and some turn knobs to hold them in place
View attachment 76774


----------



## codykrr

sorry here is nother shot.
View attachment 76775


----------



## TalonAWD

Diggy415 said:


> After:


Take a picture of the front of the enclosure. That shot (top view) really does not show any of the details.


----------



## Diggy415

heres the front view as per request with guest of honor.


----------



## Diggy415

here is my Tapinauchenius Gigas, i should of made it length ways, but will see how it goes, i know they need high humidity, i have bed a beast, vermiculite, soil.


----------



## varanidfan

*Some of my cages*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## codykrr

please tell me your going to put substrate in those! im sure you just havent finished them yet.....right? either way nice tanks. and also is that one with the sliding piece a breeder?


----------



## varanidfan

Yeah, that was before I added the substrate. Come on.


----------



## codykrr

haha...yeah i figured as much but had to ask anyway. you never know about some people on here . anyway beautiful tanks. and is that one a breeder?


----------



## Diggy415

here are what my scops, and other critters i found out in the desert are housed in. Yes that is a huge piece of obsidian i found in the right corner


----------



## Poxicator

Couple of recent enclosures
P. cambridgei - Trinidad Chevron. 30sq Exo






And 30 P. ornata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ

few things starting out


----------



## varanidfan

Yeah, the exo terra I split is a breeder for my pair of H.macs


----------



## varanidfan

Let me know what you think. I'm probably going to drop 4 or 6 slings in this tank and see what happens.

The tank is a 20gal tall. It has 3-6" of coco fiber substrate, stacked bark, hollow tubes, live plants, and deep carvings in the background wall. I also have grape vine fixed to the background for attachment points for tubes and webs. I think there is enough places to hide for these guys. Especiallay after the pothos takes off. I also have about 2 dozen isopods in there.
I built a hinged lid out of lexan, acrylic hinges and door handles. 

pics:






[/img]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## codykrr

dang. got a little fancy!...i love it..now all you should do is build me a few.


----------



## varanidfan

Forgot to mention that it will house a group of Holothele Incei


----------



## Tarantula_man94

those are some nice enclosures


----------



## tabor

Poxicator said:


> Couple of recent enclosures
> P. cambridgei - Trinidad Chevron. 30sq Exo


how do you get the wood so mossy?

also taliban27's cages remind me of Fallout 3 for some reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dalitan

my P. regalis enclosure..







tnx..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poxicator

Sorry for the late reply Tabor, I missed your reply.
I went out into a wooded area and collected it like that. I've had it in my garden for 9 months and gave it a good spraying to clean off any gunk, however I didnt try to remove every bit of moss, I certainly didn't microwave or cook it. Personally I think the sanitising of what goes in to our enclosures is often unnecessary.


----------



## Maikardaaion

Some _Heterometrus_ setups












































And _Liphistius malayanus_ terrariums:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scourge

Those are amazing Szymon! What kind of substrate due you use? I really like the dark earth in pic 2.


----------



## wild112guy

Ok, this is my first T i have, a B.Boehmei female (normally) and it also needed a enclosure offcourse , so here are some pics of it  
The cave u see on the right side of the pic is one that goes to the back of the terra, so i hope its enough room.
The lamp i have on it is for the temperature, with lamp its about 25°-27°, without lamp its around 20°, and the lamp is only on 8h/day













if u have advice or so, dont hustlle to tell me.

Greets, Dirk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rOOkiM

Nice enclosure but too high IMHO. B.boehmei is a terrestrial species. it can climb to the top, fall down and get hurt...


----------



## Maikardaaion

It is clay mixed with composted pine bark in different proportions.


----------



## varanidfan

*Slingabator*

I keep some of my T's in my basement which is usually pretty cool. The adults and subadults seem to fair ok, however I noticed my slings to be a bit sluggish at lower temps. I started putting them in my reptile egg incubator, but the dragons are starting to fill them up so I had to make a new incubator for the slings. 

About 2 weeks ago I found a wine refrigerator dumped behind one of my customers building. It was perfect, clear front door, heavily insulated cabinet and plenty of room.

I gutted all of the refrigeration coils/compressors/electronics to cut back on the units weight (from 42lbs down to 28lbs). Once it was gutted I fixed a strip of 3" heat tape from the bottom to the top vertically inside the cooler. I used a preexisting hole through the back to run the sensor and heat tape power wires. I cut some generic home depot shelving to size for the shelves inside. The shelving that was already in place was made to cradle wine bottles so it wont work to hold small containers evenly.

I wired everything into a Johnson controls A419 Stat which maintains 80f with a 1f differential. I also have a high limit wired in to cut off power at 90f in case of a t stat failure. I dont want to cook the little guys.

I also cut in 2, 2.5" vents on either side of the cabinet to allow ventilation and fresh air. I am probably going go back and add a small computer fan to circulate air and give the incubator a higher air exchange rate. My goal is for the air to change once per hour or every two hours.

Well, heres the pics.....
thermostat mounted on the back





Front, with door opened.















Door closed. (glass is tinted)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## taliban27

Heteroscodra maculata:





Trimeresurus stejnegeri:





Poecilotheria ornata:


----------



## SylverTear

*Here's some of my tanks.*

Hope you like 
Designed for H. Lividum (Cobalt Blue)






her hide (which is now COVERED in webbing)





you can kinda see her legs haha.






G. Rosea setup (Chilean Rose Hair)






P. Striata setup (Mysore Ornamental)






P. Miranda Setup (Bengal Spotted Ornamental)






P. Rufilata Setup (Red Slate Ornamental)






A. Avicularia Setup (Guyana Pink Toe)






A. Minatrix Setup (Red Stripe Pink Toe)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

It's pretty plain but here is the setup for my female ornata.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yareus

hi,
my Ceratophrys cranwelli's tank.
day:





and night:





Y

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blix

Yareus said:


> hi,
> my Ceratophrys cranwelli's tank.


Very impressive look. Any chance you could elaborate on the background, or maybe a closeup? What plantes do you got in there?


----------



## jesters22

i always find it amusing when ppl use dead leaves. or live plants. or un baked products.. the look great the minute u finish the enclosure. but wat do they look like 1 year from then.. 

wouldnt everything b either dead. decaying or moldy?


----------



## Loudog760

asassin8 said:


> here are some photos of my little goliath and its 2 1/2 gal.
> 
> hope you enjoy


Where do you buy cages like this?


----------



## codykrr

most pet shops carry the 2.5 gallon. like petsmart, pet co....and your local pet stores. there usually the same price as a 10 gallon though.


----------



## Loudog760

I never see them. I've seen 5 gallon for like 25 bucks with lid, now that's crazy. I want to buy quite a few for cheap.


----------



## Jiiero

Hello everybody!

I've looked at your terrariums and other enclosures and found them all awesome. x) Now to the point...

I'm planning to buy an Avicularia Avicularia that molted 3 or 4 times and I wonder for how much time a 30x30x30cm (or 11.8 inches) terrarium will be enough. Some of you keep them in relatively small spaces but I would rather have him/her in a bigger one. Could you give me some advices regarding this matter? 

Thanks in advance, 
Adam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Singbluemymind

Jiiero said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I've looked at your terrariums and other enclosures and found them all awesome. x) Now to the point...
> 
> I'm planning to buy an Avicularia Avicularia that molted 3 or 4 times and I wonder for how much time a 30x30x30cm (or 11.8 inches) terrarium will be enough. Some of you keep them in relatively small spaces but I would rather have him/her in a bigger one. Could you give me some advices regarding this matter?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Adam


the problem with giving a sling a bigger enclosure is finding it and it finding food


----------



## Jiiero

Yeah I know what you mean... However, I want to provide it the most proper environment possible. x)


----------



## redsaw

P. murinus enclosure. 2 1/2 gal tank. coco substrate. Custom "rock wall" background, fake plants, medicine cap water dish.





Started  with a small funnel web in a corner.





Went to work pretty fast


----------



## redsaw

P. scrofa enclosures. (small kritter keepers)They just moved in. Coco fiber substrate. Small bit of moss for looks. Homemade slate hides. 1st pic has some fake plants


----------



## redsaw

A. avic enclosure (not the best pics). ! gallon plastic container from wal-mart. coco fiber substrate, corkbark, moss, bottle cap water dish. 
I installed a 20 oz. bottle cap & neck on the enclosure for easy feeding.


----------



## SeanJo

I just rehoused my 7 heterothele villosella slings earlier today into this small aquarium.  the only thing missing is a plastic plant out of another tank that will add a whole lot of leafy coverage all across the back right side.  the ugly things with holes in them in the back are fish tank decorations that were on clearance at Petco and they looked perfect for these guys so i had to buy them.  in about a month a lot of the floor should be a mat of tunnels and web, and i will post an update picture 




close up of the pot in front right



shot of under the log, didnt turn out well but it has a lot of space there


----------



## Dillon

I rehoused my H. Lividum.  It went really well I'm proud of my girl.  She was very calm.

Its a 30 gallon tall still, with live plants now..I hope she likes it!!

Pretty much done..












Added more leaves.






The gal..






Rolly polys and millipede co habitation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## varanidfan

My Holothele incei tank is doing so well I decided to try another species of communal spider. This time I am using Heterothele villosella in a 5 gallon vertical tank. I cant believe how much stuff I crammed in this tank. 3 hollow logs, drilled with several holes, piled bark, silk and plastic plants etc etc. I also am putting isopods in this communal tank as I did with the H. incei tank. I actually dont know what's thriving more, the H. incei or the isopods, lol.

heres the new tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanJo

keep an eye on those isopods varanidfan, I threw about a dozen into my _H. villosella_ enclosure and the T's ate them all within a few days!  I'm going to try to put more in when the T's molt 1-2 more times, so hopefully the isopods can do their job then.  at this time though, isopods are more of a quick snack than a tank janitor


----------



## Autumnvicky

I completely redid my tarantula's tank to make it more natural. It's a far cry now from what it looked like before. Thank you Robc and Miz for the inspiration! 

*Before:*












*After:*


----------



## Chaika

These are my setups for my subadult Avicularia sp. avicularia and Psalmopoeus irminia slings:

Avic enclosure: This one is a self-build but I think next time I'll just buy an Exoterra (less effort involved, especially with the drilling ;P)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaika1/3638998576/in/set-72157619924791160

The hopefully happy occupant 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaika1/3638998616/in/set-72157619924791160

The two irminia slings are in tupperware containers. This is what I started out with:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaika1/3638998620/in/set-72157619924791160

And then I put in a better hide (a nice piece of cork bark which they made great use of!) and drilled extra ventilation holes.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaika1/3639027350/in/set-72157619924791160
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaika1/3639027374/in/set-72157619924791160

And here's one of the occupants out and about post-moult (very pretty!)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaika1/3639027380/in/set-72157619924791160

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## presurcukr

*T.blondi*

my new T.blondi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## buthidae

*Lasiodora parahybana*


----------



## presurcukr

*new T.blondi*

I like it how about you?


----------



## seboba17

New Poecilotheria regalis tank






The center piece of bamboo has a small water bowl in it made from a plastic cup.


----------



## Totty

My A. Geniculata Enclosure right after it was done







Her cave 3 days after she moved in


----------



## NPORFIRIO

*avicularia*



avicularia braunshauseni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## seboba17

How did you make that pool?


----------



## NPORFIRIO

from the already sorry my English, has a wall of glass substrate and enter the water in the glass stones cheat.


----------



## Jerm357

Heres my B. boehmei setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheNatural

*Bonsai Terrarium I*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vini Christ

a. seemanni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 556A2

G. rosea













Just a clear Sterlite lockable shoebox with plently of ventilation holes drilled in. The black part is where I cracked the plastic drilling, and melted the plastic to fuse it back together redneck-style.


----------



## cityzooguy

this is how I have one of my B. smithi's





and here is the other





this type of setup is pretty easy to do, just mix some eco earth, zoo med excavator, and large sand/small gravel, add some water and go to town! if I were to built a 55 like this I would invest in alot of styrofoam to build up the under the substrate, so you dont waste the other materials. the burrows can be created by burring someting that you can remove later, like a balloon filled with sand, or something, or you can just dig them yourself. also this is a good way to keep up humidity the burrows will have 20-30% more humidity than the rest of the tank!
here is my first one in a 5.5g tank
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hk3vwEhdzps&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_profilepage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hk3vwEhdzps&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_profilepage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

hope this helps.


----------



## Fender Bender

Man, that setup look great! You know, if it's ok with you, I might try something similar for my Ceratogyrus darlingi when it's bigger. This looks so much like those african savannahs!

Kudos man!


----------



## Yareus

my C. cranwelli tank:





Y


----------



## Ske

Tarantula-biker in Bike Pro Store


----------



## Chaika

Ske said:


> Tarantula-biker in Bike Pro Store


I love the 'Don't knock on the glass! He won't open the door!' sign on top!!  :clap:


----------



## Skullptor

I just read the no comments rule...


----------



## Ske

spider don't look unhappy, he walkin' on yellow  rocks, hunts for a mouse, do not climbin on wall etc.
however she have a cave for hiding from all that madness)))

sorry for bad englischgf.......


----------



## Skullptor

Here it is sitting by the water... as usual. 







One last shot of her.


----------



## Goomba

Chaika said:


> I love the 'Don't knock on the glass! He won't open the door!' sign on top!!  :clap:


I just think it's one of the lamest tarantula cage setups on the face of the planet. Seriously.


----------



## Ske

why?

couse of bright light and public?


----------



## Poxicator

cityzooguy, thats very inspirational - I love it.
ske, You certainly have a novetly look to your enclosure and there's definitely room for improvement. A thin layer of yellow stones isn't a good substrate for a burrowing species, replace with coir and it will look more natural. I'd remove the bike and the bike chain and all the metal, not good for Ts unless you're willing to risk injury and I'd also remove the bug gell.
Take a look at some of the great enclosures on here for some good natural inspiration, its worth the effort.


----------



## Ske

Poxicator said:


> Take a look at some of the great enclosures on here for some good natural inspiration, its worth the effort.


ok. thnx


----------



## seanbond

skye
you need to rehouse that t in something more NATURAL.
at least get those pebbles out ASAP!!


----------



## craftz



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TiberiuSahly

Some of my enclosures. For now I use Exo-terra faunariums as I have to wait till someone can make me some glass terrariums.
Anyway here they are:
Heteroscodra maculata enclosure:





And the resident:



P. regalis enclosure:





P. irminia enclosure:





And its hideout  



T. gigas enclosure:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thumpersalley

*Angled scorp tank & T enclosures*

In the angled terrarium in a desert hairy, the 10 gallon below has some mordax, the 2 small ones below has 1 unknown sling & a northern scorp & the ones on the bottom are a mexican redknee & a n. chromatus.  I have desert loam in the scorp tanks & peat moss in the T tanks.  No live plants yet. Trying to figure out what ones will be best & easiest. Kim


----------



## seanbond

well done craftz!!!


----------



## revoltkid

thumpersalley said:


> In the angled terrarium in a desert hairy, the 10 gallon below has some mordax, the 2 small ones below has 1 unknown sling & a northern scorp & the ones on the bottom are a mexican redknee & a n. chromatus.  I have desert loam in the scorp tanks & peat moss in the T tanks.  No live plants yet. Trying to figure out what ones will be best & easiest. Kim


i suggest ditching the lamps


----------



## campj

G. Rosea

Sorry for the poor picture quality.


----------



## Radamanthys

Ske said:


> Tarantula-biker in Bike Pro Store


worst T setup ever!!!


----------



## badboi

Radamanthys said:


> worst T setup ever!!!


agree!!!!!


----------



## pearson340

*my setups*

here is megans tank










here is sylvias tank:


----------



## TalonAWD

/\ /\ /\ Get that cotton out of the water from Megans and Sylvias tank. Tarantulas will not drown and cotton forms a breeding ground for bacterial. You trying to save the T from drowning will only kill it by introducing harmful bacteria.


----------



## pearson340

ok thanks ive seen a few perople say not to and to do it so ill take em out thanks for the tips really glad u said now


----------



## Stopdroproll

I would say more substrate. Potentially huge drop should the T climb and fall. Looks good other than that, except for the cotton which you've taken care of. I don't think you need all the temperature gauges and stuff, but I don't know the temperatures and how they fluctuate up there.:?


----------



## pearson340

i got a new stand for them today so they look better and the heat is always high because of the lamp and they have never climbed so the stubstrate is fine they like is as u can see fom my pic.xx


----------



## sharpfang

*your enclosures are as cute as you...well organized ... clean. creative,Awesome!*

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 





becca81 said:


> Small display "cubes" - purchased at an arts and crafts store such as Michael's.
> 
> Some have 100% peat moss substrate, some have 60/40 peat moss / vermaculite substrate (recommended), small piece of cork bark, and/or small flowerpot hide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nikinizor

*burrowing*

entire setup and a few close ups.....


----------



## hypnolobster

OBT


I need to take better pictures of my other enclosures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ¥AMEON

*First Terrarium*

Greeting's All:  

Im soon to be a Tarantula owner *Just finished the Terrarium
Today and will be Picking up the Tarantula Tomorrow* ... 
The future owner of this Terrarium is an [Avicularia Avicularia]

Im sure there will be a lot of tinkering with the Finer Detail's 
still .. Plant's need to grow in a bit too.. but that they will do 
over time i recon .. then it will look better.
Bit worryed however at the keeping's of the Humidity  and 
Heat Level's .. my Apartment goes a bit cold at winter .. 
bought some Gadget's that i hope will Balance this however: 

[1]: FogMachine (Exo Terra Fogger) ultra Sonic Fog Generator

[2]: HydroMeter

[3]: Thermometer

[4]: Spaceheater with included Thermostat

Fogmachine is yet to be installed however, and im
not sure how all the Gadget's are supposed to be
installed for maximum Efficiency.

If anyone can think of something that i missed/
need to know,
Feel free to let me know .. Thanks in Advance ^^











[PS]:
Hope i didnt write too much l.o.l


----------



## osmbr

JungleGuts said:


> updated pic
> cocofiber, leaf for hide, started a small burrow on thr side


nice rhyme


----------



## Dillon

Removed and added a couple things in my main show tank - H. Lividum. 

I think the isopods and millipedes destroyed the irish moss I had..It started to spread at first, but the isopods were always seen there, so Im assuming theyre responsible.

I like it, so figured I'd share the update.  Its been about two weeks and the new plants are settled.  I watered and snaped some pics today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pouchedrat

finished two "permanent" enclosures, spiders not moved in yet. 

2 1/2 gallon tank with plexiglass top I made in place of it's glass one






10 gallon with plexiglass top in the works (blech, drilling still)

front view






side view (it'll be displayed this way, as it fits in my bookcase better)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warren Bautista

3 way split cage for P. striata







Top view

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## seanbond

split cages+3spiders=1 fat spider


----------



## hellraizor

seanbond said:


> split cages+3spiders=1 fat spider


check out the labels.. they are all P.striata. Shouldn't be a too bad keeping a communal sp. like that.


----------



## Dppires

Here we go guys:

1 - Avicularia juruensis
2 - Avicularia braunshauseni
3 - Avicularia avicularia
4 - Avicularia metallica
5 - Chromatopelma cyaneopubensces

Hope you like it.

Cheers


----------



## VESPidA

wow, these are all awesome:worship:


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe*

Chromatopelma's enclosure is sick ! Awesome work dude !


----------



## Dppires

Thanks guys! Here are some updated ones:

1- C. cyaneopubescens (webed up)
2 - B. smithi
3 - Acanthoscurria sp.

Cheers!


----------



## squamata99

Enclosure art  :drool:


----------



## TalonAWD

Link to my other ones. 
I never posted this one here....
Addition to my custom enclosures. Currently housing an A.geniculata.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anthony Straus

Dppires said:


> Thanks guys! Here are some updated ones:
> 
> 1- C. cyaneopubescens (webed up)
> 2 - B. smithi
> 3 - Acanthoscurria sp.
> 
> Cheers!


Beautiful!


----------



## CodeWilster

For those who have not seen it, this is my T. blondi enclosure.

It's a 54 gallon bow-front aquarium, filled about 1/2 way with peat and planted with ferns. These are older pictures, I am sort of re-landscaping it at the moment:





































And several weeks later with new lighting and without any grooming...





































The spider that lives there (haven't seen her in a while)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=10041

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyder 1.0

I challenge you all to make a more elaborate haplo cage;P 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iwh4bbKGRcA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iwh4bbKGRcA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ophiophagus

Here's a couple of awful pictures of a couple 2.5 gallon simple setups. I really need to figure out a better method of taking photos through glass. Since these house T's for 6 months or so until they out grow them. I keep these simple with fake plants. These are housing B.albiceps and N.chromatus at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dppires

Beatiful enclousure CodeWilster! Do you have any access to her hide other then the front open?


----------



## CodeWilster

Dppires said:


> Beatiful enclousure CodeWilster! Do you have any access to her hide other then the front open?


Thank you!

Unfortunately no, there is only one way in and out and that is through the entrance you can see in the pics.


----------



## seanbond

CodeWilster said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Unfortunately no, there is only one way in and out and that is through the entrance you can see in the pics.


dude your setups are off the chain!


----------



## zonbonzovi

Hey CodeWhilster- what kind of ferns/groundcover? do you have planted in your T. blondi tank?


----------



## CodeWilster

Thanks guys! The ferns, both the groundcover and the two on the sides, are "Korean Rock Fern" _Polystichum tsu-simense_. They do very well under terrarium conditions as long as you have good lighting, and they also stay pretty small.


----------



## ZergFront

I am in awe of many of these enclosures. I got to train myself to be able to do such crafts.


----------



## squamata99

Thanks for sharing the pics and info Codey!  Nice work.


----------



## Scorpendra

this is my _T. blondi_ enclosure






this used to house my _S. subspinipes_






this is the same tank, but retooled for a future resident. i am drying the substrate ATM.






my _P. cancerides_' tank:






thanks,
Rob K


----------



## hypnolobster




----------



## hellraizor

Love that blondi setup! The ferns are sweet.


----------



## shakw0n

My Av. versicolor enclosure.
Hope u like it.


----------



## rvtjonny

:clap:  love that set-up shakw0n, what kind of materials did you use for the background?


----------



## Motorkar

My new enclosure whitch will give home to A. versicolor:


----------



## Kamikaze

In Manila, I keep my T's outside the house.
Most of the time, the weather there is a constant 85-90F with a humidity of 80% .


----------



## Spyder 1.0

kamikaze, Is there a lot of crime in your area?

Seems like your place is fort knox.


----------



## Kamikaze

Spyder 1.0 said:


> kamikaze, Is there a lot of crime in your area?
> 
> Seems like your place is fort knox.


Hahahahahaha... Not really, except for one crime last 1991... We live near the infamous Visconde home where the whole family was brutally murdered. Their house was a block away from us.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vizconde_massacre


----------



## Royal_T's

*An arboreal enclosure I put together.*

It still needs vents and a lock but it's almost done, and I have materials for 7 more.  I'll post pics of the end result soon.


----------



## Stalker

A new cage I've build for my arboreal tarantula. There is an extra lid with vents to fit in at the top if you require more humidity. There is a hatch for cleaning the cage.


----------



## Mvskokee

That cage is pretty awesome


----------



## TalonAWD

Stalker said:


> A new cage I've build for my arboreal tarantula. There is an extra lid with vents to fit in at the top if you require more humidity. There is a hatch for cleaning the cage.


Did you glue those hinges on the glass?


----------



## Stalker

I used silicon for the hinges.


----------



## shakw0n

I made this acrylic enclosure a few days ago.
I wanted to make a backdrop but the customer wanted just the enclosure.
I hope u like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sammie

Some of my enclosures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe*

Wow Sammie your enclosures are great, please post some more, it great inspiration for me.
Julien


----------



## experimenter

*Avicularia geroldi

*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zensaburo

my geniculata's enclosure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Spider Faery

Nice enclosures TalonAWD and shakw0n.  

I wish I knew someone who made custom enclosures for when my T's get bigger.  Seems a lot of people make them, but I don't know of any around where I live in Canada.


----------



## Endagr8

Robc-esque Fossorial enclosures for two mature female H. gigas:





Quarter in lower left for scale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## worldsparadox

i did this with an old cookie jar for my A. Metallica










and this for my wifes A. Avic. with a plastic fish bowl, a little plastic storage box and a plate for a base

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eclesia

Poeciloteria Pederesni


----------



## shakw0n

Some backdrops i`ve made last week. They look much better with some plants and some wood in the enclosure.
Hope u like them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anthony Straus

shakw0n said:


> Some backdrops i`ve made last week. They look much better with some plants and some wood in the enclosure.
> Hope u like them.


Amazing backdrops!

Tutorial/walk through PLS!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shakw0n

I dont have a tutorial for those backdrops, but u can check RobC`s youtube channel. 
You can find there a tutorial for this kind of backdrop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## isaac_flames

jbrd said:


> 4X4X5 Plastic enclosure for a C.cyaneopubescens from Michaels. Many holes drilled for ventilation. One cup of 60/30 bed-a-beast and vermiculite small water dish and a dragon for exercise.
> Has since webbed up the enclosure and favorite perch is between the wings behind the neck.


wht kind of tarantula is that?


----------



## Endagr8

isaac_flames said:


> wht kind of tarantula is that?


A GBB, or _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_.


----------



## isaac_flames

*tarantula*

c. cyaneopubescens the greenbottle blue tarantula


----------



## dalitan

my humble setup..hehehe

Singapore blue







hmac






skeleton T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## varanidfan

*H. incei communal revision*

My 1st communal is now a success, so I want to make it bigger and better now so it can go on for years and years to come. I am upgrading from a 20gal tall to a 40gal reptile tank with sliding screen lid. heres the progress so far and I will update as I make more changes and adjustments.






























[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GRkzzu2zDAI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GRkzzu2zDAI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shakw0n

Thanks for sharing this one.
Great work :clap:


----------



## shakw0n

I`ve made a backdrop yesterday, hope u like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## varanidfan

Snowed in still so I made some more progress on the H. incei communal tank. Heres what I got done today.


----------



## Fily

Nice terrarium varanidfan  Keep post pics


----------



## Sundan

Cool, im planing to start a H.Incei communal too this spring/summer,how will you start yours ?

With a bunch of slings or with a mated female ?


----------



## varanidfan

I started a 20 gal tall communal with 12 slings 11 months ago. They are already breeding and I have a bunch of 2nd and 3rd instars running around. I am moving my established communal over to the new enclosure so it can support a larger number of adults. The tank they are in now basically will overcrowd too fast. 
I would of finished but ran out of vermiculite and substrate. Damn blizzard!
the completed lid w/ 3" vents










Start of cage decoration

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chaika

varanidfan said:


> I started a 20 gal tall communal with 12 slings 11 months ago. They are already breeding and I have a bunch of 2nd and 3rd instars running around. I am moving my established communal over to the new enclosure so it can support a larger number of adults. The tank they are in now basically will overcrowd too fast.
> I would of finished but ran out of vermiculite and substrate. Damn blizzard!
> the completed lid w/ 3" vents


That is a really ace-looking enclosure!! Can't wait to see it all webbed up


----------



## Draiman

A work in progress:







The inhabitant:


----------



## Sundan

Some of my T:s picks up the molt and carry it out from their hide, how does the H.Incei do ?


----------



## Fily

varanidfan said:


> I started a 20 gal tall communal with 12 slings 11 months ago. They are already breeding and I have a bunch of 2nd and 3rd instars running around. I am moving my established communal over to the new enclosure so it can support a larger number of adults. The tank they are in now basically will overcrowd too fast.
> I would of finished but ran out of vermiculite and substrate. Damn blizzard!
> the completed lid w/ 3" vents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start of cage decoration


Wow,its beautiful! I love it! Stunning... :drool::clap::worship:


----------



## varanidfan

I find molts laying around from time to time. Not many though. Probably about 4 over the last year and only the bigger ones. 

thanks for the compliments. I appreciate it!


----------



## Sundan

Im so communal horny so i forgot to say GJ !  


(And dont forget to post the rest of the series ,and i would also very much like to see the old one )


----------



## Draiman

_Poecilotheria formosa_ enclosure:


----------



## varanidfan

Good job Gavin! Love the moss and fern. 

Here's the old communal that I am transferring the H. incei from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Draiman

Thanks Scott, I love your setups!  I wish I had the space in my apartment for so many display tanks.


----------



## varanidfan

There's always room for displays! I am the same way. I prefer the displays so I keep less overall but all my T's have really elaborate set ups.

heres the rest of the communal swap:

Ok, heres the last part aside from future updates as the colony takes hold and begins producing again.

The tank is finished and I moved the adults and about 60 or so slings to the new communal. Only 6 adults were alive out of the 12 original animals I put in. 3 MM's and 3 MF's. All 3 females had produced offspring, the first 2 had 2nd and 3rd instar slings and the 3rd female had a sac, which I pulled to incubate artificially. The biggest female also appears to be gravid again (double clutch?) I left out 30 or so slings to raise seperate so I can start a breeding group not in the communal so I dont have to disturb it ever again. 

Here are a few pics:
New communal now complete















Old communal after transfer (and ready for new home!)






Mature females:















Slings:











[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YKSkjc3JuXA&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YKSkjc3JuXA&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jbm150

Incredible man, well done :clap:

A H. incei communal is something to dream about for the future when I have more room


----------



## Poxicator

Amazing set-up and wonderful looking display tank.
I'm currently looking at H. vilosella as a community and will hopefully get slings from 2 different bloodlines.

Could you give us an idea of the conditions (temps, humidity, feeding) you are keeping these in please.


----------



## Sundan

Great job,looks really nice 

I am also interested in some details, as in feeding,cleaning and so on.

:worship:


----------



## LovePets

The most awesome tarantule tank I have ever seen.I love h incei,I heva only one but she(I hope is a she)is awesome,one of the best looking T.


----------



## crawltech

Heres a budget set up for those"gunna grow out of it soon"stage T`s

 rehoused one of my P. irminias.....wipped up this enclosure for her...













old,beside the new....a nice upgrade me thinks....


----------



## varanidfan

Thanks!

I feed weekly and usually put in 2x food per predator, i.e. if I have 40 T's I'll toss in 80-100 mixed sized roaches and or crickets. I offer dubias, latteralis, and crickets. As far as temps go, it's all room temps which is in the low 70's in the winter and up to the 80's in the summer and spring. On the coldest of nights I'll turn on a heat lamp, or in the case of the new enclosure I have a piece of heat tape under the tank on a T-stat. I've never paid attention to the humidity to be honest, after a year, the bottom layer in the old tank was still moist. I saturated the top layers of the substrate every other week and will continue doing the same with the new cage.

Cleaning is simple, I let the isopods do it, once a year I'll toss in some Hypo aspis miles predatory mites as preventitive for fruit flies, spring tails usually end up in there sometimes too as well as common house spiders.


----------



## Sundan

Interesting, i actually have a problem with "fruit flies" lookalikes,does the isopods eat the eggs or what ? If so i have to try get some pods and it might solve my problem


----------



## melonysbaby

well i just finished another vivarium this one is a 29 gallon. for a friend. she is going to put poison dart frogs in it. the is my second attempt at making a waterfall and back ground. i think it went pretty well. its not up and running yet. this is just a pic of it right after i finished it. it still needs to be cleaned. 













these pics are of a T enclosure i just finished today also. i am making this for my new T that i just ordered. my new baby is  Phormictopus cancerides 5". i am so excited about getting her home. (i dont really no if it is a male or female really) and she will be going in here once she is home. oh and i also got a Cyclosternum fasciatum 1-2". i cant wait i am so excited i feel like it is christmas morning. lol. anyways here are the pics of the new enclosure i just finished. i will be adding more subsrtate to it too. oh and it needs to be cleaned too. lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drizdd

varanidfan said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GRkzzu2zDAI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GRkzzu2zDAI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


nice :clap:
May I ask you, what are you used to give such a nice colors, is it safe for spiders. And does H. incei make damage for the setup? 

wonderful :worship:


----------



## varanidfan

No problem. I use non toxic acrylic hobby paints. You can find them at most hobby stores and Walmart carries them as well. They are all natural, permanent and have not caused any problems for any of my T's. I use these backgrounds in most of my enclosures.

I mix the paints to achieve the color I desire. The cement that I use I also mix paint in with it to get a base color then add detail after it dries.

The incei have not caused damage yet. I dont think the small T's can get through the cement layer.


----------



## iceman1311

my room!


----------



## <3exoticpets

http://www.flickr.com/photos/47331075@N07/4374497040/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/47331075@N07/4373742049/
This is an enclosure I put together for my B. smithi.  I posted a thread with a slide show of each stage:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=174285&highlight=smithi
Also I would like to thank all the people who post here for the ideas and helpful info!


----------



## ¥AMEON

*[¥] Enclosure update [¥]*






Eclosure overview with Closed Door's on the left Picture.
Open RightSide door on the Right picture. 






TopDown Shot of the HighTech lair.






CloseUpShot in to the Lair.






The owner of the Enclosure in her favourite huntingSpot.

*Elclosure Inhabitant Scpecies:*
Avicularia Avicularia

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## shakw0n

I finished those 2 mini-enclosures a few days ago.
Sizes 3.9" x 3.9" x 5.9" 
I made them for 2 scorpions


----------



## Chaika

*Some new enclosures and shuffling about*

Since I will hopefully be receiving two new spiders at the end of the week I've had to rearrange some of my existing occupants and create some new enclosure habitats.

First I moved my scorpion, Sebastian (Heterometrus petersii), to a slightly smaller tank that I already had. He still has his deep pre-built burrow, which he adopted almost immediately and a moist jungle setup. 






Sebastian's original tank was stripped, cleaned and set up for my new arrival, a subadult female Euathlus sp. blue. I had a look at some habitat pictures and read that this species lives on the beach, in between sand dunes in burrows under rocks. So I did my best to recreate a bit of beach with a rocky semi-buried hide (hope she likes it!)















The substrate is a 50/50 mix of coir and vermiculite as a base layer, with about 25/25/50 of vermiculite,coir, and calci-sand on top. The plants are some plastic decorative 'grass' from a garden centre. I will also add a rocky waterbowl when I've found a suitable piece of stone!

I'm particularly proud of my lid, which I made myself with bits and bobs from the local DIY store 






The next enclosure is a for my Acanthogonatus sp. green female that should also be arriving by the end of this week. I've given her a piece of leaning corkbark for a hide and lots of web anchor points on the plants as I heard that this species webs a lot. 











Can't wait to get both of these beauties!!


----------



## TheTarantulaGuy

shakw0n nice A. versicolor terrarium. Love the backdrop. How did you make it?


----------



## shakw0n

TheTarantulaGuy said:


> shakw0n nice A. versicolor terrarium. Love the backdrop. How did you make it?


Thanks
I carved one piece of styrofoam with a small cutter then I applied some silicone over the styrofoam and put coco humus over the silicone and let if dry for 2 days. I used nontoxic silicone
You can search on youtube for some tutorials, i`m sure u`ll find one


----------



## varanidfan

I recently bought a pair of Avicularia sp. perus so I had to whip up a new cage for the female. the male is smaller and will be going into something more simple. I found this cage at my friends local pet shop. The company is called Reptology and the cage is 12 x 12 x 18. It's larger than a 5 gal and just a tad smaller than the 10 gal. I didnt have time or the materials to whip up my normal arboreal cage with plexi front so I went the easy way. I just made a background, cut a piece of plexi to block off some of the ventilation on the top. I also made the wooden center piece. 

pics:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## richard_77




----------



## Royal_T's

*Kudos*



richard_77 said:


>


Very nice enclosures!  :clap:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tegenaria

Pip the sub adult Chile rose in his new home


----------



## Tegenaria

and from above:


----------



## AbraCadaver

Well, this is my arboreals cupboard. It's built especially to hold tall, narrow enclosures - built it myself. These pics where taken when I first built it, so no babie sin it at the time, but I am in the process of upgrading it a bit, so I will post update pics when it's done. Anyways, enough babbling, here's the cupboard:


----------



## thumpersalley

*Kims enclosures*

Heres some pics of our setups & shelves. Since we allow tours in our home & we also do presentations at schools, our enclosures are setup that way at all times during the day. Kim


----------



## Skullptor




----------



## ¥AMEON

*[¥] Terrarium Evolution [¥]*






This is how it look's nowerday's after numerous 
modification's by me and  the Terrarium's owner, 
who is a Lady of Species: *Avicularia Avicularia*


----------



## shakw0n

B. smithi enclosure


----------



## epiphone

Some random exampels of how things could look at my house,

Poecilotheria miranda






Poecilotheria regalis











Poecilotheria pederseni











Pterinochilus chordatus











Ceratogyrus darlingi


----------



## REAPER591

My newly set up 18x18 exo terra.

Currently houses a male and a female  avic. avic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mothore

B smithi enclosure



P fasciata enclosure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thedude

G. pulchripes






P. regalis






H. maculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tegenaria

New tank for Curly the B.albopilosum.I want to get some fake leaves and stuff for the 'forest floor'


----------



## Scoolman

Tegenaria said:


> New tank for Curly the B.albopilosum.I want to get some fake leaves and stuff for the 'forest floor'


Nice set up. You might want to add more substrate to prevent a lethal fall should s/he climb.


----------



## Tegenaria

updated pics
Curly's tank,slightly re done (waiting to get more subby)
(the blur is the tank's dodgy plastic in this tank, not the camera)












Pip the Chile rose's new tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fangsalot

*hooked up my GF's avic enclosure*

she likes it


----------



## ZergFront

I think the avic is going to out last that orchid.


----------



## fangsalot

it does look like a real orchid doesnt it?? its not lol


----------



## alexf

*A. Geniculata tank*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scoolman

*Set-ups for G pulchra*

I finished the set-ups for my three G pulchra due to arrive this week.
All three were set up in similar fashion. 
Please forgive the large images, I am not at my personal computer where I can edit.
Each enclosure is a 10 gallon aquarium, with 17cm of substrate(ecoearth), some synthetic plants, resin cast water dish(177mL), and a synthetic hide.

This is the set-up for the male from James close up view.
View attachment 84428


View of above enclosure from a distance




This is the enclosure for the female from  CAK
View attachment 84429


Thie is the enclosure for the female form Speedreader
View attachment 84430


----------



## gkhn

*Theraphosa blondi tank..*

handmade by me. 80x35x35

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TalonAWD

/\/\/\ Really well thought out enclosure! Excellent work!!!


----------



## shakw0n

Now this is one beautiful enclosure, i bet that blondi is a happy blondi now!
Great work! :clap:


----------



## alexf

*Display enclosure*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toeboe

GKHN, thats a great tank build, is it glass or acryllic. I have built lots of glass enclosures and I'm liking what you have done there.
 I'm interested to know how you made the holes for the vents. I have tried with limited success to drill small holes, but those vent holes in yours look good.


----------



## Ninth

gkhn said:


> handmade by me. 80x35x35


Great...
Eline sağlık Gökhan çok iyi olmuş...



Toeboe said:


> GKHN, thats a great tank build, is it glass or acryllic.


is it glass "Toeboe"


----------



## kingrattus

Lilly my 4yr old Rose Hair in her new tank. She wasn't eating much so I was advised to downgrade her tank to something about this size to get her to eat more often. 

So here is her lovely setup with a theme of death, she always has this theme. 







The large skull & other random bones are from a Porcupic I collected almost 20yrs ago. The 2nd largest skull is a female Grey Squirrel, & the smallest one is a Crackle (sp? black bird with shiny heads). 

The substrate is an all natural, no chemical, soil/peat moss mix, with some soft bark like shavings/dirt like stuff on the very top. I lost the bag years ago so I can't remember what it is. it was recommended to me by Tarantula Experts I asked for help back then.


----------



## Helio

wouldn't the bones rot as time goes by?


----------



## kingrattus

Helio said:


> wouldn't the bones rot as time goes by?


They are over 20yrs old & have been in her tank for 4yrs. They are in the same condition as they were in 20yrs go. If they were in water then yes they would rot much faster.. but sitting on the bark stuff they don't get that wet.


----------



## Wicket

Hello

Rack with G. iheringi







many greetings,
Ralf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

*KK mod tutorial*

Heres a little KK modification tutorial, as requested by a couple board members....enjoy!

my glue gun, and cordless drill...makin this project easy as pie







Heres the candidate up for modification, a small size KK for one of my H incei

Already have the pieces cut, and screen glue'd in, for the lid...







a quick mock to make sure the lid fits nicely...







size comparison...













Mark and drill the holes to mount the hinge....then start the screws...







repeat wit the bottom piece...







...tighten screws....







now the door/lid will pivot on the hinge, allowing you to open wit ease...

Now lay a beed of hot glue on the lower portion of the KK, to mount the door/lid assembly







make sure you leave the rim of the KK exposed at the to of the lid area...this is to mount thelatch system...

drill 2 holes on either end of the top rim portion..







I cut up an old tupperware container for the latches...usually use the rim area of the tupperware.

the mount into previously drilled holes...







Repeat on the other side, and bang!...you good to go!







for this one, i cut a bottle cap in half,a nd glue'd it on the lid to used as door handle













If you wanna run it arboreal style, jus stand er' up...







Finished product...







toss in some coco, moss, and other various pieces...plus a H. incei, and you got yourself set up!

























Hope this helps everyone out!

thanx for lookin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150

crawltech said:


> Heres a little KK modification tutorial, as requested by a couple board members....enjoy!


Thats really great man, thanks for posting.  

A coupla points: instead of using screws, use small bolts and nuts.  Also, have the heads inside of the tank (that way the points of the screws/bolts aren't facing in where a spider might hurt themselves on them, especially in an arboreal setup.

Good stuff though!


----------



## crawltech

jbm150 said:


> Thats really great man, thanks for posting.
> 
> A coupla points: instead of using screws, use small bolts and nuts.  Also, have the heads inside of the tank (that way the points of the screws/bolts aren't facing in where a spider might hurt themselves on them, especially in an arboreal setup.
> 
> Good stuff though!


Dude!...forgot to mention that i snip the threaded portion of the screws off wit side cutters...then a little blob of hot glue to dull the situation....thanx for the reminder, almost, well actually forgot to post that..


----------



## jbm150

crawltech said:


> Dude!...forgot to mention that i snip the threaded portion of the screws off wit side cutters...then a little blob of hot glue to dull the situation....thanx for the reminder, almost, well actually forgot to post that..


That works too


----------



## crawltech

The hinges i buy come wit screws, i should look for hinges wit the nut/bolt style fasteners.....


----------



## jbm150

Or just buy 'em separately.   They're fairly inexpensive and you can get exactly the size you need.  I buy the hinges, put the screws aside for other things, and find bolts just long enough to go through the materials and nut.  And just in case, I always have the bolt heads facing into the tank.  Though a dab of silicone would probably be even better.


----------



## crawltech

You`d think wit me working at autoparts store, i would have lots of nuts and bolts layin around......lol


----------



## briarpatch10

*New setup for my new girl*

Nhandu coloratovillosus comming this week cant wait . Here is a terrestrial setup for her.


----------



## Freequed

For Brachypelma auratum female.  IN POLAND \m/


----------



## Freequed

In America you have a lot of these grasses.. maybe other because it is the Polish.

Everything is natural in the terrarium.

I will give you the link with tutorial this terrarium on polish forum. First photo, where grass. and sand also.

http://www.forum.bestiae.pl/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=1895


--

This is my first natural terrarium and not the last  problem with tropical 5 terr... in Poland there is no rain forest and there are no deserts... ;(

but now the holidays and free


----------



## Marko

New B. boehmei tank...


----------



## reptilenajee

my rose hair set up\


----------



## LovePets

My holothele incei tank(now I added some moss and she webbed a lot more)


----------



## Marko

I got this Nhandu chromatus for my bday


----------



## Motorkar

Here are my terarriums. Both are same design, just difrent layouts(one terrestrial and one arboreal.

B. smithi terarrium:



















A. versicolor terarrium:


----------



## xgrafcorex

The vials are in there because that's how I put the spiders in there.  Once they left the vials, I removed them.


----------



## Motorkar

This is step by step how I made my A. versicolor one and soon another one for another arboreal spicies. All units are in millimeters. The glass is 6mm thick but you can have thinner glass, I just want to be sure it doesen't break so easy. The drawback is that enclosure is a bit heavy becouse of this.

A- ground 300x230 
B-left side 300x390 
C-right side 300x390 
D-front side 218x80 
E-back 218x390 
F-top 230x172 
G-door 319x212 
H-net 225x115 
J-L profile 10x13 
K-U profile 8x8 






When we clean the glass we first use ground(A) and on to it we glue the sides B;C;D and E:












After one day, I cut the remaining silicone with a knife:






I measure from the top of left side(B) to the top of front side(D):






I take U profile(K) and I measure it 1mm more, than I brush it to get the right mesurement:


















I glue the both cut U profiles(K) with silicone to the sides and press:






When the both profiles(K) are glued, I insert the door(G) to see if they fit:






I set the top and net and I measure the L profile(J) again 1mm more and then brush it to mthe right measurement:






I glue the top and remaining glass where the net comes:






Then I press the net(H). Around is the safety from the band saw:






I put some more silicone so that I can glue on the L profiles(J):












I wait one more day that silicone hardens, I cut the remaining silicone off and then I clean very well whole enclosure with hot water:






And thats it! The design can be changed ofcourse for custom mesurements and I make very similar for terrestrial species.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## richard_77

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bcWPHnxjRk


----------



## Darek304

Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0

Hi, fairly new to the forums and to t's as well. Just wanted to post some pics of my enclosures to see what you all think of em. I find these OXO suction seal containers to work PERFECTLY

























It's just great how simple they are to make into an enclosure. 

Step 1: Add holes
Step 2: Insert T inside
Step 3: Buy more T's and continue process :}


----------



## aros

H. maculata enclosure- multi burrows.

Top view






Anterior view

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## angrychair

my first go around, maybe too much in there but the cage was already set up prior to me getting a T


----------



## Motorkar

Thats really huge! Good thing that there is lots of decoration!

This is where I will rehouse my A. geniculata when she/he grows once or twice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Motorkar

This is where I will rehouse my 7 cm(3 inch) LS P. cambridgei, finished it today:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## icsparks

*Large arboreal 10 gal glass tank*

Backdrop and hide made out foam board carved out in a  skull theme. The T's hide area drops down the top of the skull head and is about 3" round inside. I used a concrete floor patch mixture and acrylic craft paint to add texture and color. Plastic plants were used for added decor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## icsparks

*2.5 gal glass O.B.T home*

Picture #1
This is a 2.5 gal glass tank for my P.murinus.
The backdrop and hide are all one unit carved out of foam and glued to the back of the tank. The hide drops down from the rock looking base.
Picture #2
View looking down. You can see the entrance hole to the hide area.
Picture #3 
I left the back side of the tank hide open so I can look in on the T through the glass on the back side of the tank. This will be covered over so the hide is dark and T feels secure.
Picture #4
This is a side view to show the depth of the hide.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exos

This is one of my _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ enclosure:


----------



## Stewjoe

*My enclosures*

A. avicularia






C. cyaneopubescens
I HATE this substrate, its going ASAP. Its bolus camouflage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chaika

Sericopelma rubronitens  - Adult Female






P. regalis - Juv Female






H. lividum - Juv Female






Avicularia sp. Peru Purple - Juv Male






Lampropelma violaceopes - Juv Female






Euathlus sp. blue - Adult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arañacacata

Very beautiful terraria, it gives me many ideas to do the mios.


 Regards


----------



## lordddelgado

*Brachypelma Albopilosum*

Hello This is my B. Albo, She always stays at that spot, is that normal?

Can You determine weather it's a male or Female? 

and this is my other B. Albo that sealed her burrow tight...

Any comment please, I'm a Beginner... I love them and I want them to live long... :?:?:?


----------



## nicinico

18 x 18 x 30 cm Terra.













Substrate: Vermiculite

T: "Lola" my B. Boehmei


----------



## LV-426

lordddelgado said:


> Hello This is my B. Albo, She always stays at that spot, is that normal?
> 
> Can You determine weather it's a male or Female?
> 
> and this is my other B. Albo that sealed her burrow tight...
> 
> Any comment please, I'm a Beginner... I love them and I want them to live long... :?:?:?


The tarantula's know what they are doing, just let them do their thing


----------



## eruheru

nicinico said:


> 18 x 18 x 30 cm Terra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Substrate: Vermiculite
> 
> T: "Lola" my B. Boehmei


Are those ventilation holes made from Sink drains? That's really clever! What are the metal balls in the enclosure for?


----------



## Dorittos

well here are some suggestions i took from YearsOfDecay and some other Gramastola Rosea owners

below i s a pic of her tank before








now the improvements

this pic is from above the cage to give a nice clear view
most the bark is now gone and still cleaning more of it out







now a side shot of it (you can see my Rose in that small burrow 
i made for her(its real safe its a plastic bottle cut in half and just eco earth glued and pressed all over it, she wont be squished and have a grave)








a close up of my rose in the burrow 
thought it was pretty neat







and finally one of her little cave/burrow with 2 exits, i thought a second exit would make my rose feel safer and i have seen her use it plenty of times.








i would appreciate some kinda rating like 1-10, 1 been poor and 10 been awesome, i know a rose is a pet rock but i want to make sure i am going the right way about been a responsible "T" owner and not a neglectful awful one D:, ooh forgot to mention when i go to bed i turn on her night  black heat light bulb. any advise and more tips or any thing is welcomed and appreciated thank you!


----------



## brachybaum

nicinico said:


> 18 x 18 x 30 cm Terra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Substrate: Vermiculite
> 
> T: "Lola" my B. Boehmei


Maybe it's me but looks more like a Baumgarteni then a Boehmei.  Got any close pics of the T and her legs?


----------



## LV-426

"Really Useful Box", found at Office Depot. 5 come in a pack. I am housing individually three .5inch Phlogius crassipes in them.


----------



## brachybaum

nicinico said:


> I'd like to make sure what mine is.


No doubt in my mind, this is a Baumgarteni.  Why I asked for a pic of the legs is because above the tarsas(tip of the legs), there is a nike-like check mark on the metatarsus, best seen on the front legs, not pedipalps.  Baumgarteni's have an orange check mark, like yours, and boehmeis have a black check mark.  Just the other day I picked up a baumgarteni mislabeled for only $50, and it's a female.  Nice find!


----------



## nicinico

brachybaum said:


> No doubt in my mind, this is a Baumgarteni.  Why I asked for a pic of the legs is because above the tarsas(tip of the legs), there is a nike-like check mark on the metatarsus, best seen on the front legs, not pedipalps.  Baumgarteni's have an orange check mark, like yours, and boehmeis have a black check mark.  Just the other day I picked up a baumgarteni mislabeled for only $50, and it's a female.  Nice find!


Are you sure? then, mine was mislabeled too. Anyway thanks for the info.


----------



## acidorange

Glass,  WxDxH 30cmx30cmx35cm, styrofoam background shaped with a lighter and colored with few layers of acrylic color, hot glued plants 



















Small Tupperware plastic container for Avicularia diversipes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mApple

Standard enclosure ...
Inhabitant is a 0,1 Pamphobeteus "nigricolor" 

Hope you like it !




Best regards ,

mApple


----------



## Dinho

New home for my Avic velutina.
She lives with male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny1320

We did this for our pink toe.  I am up in the air about dealing with live plants with a T.  Do you guys use false bottoms for T's for drainage so the substrate doesnt get swampy?


----------



## curiousme

_Avicularia_ enclosure








_P. cambridgei_








_P. murinus_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ziu

Hello

My two new terrarium biotope

Brachypelma albopilosa adult female
Brachypelma auratum adult female







Best regards​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exos

P.irminia's new terarrium:


----------



## shakw0n

Before moving her in the enclosure


After a while the same enclosure webbed up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leviticus

Looking very nice Shakwon. Love the versicolors webbing.


----------



## mygalo

Heey guuy!
Enclosure for my Ephebopus murinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## slash63

My new exoterra terrarium(45cm*45cm*45cm) for my Acanthoscurria geniculata. 
Hope you like it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## slash63

mygalo said:


> It was great friend, but a tip, try putting some moss and leaves to mimic the substrate
> nature, is much better visually.
> Hugs
> 
> Obs: Sorry for my english.


That´s what I will do in a few months. But at the moment here is snow everywhere. So no chance to find some moss or leaves


----------



## Tazman

Here's mine plus one that i'm doing at the mo........







the one i'm working on......







and a few sling homes i've made while bored.....












CD container.......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TrentinG

Here are enclosures I use for Juv. arboreals or burrowers, smaller arboreals, and then my a avic's enclosure( tarantulacages.com),my p cambridgei's , and my P ornata's (5.5 gal on its end with a plexiglass lid that i made with small hinges and sticky hooks with rubber bands. Eventually, I will switch the cambridgei's enclosure out to 100% vermiculite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TrentinG

Here is my microclimate that I made with a 40 gallon tank, 3 heat pads, and styrofoam insulation. It is always very humid and 76-82 degrees, and i keep all my slings it it. Also are my Juv-Adult Terrestrial enclosures(A Brocklehersti), my larger slings/ smaller juv's enclosures(GBB) , My extremely small sling's enclosures(A sp New River), and My medium sized sling terrestrial enclosures ( G pulchra)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reptiloso

This is my DIY enclosure for my male a. avic. I only just finished it! Anyway i need recommendations on where to put water source.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheMrPtasznik

*G.rosea*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poxicator

My Chromatapelma cyaneopubescens enclosure, been running for about 2 years:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stalker




----------



## Stalker

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpendra

_P. smithi_







It's a plastic container I bought at Micheal's and soldered holes into.


----------



## Rabid538



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marko

My new terariums 
Left P. irminia, center P. regalis, right another P. irminia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ziu

*3 x Brachypelma*

in left: B. smithi, B. albopilosum, B. auratum







Best Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tamika

*Finished exo-Terra*

Just completed this for my Nhandu Chromatus.

It's a 45x45x45cm exo Terra Terrarium, but I needed to make it a little smaller, so what I used is old sleeper wood, which they used in South Africa to build the railways. I think it gives it that distinct natural look. 

Plus it looks good from the outside as well as the inside, also helps to trap in much needed moisture.

Hope you like it ;-) I do'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shakw0n

ziu said:


> in left: B. smithi, B. albopilosum, B. auratum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards


Beautiful enclosure i must say. :clap:
I would like to see them separately if u don`t mind taking a picture for each one of them.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## w3lshboyo

1st up is my GBB 




















next is my p regalis got this one today




















one of my chilli rose 












john


----------



## J Morningstar

*LV enclosure*

I think it's a solid plastic hex tank, I made a special lid and I like the fact it used the aborial trunk instead of burrowing, but the "curtian" of substrate and silk is really cool..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Royal_T's

*Recently cleaned enclosures*

I redid these yesterday... I got a new cork bark hide for my LV plus they were a little dirty.

Psalmopoeus cambridgei 6.5" female Lampropelma violaceopes 7.5" female Psalmopoeus irminia 4" female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dodgeman79

i love these were did you get them ?


----------



## Royal_T's

I made them from 5 gallon aquariums. The hinges are from aqeon versa-top you can buy it online as replacement part...


----------



## Transylvania

My A. minatrix's beach-themed enclosure.

It is a vertical acrylic storage container (dimensions: 12.5"x6"x3.5") with holes drilled in the sides. The substrate consists of 25% coconut bedding and 75% sand. A long piece of wood with a hollow interior and many holes serves as the hide/climbing structure and was found in the beach decor section of Michael's Arts and Crafts store. Many small shells litter the bottom of the enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## naihimself

here are some of my enclosures..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## nicinico

An update to my enclosures.
Still need some backdrops.......






SETUP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicinico

Now I need some greens.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob1985

nicinico said:


> Now I need some greens.....


 What are you spraying over the styrofoam to make those contours?  Cool idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicinico

Rob1985 said:


> What are you spraying over the styrofoam to make those contours?  Cool idea


I used Dremel (Rotary tool) to scrape/scour the said contours.


----------



## Royal_T's

Very nice nicinico...


----------



## nicinico

Royal_T's said:


> Very nice nicinico...


Thanks Sir!


----------



## ShineDown

My Grammostola rosea enclosure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ocean/blue

This thread is great, I've got loads of new Ideas for my tanks.:worship:


----------



## Rue

I agree!  I'm getting more ideas too...

I love the T shelf display...I was thinking of something similar (once the babies grow up)...yours looks better than I had imagined!


----------



## postskunk

I'm new here, last weekend I picked up a Versicolor and my Girlfriend got a peruvian purple pink toe. Then on Sunday we went to Michael's and had a spider crafting day. Heres what we ended up with, hope you like it.

Versicolor











Urticans











-Matt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0

This is my first attempt at a permanent enclosure. It's a 12x12x18 Zoomed. Everything is real except the branch. Currently housing a 4.25" P. striata.


----------



## Motorkar

Redecorated P. cambridgei enclosure about a bit more than a month ago. It looks like the bromelia likes it alot, she made lot of blooms very soon:


----------



## MaRbLe

*This is a bit older, I will update soon=)*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kean

ok i lost the pictures on my previous post since i moved the pictures in a different folder and i couldn't edit it.. so anyway here are the pics of the enclosures..
A. seemani










B. smithi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## m3munir

this is my enclosure...
psalmopoeus cambridgei/t.chevron juvie


----------



## jodroboxes

This is my current setup, i,ve got about 70 spiders here. 14 enclosures are empty.:razz: FULL SIZE PIC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darek304

*P.murinus*

P.murinus 
33cm x 30cm x 20cm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Unravel

use all real plants in my enclosures

T. stirmi - 20 gallon











A. geniculata - 50 gallon 3way split, other portions being worked on (neeeed more plants!)











and p. irminia enclosure, missing some plants as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AbraxasComplex

Horrible picture taken of my social Heterothele gabonensis tank. It's at a slant since it was taken with out flash and I placed the camera on a nearby shelf to keep it from being blurry. I need a better camera.

Contains 5 adult females and 10-30 spiderlings/juveniles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jahjehwa

*Like all these. But a question*

DO you think this will work okay for a. versi sling? drilled holes in 2 sides and the top for ventilation, have a few days before arrival to make any changes. They are about 2.5" x 5"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## synyster

Terrestrial setup for T.blondi. 33gl tank. This is how I started it off followed by the final setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pouchedrat



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AbraxasComplex

To pouchedrat: :worship:


Here is a quick look at my current living room:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Unravel

pouchedrat - incredible, best ive ever seen hands down


----------



## ritz001

*some of my tank*

some of my tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boopster

My _Avicularia minatrix_ shelf.
I decided I needed a new breeding project and after considerable thought I decided to try breeding A. minatrix. I have recieved 0.5.3 so far and have a subadult male on its way.
The terrariums are somewhat of a temporary solution. I have bought six Exo-terra nano terrariums 8x8x12 in but I am still building the shelves for them.







/Axel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Motorkar

Finaly made terrarium for my P. regalis. Sorry guys and gals for not such a nice lightning, just flash.


----------



## MaRbLe

**Rosehair's enclosure*









*Red Knee's enclosure, she just molted so upgrade in the works.*









**Indian Ornamental's enclosure*









**Goliath Pink Toe enclosure*









**Ornamental Baboon enclosure, her burrow is behind the plant.*









**Gooty Ornamental enclosure, she hangs out on the backside of the cork bark a lot.*









**SP "purple" enclosure, burrow is under the log.  Hard to see from this angle.*









**Intermedia enclosure, almost time to upgrade. *









**One of the Purple Peru enclosures.*









**Salem Ornamental enclosure*









**Brazilian White Knee enclosure, getting an upgrade after her next molt.*









**Blue Fang's current home, upgrading after next molt.*









**Green Bottle Blue enclosure.*









**Salmon Pink Birdeater enclosure.*




*More pics to come.....*

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## glasspider

Hey all, first official post here, although I've been lurking for a few weeks. I'll be getting my first T next month, and I've been getting all my ducks in a row before he/she arrives. 

Here is my idea for a terrestrial sling enclosure (substrate is en route in the mail) with a quarter for size comparison. It's a trading card holder (Magic, Pokemon, baseball, etc). I taped some graph paper to the outside in an attempt to make the ventilation holes reasonably symmetrical as I drilled them. The lid had a sleeve that extended all the way down to the bottom, so I hack-sawed it down so I wouldn't be breaking legs and stirring up the substrate. The lid still fits snugly. I thought it was a nifty idea, so I'm passing it along. I'm going to make a few more enclosures so no matter what size the T is when it arrives, it'll have a perfectly sized home. 

Some of your enclosures are mind-bogglingly amazing, to the point where I have to make up words to express my envy. Nice work!

*Planning on a B. Smithi for starters.*






*Ya think the sides need holes as well? There are some in the back that you can't see, same as the front. *


----------



## sweetypie

*The flux capacitor - to access the future (detrius)*

  lol, After going "back to the future", I realized that I wanted a few boxes on the cheap with uber detrius access...
Somewhere I saw a design similar to this, but I like to call it "Flux capacitor style".
...lol, ...*the future of harnessing the power of accessibility to detrius*.

*Page Tip: Click on the arachnoboard background area, then press (Ctrl and +) keys to make the page get larger or smaller to see better (or press Ctrl and -). *

Ok!...
The water bottle caps allow access for water and more.
*BTW-The next prototypes will have giant "access port holes" on the rear or sides that were made from other lids and necks. This will allow for good housekeeping.*
*These misc. caps will be bored out and replaced by clear plexyglass for a balance of viewing and gained access.*

*Mentally "picture" threaded Mason jar lids* with clear plexyglass for the centers!
Well, here is the start of them, but without the clear access ports on the sides.
Enjoy the start of some ideas!

*Note*: If these dont' work out so well, I will incorporate the clear ports on my plastic storage boxes. They have much more substrate.
Almost anything can be used...storage cans and Gatorade bottles n' stuff.
























 











Thanks for the enclosure ideas!


----------



## kanito107

first attempt at making a tblondi enlcosure and also my first t blondi


----------



## demonanjel117

Someone posted this earlier in another thread and was told it belonged here.





Well i found the site of the people who make it, Unfortunately I dont think it can be opened... :/ sucks... http://fortstandard.com/?page=work&setId=72157626532267613


----------



## Lopez

My dramatically trimmed down collection 2011 style.






Left to right : Haplopelma minax, Haplopelma minax, Haplopelma hainanum, Chilobrachys dyscolus, Cyriopagopus schioedtei






Left to right : Juvenile male Lampropelma violaceopes, juvenile male Lapropelma violaceopes, Haplopelma schmidti, Ornithoctonus sp. Kalimantan, Ornithoctonus sp. Kalimantan






Left to right : Poecilotheria regalis, Poecilotheria regalis, Poecilotheria sufusca, Poecilotheria miranda







Back row left to right : Haploclastus nilgrinus, Ornithoctonus sp."Malthai", Psalmopoeus cambridgei, Thrigmopoeus truculentus, Selenocosmia crassipes, Selenobrachys phillipinus, Haplopelma hainanum.
Front row left to right : Haploclastus nilgrinus, Ornithoctonus sp."Malthai", Psalmopoeus irminia, Selenocosmia crassipes, Selenocosmia crassipes, Lampropelma violaceopes, Lampropelma violaceopes







And lastly some spiderlings - Haplopelma longipes, Haplopelma longipes, Lampropelma sp."Borneo Black", Lampropelma sp."Borneo Black", Lampropelma sp."Borneo Black", Haplopelma sp."Bach Ma", Haplopelma sp."Bach Ma".

Not pictured - Grammostola rosea and about 1000 B.lateralis.

On the way : 6 x Haplopelma sp."South Thailand" which I've only purchased out of curiosity to see what they really are.


----------



## Dazo420

*G rosea enclosure*

Heres a few pics of my enclosure for my G rosea. Im new to the hobby and I have had my T for only a few month.

I collected a few things from the woods out the back of my house and slapped this together.

Everything is safe and secure and their is no risk of my T burrowing under any rocks or anything falling on it.

Hope you like it.


----------



## Crysta

T. ockerti
Dunno what I should use as a background on the 10g. I was thinking a solid sky blue ahhaha so it brings out everything. Or  a sunset.... the jungle just makes everything dark...  
















The shelf -ockerti as they are on display in my room. and - cambridgei


----------



## Hendersoniana

*My viv*

Currently housing : Nothing :}. Theres a waterfall on the left, but i dont hav a pic of that...


----------



## Draiman

Scolopendra hardwickei: 







Cyriopagopus schioedtei:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Draiman

Added a few nice looking plants


----------



## JC

*Mod Note*

Reminder:

You may post images *only*. Side conversations, inquiries, commenting on other user's posts, ect., are NOT allowed and will be deleted. If you have a question about the content posted here, you may either PM the user or start a new thread.


----------



## kingbaboonlover

*My rose hair setup!*

2 bricks of some sort of special soil, a piece of bark snapped in half for 2 burrows and a water dish.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 sorry about quality but it was with a webcam i took them with. i wanted to show the roof too to show how escape proof it is!


----------



## J Morningstar

Steven said:


> seems like i NEVER post in the T section around here,...
> gotta start someday


You have to be shi**ing me!? Really? I didn't know you had this! We must talk more my friend.


----------



## Tarantel

The first is my Chilean rose tarantula (obviously) the second and fourth are my _Dubia_ colony, the third is my hermit crab (you can see him in the corner) and the fifth is my leopard gecko.


----------



## Tarantel

The first is another pic of my leopard gecko, you can see him in his tree. The second is my emperor scorpion. The third is my American toad, who you can see in his wood hide.


----------



## Neurotoxin88

*Some of my enclosures *

Sorry for the bad quality soon i try to make better pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana

My lychas scutilius communal tank!


----------



## simone



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scuba113

10gallon tank with a P. Fasciata in it the backdrop was custom make same with the front of the encloser


----------



## dabn

Rehoused my 0.1 P. cambridgei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wayne the pain

That is real nice, care to explain how you did it?


----------



## dabn

Thanks,
pretty easy job. RobC once made a video about that.

[YOUTUBE]UQ1HmEa2F-8[/YOUTUBE]

All remains is creativity.


----------



## Danielson

This is my P Regalis suspect Male enclosure, 35x35x45. What you guys think? would this be a good size for him when he grows up? or would i need something bigger in the future?


----------



## SgtSparkles

I am a very creative person and love making things. Naturally one of my favorite parts of keeping tarantulas is making cool enclosures for them. Sometimes they turn out well and sometimes I learn from them.:wall: Here are a few of my more successful ideas and nifty things 

These are around $2.00 at walmart and with some side ventilation they make for great stack-able sling containers that fit and stack well in a micro-climate
















This one is about an 8 gallon (estimated) exoterra style enclosure i got from petco when i was first planning on getting a T. They seem like such a good idea when you don't know anything about what you really need. I removed the screens on the sides and filled them with plexi glass and removed the top and made a 1/4" plexi glass cover with a single 3" vent hole. Then i made a two level enclosure with an escape hole behind the second level that leads down toward a hide area. The second level is actually bowl shaped so it can be filled with substrate too. The door clasp has been replaced with very strong magnets and the doors close themselves from 3" away from closed and hold themselves very tight. nothing short of a charging ornata is getting them open
















---------- Post added 11-27-2011 at 12:13 AM ----------

I decided to try an arboreal enclosure via RobC's tutorial. I used a 5 gallon and split some cork bark tubes into sections and baked them. I have the worst luck with real plants and regular bark. I did the vents with a tub drain gasket and screen secured with silicone. A lady suggested checking out our local crafts store for artificial plants at a much cheaper price. She was very right i think i've got about 2 dollars into this plant structure. The door is held in place with very strong magnets.





















I wanted to try a center piece Enclosure so i picked up a 10 Gallon tank on since they were on sale and grabbed a fish tank center piece. The Dead tree was hallow and had several hole so i filled it with an expanding foam as well as filled in the back area of the tank. I used silicone on the foam in the tank as well as in the open "hallows" of the dead tree and pressed substrate into it. Add a few artificial plants where needed and some moss the fill the empty part with substrate and its done. The lid is 1/4 inch pexi glass with two 3" vents made by silicone bonding screen between the plex glass and a sink drain gasket


----------



## sweetypie

A second story Green bottle blue set-up.
She seems to move at night and securely reside in her comfy 2nd story living space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sweetypie

Psalmopoeus reduncas female enclosure.
- 2 piece 32 oz. upper and lower, "modular" enclosure style.
- super cheap material costs.
- easy access water dish.
- the upper can be placed on a flat surface while the bottom is cleaned and/or replaced.


----------



## sweetypie

breakin' the bank
- Tips to becoming a deli-cup slumlord!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marko

My Ts corner


----------



## Marko

A. versicolor




H. maculata




P. subfusca


----------



## Kungfujoe

*My P. Metallica set up*

sorry for the dim lighting but you get the idea.


----------



## Alireza

*My A. avic setup*

My A. avic setup


----------



## gatamer

here is mine ,



















































* my recent list ,
0.1 B. auratum
0.1 B. boehmei
0.1 C. cyaneopubescens
0.1 E. pulcherrimaklaasi
0.1 A. metallica
0.1 P. metallica
0.1 P. regalis
0.1 P. irminia
0.1 X. immanis
0.1 T. apophysis


----------



## twentyeyes

gatamer said:


> here is mine ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * my recent list ,
> 0.1 B. auratum
> 0.1 B. boehmei
> 0.1 C. cyaneopubescens
> 0.1 E. pulcherrimaklaasi
> 0.1 A. metallica
> 0.1 P. metallica
> 0.1 P. regalis
> 0.1 P. irminia
> 0.1 X. immanis
> 0.1 T. apophysis


That is an incredible set-up. Really nice work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpendra

This is a setup I made for my _P. fasciata_, soldered together from two plastic cubes I got at Michael's. I also inserted a piece of tubing so I could fill the waterdish without splashing water down the top.







Thanks,
Rob


----------



## shakw0n

Leopard gecko terrarium (unfinished)








Another leopard gecko terrarium (finished)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CleanSweep

T. Stirmi with live queen marble pothos, fittonia (nerve plant) and, pillow moss.







B. Boehmei with live succulent







B. Smithi barricaded while in premolt with live succulent







A. Geniculata also barricaded while in premolt with queen marble pothos







GBB in a small critter keeper until she grows up.







P. Ornata in a temporary enclosure until she gets bigger (She about 3 inches).  She will be housed in a Exo-Terra Sri Lanka kit.  Should look sexy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## unclechewy

shakw0n said:


> Leopard gecko terrarium (unfinished)


Awesome enclosures!  How did you create the rock formations?


----------



## shakw0n

Thank you unclechewy. for the rock formation i carved into a 4" styrofoam board with a fine cutter blade(i also used my fingers to break pieces from the board to make it look more natural), a heatgun to round the edges and .. my imagination:tongue:
I will post some new pics soon with another enclosure.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon

Not the best picture, but this is the vivarium I just set up for my female _Scolopendra subspinipes de hanni_.  Nothing too fancy, gravel bottom topped off with a sand/peat mix.  I put a young spider plant in and surrounded that and the grapewood with some new zealand sphagnum moss.

Jar is 40 oz.


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe*

*Teaser*






Built everything from scratch myself.
No spiders yet, still incomplete

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silvestr

*Here is my hand made.*

Tank for Albopilosum Male


 Brachypelma boehmei fm L7



Double terrarium


Tank for Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## Jared781

Rounder said:


> A setup with a 5.5 gallon turned on end for my P. regalis, I used 2 pieces of wood with some vine wrapped around for looks with about 2" of peat moss for substrate.  The water dish looks like a leaf and is visible in pics 1 & 2.  I used hotglue on most everything to keep it stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it aint a comp!!
> 
> sick set up tho!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-17-2012 at 08:26 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rounder said:
> 
> 
> 
> A setup with a 5.5 gallon turned on end for my P. regalis, I used 2 pieces of wood with some vine wrapped around for looks with about 2" of peat moss for substrate.  The water dish looks like a leaf and is visible in pics 1 & 2.  I used hotglue on most everything to keep it stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that whole screen comes off?  isn't it kind of skecthy that he wont just pce?
Click to expand...


----------



## katizey

*Arboreal*

This setup is for my first T, an A. Avicularia. Originally he was in a sideways kritter keeper, but I decided I wanted something that looked a little nicer. 


(The water dish was originally in front of the castle. of course that's where the little bugger decided to make his web, so I had to move it.)


The tape strips on the opening are temporary until i can get my hands on some wire mesh.


The tank comes out of "Lee's Round Betta Kit", as does the gravel. Substrate is Cocohusk, kept damp for higher humidity. The castle came from the fish section of petco.
_Measurements: 6.2 x 6.2 x 8 inches_


----------



## TarantulaTyrant

---------- Post added 01-24-2012 at 04:28 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





Goliath said:


> Here is a 18X18X24" Exoterra tank that I just finished to house my newly acquires female Cyriopagopus sp. "blue".  She still has a molt or two until she is ready for this tank but it will give the tank time to grow in.  The pictures are before and after the plants were added.  Set up was the same as for my female Cyriopagopus schioedtei.
> Mike


are those real plants you put in the enclosure? i am growing a few pothos plants, but are ferns safe like i hear pothos are the most ideal plant that is being used in a lot of humid seeking enclosures.


----------



## nikki9093

I just built this up today. It was a pain in the butt, but it fits everyone...and it fits the dresser. LOL.


----------



## tpduckwa

*Arboreal Half Circle*

Petco had this little glass half "moon" terrarium on clearance (25$!).  Dimensions are 8.5" L X 13.75" W X 14.25" H.  Custom cork bark and moss background.  Fake decorative plants from Michaels.  built this for my Avicularia metallica.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ganyan

Sling case
converted Ikea wall vanity...removed a sliding mirror in the front and replaced it with plexi attached with plastic hinges. i added led lights from a local dollar store.


----------



## Cheshkitty

tpduckwa said:


> Petco had this little glass half "moon" terrarium on clearance (25$!).  Dimensions are 8.5" L X 13.75" W X 14.25" H.  Custom cork bark and moss background.  Fake decorative plants from Michaels.  built this for my Avicularia metallica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99268
> View attachment 99269


Woot! I am not the only one who took advantage of the half moon terrarium. Though Noname's, my A. metallica, terrarium has selufane over a portion of the holes on top just to keep more moisture in it. She tends to hang out under the covered side more than the open side. I like it.. I still have yet to get cork background but she seems to climb the tank with ease. It does help that she had a giant tree limb that runs from the floor to the top and them reaches from one side to the other.  Very pretty set up I am very jealous >.>

Also I found she does enjoy her little habitat. She has her three main areas and is actively hunting/exploring at night. Just waiting on that molt she is due for. Should be interesting getting the molt out of this terrarium without disturbing her and or breaking the molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ANDROGOD

a couple setups I use.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Lopez

OXO Goodgrips tanks, now illuminated with 12 volt LED strips:


----------



## Boatman

*My New Sling Enclosures*

(2) B. vagans, (1) A. seemanni


----------



## Danielson

My female GBB enclosure, in a typical exo terra faunarium.


----------



## pa3k_87

Terrestrial - My 30 gal Forest Terrarium

Currently houses 2 Fan-footed Geckos, and 4 Reed Frogs. DIY Background is made with Styrofoam, painted with layers of concrete. The false bottom has about 1-2.5 inches layer of Hydroton (Expanded clay pellets). Substrate is a mix of Eco Earth, Perlite, Vermiculite, and Sphagnum Moss. Not included in the picture is a Reptifogger that pumps fog for 15 minutes every hour - set at medium-low.




Bromeliads. Neoregelia sp. (californiae?) (centre), Vresia sp. Tiffany (left), Neoregelia sp. Blushing Tiger (right). Behind is a Frosty Fern (Selaginella krausianna variegatus)




Earthstars, Jade Plants, Bromeliad (Neoregelia olens hybrid), and Lemon Button Fern




Fan-footed Geckos




Waterdish/Pond for the frogs with Java Moss and Water ferns (Salvinia). Behind it are Sivler lace fern (centre), Frosty Fern (left), and Bromeliad (Neoregelia olens hybrid) (right)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sweetypie

Beverage dispenser!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ninth

*My some custom design  terrariums*

These terrariums are designed by the students of "Istanbul Design Workshop" and by me...









0.1.0 Avicularia versicolor "in Salvador Dali dereams"





0.1.0 Brachypelma auratum "gravedigger"









0.1.0 Grammostola pulchripes "city ​​park the nightwatchman"









0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi 









0.1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata











Thanks...


----------



## SgtSparkles

^^dude those are awesome


----------



## Saark

*Terrestrial*

This is my T. stirmi tank. Perfecto small animal/reptile enclosure with sliding screen top. 36X18X17, 6 or 7 (can't remember) bricks of Eco-earth, cork bark burrow with a couple pieces of drift wood. I have a 20w fluorescent light and use a combination of red lamp amd heat pad when needed to boost the temp. currently, 2/3 of the top is covered with glass to maintain humidity.


----------



## Boatman

2 inch juvenile P. irminia


----------



## Eugene

3.5"-4" P. regalis enclosure


----------



## evilebe

here are a few enclosures i've made this past week.

the first is an enclosure for and adult terrestrial. I made it from a men's shoe box obtained from the container store. i think it measures around 9x13x5.5. i used 2 inch vents from roundvents.com.



enclosure b is an enclosure i made for a sling. i used a 150 count 2 piece slider baseball card storage box and a 1 inch vent from roundvents.com. the top originally ran the entire heigth of the box and it fits on tight. interior diensions are roughly 3.8x2.75x2.75inches.



enclosure three is an enclosure i made from a flush lid amac box from the container store and 3 1 inch vents from roundvents.com. i think it measures around 4x4x5.5 inches.


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

After seeing in this tread people had gotten some nice boxes from Michael's, I swung by there this week.  Unfortunately, they only had one left and it was on clearance.  A brocklehursti inside.  Sorry about the condensation, fresh substrate and sitting by the lamp.


----------



## Saark

*Terrestrial/T. stirmi set up - Updated pics*

Here are a couple new pictures of my fem. ~8in T. stirmi tank. It's a 50 gal Perfecto reptile habitat w/ sliding screen top, 8-10 bricks of Eco-Earth, live plants include three types of moss a creeping ficus and a Brazilian broad leaf plant the name of which escapes me. I have a 20w Plant bulb, a 100w red heat lamp, heat pad on one end of the tank and a Zoo Med Reptifogger. 

The heat lamp and Reptifogger are plugged into a Zoo Med Hygrotherm which is set to keep humidity at 85% and daytime temp at 80 degrees (gets about 5 degrees warmer right under the bulb) and has a photosensor that allows for a night time drop which I have set to 8 degrees below day time temp.

I apologize for the water droplets on the front glass. I had just got done setting up the Hygrotherm and had sprayed the moss while I was in there and neglected to wipe the glass because the pics were an afterthought.

That little hole in the ground is one of two entrances to Shelobs burrow. She has spent the last week or two doing a lot of excavation which was fun to watch! Anyway, she blocked up the hole, then unblocked it and now she's blocked it again. I am wondering if closing off the burrow could be some sort of pre-molt behavior? as she has made it big enough, I think, in the front half of her burrow to molt in there.

By the way, there's an L4 Spiny Flower Mantis in the deli container on top of the light strip(which serves as nice gentle "under tank" heat for the mantis.


----------



## Silvestr



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tomo

*Thrixopelma ockerti*


----------



## Austin

*My Enclosures*

Top Row left to right, A. Avic. , A. Versi, Pixie frog, Bearded Dragon, Gbb.


----------



## Austin

*More Enclosures*

Left to right T. Strimi, T. Apophysis, and H. Maculata


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

Shelf
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
A.brocklehursti


----------



## J Morningstar

Silvestr , Wonderful, dobrea, (I hope thats how it's spelled, I am Ukrainian as well) I loved them.


----------



## bloodred1889

*collection mixture of terrestrial, aboaral and burrowers.*

View attachment 106159

genral view of my setup.
View attachment 106160

My latest tarantula/setup singapore blue, its either a juvenile or immature, would like it sexed, put photos on sexing thread if people care to look, its about 3.5 inches at the moment.
View attachment 106161

cobolt blue setup, handmade tank.
View attachment 106162

above view of cobolts tank, she has made an amazing burrow, im proud of her


----------



## Saark

*T. stirmi habitat*

36x18x18 T. stirmi habitat 

Well, it's been a bit over 4 months since the plants were put in and they are starting to take hold and fill the tank that my ~8in female T. stirmi lives in so I thought I'd post some new pictures.








And here is Shelob in the back chamber of her burrow, about 6in - 8in in.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## staceyr

*my first post and pic *

my first post and pic


----------



## Baki

GBB spiderling



B. Vagans juvie



L. Parahybana


----------



## longviewsteven

That is a very nice enclosure.


----------



## Torsland

*Poeci regalis terrarium*

Hi guys!

Here is the newest (homemade) home of my Poecilotheria regalis.


----------



## Crangster

That is a beautiful set up.  Perfect for any arborial.


----------



## Sparkplug90

okly those with lables have T's in them


----------



## Torsland

B. albo



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Burgen

New here, new T owner. I used the Eco 18x12x12, started with a layer of hydro balls, added some reptile bark. Next I added some live asparagus fern and pothos, a branch for climbing and an artifact (fake!), topped it off with coconut shaving substrate. I hope my little pink toe (A. Aviculara) is happy and his humidity stays good!


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

Torsland said:


> B. albo
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I like it.  What's the hide made of?


----------



## SuzukiSwift

*Enclosures for beginner Ts*

A.Avic enclosure: Branches, real plant and fake plant, substrate is coco fiber. The water bowl by itself keeps the humidity at 60% most days

View attachment 108905


A.Versi juvie enclosure: Fake plant with coco fiber as substrate in a water bottle (holes made with a soldering iron) has an air vent on top also. The substrate is kept moist by the enclosure being placed on a plate filled with water (actually works really well, substrates never dried out!)

View attachment 108904


G.Rosea enclosures: Both coco fiber substrate with a hide and water bowl, both roseas camp outside and use the hide aswell, first tank is more elaborate than the other lol

View attachment 108906


View attachment 108907


B.Smithi sling enclosure: This little guy is in his 2nd instar, keeping his cup in a tray of water for humidity as well as the versi

View attachment 108908


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

H gigas.  Burrowing with a buried vase as a pool and some various plants around it.  90/10 mix of potting soil (peat based) and coco fiber.


----------



## hydrophyte

This planting is in a 12 X 12 X 18 Exo Terra and it currently houses a Phyllocrania paradoxica mantis. I am considering make something similar for a _Tapinauchenius_ or small avic.


----------



## skullking

Torsland said:


> B. albo
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Thats a really cool tank.  Can you tell me how you made it?


----------



## arcturus

my P. Ornata enclosure


----------



## Jacobi

hydrophyte said:


> This planting is in a 12 X 12 X 18 Exo Terra and it currently houses a Phyllocrania paradoxica mantis. I am considering make something similar for a _Tapinauchenius_ or small avic.


Looks good here too


----------



## Silvestr

For Theraphosa blondi



For Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



Rack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silvestr

Terrarium for Gromphadorhina portentosa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xTimx

*New enclosure for a Nhandu Chromatus (Female) i'm getting this weds.*

lemme know what you think!   100 internet points to someone that can read whats on the piece of paper thats put onto the entrance of the hide  haha


----------



## xTimx

Cont'd..........


----------



## xTimx

Cont'd.......









theres STILL MORE!


----------



## xTimx

Cont'd......








ok done lol.....hope you like


----------



## SuzukiSwift

xTimx said:


> lemme know what you think!   100 internet points to someone that can read whats on the piece of paper thats put onto the entrance of the hide  haha


It says: "Put your hand in here and I will bite it off"


----------



## xTimx

SuzukiSwift said:


> It says: "Put your hand in here and I will bite it off"


lol nope.



but I WILL say its from a movie though


----------



## SuzukiSwift

xTimx said:


> lol nope.
> 
> 
> 
> but I WILL say its from a movie though


"I'll be back" lol


----------



## xTimx

nope..... ok i better say cuz i really dont think people want to see a conversation, rather than seeing pics  lol 

its from LOTR return of the king: when legolas reads the sign above the entrance to the mountain of the dead.   "The way is shut, it was made by those who are dead, and the dead keep it, the way is shut"   kinda meant for the crickets and mealworms that try and venture forth into the Hide.   kinda can picture the Nhandu Chromatus saying that and then saying "NOW YOU MUST DIIIIIEEEEE"   (CRUNCH) hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pardozer

Here are a few pics of some aboreal enclosures I made. I have 2 a.versicolors and 2 a. purpurea that will call these home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift

xTimx said:


> nope..... ok i better say cuz i really dont think people want to see a conversation, rather than seeing pics  lol
> 
> its from LOTR return of the king: when legolas reads the sign above the entrance to the mountain of the dead.   "The way is shut, it was made by those who are dead, and the dead keep it, the way is shut"   kinda meant for the crickets and mealworms that try and venture forth into the Hide.   kinda can picture the Nhandu Chromatus saying that and then saying "NOW YOU MUST DIIIIIEEEEE"   (CRUNCH) hehehe


Lol I'm an NZer so I should've known that, fail haha


----------



## Sippari

*Arboreal*

Here is a picture of my arboreal setups.
12 x 12 x 18 ExoTerra terrariums for

1) P.Regalis
2) A.Versicolor
3) P.Metallica
4) P.Irminia

(From left to right)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## geizmoh

Just want to share my set up of enclosures for my Ts. Im a newbie in the hobby.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## odoyie

hydrophyte said:


> This planting is in a 12 X 12 X 18 Exo Terra and it currently houses a Phyllocrania paradoxica mantis. I am considering make something similar for a _Tapinauchenius_ or small avic.


nice bro...
may i know what plant that u used ?
is this all live plant ?
n how bout the maintenance for the plant, using light only ? 

thanks before...


----------



## Jaymillion

Those are really nice! Where'd u get em from?





geizmoh said:


> Just want to share my set up of enclosures for my Ts. Im a newbie in the hobby.


----------



## Roblicious

geizmoh said:


> Just want to share my set up of enclosures for my Ts. Im a newbie in the hobby.


where did you get those?

seeing how you are from manilla probably cant get any of these stateside?


----------



## odoyie

for my P. Pederseni...,


----------



## maneco4

Really nice enclosures... 



geizmoh said:


> Just want to share my set up of enclosures for my Ts. Im a newbie in the hobby.


----------



## Silvestr

Terr for Acanthoscurria geniculata:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## xTimx

Thought you guys might like a few themed enclosures i made,  this is for my H. Albostriatum:


----------



## xTimx

This is for my E. Murinus


----------



## xTimx

This is for the new Pokie Bara (subfusca lowland):


----------



## xTimx

And this is for my P. Antinous


----------



## Roblicious

^^ thats cool that you cut the lid out and put plexisglass over it so that you can see in without having to take off the lid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xTimx

this is just a temp thing.  i really wanna buy aquariums and dress them up.   but hey...it works i guess hehe


----------



## Herzeleid14

new setup for my emp


----------



## Sippari

In these enclosures I have C. Cyaneopubescens (left) and P. Murinus (right).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone

very nice... that is a good combo to have side by side. Those tanks look awesome, and will get even better in time.


----------



## Sippari

Yeah, Thanks =)
I added yet another cave into OBT's tank. I Think it is better looking now.. There's more height differences and appearance is more 3-dimensional.


----------



## bloodred1889

To Sippari:
 P.murinus and GBB are dry terrain species not  rainforest species, did you know that? just wondering


----------



## xTimx

If everything goes well, and i the shipment is a success, i'm getting a 4" Female Hysterocrates Hercules.  i have a 40 gal terrarium here and i'm going to convert it into a paludarium (half land half water)  put some feeder fish in and make it all look nice   (providing the T arrives alive though)  i'll definitely post pics of it when i start making it.


----------



## Saark

*Shelob in the foliage*

Here's a pic of Shelob, my ~4yr old female T. stirmi hanging in the foliage. I know you can't really see much of the enclosure but I love the wild/natural look of this photo. I have not gotten a measurement on her since before she molted but at this point she has to be 8in - 9in in size, if not a little bigger. I rarely get to see her out of her burrow so it's always a treat when it happens. I believe she is preparing a spot to molt there because she has been laying down a thick mat of webbing and she's darkening up quite a bit like she did prior to her last molt in May of 2012.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Roblicious

^^ badass pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saark

Roblicious said:


> ^^ badass pic


Thanks, this is my favorite picture of her. :biggrin:


----------



## Sippari

bloodred1889 said:


> To Sippari:
> P.murinus and GBB are dry terrain species not  rainforest species, did you know that? just wondering


Yes, I know that. Thanks for your concern anyway =)
Pics may give you wrong impression of their conditions. Sorry for that. Tanks are usually dry excluding their waterbowls. Before those pictures taken, I had just mist them because both of them had moltings coming. Day after that C.cyaneopubescens molted successfully and two days later P.murinus molted too. BTW, GBB looks awesome now. Ok, just wanted to explain. Sorry, bad english =D


----------



## Saark

xTimx said:


> If everything goes well, and i the shipment is a success, i'm getting a 4" Female Hysterocrates Hercules.  i have a 40 gal terrarium here and i'm going to convert it into a paludarium (half land half water)  put some feeder fish in and make it all look nice   (providing the T arrives alive though)  i'll definitely post pics of it when i start making it.


This would be pretty cool. I thought about that after the fact with my T stirmi tank. I thought it would be a cool idea (actually a warm one) to put an aquarium heater in the water and keep it at about 80-82 degrees. It would be a nice way to provide heat to the tank while not having to fight the loss of humidity you get from heat lamps. I am currently using a 150 w light on a 50gal tank to keep it at 77 at night and 86 during the day. I also use a Repti Fogger to keep the humidity up at 88% all the time. That, and I water the live plants regularly. I have both the light and fogger plugged into a Hygrotherm to control day/night temps and humidity.

Anyway, look forward to seeing the pics. Oh and one thought, can tarantulas swim? be sure there are plenty of spots in/over the water the T can get hold of should it accidentally fall in the water!


----------



## xTimx

should be getting the Ts tomorrow or weds by the latest.   hope hope HOPE they all arrive ALIVE,  i'll be for surely checking on the H. Hercules to see if its alive.  placing her in a temp enclosure.    i'm currently building a large cabinet to house all my Ts in.   so between building that, getting more cash and building the new Paludarium, its all up in the air haha.   besides,  this paludarium all depends on whether if the H. Herc arrives alive or not!  i hope its alive, for my sake and the shippers!  (crosses fingers)


----------



## laMort

Please give me an opinion on this enclosure, it's my first. It should be housing g. rosea or b. smithi in the future. Size is 12x12x12 inches.


----------



## EulersK

laMort said:


> Please give me an opinion on this enclosure, it's my first. It should be housing g. rosea or b. smithi in the future. Size is 12x12x12 inches.
> View attachment 113541


That enclosure is far, FAR too tall for either species you mentioned. Both are terrestrial dwellers, meaning floor space is way more important than height. If your T gets the desire to climb (which it will), a fall from the top would almost certainly be fatal. The height of the cage should be about 1.5-2 times the leg span. As for floor space, you're fine. I can't speak for the B. smithi, but my rosea loves to climb, and she's horrible at it. She falls at least once a week, but it doesn't matter since there is no height for her to really fall from. If you want to keep the cage, look into getting a Greenbottle Blue. A little more expensive, but that species would like that enclosure. 

I highly recommend buying _The Tarantula Keeper's Guide_. I'm a newbie too, I understand where you're coming from, but the book is only about $15 (US dollars). Good investment 

EDIT: The GBB would like the size of the enclosure, but not your current setup. Just to be clear.


----------



## babols

*Terrestrial*

I just made 2 new enclosures for my Brachypelmas.


----------



## Hexmark90

Theraphosa stirmi enclosure 20 gal long with additional underground burrow viewing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hexmark90

another 20 gal long 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 some brand new homes I put together to house a few of my Poecilotherias! 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 a couple C. cyaneopubescens made some final touches to their new enclosures. Only took them 2 and a half days!!

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Hexmark90

Building them is 50% of the fun. Watching the inhabitants inhabit them is 150% of the fun!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Saark

Nice, I like the T. stirmi. I have mine (Shelob) in a planted 50gal tank. She loves her burrow! I never see her out unless I sneak into the room late at night after the lights have been out for a few hours. I think I like her even more because of that because it's such a treat to see her. My B. smithi on the other hand not only never hides, she never seems to move. Pretty, but kinda boring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hexmark90

Saark said:


> Nice, I like the T. stirmi. I have mine (Shelob) in a planted 50gal tank. She loves her burrow! I never see her out unless I sneak into the room late at night after the lights have been out for a few hours. I think I like her even more because of that because it's such a treat to see her. My B. smithi on the other hand not only never hides, she never seems to move. Pretty, but kinda boring.


Thanks, Saark! I love them as well! My favorite are the arboreal species, mostly pokies but when it comes to terrestrials Theraphosas are my favorite! I cant seem to collect enough of them...but that's exactly what this hobby does to all of us :sarcasm:


----------



## Hexmark90

Saark said:


> Here's a pic of Shelob, my ~4yr old female T. stirmi hanging in the foliage. I know you can't really see much of the enclosure but I love the wild/natural look of this photo. I have not gotten a measurement on her since before she molted but at this point she has to be 8in - 9in in size, if not a little bigger. I rarely get to see her out of her burrow so it's always a treat when it happens. I believe she is preparing a spot to molt there because she has been laying down a thick mat of webbing and she's darkening up quite a bit like she did prior to her last molt in May of 2012.
> 
> View attachment 113214


I didn't realize this was yours when I first saw it, Saark. This picture is epic! I love it. It has a very 'prehistoric' essence to it and it's naturalism is aw-inspiring.  Great work on the enclosure and congrats on the pic! She's a beaut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saark

Hexmark90 said:


> I didn't realize this was yours when I first saw it, Saark. This picture is epic! I love it. It has a very 'prehistoric' essence to it and it's naturalism is aw-inspiring.  Great work on the enclosure and congrats on the pic! She's a beaut!


Thank you for the accolades!  I love her and hope she's around for many more years. She is only four  I need to plant some new plants. She broke half of the largest plant in the tank today. I'm thinking dense, very low growing plants are best. That and the occasional bromeliad.

Here are some other pics of my T's
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?245784-Family-Photos


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here us my G. roseas and my dune scorpions(don't know its Latin name by heart) new enclosure. Sorry for the bad quality. It is terrestrial (of course) and is in a ten gallon now.
View attachment 115653
View attachment 115654
View attachment 115655
View attachment 115656
View attachment 115657


What do you guys think?


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

So I finally broke down a bought an Exo Terra.  Now I see why they are more money- they are really well designed.  So here is my complete A. brocklehursti enclosure.


----------



## poisoned

nocturnalpulsem said:


> So I finally broke down a bought an Exo Terra.  Now I see why they are more money- they are really well designed.  So here is my complete A. brocklehursti enclosure.


I hate exo terras because they have so much black surfaces


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

poisoned said:


> I hate exo terras because they have so much black surfaces


I consider that a positive


----------



## del9800

This is my first real set up for my poecilotheria's since I have had them since slings. 

Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli











Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica











Both next to each other






What do you all think? Any suggestions to what I might be able to add or remove?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## glemo059

Nice enclosures Del9800..... Post pictures of the pokies in their enclosures...... it will be interesting to see how they make their individual web set ups in similar terrariums! 

I have two p. regalis juveniles cohabiting together...... one female and a male...... I found their deli cup enclosure getting a bit small so I decided to upgrade them into a nano exo terra (like yours). Actually I used an exo terra that had its back painted in beige as well as one of its sides (previous owner). Instead of scraping everything off I made home made back grounds for the painted back and the painted side. I used bark I found in the forest and stuck it onto ply wood..... also filling the "wholes" with bark dust. I added substrate and incorporated two vines found in the Niagara wineries area..... I must say they come in all size and shapes when you pick them on the ground...... the pokies are all happy in there. They actually made their web partly on the main exo terra door..... I have to feed them from the top.

Cheers,

Grégory


----------



## poisoned

nocturnalpulsem said:


> I consider that a positive


I prefer all transparent enclosures. But it's a matter of taste


----------



## Redthirteen

Hey guys, this is my invert collection. Got three juvenile Ts on the top and three sub-adult Scorps below. Unfortunately they're all hiding away right now:


The whole shelf:




H.swammerdami




H.arizonensis




P.cavimanus


----------



## Redthirteen

And here's my Ts:

P.murinus




H.maculata




A.geniculata



Hope you like the pics 

Red


----------



## LucN

Here is my current setup.

The glass tank on the right contains my lovely boehmei. My smaller smithi is on the left in the kritter keeper. Tools are below the smithi's cage.


----------



## tihomir

*new terrarium A.versicolor*

So after a lot of read threads i made a terrarium my self

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rhodin

Redthirteen said:


> And here's my Ts:
> 
> P.murinus
> View attachment 117453
> 
> 
> 
> H.maculata
> View attachment 117454
> 
> 
> 
> A.geniculata
> View attachment 117455
> 
> 
> Hope you like the pics
> 
> Red


May I ask where you got these containers and what they were sold as?


----------



## sweetypie

Some development in the mod project for the large terrestrial species.
The 18x18x12 high Exo Terra tanks are really nice.
The large 36 incher on top was an impulse buy which I thought I was going to divide.
In the future, two per shelf, mirror image 18x18x12's can be aimed to the side for easy door access and easy on the eyes.
The front will look as pretty as an aquarium!

Time, and some TLC.
These big girls are the easiest pets I've owned period.
Keep the water fresh, the food coming every 1-3 weeks, trap some humidity and add low voltage computer fans for circulation.
Enjoy the ideas guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sweetypie

*Creeping around during a water dish change.*::
18x18x12 Exo Terra with (acrylic screen cover mod).













[/url]
Lasiodora parahybana by LandedInMyEye, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinie 521

hi,

I realy like your critter keeper setup.

where can I buy critter keepers online?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicolevins

*Terrestrial sling temporary enclosure*

Recycled a Ferrero Rocher box for a sling. Nothing special.


----------



## BakerBert

This will be the next home for my A. urticans. Just a little to small right now. 

5" x 5" x 10"  Metal lantern I found on the clearance rack for $3.50 at Michaels craft store


----------



## sithlord

*enclosure info*



Ms. Peaches said:


> I just bought this caging unit yesterday. The unit houses 4 individual T's seperatly. I set these up but won't be putting anything in it for a day or so so the glue and all can dry. The enclosure will house a
> 
> 
> Top View (empty)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front View (empty)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Front View (set up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back View (set up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual Pics (front)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T's that will be moved into these cages are
> 1. P. irminia
> 
> 2. P. regalis (picking this one up next week)
> 
> 3. A. avicularia
> 
> 4 A. versicolor
> 
> 
> No Tarantuals have been put into these cages....so if anyone see's anything that needs to be changed or added (other then the water dishes) please PM me or email me at peaches1926us@yahoo.com so that  I can make the nessasary changes before rehousing the T's


hey, nice setups, where did you get the enclosures from? Let me know, I want some for my Chilobrachys and haplopelmas. thanks


----------



## fa341009

New home for my LP (left) and B. Boehmei (right):













Built myself, from scratch, none of the materials (except the led-strip for lighting and the spiders  ) are bought. Everything else was found in the forest or at the local dump site.


----------



## DaMoe1

:worship::worship:That's an AWESOME Design


----------



## PlaidJaguar

Here's what I came up with for my 2" B. albopilosum.  She's my first T, so I wanted something pretty to display her in.  I found this nice little Betta tank which needed only a few minor modifications. 










She spent the whole afternoon excavating under her hide, so now I've got a pet log with a pile of dirt in front.    The friend who sold her to me said she's probably due to molt soon, so I'm hoping that's what she's up to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xTimx

This is a new Pokie Rufilata enclosure i made for my Female 4" 
she took to it very nicely  





and here she is relaxing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ibzayalexander

I used to used live plants bin my enclosures.  I hated being limited to only pothos as i couldn't keep them alive. I now use exo terra decor in my tanks. Makes them look pretty cool.













Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RzezniksRunAway

*Burrowing*

Male A. Chalcodes

5.5g slide top zilla terrarium, coco coir substrate. DIY hide with removable lid/magnetic door for the front for checking on molts. Background of the Arizona desert, rock and a water dish. Soon to be a succulent or two once I make a decision.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlaidJaguar

Rzezniks, I love that magnetic rock hide!  What's it made of?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## melijoc

*1 gallon glass jar centipede display enclosures. escape proof . six bucks.!!!!!!*



	

		
			
		

		
	
 each cost six bucks
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
with aquarium plant
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
claypot hiding spot with the subsnipes inside sleeping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## markowolf

Hello!
This is my wolf spider setup.


----------



## SCTarantula

*10 Gallon T. Stirmi Enclosure*

10 gallon with DIY top with vents. Eco Earth substrate. 8 inch hide with real moss and potted plant in substrate.


----------



## Ladislav Vasil

DIY vivarium for _Avicularia versicolor_


----------



## gostoexotico

*L. Parahybana juvenile terrarium with plants*

L. Parahybana juvenile terrarium with plants


40 x 30 x 35cm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kazaam

I threw some things I found together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sanni

Updated my B. smithis enclosure to use the full size of the 30cmx 30cm. Up till now it was devided to be about 15cm x 30cm. She does not like it yeat since obviously the substrate is a bit moist still. So shes up on the wall in the top right. Hope she settles in in a day or so. First time putting a live plant in the with her so will see how that works out too. Sorry the lighting as not great in the photo.


----------



## 2g33k4u

My versi color does the same thing poops all over the front doors of my Exo drives me crazy.


----------



## Scuttlebutt

I recently moved my A. versicolor into her adult enclosure. I think it turned out pretty nice. The plants I got from Michaels for a total of around $2.50 and everything else (except for the exo terra of course) I either had laying around or scrounged from the woods. She loves to explore the whole thing but always ends up back in that cork hammock I fashioned for her and is committed to streaking the whole front door with poop :sarcasm:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

Juvie female p.regalis.

View attachment 123570


----------



## PharmGirl

poisoned said:


> I hate exo terras because they have so much black surfaces


I completely agree! I dream of having a display wall in our living room with 13 COMPLETELY clear tanks of various shapes and sizes...surrounded by plants and beautiful lighting. I just need to finish the living room remodel first! :/

On a side note - does it bother anyone else when you see a perfectly natural-looking enclosure...with a lid of some sort for a water dish??? I so want to send these people stone dishes!!! Is there a reason people seem to prefer the lid vs stone...something I'm missing?


----------



## viper69

PharmGirl said:


> Is there a reason people seem to prefer the lid vs stone...something I'm missing?


Yes some people have a lot of Ts, and that's not practical.  Also some T homes are great but a tiny natural looking "stone" dish be it resin or stone really doesn't exist. I find more small lids or pill containers etc  that are deeper - thus hold more water- than I do natural looking bowls that hold the same amount of water. Most small pet bowls for exotics tend to be very shallow

And cost, pet bowls aren't cheap compared to lids etc


----------



## Bender

viper69 said:


> Yes some people have a lot of Ts, and that's not practical.  Also some T homes are great but a tiny natural looking "stone" dish be it resin or stone really doesn't exist. I find more small lids or pill containers etc  that are deeper - thus hold more water- than I do natural looking bowls that hold the same amount of water. Most small pet bowls for exotics tend to be very shallow
> 
> And cost, pet bowls aren't cheap compared to lids etc


That and maybe the lids are lighter.....I know Ill be using a lid so I can pick it up with tweezers.....instead of trying to manipulate a stone/ceramic dish with tweezers ; )


----------



## viper69

Yes exactly on weight!


----------



## PharmGirl

Bender said:


> That and maybe the lids are lighter.....I know Ill be using a lid so I can pick it up with tweezers.....instead of trying to manipulate a stone/ceramic dish with tweezers ; )


I hadn't thought of the weight factor...I guess it has never come up since both of my spideys have been friendly enough that I never had to worry about reaching my hand in! But I'm glad I asked because I plan to up the ante in the fairly near future and I likely will need to be using tweezers! Thanks!


----------



## viper69

PharmGirl said:


> I hadn't thought of the weight factor...I guess it has never come up since both of my spideys have been friendly enough that I never had to worry about reaching my hand in! But I'm glad I asked because I plan to up the ante in the fairly near future and I likely will need to be using tweezers! Thanks!


Yes wild animals that tolerate human intrusion into their homes make things MUCH easier 

Upping the ante hmm what are you going to get?


----------



## PharmGirl

viper69 said:


> Yes wild animals that tolerate human intrusion into their homes make things MUCH easier
> 
> Upping the ante hmm what are you going to get?



If only I knew the answer to that question! I will likely try to find a show or expo (with iPad in tow for research!) and see what strikes my fancy...I really don't trust mail order. It would be nice if there were some sort of scale or guideline to follow with increasing difficulty until I have all 13 I dream of...including at least 1 nasty, ornery, S.O.B...I think I'll hide my diamond jewelry in his enclosure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClosetCollector

Made this for the H Maculata we just picked up, she made herself right at home :biggrin:


----------



## Webdrop

*Linothele and Holothele terrariums*



	

		
			
		

		
	
Linothele suitable for terrariums in the form of cylinders and craters with a diameter of up to 2 meters, humidity through drip irrigation and spraying cobwebs with LED backlight, two species of ants, passionflower, peas and beans, rotten leaves, worms, mites, fungi and bacteria.

For a family of social spiders Holothele used incubator for premature infants without live plants, coco substrate, first floor incubator for cockroaches and crickets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miehrano

*M. balfouri*

i originaly intended to use this for M. balfouri, i am aware it might be to little substrate in there. But regardless of waht anyone else says, i will try, its set up for one female, and the ability for young ones to find homes later. and when they reach a good size, i will remove them and allow new slings to make homes.
If it does not work i will cancel it all, and instead introduce H. incei instead. they have no imediate need to burrow, as they are going to cover everything in web anyways. Same thing with M. balfouri, if they feel they dont have enoguht substrate to make them happy, they make web tunnels to compensate.

http://i.imgur.com/YEyK8SR.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/m9K8n2c.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/RGA3AV0.jpg


----------



## vespers

viper69 said:


> Also some T homes are great but a tiny natural looking "stone" dish be it resin or stone really doesn't exist. I find more small lids or pill containers etc  that are deeper - thus hold more water- than I do natural looking bowls that hold the same amount of water. Most small pet bowls for exotics tend to be very shallow


Exo terra now make an X-small resin/faux stone water dish that's between 2 and 2.5 inches in diameter, and is still about an inch deep. There are little stone dishes at my local Petsmart as well that are of comparable size in the hermit crab section, that are only 99 cents each.


----------



## viper69

vespers said:


> Exo terra now make an X-small resin/faux stone water dish that's between 2 and 2.5 inches in diameter, and is still about an inch deep. There are little stone dishes at my local Petsmart as well that are of comparable size in the hermit crab section, that are only 99 cents each.


Yep I've seen that XS a months ago. I don't like that size for some reason.

I meant really tiny, like bottle cap or slightly larger sized.

I may not know they sold brick moss, but I def know their cage and bowl lineup


----------



## tagulilong

my first time creating a terrarium for my p.regalis...ehehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redthirteen

*Rehoused my juvenile spiders in Exo Terra terrariums*

Here's my OBT. Notice the vertical lair, looks pretty cool.


----------



## Redthirteen

*Rehoused my juvenile spiders in Exo Terra terrariums*

Here's my B. boehmei's desert themed terrarium


----------



## Redthirteen

*Rehoused my juvenile spiders in Exo Terra terrariums*

Here's my A.genic, although it's barricaded in the rock hide :biggrin:



P.irminia hiding away



H.maculata who's also keeping a low profile lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sweetypie

Front access under $15 (small of 3 sizes, pictured w/ species in them).
There are 3 colors, and 3 sizes, Blue, Black and a 3rd color called Turquoise.

Walmart had them, but the lids were all stolen as an employee noted they are always missing.
Home depot had the small and medium for a few bucks more thankfully.
The small size set up with the LP and Theraphosa in it is noted
 to be 19.51 x 17.51 x 11.58, where as the large is noted to be 22 1/16" x 17 1/2" x 15 1/8".
The large is still under $20 in most cases.

The holes that the door swings on has a small area to keep attention to.
Get creative for the area w/ grommets, pebbles or whatever if needed.
This Rubbermaid tub should be somewhat adult Dubia proof but has it's limitations.
Adult dubia are fed one at a time personally, unless the species is in a better sealed tank.
If they don't get eaten, take them out if necessary.

Enjoy, and have at it. :?



budget front access by LandedInMyEye, on Flickr


Budget enclosures. by LandedInMyEye, on Flickr


front access under $15 by LandedInMyEye, on Flickr


Theraphosa 0.1.0 by LandedInMyEye, on Flickr


LP 0.1.0 by LandedInMyEye, on Flickr


top/side acess by LandedInMyEye, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Kat Fenix

My tarantulas right now. Left to right: A. avic, OBT, P. regalis, P. irminia, and in the background, there's a Vietnamese Giant Centipede. [behind the A. avic enclosure]

A. avic was my first vertical conversion so the door is a little shabby but it works!






and earlier today when I finished the top three in better lighting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brain Zapped

@ Kat -I always like the little display box setups, but I had to respond seeing the Kantus. Then upon further inspection I see the awesome names of your Ts!! Any links to close-up shots of the P. irminia?


----------



## Marijan2



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morphine04

My setup was designed to fit in with her indoors, I was not allowed all perspex or just glass (said the boss  ). I built them about 8 years ago but have modified them slightly since. There are two vivs per unit (bolted together for removal).

The arboreal setup has a resin backdrop made by casting stonework, the top two backdrops are styrene, filler, painted with non-toxic paints then yaught varnished to seal them, I used this for the insides to waterproof and prevent the wood bubbling too. The acrylic is siliconed also. I usually use virmiculite but used a percentage of virmiculite/moss and stones right at the bottom for asthetic reasons. Also recently just dampened them before drying them out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AlyssaPearl

becca81 said:


> Small display "cubes" - purchased at an arts and crafts store such as Michael's.
> 
> Some have 100% peat moss substrate, some have 60/40 peat moss / vermaculite substrate (recommended), small piece of cork bark, and/or small flowerpot hide.


This is EXACTLY what I have been looking for and I would have NEVER thought of going to craft store. Thanks for saving me about 130.00 on shipping. Lol. You're a life saver!


----------



## odoyie

0.1 B. smithi & 0.0.5 P. regalis

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Athenas Boy

my avic avic enclosure


----------



## gidzotic

These are some of my enclosures, housed in are P. cancerides, A. geniculata and P. cambredgei...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gidzotic

hello sir, i love the enclosure, but just wanna ask that is it safe to use rocks in there, because i really wanted to have them in my enclosures to add a naturalistic look but on other when i asked them they told me it's not advisable...what's your say on that? thank you.


----------



## Gpappy31

*Goliath Birdeater*


----------



## CBickert

*G. pulchripes*

This is just a basic critter tote measuring 11.7" x 7.6" x 8"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RodillasRojas

B. smithi sling enclosure. You can see it's rump in the 3rd plant from the left.  

8oz mason jar with a sprouting screen.  Tiny artificial plants from on Etsy, small bat skull from eBay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69

I like that screen top lid you have, very cool.


----------



## vespers

viper69 said:


> Yep I've seen that XS a months ago. I don't like that size for some reason.
> 
> I meant really tiny, like bottle cap or slightly larger sized.
> 
> I may not know they sold brick moss, but I def know their cage and bowl lineup


I must've missed this post months back. Spidershop UK _does_ carry more "natural" looking bowls that tiny though. They do exist, just not as easy to find.

http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/water-bowl-p-2776.html#.U_yX3FIg-po


----------



## viper69

vespers said:


> I must've missed this post months back. Spidershop UK _does_ carry more "natural" looking bowls that tiny though. They do exist, just not as easy to find.
> 
> http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/water-bowl-p-2776.html#.U_yX3FIg-po


Now those are cool! I wish I could them here in the USA


----------



## pyro fiend

Heres my newly updated 32oz avic cup x3 











Think i went overboard on holes but i wanted him in it without asking a million questions

please excuse the dusty comp i havent used this sucker in weeks ;D [tapatalk ftw haha] and seemed like best place to take pic at the time lol i did add a pebble to the dish as well  any feedback would be nice ^_^

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69

Can't go wrong with too many holes, ESP for Avics


----------



## pyro fiend

viper69 said:


> Can't go wrong with too many holes, ESP for Avics


Whew thanks i thought so peace of mind is nice tho.. that was the whole thought when making this and a semi similar for P.cambridgei was "arboreal means they dwell in the trees so maximum ventilation as well as esthetics" ^.^


----------



## bananacustard

This is what I have at the moment. Micro climate for my:

0.0.5 Grosphus Grandidieri
0.0.1 Nhandu Tripepii
0.0.1 G Rosea
0.0.3 P Cambridgei
0.0.4 Pterinochilus Murinus

Temperatures are stable and they're all slings. Except for the NT which is sub adult. 







Sent from my LG-D950G

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

Brand of digital controller? Looks like a rheostat/thermostat



bananacustard said:


> This is what I have at the moment. Micro climate for my:
> 
> 0.0.5 Grosphus Grandidieri
> 0.0.1 Nhandu Tripepii
> 0.0.1 G Rosea
> 0.0.3 P Cambridgei
> 0.0.4 Pterinochilus Murinus
> 
> Temperatures are stable and they're all slings. Except for the NT which is sub adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D950G

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## bananacustard

viper69 said:


> Brand of digital controller? Looks like a rheostat/thermostat


Its an old herpstat by spyder electronics. I used to breed ball pythons. 

Sent from my LG-D950G

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

bananacustard said:


> Its an old herpstat by spyder electronics. I used to breed ball pythons.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D950G


Thanks! I thought it was, but I couldn't quite tell.


----------



## sweetypie

Female G. pulchripes.
0.1.0

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaMoe1

Very nice setups!


----------



## Gibson211



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69

Gibs, what do you keep in that fully planted one w/the vine?


----------



## Gibson211

nothing is living in it right now. maybe an A. versicolor if i can convince my friend to sell me his. if not i might move my crested gecko into it, not sure of any other arboreal T's that would tolerate so much humidity. it was just something i made because i had the empty enclosure lying around for awhile, so i had some fun designing it. beats looking at an empty tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kat Fenix

Just made this simple thing for my P. regalis. He molted a little while ago and hasn't taken food yet so he's a little skinny.
Bottom is hot-glued in and the top just snaps right on! Will probably get some hinges for it later but for now this is doing well :3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## los3r

12x12x18 zoo med I set up for my OBT today.  Has a drainage layer, abg mix from josh's frogs, leaf litter, and seeded it with springtails and will add dwarf isopods once i can get ahold of some.  You can sort of see the spider's butt there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

12*12*12 for suspected fem p. Camb

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54

A. avicularia



Damon diadema

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

Biollantefan54 said:


> A. avicularia
> 
> View attachment 134375
> 
> Damon diadema
> 
> View attachment 134376


And iv been one upped lol


----------



## Biollantefan54

pyro fiend said:


> And iv been one upped lol


What do you mean lol?


----------



## pyro fiend

Biollantefan54 said:


> What do you mean lol?


Was jk because noone posted for 2weeks n urs was right after mine n i thnk urs is better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Oh lol. Thank you! 
Yours look really nice too!


----------



## raggamuffin415

Here's a setup I recently put together for my unsexed P. Regalis... only 4'' right now but will have plenty of room to grow into 
Unfortunately have not put him/her in yet cuz I overdid it with the food-grade silicone and now have to wait a few weeks to air it out.
I much prefer building arboreal enclosures, but am starting to get into terrestrials now too. Will post other pics of them later...







Found the exo-tera at thrift town for $12 too... took it home and gave it a good wash, now is good as new practically!


----------



## viper69

Nice one! 12$ what a steal!!!


----------



## ASAP TARANTULA

I have mostly OW burrowing Ts so I use tupperware and plastic jars. They are cheap, easy to make ventilation holes, and aren't heavy.


----------



## Ripa

ASAP TARANTULA said:


> View attachment 134703
> 
> I have mostly OW burrowing Ts so I use tupperware and plastic jars. They are cheap, easy to make ventilation holes, and aren't heavy.


That's an arboreal clinging to the top... right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

It keeps saying there is a new comment here but I can't see it.


----------



## pyro fiend

Biollantefan54 said:


> It keeps saying there is a new comment here but I can't see it.


Same here. Maybe someone deleted it? -shrug-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Linothele megatheloides enclosure...any thing I should add?
View attachment 135720


----------



## pyro fiend

Biollantefan54 said:


> Linothele megatheloides enclosure...any thing I should add?
> View attachment 135720


Adding a T would be great  lol


----------



## Biollantefan54

There's a funnel web T in there, not technically a tarantula but....better


----------



## pyro fiend

Biollantefan54 said:


> There's a funnel web T in there, not technically a tarantula but....better [emoji14]


Close nuff ddnt even see sp name first time xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

A few hours later
View attachment 135731


----------



## pyro fiend

Biollantefan54 said:


> A few hours later
> View attachment 135731


Think its safe to say shes adapting xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IanSpackman

*T. Stirmi Setup*




I use an Exo-Terra Medium Low to house my T. Stirmi. Top mesh has been covered with plastic to maintain the proper humidity.


----------



## pyro fiend

personally i dislike these for T's as theres alot of climbing they can do.. and that means a possible injury..otherwize looks like a ton of moss XD


----------



## WindedFatnNasty

P. Regalis 4"




L. violaceopes 3 1/2"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Felidae

Visitors sometimes surprise how I decorated the house with small colorful stones and sable in every room. Well.. My juvenile aboreals need home

Reactions: Cake 1


----------



## pyro fiend

P. Irminia when he was added to hus new 6*6*12







P. Cambridgei in same size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BerleyQubed

Where did you get these @felidae, these are really cool.


----------



## sweetypie

*A two door Coca-Cola cooler rigged for the humidity loving tarantula species and the dry species sit up top. 
Aquarium humidity helps in the winter. *

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## pyro fiend

Wow sweety ivseenmany coolers made into incubators for herps.. But humidity keepers for Ts? Thats new xD


----------



## Liverwort

My enclosures for my centipedes-to-be  The pics are in the attachments of this post. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








I had 4 more, but I can't add them all in this post.


----------



## armyangel93

I'm anxiously awaiting my first T so I've been looking at this thread to calm myself and get ideas for enclosures, at the same time! Here's what I have so far for my A. chalcodes but it isn't done yet:




Also, don't mind the mess around the enclosure -- I've been moving quite a bit of stuff around the past couple days to make room for my new arrival.


----------



## Biollantefan54

Only changes I would say for that enclosure is to take off the light, and add more substrate, also make sure the substrate is bone dry before putting the T in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## armyangel93

Biollantefan54 said:


> Only changes I would say for that enclosure is to take off the light, and add more substrate, also make sure the substrate is bone dry before putting the T in.


I plan to take the light off, I just had it there for the picture because it's a little dark in my room at the moment.  And I have another brick and a half sitting out right now that I'll be adding. Thank you for the suggestions!

EDIT: Also, it won't be here until Tuesday at the earliest. Ships out on Monday and I got overnight shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

armyangel93 said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting my first T so I've been looking at this thread to calm myself and get ideas for enclosures, at the same time! Here's what I have so far for my A. chalcodes but it isn't done yet:
> 
> View attachment 137892
> 
> 
> Also, don't mind the mess around the enclosure -- I've been moving quite a bit of stuff around the past couple days to make room for my new arrival.


I'd go for a different sub, something a bit more what they walk on if possible.


----------



## leaveittoweaver

Just made this enclosure for my A.avic. Made out of a snapware container that was designed to hold yarn. Found it at Jo Anne's Fabric.


----------



## Felidae

Some homemade stuff

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Felidae

Stirmi display cage, with living and fake plants.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Snark

I thought the mess was mandatory. An ultra neat enclosures set up belies deep seated psychological problems in the animal keeper who should immediately seek professional help.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Felidae

The Snark said:


> I thought the mess was mandatory. An ultra neat enclosures set up belies deep seated psychological problems in the animal keeper who should immediately seek professional help.


If it's for me, I counterbalancing with my living room


----------



## sdsnybny

*2.5 on edge*

Just finished up rehousing my freshly molted  A. metallica into its final home, @ 2.5-3 inches.
Her/his old bark was put into new enclosure (2.5gal) after the transfer for safety.
Cant wait till the webbing commences

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kina

Becca! I have NEVER been able to find your website, with your link or by  looking up "Becca's Tarantulas" either. What's up?


----------



## KristinaMG

Finally finished my A. avic's adult/permanent enclosure.  I had done the basic set up when I first mvoed her in a few weeks ago, but I had plans to add more (fake) plants for climbing and webbing on.  Got it done today.

Here's before, when I first moved her in:


And after (now):
close up:


zoomed out:


----------



## viper69

How often does it use the pipe you have in there, rather does it use the pipe as its permanent home?


----------



## KristinaMG

viper69 said:


> How often does it use the pipe you have in there, rather does it use the pipe as its permanent home?


She uses it as her home, so she spends a lot of time in there.  I moved her into this enclosure on September 1st.  By that same evening she had discovered and claimed the pipe.  She comes out for water and to hunt, but otherwise spends most her time there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

KristinaMG said:


> She uses it as her home, so she spends a lot of time in there.  I moved her into this enclosure on September 1st.  By that same evening she had discovered and claimed the pipe.  She comes out for water and to hunt, but otherwise spends most her time there.


I had always thought of using a pipe, but honestly didn't think they would take to it, primarily because my terrestrials pretty much ignore whatever I give them. While they are opportunistic, they sure can be picky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## magneto

*T. Stirmi set up.*

Largest set up I ever made. Naturally it is for a large tarantula, a Stirmi. I ordered an adult and therefore built an enclosure for an adult but when I received it it was a lot smaller than anticipated and now the height is an issue. But as there are large soft plants on three sides and nothing hard to land on on the third so think it will be okay. Besides, I have nowhere else to put it.

Before anyone points out that there's hardly any substrate in there, you should know that the terrarium is built into the table/furniture. There is 10 inches of substrate in there.
Although I have about 100 small things I wish I would have done differently or better I'm still kind of happy with this one. :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## leaveittoweaver

magneto said:


> Largest set up I ever made. Naturally it is for a large tarantula, a Stirmi. I ordered an adult and therefore built an enclosure for an adult but when I received it it was a lot smaller than anticipated and now the height is an issue. But as there are large soft plants on three sides and nothing hard to land on on the third so think it will be okay. Besides, I have nowhere else to put it.
> 
> Before anyone points out that there's hardly any substrate in there, you should know that the terrarium is built into the table/furniture. There is 10 inches of substrate in there.
> Although I have about 100 small things I wish I would have done differently or better I'm still kind of happy with this one. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 139114
> View attachment 139113
> View attachment 139115
> View attachment 139116
> View attachment 139117


Beautiful job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## magneto

magneto said:


> Largest set up I ever made. Naturally it is for a large tarantula, a Stirmi. I ordered an adult and therefore built an enclosure for an adult but when I received it it was a lot smaller than anticipated and now the height is an issue. But as there are large soft plants on three sides and nothing hard to land on on the third so think it will be okay. Besides, I have nowhere else to put it.
> 
> Before anyone points out that there's hardly any substrate in there, you should know that the terrarium is built into the table/furniture. There is 10 inches of substrate in there.
> Although I have about 100 small things I wish I would have done differently or better I'm still kind of happy with this one. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 139114
> View attachment 139113
> View attachment 139115
> View attachment 139116
> View attachment 139117


But apparently all that carpentry was for nothing. The spider hadn't moved since I put it in there yesterday and when I carefully poked it with a paintbrush today it was still no response. After a closer look I can conclude that it's dead. It probably was dead wen I got it to as it did not move. I just hoped it was dehydrated after 7 days in the mail and would come to after a drink and some privacy, but no luck. I'm sad that it died but right now I'm more concerned about the 125$ I paid for it.


----------



## pyro fiend

magneto said:


> But apparently all that carpentry was for nothing. The spider hadn't moved since I put it in there yesterday and when I carefully poked it with a paintbrush today it was still no response. After a closer look I can conclude that it's dead. It probably was dead wen I got it to as it did not move. I just hoped it was dehydrated after 7 days in the mail and would come to after a drink and some privacy, but no luck. I'm sad that it died but right now I'm more concerned about the 125$ I paid for it.


Does it stink? Because pic doesnt look like death curl.. If dont stink maybe dip fangs in water dish? Or you can flip it over and put a few drops of water on mouth (i personaly hate thatone)


----------



## magneto

Didn't stink. But the abdomen was very soft in places and it was compleatly lifeles and unresponsive when i lifted legs and such. I put it with the mouth in the water dish for a few hours and there was no change. I concluded death and put it in a plastic bag and was planning on throwing it today. I'll guess I'll check up on it one more time before doing so, but I really don't see this one waking up again.


----------



## Chris LXXIX

magneto said:


> Didn't stink. But the abdomen was very soft in places and it was compleatly lifeles and unresponsive when i lifted legs and such. I put it with the mouth in the water dish for a few hours and there was no change. I concluded death and put it in a plastic bag and was planning on throwing it today. I'll guess I'll check up on it one more time before doing so, but I really don't see this one waking up again.


I'm sorry to hear that, magneto. Lately you are a bit unlucky with T's, let's say.


----------



## magneto

Chris LXXIX said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, magneto. Lately you are a bit unlucky with T's, let's say.


You could say that :unhappy:

But...I checked up on it now and despite having been in a very nearly air tight plastic bag overnight, it stil did not smell anything. Shouldn't it smell by now if it was dead? It's been well over 30 hours since I suspect it died.

I put it back in the enclosure with the mouth touching the surface of the water dish...maybe I'm lucky.


----------



## Chris LXXIX

magneto said:


> You could say that :unhappy:
> 
> But...I checked up on it now and despite having been in a very nearly air tight plastic bag overnight, it stil did not smell anything. Shouldn't it smell by now if it was dead? It's been well over 30 hours since I suspect it died.
> 
> I put it back in the enclosure with the mouth touching the surface of the water dish...maybe I'm lucky.


At least you can hope for a miracle. Doesn't smell bad? Probably the T isn't dead.. wait, man. Wait until there's a 100% sure T death.

Curiosity: you said you paid 125 $ for the T (and let me say, a great, a great price indeed, IMO.. here those are way more high priced, a female _Theraphosa_ sp. cost more than a brand new PS4) but why $ and not Euro, or GBP Pounds, or another European currency? Don't tell me you ordered the T from USA?


----------



## pyro fiend

Chris LXXIX said:


> At least you can hope for a miracle. Doesn't smell bad? Probably the T isn't dead.. wait, man. Wait until there's a 100% sure T death.


Agreeing here.. Maybe put her on her nack and do the water drops in mouth? So you know she has to drink?



> Curiosity: you said you paid 125 $ for the T (and let me say, a great, a great price indeed, IMO.. here those are way more high priced, a female _Theraphosa_ sp. cost more than a brand new PS4) but why $ and not Euro, or GBP Pounds, or another European currency? Don't tell me you ordered the T from USA?


Think was so the rest of us know how much he realy payed (seems like a good majority of us arnt EU but US)


----------



## magneto

pyro fiend said:


> Agreeing here.. Maybe put her on her nack and do the water drops in mouth? So you know she has to drink?


It's dead for sure. Has started to stink.


----------



## pyro fiend

magneto said:


> It's dead for sure. Has started to stink.


Dang xc i seen ur other post too..tough luck


----------



## magneto

pyro fiend said:


> Think was so the rest of us know how much he realy payed (seems like a good majority of us arnt EU but US)


Correct.


----------



## Chris LXXIX

pyro fiend said:


> Think was so the rest of us know how much he realy payed (seems like a good majority of us arnt EU but US)


Uh, i'm sorry man, i'm not sure if i "got" your comment well due to the barrier language. I know that here, on Arachnoboards, majority of users/enthusiasts are from USA and Canada.
I was a bit curios (i'm a curios one, i admit.. but only in the good way, for learn) since magneto said $, and not Euro (or another European currency) so i was wonder if he bought the T from a USA based seller.
Since there's, obviously, the ocean in the middle, and then after customs.. the package could took a while for arrive, that's why.


----------



## pyro fiend

Chris LXXIX said:


> Uh, i'm sorry man, i'm not sure if i "got" your comment well due to the barrier language. I know that here, on Arachnoboards, majority of users/enthusiasts are from USA and Canada.
> I was a bit curios (i'm a curios one, i admit.. but only in the good way, for learn) since magneto said $, and not Euro (or another European currency) so i was wonder if he bought the T from a USA based seller.
> Since there's, obviously, the ocean in the middle, and then after customs.. the package could took a while for arrive, that's why.


I was saying he used the US dollar so the majority of us in the states know how much he payed, as if he said €112 or £80 alot of people would have asked how much money he that is in the US dollar. So instead of a eu currency he just said $ to cut to the chase for the majority of us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kina

It's funny you should say "glazed ceramic water dish" so it won't leak. I got a shallow natural looking water dish (I think it was by Zoo-Md) at Petco, and it LEAKED! I use glass or stainless steel dishes now. Nice enclosures. Is 5 gallons going to be big enough for the T. Blondi all it's life? I wonder if I need a 5 or 10 gallon for my Acanthoscurria Geniculata. I'm sure 5 is fine.


----------



## Saark

Kina said:


> I Is 5 gallons going to be big enough for the T. Blondi all it's life?
> I wonder if I need a 5 or 10 gallon for my Acanthoscurria Geniculata. I'm sure 5 is fine.


My T. stirmi is in a 50 gal Exo Terra and she uses all the space. There wouldn't even be room in a 5 gallon for the T to dig a proper burrow. I can't imagine keeping a full grown Theraphosa in a 5 gallon tank. 
It would be as large as it's enclosure. My juvenile A. geniculata is already in a 5 gallon (large critter keeper) I have an 18x18x12 ExoTerra it will be going into. A ten gallon tank is only 10in x 20in. That strikes me as way too small for a T's that will get 8in to 11in in size


----------



## Austin S.

75 gal Theraphosa stirmi tank video 
https://vimeo.com/138479308

I know I've posted this somewhere else, but it should belong here in all honesty.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Saark

That's beautiful!


----------



## magneto

Made a new enclosure for my Poecilotheria rufiliata unsexed sub adult. I almost regret it because it looked like a monster in the previous enclosure and it looks so small now in the new one. 

Sorry about the sideways pictures. I'm on my phone and can't seem to find a way to upload them flipped the right way.


----------



## SarahBRei

I'm ordering a LP from Tarantulas Canada soon, I thought I would get the little guys home ready before he/she came to allow the eco-earth to dry out.

Still missing water dishes, but as I'm waiting for it to dry it seemed counter productive!


----------



## SpiderDad61

*New N. Chromatus enclosure.*

He's only about 1"+-, but I wanted to give him/her something w more digging area. This one loves 
to burrow. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 139964


----------



## SpiderDad61

View attachment 139965

Another pic


----------



## Austin S.

Some custom made arboreal enclosures, made by my friend Isaiah, at TCAexotics.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lesha MJJ

*Psalmopoeus irminia*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dillonslayer

10 Gallon tank for Arboreal Aviculari Aviculari I styled it after the Alien (1979) Franchise as it is my favorite movie series. Action figure of Predator to keep my spider safe of course... message if this is a good home fory young T

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## viper69

Dillonslayer said:


> 10 Gallon tank for Arboreal Aviculari Aviculari I styled it after the Alien (1979) Franchise as it is my favorite movie series. Action figure of Predator to keep my spider safe of course... message if this is a good home fory young T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 206429


This the *WRONG* type of setup for an arboreal T. It's *completely* wrong/terrible. Please look up Avic setups across the forum (including 2 posts above yours) and you will see you have a terrestrial setup.

I would also do A LOT of research reading the forums on Avics. The type of setup you have indicates you haven't done this to the extent that you should have if at all.

Man, this is terrible.

Your T will absolutely do poorly in this setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Dillonslayer

q

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Echolalia

New house for my G. pulcra!
(I don't know if I should add more substrate? Its 5.5" between the lid and the ground and his legspan is between 4.5"-5" depending on how stretched out he is).


----------



## viper69

Echolalia said:


> New house for my G. pulcra!
> (I don't know if I should add more substrate? Its 5.5" between the lid and the ground and his legspan is between 4.5"-5" depending on how stretched out he is).


I'd add more sub, and I'd get rid of that screen top. That tank is not ideal for tarantulas as they often get caught on the screen. You'd be better off with an acrylic lid.

You MAY be able to cut away the screen and put a piece of acrylic in place, thus allowing you to keep the plastic lid's frame, in case you haven't already done so.


----------



## Haemus

Enclosure for my female 3.5" G. Pulchripes, measures 10x10x10" (i removed the plastic frame that holds the lid for easier viewing)

Since this is my first T, any criticism is greatly appreciated. Specifically, I wonder if my water dish is too big and if there is enough substrate to prevent a bad fall. Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

Haemus said:


> Enclosure for my female 3.5" G. Pulchripes, measures 10x10x10" (i removed the plastic frame that holds the lid for easier viewing)
> 
> Since this is my first T, any criticism is greatly appreciated. Specifically, I wonder if my water dish is too big and if there is enough substrate to prevent a bad fall. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 206782



Nice T. I'd give the T more floor space if I was you. Sure it will live, but it wont' thrive in there.

Distance from sub floor to lid of container is best at 1.5-2x their DLS.

The dish isn't too big, but it doesn't need to be that big. I'd give your T a smaller, but deeper water dish so it doesn't evaporate as fast, thus reducing how often you have to fill it up. It's not mandatory mind you, just might make things easier for you.

I use these, and I get them at the Dollar Star, for 0.99cents, not the rip off price you see on eBay!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-Day-Weekl...nizer-Round-Stackable-Container-/131575097000

I also use the small size ExoTerra water bowls and sink them into the sub a bit to make it easier for the Ts to drink.

I'd also drop in some cork bark flats, one or two pieces to vary up the terrain, optional, but my Chaco loves her cork bark flat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Haemus

viper69 said:


> Nice T. I'd give the T more floor space if I was you. Sure it will live, but it wont' thrive in there.
> 
> Distance from sub floor to lid of container is best at 1.5-2x their DLS.
> 
> The dish isn't too big, but it doesn't need to be that big. I'd give your T a smaller, but deeper water dish so it doesn't evaporate as fast, thus reducing how often you have to fill it up. It's not mandatory mind you, just might make things easier for you.
> 
> I use these, and I get them at the Dollar Star, for 0.99cents, not the rip off price you see on eBay!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-Day-Weekl...nizer-Round-Stackable-Container-/131575097000
> 
> I also use the small size ExoTerra water bowls and sink them into the sub a bit to make it easier for the Ts to drink.
> 
> I'd also drop in some cork bark flats, one or two pieces to vary up the terrain, optional, but my Chaco loves her cork bark flat.


I've actually got a small piece of cork bark, I'll remove the ruins and fit it in. One of the reasons why I wasn't set on the water dish was the amount of space it takes up, so going to look into the options you suggested.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## viper69

Echolalia said:


> New house for my G. pulcra!
> (I don't know if I should add more substrate? Its 5.5" between the lid and the ground and his legspan is between 4.5"-5" depending on how stretched out he is).


A reasonable distance from sub surface to lid is 1.5x the Ts DLS.

Is that a screen lid you have on there? The typical tank product you have comes with a screen lid. If so, you really should replace it or your T might end up getting caught in the screen by its tarsal claws. Losing a leg, or worse dying.


----------



## viper69

Haemus said:


> I've actually got a small piece of cork bark, I'll remove the ruins and fit it in. One of the reasons why I wasn't set on the water dish was the amount of space it takes up, so going to look into the options you suggested.  Thanks for the help!



No problem.


----------



## Praxibetelix

This is for Blue Death Feigning Beetles x 4. They belong to my daughter, so the pink jar was her touch lol. They seem happy and like to use the shade and hides available. The white paper with the drawing is her rendition of the largest beetle, Goliath, it is taped to the outside of the enclosure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NathanWillaim

My 10gal vertical conversion in progress.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mauri

Enclosure for the largest arboreals




Bit of a chopper. First try and was a bit of a nightmare...few mistakes but overall I think a pretty good attempt.

Gonna fill it with subs etc and do a dry run and the current inhabitant needs at least 4 yrs I reckon to grow into it. In fact might even leave it till then...unless I see a good offer on a juvenile sp.Amazonica.

(reason I included the drawer because you use that or a mitre board in the construction). ((was pure coincidence and a brain wave from me to use..but trusting in my local carpentry I knew it was a perfect right angle)).

She is a beauty! (and def a beast).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Solsurfer

H


Mauri said:


> Enclosure for the largest arboreals
> 
> View attachment 209059
> 
> 
> Bit of a chopper. First try and was a bit of a nightmare...few mistakes but overall I think a pretty good attempt.
> 
> Gonna fill it with subs etc and do a dry run and the current inhabitant needs at least 4 yrs I reckon to grow into it. In fact might even leave it till then...unless I see a good offer on a juvenile sp.Amazonica.
> 
> (reason I included the drawer because you use that or a mitre board in the construction). ((was pure coincidence and a brain wave from me to use..but trusting in my local carpentry I knew it was a perfect right angle)).
> 
> She is a beauty! (and def a beast).


High quality .good one . Its a bit of work converting those and furnishing. Takes some time but well worth it and relatively cheap .


----------



## Marx

thats my enclosures

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mauri

Vince Zito said:


> H
> 
> High quality .good one . Its a bit of work converting those and furnishing. Takes some time but well worth it and relatively cheap .


Yes def worth it looks quite professional. Although few of my holes were a bit badly done, I did them by hand (took two days). I'd recommend an electric drill but always test on an off cut. (so you know you arent going to get any cracks).

And the glue is really expensive £15 (so what $22?) But I could probably make another ten cases out of it. I might make a smaller one for say a Versicolor and a Terrestial one for a B Annitha or Ap Chalcodes. I think for a burrower might be a bit of a waste of effort.

I think my total costs were around £60 (but it's 10inchesx10x20 and 6mm thick). Also if I could have got the hinges from the same company would have saved me a bit as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## di276

custom made 

http://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w577/gepz47/A2_zpslsjppdlx.jpg

http://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w577/gepz47/A2_zpslsjppdlx.jpg

http://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w577/gepz47/A3_zpsdouhmdac.jpg

http://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w577/gepz47/A4_zpsc7puly14.jpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrsHaas

That pokie tank is so bare!


----------



## Twohy

Chaco Goldenknee barn wood set-up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blackout14

@UrbanTaco enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73

New here and to the hobby.  Here's one of my sling enclosures.  Basic and this sight will give me great ideas moving forward.

Avic. Pulpurea just arrived today and settling in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoshBC

My Pandinus Cavimanus & Androctonus Amoreuxi terrariums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshBC

My Hottentotta Judaicus terrarium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

UrbanTaco said:


> Avic. Pulpurea


A. purpurea , no L, he's not a pulp hah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackout14

Here's some I just finished got 3 more working ran out of the cork I need though 









The corker is made from cork rounds and miss and has an area behind it can get between it and the glass a bigger version of the amac boxes they were in for my avic avic and P irminia. I have some more to build for a few more gotta get more cork

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Blackout14

So I posted the cages I built last night and had a question.  I wanted to put cork rounds comming out of it towards the front hollow end C facing forward so it looks like a hollow branch comming of the cork I made look like a tree maybe 3 inches long.  Do you guys think hot glue alone will be enough to hold it on in place or should I use nails or something to kinda push into the limb I'm making and push into the cork and then glue. Any one have experience with it supporting like that I mean it's only cork and light but though it would look really neat


----------



## viper69

Blackout14 said:


> So I posted the cages I built last night and had a question.  I wanted to put cork rounds comming out of it towards the front hollow end C facing forward so it looks like a hollow branch comming of the cork I made look like a tree maybe 3 inches long.  Do you guys think hot glue alone will be enough to hold it on in place or should I use nails or something to kinda push into the limb I'm making and push into the cork and then glue. Any one have experience with it supporting like that I mean it's only cork and light but though it would look really neat


You could try it. I use hot glue, but honestly while easy to use, I find it to be a poor glue. I had a plastic water bowl glued to an acrylic piece below it as a stand, and after a year the two pieces came apart. I would try it, but don't expect much IME, ie last long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackout14

viper69 said:


> You could try it. I use hot glue, but honestly while easy to use, I find it to be a poor glue. I had a plastic water bowl glued to an acrylic piece below it as a stand, and after a year the two pieces came apart. I would try it, but don't expect much IME, ie last long.


I might use some 00 penny nails in the end of the cork and the base as support.  Right now I have an extra 5 gallon I built cause i had enough acrylic left but nothing big enough for it yet but my lampropelma Borneo female is growing quick so I built this to play with for now but don't like the way the tube is because with a big defensive species  I don't think I want her that close while doing maint

	
	
		
		
	


	




I also ran to the container store on lunch break picked up a bunch of the amac boxes with the low tops and found acrylic boxes that are thick for plush toys display I am going to use that are double the size of the amac boxes for my I Mira both of em and my e murinus.  Got the drill press set up and a lot of drilling ahead of me tommorow


----------



## viper69

Blackout14 said:


> I might use some 00 penny nails in the end of the cork and the base as support.  Right now I have an extra 5 gallon I built cause i had enough acrylic left but nothing big enough for it yet but my lampropelma Borneo female is growing quick so I built this to play with for now but don't like the way the tube is because with a big defensive species  I don't think I want her that close while doing maint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ran to the container store on lunch break picked up a bunch of the amac boxes with the low tops and found acrylic boxes that are thick for plush toys display I am going to use that are double the size of the amac boxes for my I Mira both of em and my e murinus.  Got the drill press set up and a lot of drilling ahead of me tommorow


Would you PM me the link for those boxes. I'd be interested in a larger box for my I mira as well.


----------



## Blackout14

Done . They have other sixes this is the tallest they have a few lower rectangle sixes I may grab for terrestrials depending how these work out gonna drill em tommorow


----------



## Blackout14

viper69 said:


> Would you PM me the link for those boxes. I'd be interested in a larger box for my I mira as well.


Do you think it would be a good idea to drill a row of holes along the top and the bottom to allow the burrows to dry out a bit and flooding or not necessary with these guys?


----------



## Blackout14

Well drug if the drill press drill like ten amac boxes and 4 of these cubes.  2 house my I miras and I'm not sure about the other two yet.  Came out well I think


----------



## viper69

Blackout14 said:


> Do you think it would be a good idea to drill a row of holes along the top and the bottom to allow the burrows to dry out a bit and flooding or not necessary with these guys?


Which species again? With my O.v's (formerly Lv's aka Singapore Blues) I tried both holes throughout the depth of the substrate, as well as no holes. I noticed no benefit to the T, nor change in their behavior. The sub certainly dried out quicker of course w/the hole version.

For I. mira, my setup is similar to yours. I put only 1 row on all 4 sides. I have a water dish, I suggest you put one in there too, they will drink. I've seen mine do it a few times. You won't need holes further down the container, they need dry sub.

Also, I took a piece of flat cork bark, and laid it at 45 deg. angle against a wall. In doing this, my mira immediately chose the space between the cork slab and the container wall as its hide. And a day later started burrowing in same space, allowing me to see it through the acrylic the entire time. This was helpful to me as it allowed to learn just how sensitive they are to crickets walking over them. It had a few trapdoors by then, and it would run to each door that corresponded to where the cricket was located.

What size is that cube and what size is your mira? I'd be prepared for the mira to potentially raise the substrate height 1-2" from where it is now. It happened in my case, so it may happen to yours as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackout14

viper69 said:


> Which species again? With my O.v's (formerly Lv's aka Singapore Blues) I tried both holes throughout the depth of the substrate, as well as no holes. I noticed no benefit to the T, nor change in their behavior. The sub certainly dried out quicker of course w/the hole version.
> 
> For I. mira, my setup is similar to yours. I put only 1 row on all 4 sides. I have a water dish, I suggest you put one in there too, they will drink. I've seen mine do it a few times. You won't need holes further down the container, they need dry sub.
> 
> Also, I took a piece of flat cork bark, and laid it at 45 deg. angle against a wall. In doing this, my mira immediately chose the space between the cork slab and the container wall as its hide. And a day later started burrowing in same space, allowing me to see it through the acrylic the entire time. This was helpful to me as it allowed to learn just how sensitive they are to crickets walking over them. It had a few trapdoors by then, and it would run to each door that corresponded to where the cricket was located.
> 
> What size is that cube and what size is your mira? I'd be prepared for the mira to potentially raise the substrate height 1-2" from where it is now. It happened in my case, so it may happen to yours as well.


Perfect!  Yea I am going to put a water bowl after they settle in both were intent on leaving the container so in a few days once they burrow I will add one.  That cube is basically 6 inches wide and 8 inches tall. I had them in Tupperware containers before these are just nicer I did the cork bark thing sorta with my e murinus and it worked well I tried it with these guys they diddnt seem to care my big I Mira is an inch and a half maybe 2 and the other is a sling maybe half an inch to 3/4


----------



## Blackout14

I have a small flower pot broke in half maybe I will try that to encourage her to burrow in the side


----------



## Blackout14

Better pic of the big girl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## raggamuffin415

If people are generally trying to make their enclosures resemble natural settings, I don't understand why so many people ignore the floor of the setups. I've seen elaborate setups with cork and plants and vines, but the soil is left alone. Walk through anywhere in nature where spiders appear, and you'll see leaf litter, twigs, moss, etc on the ground. It's very easy to create that look in an enclosure, yet many people overlook the detail. Ruins the entire setup in my opinion as it looses it's authenticity...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## raggamuffin415

For my P Rufilata

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## raggamuffin415

For p irminia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## raggamuffin415

Another shot of the first tank picnic posted for my C. Schioedtei. My first attempt at using foam... worked pretty well, tho part of the foam shrank/collapsed since I used gorilla glue to secure to glass. Making sure t's have hiding places is essential, whether it's with a cork tube or branches and plants.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## raggamuffin415

My P. Striata girl is pushing close to 8".
I find making the enclosures so much fun, tho prefer arboreal vertical ones then terrestrial which give you less options I feel.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blackout14

raggamuffin415 said:


> If people are generally trying to make their enclosures resemble natural settings, I don't understand why so many people ignore the floor of the setups. I've seen elaborate setups with cork and plants and vines, but the soil is left alone. Walk through anywhere in nature where spiders appear, and you'll see leaf litter, twigs, moss, etc on the ground. It's very easy to create that look in an enclosure, yet many people overlook the detail. Ruins the entire setup in my opinion as it looses it's authenticity...


Because in ten minutes any leaf litter I put in there is buried anyhow they make it look more natural by digging and webbing


----------



## raggamuffin415

With burrowers, obligate or even opportunistic, then yes that can be an issue, but arboreals not as much. Providing hides often helps prevent too much rearranging in my experience.Vertical cork rounds usually get excavated by my poecs and psalmoeps, but it's easy to remove the webbed dirt clods they toss out lol.


----------



## RMJ

A. Versicolour


----------



## Blackout14

RMJ said:


> A. Versicolour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 214158


Looks nice but I would be careful with those lights especially inside the cage they can get really hot I'd be afraid of the t burning itself if it touched it let alone maybe drying out the enclosure.   But it looks very nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

_Ephebopus uatuman_ 4x8x12 with 8"+ of substrate. 
The 2.5-3" juveniles have already burrowed to the opposite bottom corner. from a 3.5" starter hole, they have used almost all of the moss and leaves to make the turret mounds.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## RMJ

Blackout14 said:


> Looks nice but I would be careful with those lights especially inside the cage they can get really hot I'd be afraid of the t burning itself if it touched it let alone maybe drying out the enclosure.   But it looks very nice


@Blackout14 Both lights are LED and give off no heat  I set up and tested the enclosed for a good 2 weeks before placing the T in. Thank you for the heads up anyway!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karla

My Phlogius crassipes (Australian T) is in a huge tank with 2 levels, in the wild her burrow can be 1-2 metres (3-6 foot) deep so I like to give her lots of room to move, she takes the substrate from the top level and builds tunnels on the lower level,  I can still see her from the false bottom. I must remember to upload a picture. She comes out when shedding to get some water from her dish, she is tropical so I keep the humidity high in the tank with daily sprays of water and a good warm room temperature all year round. Charlotte is 5 this year and loves crickets the most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas

Sounds dope, post pics!


----------



## Willuminati

Here are some I've made for my OBT slings, A.Versi subs and an LP 

ThecontainerstoreFTW

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Karla

MrsHaas said:


> Sounds dope, post pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayWebb

10 gallon for P.irminia with actinic light

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayWebb

actinic light. 
this was built for about 10 dollars.
1 10 watt royal blue led (440-460 nm)
3 scraps of plexi
solder to led
solder in battery harness
voila. this is my first attempt. led were procured of ebay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RMJ

A. Geniculata Home

Reactions: Like 15 | Love 1


----------



## viper69

RMJ said:


> A. Geniculata Home
> 
> View attachment 219772
> View attachment 219771


You should make a build thread for something like this, very nice indeed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RMJ

viper69 said:


> You should make a build thread for something like this, very nice indeed.


Thank you, I am noting the positive comments on my bioactive vivariums!

I must not take all the glory! as it is a friend that builds these glass vivs for his business, I just help plant my own and set them how I want. I would do a big post with pics of all my vivs for people to see but dont know the rules on pretty much advertising my friends services.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## viper69

RMJ said:


> Thank you, I am noting the positive comments on my bioactive vivariums!
> 
> I must not take all the glory! as it is a friend that builds these glass vivs for his business, I just help plant my own and set them how I want. I would do a big post with pics of all my vivs for people to see but dont know the rules on pretty much advertising my friends services.


There's nothing wrong with taking pics of your vivs and posting. If however you are taking pics and then dropping a link to his/her site, might be an issue. Just put in the text PM me to learn the company who made them.


----------



## raggamuffin415

JayWebb said:


> 10 gallon for P.irminia with actinic light


Nice little setup, though pointless to put Irminia in there lol. Put my girl in a 12x12x18 and she rarely ever leaves cork round, no effort to explore from what I've seen!

RMJ, cool tanks man! Would love to see more and learn more about the set ups.


----------



## vespers

_Dendrobates leucomelas_ vivarium
24x18x36 Exo Terra

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## viper69

vespers said:


> _Dendrobates leucomelas_ vivarium
> 24x18x36 Exo Terra



Very nice Vespers!! Definitely inspires me to keep going in this direction. The more pics the merrier. Did the branch on the right develop plants on it? Or is it artificial cage furniture? Either way it looks very nice. What LED lighting system are you using?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vespers

Thanks, man...the branch is a tree fern log. The plant at the top is a black rabbit's foot fern (_Davallia trichomanoides)_, and the small vines with round leaves growing down it are _Peperomia prostrata_. The small leaved vine growing up the log is _Ficus pumilia 'Minima'_. And there's at least 2 different types of moss growing on it. Except for one of the mosses, I planted those there myself and let them take off. The lighting is one of the 22" LED bars sold by Tincman Herps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

vespers said:


> Thanks, man...the branch is a tree fern log. The plant at the top is a black rabbit's foot fern (_Davallia trichomanoides)_, and the small vines with round leaves growing down it are _Peperomia prostrata_. The small leaved vine growing up the log is _Ficus pumilia 'Minima'_. And there's at least 2 different types of moss growing on it. Except for one of the mosses, I planted those there myself and let them take off. The lighting is one of the 22" LED bars sold by Tincman Herps.


@vespers would you clear your inbox please. I'm sure it's full because of PM. I have saved all the info you kindly provided. I have a reply to send you based on the previous info and some additional research since last communicating.

Just let me know when it's not full.


----------



## vespers

viper69 said:


> @vespers would you clear your inbox please. I'm sure it's full because of PM. I have saved all the info you kindly provided. I have a reply to send you based on the previous info and some additional research since last communicating.
> 
> Just let me know when it's not full.


Hopefully its cleared up some now, I wasn't exactly sure how to do it on this newer version of the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

vespers said:


> Hopefully its cleared up some now, I wasn't exactly sure how to do it on this newer version of the forum.


It's NOT intuitive at all. I had to give Poec a crash course not long ago.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hias

B. auratum and P. irminia

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 1


----------



## viper69

Hias said:


> B. auratum and P. irminia


Very nice looking. I wish you had a build thread for these. Where did the irminia take up residence?

What did you use to make the background wall in both setups, and how did you do it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hias

Its very simple to build such Terras. Just go into the forest and look for "Things". The substrate is loamy soil (or earth?) from there. The background is also made of loamy soil. Simply press it down firmly.
Maybe i will make a build thread for the next one 
For the irminia: I hoped she would build up her home in the barktube to the left. But no, she is hiding in front under the bough 

Sry, if my english inst perfect. Its not my native language.

Btw: Thats my first Terra ever made for my G. porteri, but im not so happy about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69

Hias said:


> Its very simple to build such Terras. Just go into the forest and look for "Things". The substrate is loamy soil (or earth?) from there. The background is also made of loamy soil. Simply press it down firmly.
> Maybe i will make a build thread for the next one
> For the irminia: I hoped she would build up her home in the barktube to the left. But no, she is hiding in front under the bough
> 
> Sry, if my english inst perfect. Its not my native language.


Danke

Your English is far better than my German  A build thread would be quite helpful. There are a lot of details we do in building that aren't obvious with the pictures.


----------



## Hias

Hias said:


> P. irminia


Update: Now with Hedera helix.
Her webbing is over the left plant.

Im happy now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers

vespers said:


> I must've missed this post months back. Spidershop UK _does_ carry more "natural" looking bowls that tiny though. They do exist, just not as easy to find.
> 
> http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/water-bowl-p-2776.html#.U_yX3FIg-po


@CitizensOfTheWomb
You seriously gave this post from over 2 years a "dislike"...because I posted a link to some waterbowls that spidershop sells? LOL...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bluecatfish

Terrestrial 

Grammostola pulchra In a 32 oz deli cup.


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

vespers said:


> @CitizensOfTheWomb
> You seriously gave this post from over 2 years a "dislike"...because I posted a link to some waterbowls that spidershop sells? LOL...


Oh I'm sorry that was totally an accident.Undid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sTop

no new post at this section?!


----------



## sTop

vespers said:


> _Dendrobates leucomelas_ vivarium
> 24x18x36 Exo Terra


a great enclosure setup this is great for a rainforest tarantula right?!


----------



## vespers

sTop said:


> a great enclosure setup this is great for a rainforest tarantula right?!


Thanks 
This vivarium is for dart frogs though. You could possibly do something similar for an arboreal rainforest tarantula, with a few modifications. But that enclosure size would be overkill for any tarantula (Its 3 ft tall, 2 feet wide, and 1 1/2 feet deep).


----------



## sTop

vespers said:


> Thanks
> This vivarium is for dart frogs though. You could possibly do something similar for an arboreal rainforest tarantula, with a few modifications. But that enclosure size would be overkill for any tarantula (Its 3 ft tall, 2 feet wide, and 1 1/2 feet deep).


its really large terrarium this is my rainforest enclo...the size is 12 Length x 8 width x 8 Height


----------



## bluecatfish

Terrestrial

Grammostola pulchra In a 32 oz deli cup.


----------



## sTop



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Orchidist

Holy crap sTop the top enclosure is amazing! What's the species?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Orchidist

Betta cup enclosure for A. versicolor sling. The bottom moss is (I think) Thuidium delicatulum. The moss on the bark is some random tropical moss from my crested gecko vivarium.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dirtmonkey

*Terrestrial*
The _Grammostola_ desert nursery. 

Keeping it simple. I've used a gold colored clay from the forest, leaving little roots and moss bits in (and oven baking to kill off anything living in it). It's too heavy to use in large amounts, but in these smaller amounts they love it. It's not dusty and looks desert like without using sand. Most of them dug out caves under the bark right away, then sculpted out landscapes around them that they bind with silk and change around every few days.

4 _G. pulchra_ to the left, 4 _G. pulchripes_ to the right. The _pulchra_ on the top left is the only one that isn't really into digging around, at least for now, and likes hanging out in full view. the two larger 2.5"-ish _pulchripes_ mostly stay up top as well. They're just hiding from being moved around for dusting.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## di276

my arboreal enclosures



[URL=http://s32.photobucket.com/user/deevo_276/media/15178228_1111965575583243_4305194270928984758_n_zpseagj0zyk.jpg.html][/URL]


[URL=http://s32.photobucket.com/user/deevo_276/media/14708180_1094533403993127_7701242995621911036_n_zpspcq9xnnx.jpg.html][/URL]

'][/URL]

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 2


----------



## sTop

Orchidist said:


> Holy crap sTop the top enclosure is amazing! What's the species?


its Lasiodora Striatipes sir...much appreciated that you like it


----------



## Isahales

My Poecilotheria Metallica setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sTop

can someone can show their Lasiodora sp. Striatipes Enclosure setup pls?!?!?!


----------



## raggamuffin415

My P. Pulcher setup... thought was female and then just hooked out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## raggamuffin415

For female P. Rufilata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orchidist

Update on the mini naturalistic vivarium for my Avic. versicolor sling. It looks a lot better in real life. idk why my camera likes to focus on the plastic when I try to take a side picture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alienwiredgirl

Terrestrial- 3-7/16" sq. x 4-7/16" h
_Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens_
Container: http://www.containerstore.com/s/clear-flush-lid-amac-boxes/d?productId=10028594&q=Clear box
Moss covered branches: Petco
I first used a sautor iron for the holes but they weren't even, so I used a drill to make them even.
All the

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mitty

di276 said:


> my arboreal enclosures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ']
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]'][/URL]


These are great! Did you make these custom yourself?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hias

Very simple aboreal Setup for a juvenil T.
size: 20*20*30 cm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saark

T. stirmi set up - 36in x 18in x 18in with 4-6 inches (was deeper but has compacted over time) of coco fiber /potting soil mix. Hygrotherm hooked to red heat lamp and ultrasonic fogger with day temp at 84F with a 6 to 8 degree drop at night. Live plants are
Episcia cupreata 'Silver Skies' and Philodendron cordatum 'Lemon' The water dish was removed for cleaning. Can't say I've ever seen her drink from it though...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vespers

Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus' vivarium
36"W x 18"L x 18"H

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tanner Dzula

Arboreal Set up. 
Species: A. Avic 
Cork Bark is completely hollow, and opens up in the bottom Left end as a viewing window into the Hide. 
Hard to see due to my Crappy phone camera, but a few small chunks of moss throughout the Actual cork bark itself.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper

This is one I set up for my P. irminia for once she outgrows her current enclosure, hoping she either uses the cork tube or makes a web tube in the back corner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## salticid

Rehomed my seemanni today


----------



## user 666

*Arboreal*

This one is based on a Hobby Lobby display case (5.5 x 6.5 x 8.5) and is my first attempt at an arboreal enclosure with minimal substrate. The current occupant is an S calceatum whose previous home was short of ventilation and decoration. (it was a rush build for a 3.5" T which was supposed to be a 1.5" T)

The base is a coco fiber sheet (find it in the hermit crab section) with about an inch of moss, a handful of coco fiber substrate, and a water dish. Along the back are a cork bark tube (open at both ends), a twig, and a section of plastic vine wrapped around the twig.

The vine, twig, and tube were hot glued into the enclosure, and so is the coco fiber sheet.

All in all I am pleased with the look but if I had to do it again I would distress the edges of the fiber sheet and use a vine which wasn't so beat up. (But I am going to wait for critiques before trying again, anyway.)

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## HybridReplicate

user 666 said:


> *Arboreal*
> 
> This one is based on a Hobby Lobby display case (5.5 x 6.5 x 8.5) and is my first attempt at an arboreal enclosure with minimal substrate. The current occupant is an S calceatum whose previous home was short of ventilation and decoration. (it was a rush build for a 3.5" T which was supposed to be a 1.5" T)
> 
> The base is a coco fiber sheet (find it in the hermit crab section) with about an inch of moss, a handful of coco fiber substrate, and a water dish. Along the back are a cork bark tube (open at both ends), a twig, and a section of plastic vine wrapped around the twig.
> 
> The vine, twig, and tube were hot glued into the enclosure, and so is the coco fiber sheet.
> 
> All in all I am pleased with the look but if I had to do it again I would distress the edges of the fiber sheet and use a vine which wasn't so beat up. (But I am going to wait for critiques before trying again, anyway.)


Mini helmet case? It's a great size. I very much like the interior design!

Construction-wise I worry that there may not be adequate ventilation. I ended up adding a great number of holes after mine was a stagnant bog.it will help with convenience & containment to cut the lid about 1/3 of the way up & install a hinge. @CyclingSam has a tutorial:






Nicely done!


----------



## CyclingSam

HybridReplicate said:


> Mini helmet case? It's a great size. I very much like the interior design!
> 
> Construction-wise I worry that there may not be adequate ventilation. I ended up adding a great number of holes after mine was a stagnant bog.it will help with convenience & containment to cut the lid about 1/3 of the way up & install a hinge. @CyclingSam has a tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done!


Here is a little more in-depth tutorial I did if you are interested. These are pretty self explanatory though. making it so the lid can open freely is the only tricky part.


----------



## user 666

*Arboreal*

Here is my second arboreal enclosure based on a Hobby Lobby display case (5.5 x 6.5 x 8.5). This one has the same basic build as the first, only with more air holes, an extra vine, and a different water dish.

It is going to house an avic which is arriving today.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## X3MIST

10"Wx10"Hx24"L Terrestrial enclosure with magnet locks, hasp locks, drop down door and setup.

Reactions: Like 7 | Lollipop 1


----------



## HybridReplicate

X3MIST said:


> 10"Wx10"Hx24"L Terrestrial enclosure with magnet locks, hasp locks, drop down door and setup.


Wow. Custom made?


----------



## X3MIST

HybridReplicate said:


> Wow. Custom made?


Yes


----------



## user 666

This is my second terrestrial "show case" enclosure.

It's based on a Hobby Lobby mini helmet display case (5.5 x 6.5 x 8.5) with about 3" of substrate. There is a lot of moss, parts of 4 different plants from Hobby Lobby, and underneath the plants is a cork bark hide.

This was built for an M robustum. It wasn't suitable for that fossorial species, so I took the plants out and added more substrate. But I didn't want to let this work go to waste.












P1040633



__ user 666
__ Mar 5, 2017
__ 1


















P1040634



__ user 666
__ Mar 5, 2017
__ 1


















P1040635



__ user 666
__ Mar 5, 2017
__ 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yolotli

Terrestrial with leaf litter
Heterometrus petersii
Started experimenting with putting leaf litter on the substrate to better simulate a forest floor.


----------



## Zuzu

Arboreal vivariums for my mantises when they big enough.

First two are exo terra 8 x 8 x 12 inches. The aluminum mesh was replaced with safer fiberglass mesh. Last is an extra large container from mantisplace.
Flowers are fake, but the fern and moss on the floors and the moss on the logs are real!


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Had a couple of old fish tanks without covers lying about and wanted to make a nice display enclosure for my genic, I think it's a 6.5 gallon tank (about 18"x10"x10").
I attached 10mm thick square acrylic rods to the short sides with aquarium silicone, the original glass ledges were uneven so I removed them and then reattached them flat to the glass with silicone (I could've left them off but I figured they'd stop the lid from bowing), I attached neodymium magnets to the acrylic rods and lid (which is 3mm thick "glass look" acrylic, I drilled the air holes and bolted on some cheap pull handles I got off of ebay) to hold it in place.

I have one more that's the same size so I'll covert that one at some point, I have a 3ft one I could do as well but I think that's too big for even a Theraposa.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mconnachan

My P. Metallica is getting a new home, 20x20x30 Exo-Terra Nano Vivarium, substrate is a mix of coco fibre, forest floor and moss, all boiled and dried to eradicate any beasties, will add some silk plants or a pathos cutting as they don't need much care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hias

Arboreal: 30*30*45cm
should be ok for C. sp. Sulawesi Black. 
Plants will be added soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vorax29

100% natural (real plants)

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Ungoliant

Enclosure for my new _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_, which is on its way from @cold blood













Psalmopoeus cambridgei Enclosure



__ Ungoliant
__ May 1, 2017
__ 15
__
cambridgei
enclosure
female
juvenile female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joseoro11

Anyone have other examples of terrestrial hobby lobby display enclosures?


----------



## raggamuffin415

Another pokie tank... one of my favorites I've made. Used clay dirt for backdrop for first time. Like how easy and versatile it was to use. Only complaint is how heavy tank is now haha with like 15 lbs of clay in it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## SchubertHelm

Terrestrial







5 gallon tank, backdrop made with great stuff window and door polyurethane foam, brown silicone ll, drift wood collected from local beach ( washed then dried in oven at 200 degrees farenheight for 30 minutes ), backdrop substrate mix 1/8 dry orchid moss, 1/8 tree bark fragments, 3/4 dry coco fibre, hide made with bark collected from local forest, moss collected from backyard, rock water bowl purchased from petsmart, substrate straight coco fibre.

Temporarily housing 4.5" juvenile L.parahybana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kayti

29gal tank. 
Terrestrial
B. hamorii/smithi 

Asking for tips. This is my first T. Thanks!!


----------



## Nanchantress

Mini Really Useful Boxes, modified like @EulersK showed on YouTube.  Penny for size reference.  Made tiny water dishes and caves out of bake-able polymer clay. Twelve happy terrestrial  slings   A.geniculata, S.hoffmanni, B.schroederi, B.albopilosum, B.klaasi B.hamorii.

Reactions: Like 4 | Award 1


----------



## KrisUpNorth

HybridReplicate said:


> Mini helmet case? It's a great size. I very much like the interior design!
> 
> Construction-wise I worry that there may not be adequate ventilation. I ended up adding a great number of holes after mine was a stagnant bog.it will help with convenience & containment to cut the lid about 1/3 of the way up & install a hinge. @CyclingSam has a tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done!


I love his videos.  I have bad feelings about those tarantula huts though, I saw some at Pet Co and half of the spiderlings were dead! Felt so bad for the poor things


----------



## sweetypie

Brachypelma smithi female 0.1.0 enclosure 12x12x12.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## bunniebie

enclosure for young mature female Selenotypus sp. Platinum.
mostly, it's just a 3litre container from bunnings filled 2/3 of the way with coco-peat and some sphagnum moss. i love the little bridge i got for her hide though, it's a $9 aquarium decoration from city farmers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nonnack

It's 40/30/30 (cm) glass, terrestrial, tropical terrarium for my L.parahybana.



















And the back wall, its removable, great thing if you need to wash terrarium.

Reactions: Like 14 | Love 2


----------



## sweetypie

Old bedroom.
I cut grass, feed the pets, and have a place to sit down and relax away from home.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jixie007

Nonnack said:


> And the back wall, its removable, great thing if you need to wash terrarium.


May I ask how you made the removable background? How is it secured? Thanks!


----------



## Nonnack

Sure, but it will be a little bit hard for me to explain it in English, but I will try my best
First i cut piece of paper, at size of back wall of terrarium, it was first layer of back wall. Then I covered it in assembly foam (no idea if its good translation). Put some bark ( I get it myself from freshly cut down trees, and dried it for months) and wait for foam to harden. Then cut foam to size of paper, and also cut some of it make it look more natural. Check if it fits tightly into terrarium. Then covered everything, except bark of course, in black silicon, and put some very dry coco fiber on it. After it is dry i just check if foam is totally covered, if not i used some brown silicone and coco fiber to cover it, and glued some dry moss. Back wall goes very tightly into terrarium and is holding very still, no need of any extra glue or something.

I found video showing very similar technique, it is polish unfortunately, but you can at least see what I am talking about;P

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 3


----------



## jixie007

Thank you, and I understand perfectly. The same techniques are used here. The foam is called 'insulating foam' in english (although most americans call it 'Great Stuff foam' after a popular brand).

I've never seen a removable background, that doesn't permanently alter the tank. It looks good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## starnaito

Little enclosure for my Euthalus sp. yellow. (She has since made it her own and added some tunnels.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenfeeder100

My Hoffmannius spinigerus enclosure and if you look very closely at the second picture, you can see
Kyle kyleson.  (My son named it from a gaming channel.  It had lots of cussing though.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nonnack

It's 30/30/40 cm terrarium for P. cambridgei.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dawnes1221

Arborial setup for Sai, my Texas Bark Scorpion, _Centruroides Vittatus._


----------



## raggamuffin415

Another pokie enclosure...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## starnaito

I found these nice acrylic containers at Target, drilled some holes in the lid, and made a nice home for my little G. rosea.  Once you have Ts, it's funny how you start looking at every container as a potential tarantula enclosure. XD


----------



## Tremayne



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tremayne

I use live plants/supplies from NEHERP and Terrarium from Jamie's.


----------



## KeiraJ

Burrowing 

This terrarium was designed for my Cyriopagopus Lividum. 

12x12x12 exo terra enclosure.

Deep substrate and some minor decoration for aesthetic purposes.

**If I am going to have a pet hole at least I can have a good looking pet hole enclosure  **

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nunoneves

My B.Vagans in her new planted terrarium

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nonnack

It's 30 cm (12 in) glass cube, made from 4 mm glass. Made it for my B. hamorii.













Dry enclosure



__ Nonnack
__ Jan 8, 2018
__ 10



						30 cm (12 in) glass cube for B. hamorii

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TinaM

Container store men’s shoe boxes and command hooks.  I use a plastics drill bit.


----------



## Saark

Nonnack said:


> It's 30 cm (12 in) glass cube, made from 4 mm glass. Made it for my B. hamorii.


This looks pretty cool and would like to do something similar for my G. porteri and maybe a couple other Ts. Just wondering, what grass are you using and are you having luck with growing it or does is just die on you? That wouldn't actually be a bad thing though because the dry brown grasses would give a nice scrubland look to the tank. I also thought of trying some small succulents as well, probably in the 18x18x12 Exo Terra tank.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Nonnack

Its just grass that I gathered in my backyard. It is dead actually because I dried it for about week on heater. It kept the color, part of it is yellow because it is winter, but I like it this way, it fits this 'dry look' of enclosure.
Succulents are very hard, and looks good in dry terrariums. Easy to keep alive, but don't be surprised if you one day will see your plant, butchered by your T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ponkan

Nonnack said:


> Its just grass that I gathered in my backyard. It is dead actually because I dried it for about week on heater. It kept the color, part of it is yellow because it is winter, but I like it this way, it fits this 'dry look' of enclosure.
> Succulents are very hard, and looks good in dry terrariums. Easy to keep alive, but don't be surprised if you one day will see your plant, butchered by your T


Hi! I've been wanting to make a terrarium for terrestrials. Any tips, do's, dont's? I have 3 slings and I'd love to start working on a terrarium/ vivarium just for display.


----------



## Nonnack

There are lot of different techniques, and ways to set up T enclosure. I have seen many nice tutorials on youtube, there you can see how ppl do it from scratch.
Just remember terrarium need to provide good living conditions for T. All the decoration, and nice looking setup is for you not for T and is not so important
Also when building terrarium its is good to know your spider well. That way its easier to plan setup, to predict where it will make hide, and what damage it can do to decorations and plants 
Also you can practice with small enclosures. Even small one can look really nice. This is my setup for juvi GBB, just a little critter keeper, but looking quite interesting.













GBB setup



__ Nonnack
__ Nov 1, 2017
__ 1



						critter keeper, setup for juvi GBB

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KeiraJ

New rainforest enclosure for my C. Versicolour

What do we think??


----------



## Nonnack

KeiraJ said:


> New rainforest enclosure for my C. Versicolour
> 
> What do we think??


To bo honest, it doesn't really look like its made for C versicolor. T will probably make web hide just under the cover, and you will destroy it every time you open container. For sure it will not use that pot as a hide. 
On the other hand if you put this container upright it may do And what is this green grass like stuff, is it real?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KeiraJ

Nonnack said:


> To bo honest, it doesn't really look like its made for C versicolor. T will probably make web hide just under the cover, and you will destroy it every time you open container. For sure it will not use that pot as a hide.
> On the other hand if you put this container upright it may do And what is this green grass like stuff, is it real?



Atm it's a 4cm sling. So I've given it plenty of room to play with. Just expecting him to web up using the vines.

No the grass is artificial. Am trying to replicate a jungle. And I'm aware he likely won't use it but I'm offering as much choice of foliage and cover as possible while he is still small.


----------



## VisuaLynnArt

Phidippus regius enclosure!
30x30x30cm EXO TERRA

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Pokie11

This is my N.incei enclosure. Not as fancy as other enclosures here, but it still looks kinda nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitelightning777

I would do the following improvements on a Jamie's juvenile enclosure to better handle "exuberant" arboreal tarantulas.

Sadly enough, same size as that crappy Versicolor cage I was stuck with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pirminiamac

Still a work in progress atm, it's just home to one retired male H._kalimantan _

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dawid

Hi everybody!

Here I want to show you a couple of my enclosures. In the first one lives a Brachypelma boehmei, the second one, the „greener-one“ is the home of a Brachypelma albopilosum. I hope you like it! 

Greetings from Germany
Dawid

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Nonnack

Looks nice, but I hope the hide in first one isn't made from big heavy stone


----------



## Dawid

Actually it is. But the stone lies on the ground of the enclosure. So it is safe for the spider. In addition, the ground consists of loamy earth. This gives additional stability.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hias

Dry setup.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Atx512

My T. Stirmi molted so he got a new home. 20gal long

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kymura

larger sling boxes, I utilize collectible card boxes ^.^

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Sicarius1

The queens layer. P. Regalis . Still under construction. Arboreal. 10 gallon inverted. Modified tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Campi95

*Terrestrial

Adult enclosure from Jamie’s Tarantulas

For a juvenile-adultish G. pulchripes

*
He was by far the most “stressed out” of my collection so i thought a zen garden would do him good. The “water” was done with aquarium gravel, and all the decorations were bought at a petco in the aquarium section. And yes, a water dish was added just after taking this pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hias

The beginning of a Terra for P. carpenteri.


----------



## lordOglefore

Hello this is my first post so please be kind, I believe I am posting in the right area please move my post if not. 

I’d like to post the start to finish of my GBB exoterra oldschool alien taking over gas-station scene. 

This was a lot of work and diligence, and I’m very excited about the final product. Please do give suggestions

My spider is a green bottle blue I’ve had from the size of a dime. I still am unsure of the sex, they’ve just molted before moving into the new inclosure (I waited a week and a half before doing anything)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Whitelightning777

Nicely done!! It'll look pretty radical once it's webbed up.


----------



## Lumina

*Arboreal / Terrestrial
*
My two arboreal enclosures (housed for a 3/4" and 1" Avicularia  Purpurea slings)

Terrestrial enclosure is for my 1" Brachypelma Albilosum

Substrate is EcoEarth coconut fiber

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## buzz182

lordOglefore said:


> Hello this is my first post so please be kind, I believe I am posting in the right area please move my post if not.
> 
> I’d like to post the start to finish of my GBB exoterra oldschool alien taking over gas-station scene.
> 
> This was a lot of work and diligence, and I’m very excited about the final product. Please do give suggestions
> 
> My spider is a green bottle blue I’ve had from the size of a dime. I still am unsure of the sex, they’ve just molted before moving into the new inclosure (I waited a week and a half before doing anything)


Please update When He/she has redecorated, looks great.


----------



## Dorifto

Here my new eclosures for the G. Pulchra and the A.Geniculata.

The pebbles are they basking spot. Beneath that is the heat mat. They provide a very good place to bask, and maintains very good the heat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 2


----------



## Sander DM

Bioactive desert vivarium with custom background. This is first time I build a desert type biotope. I haven't moved my tarantula in yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto

Sander DM said:


> Bioactive desert vivarium with custom background. This is first time I build a desert type biotope. I haven't moved my tarantula in yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289044


Nice setup!!
Are the cactus naturals?


----------



## Sander DM

Dorifto said:


> Nice setup!!
> Are the cactus naturals?


Yes all cactus and succulents are live plants. Thanks I'm quite satisfied with it as well.


----------



## Dorifto

Be careful with the prongs, if they are the hard ones, if the tarantula falls on them could hurt the tarantula.


----------



## Sander DM

Dorifto said:


> Be careful with the prongs, if they are the hard ones, if the tarantula falls on them could hurt the tarantula.


Hi, I took this in consideration and all the prongs are of the soft type. I can easily hold or press the cacti and they will bend not sting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto

Sander DM said:


> Hi, I took this in consideration and all the prongs are of the soft type. I can easily hold or press the cacti and they will bend not sting.


Nice!
I would add some natural dry grass, they look great with that


----------



## Sander DM

Dorifto said:


> Nice!
> I would add some natural dry grass, they look great with that


I will be looking for this in the next few days but I think it will be a little hard to find here.


----------



## Dorifto

Sander DM said:


> I will be looking for this in the next few days but I think it will be a little hard to find here.


You can do it yourself very easily. Take a grass, put it upside down. Let it dry xD


----------



## Sander DM

Dorifto said:


> You can do it yourself very easily. Take a grass, put it upside down. Let it dry xD


I'm currently living in Bangkok not much grass here XD


----------



## Dorifto

May the grass be with you hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sander DM

Dorifto said:


> Here my new eclosures for the G. Pulchra and the A.Geniculata.
> 
> The pebbles are they basking spot. Beneath that is the heat mat. They provide a very good place to bask, and maintains very good the heat.
> 
> View attachment 288602
> View attachment 288603
> View attachment 288604
> View attachment 288605


Nice tanks! I'm planning to build something like this for my second spider. Do you have any pictures of the building process or any tips?


----------



## Dorifto

Sander DM said:


> Nice tanks! I'm planning to build something like this for my second spider. Do you have any pictures of the building process or any tips?


No images sorry! But tips of course:

First of all I make an idea of how I want it to be the enclosure.

Then after a storm I look for some driftwoods in the beach. You can buy them too, but being from thailand I think is going to be pretty easy to get some wood xD. Then I sterilize the woods boiling them and re-heating it in the oven until it dries completely.

After that, I make the blend of the substrates, for me, the best one is a mix of unfertilized (very important) soil and a mix of cocofiber. I use 2/3 of soil and 1/3 of coco fiber. This creates a natural looking soil and maintains good levels of humidity if necesary.

Next I put all the woods in the enclosure to get an idea of what I want. I put a first layer of substrate and then I put the woods carefully, because they need to stay firm. Add more layers of substrare to create different heights in the enclosure. During this part I usually add the plants on it.

Finally, I add some biomass to the soil. I mix a part of the soil with springtails and isopods. They get rid of any organic waste in the enclosure, keeping it clean and oxygenated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sander DM

Dorifto said:


> No images sorry! But tips of course:
> 
> First of all I make an idea of how I want it to be the enclosure.
> 
> Then after a storm I look for some driftwoods in the beach. You can buy them too, but being from thailand I think is going to be pretty easy to get some wood xD. Then I sterilize the woods boiling them and re-heating it in the oven until it dries completely.
> 
> After that, I make the blend of the substrates, for me, the best one is a mix of unfertilized (very important) soil and a mix of cocofiber. I use 2/3 of soil and 1/3 of coco fiber. This creates a natural looking soil and maintains good levels of humidity if necesary.
> 
> Next I put all the woods in the enclosure to get an idea of what I want. I put a first layer of substrate and then I put the woods carefully, because they need to stay firm. Add more layers of substrare to create different heights in the enclosure. During this part I usually add the plants on it.
> 
> Finally, I add some biomass to the soil. I mix a part of the soil with springtails and isopods. They get rid of any organic waste in the enclosure, keeping it clean and oxygenated.


Thanks I use about the same methods and yeah wood is dirt-cheap at petstores here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dorifto

Sander DM said:


> Thanks I use about the same methods and yeah wood is dirt-cheap at petstores here


What a luk, here here a simple drift wood 20x20cm 20-40€...


----------



## Sander DM

Dorifto said:


> What a luk, here here a simple drift wood 20x20cm 20-40€...


I pay mine that size about 3-5€ here haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sander DM

Just put my Mexican red knee inside and the cactus are growing really fast.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jmore

10 Gallon tank for a terrestrial 
(Lasiodora parahybana)
Eco earth substrate and jungle moss. Fake plants, and a log hide. 
Tunnel hide made with a ZooMed cavern kit, made a little window on the side so you can look in too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raptor

Love seeing everyone's set ups!

This is my sling and juvenile enclosure set ups. Purchased various sizes of acrylic containers from the Container Store while the kids grow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raptor

GBB Exo Terra Nano Cube with modified lid.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Keke713

12x12x18 zoo med terrarium housing my crested gecko “Mr. Carlos”.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sander DM

Just started a new project for the caribena versicolor I have coming in the next few days. The brown on the sides is for protection and will be removed soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sander DM

Dorifto said:


> Nice setup! Are you going to add some live plants? It would look awesome with some hedera helix, bromeliad and moss. A chamadorea elegans can fill fhe vertical space also, but the webbing may kill the plant.


Yes Just finished planting. Still looking for some kind of climbing plant and some airplane for the hanging piece of wood tho. This is how it looks so far.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I will post more pictures of all sides tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sander DM

Added some vines, looking for some bromeliads and epiphytes for on the vines and too branches have 1 more vine I will add aswell soon. Here are some pictures below. Will let it grow in a few months untill my sling is mature enough. Let me know what you think.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sander DM

Dorifto said:


> Really nice setup!!!


Thanks, will post pictures when I do some updates. This is the one I will house in it when he/she is old enough.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Keke713

New terrarium for Mr. Carlos! Super excited as this was my first attempt at a DIY background.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Flashback

Everyones set ups look so cool. I have an A. Chalcodes & after seeing these terrariums, mine seems so bare.

Originally I was thinking of adding some sort of decorative plastic item like a "fake" cactus.....but I read that it wasn't necessary, so all he has is a log hide & a water dish......but he seems happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto

Flashback said:


> Everyones set ups look so cool. I have an A. Chalcodes & after seeing these terrariums, mine seems so bare.
> 
> Originally I was thinking of adding some sort of decorative plastic item like a "fake" cactus.....but I read that it wasn't necessary, so all he has is a log hide & a water dish......but he seems happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293353


That's a nice setup!! But if you want something more elaborated, you don't need to complicate too much, you only need some dry grass, a rock or some wood for hide, and a soft cactus and it's done.
I.E.:

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## AP34

For a colony of _P. imperator. _40 gallon aquarium. I made a false bottom that converges in a little pond in the middle (got the idea from YouTube).

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Ablake99

GBB just molted so i created a little rehouse video as well as a time lapse. I'm new to the hobby and would appreciate some support along the way of my journey with these amazing creatures!!


----------



## Maikaru

Naturalistic 10 gallon for Grammostola rosea, adult female. Substrate is layered for drainage, bottom to top: gravel, moss, charcoal, coconut fiber, moss. Background was easy. Start to finish in about an hour. Having issues with glare so the pics are through the top of the tank. You can still easily make out the process. She pouted for a few hours... One day later she has already lined the whole thing in trap lines and is readily taking food. Amazing. Will post more pics soon. Stay tuned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keke713

Mr. Carlos enjoying his new terrarium. I would still like to add some type of fern in there but overall I’m satisfied with the way it came out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vanisher

Some pictures of cages. P murinus (diffrent colorforms) Empty planted tank, Phormictopus auratus and G rosea


----------



## Keke713

*Added a bunch of new plants to my vivarium! *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AP34

40 gallon for_ P. imperator_ colony.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Keke713

AP34 said:


> View attachment 302324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 gallon for_ P. imperator_ colony.


Amazing terrarium! How many scorps do you have in there? I really want to buy my first scorpion at Repticon this weekend. Any tips on husbandry?


----------



## AP34

Keke713 said:


> Amazing terrarium! How many scorps do you have in there? I really want to buy my first scorpion at Repticon this weekend. Any tips on husbandry?


About 20 or so. Most are juveniles though. _Pandinus_ and _Heterometrus_ are pretty easy to keep. I keep the temps 80-90 with high humidity.   Make sure there’s plenty of substrate and a flat rock/piece of wood for them to burrow under. If you house multiple scorpions in the same enclosure, you’ll want extra hides in case any want to be alone.


----------



## s dave

Arboreal Vivarium

Setup my first vivarium yesterday for my 4-5" A avicularia who has not been moved yet. Ordering springtails and parasite free leaf litter next week for it. Went no background since it will sit on the corner of my desk and I'd like to be able to monitor the back for mold and such. Cork tube stops about 2 inches from the top and will give the spider plenty of hiding (she always seems to hide in them). Plants are a snake plant and 2 pothos for minimal moisture needs and web tolerance. 

She moves in 2-3weeks from now, hopefully all goes well.

10x10x16 Dreamco Plastics enclosure

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rhino1

Terrestrial.
Communal scorpion terrarium -
2ft, glass tank.
Liocheles Waigiensis.



Substrate is 2/3 peat and 1/3 clay sand with a few large handfuls of red clay mixed through.
Live moss and fake plants, 3 broken terracotta saucers terraced on the left and two plastic pot halves on the right.
Added some bark squares to the pots as liocheles appreciate a sweet, sweet crevice-below


Natural half round log added to give privacy and cover the plastic.


Added some sticks and leaves, below


And finally...scorpions.




I ended up putting one male and 3 good sized adult females in and another three medium sized females in.
See how it all goes, may have to add some more hides, cheers for looking.

Reactions: Like 6 | Award 1


----------



## Yeahhtrue

Here's something I put together with excavator clay for my GBB:




















And here it is a year later:

Reactions: Like 14 | Creative 1


----------



## Yeahhtrue

Dorifto said:


> That's a nice setup!! But if you want something more elaborated, you don't need to complicate too much, you only need some dry grass, a rock or some wood for hide, and a soft cactus and it's done.
> I.E.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293358


This looks awesome...what's the substrate? Did you just collect the soil/clay from outside or was this a mix of some sort?


----------



## Derivative

Dorifto said:


> Here my new eclosures for the G. Pulchra and the A.Geniculata.
> 
> The pebbles are they basking spot. Beneath that is the heat mat. They provide a very good place to bask, and maintains very good the heat.
> 
> View attachment 288602
> View attachment 288603
> View attachment 288604
> View attachment 288605


Heat Mats are tarantula killers tarantulas aren't like lizards they dont need nor enjoy a basking area. Also those enclosures have to much climbing room for these terrestrials. If they fall they will DIE.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## docwade87

Arboreal Juvie Setup



__ docwade87
__ Mar 25, 2019


















Arboreal Juvie Setup



__ docwade87
__ Mar 25, 2019


















H. Pulchripes Sling Enclosure



__ docwade87
__ Mar 25, 2019
__
enclosure
golden blue leg baboon tarantula
harpactira
harpactira pulchripes
pulchripes
sling




						New setup. Sling arrives Thursday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## docwade87

D. Diamantinensis sling setups












D. Diamantinensis sling enclosures



__ docwade87
__ Apr 12, 2019
__
brazilian blue dwarf tarantula
brazilian blue tarantula
diamantinensis
dolichothele
dolichothele diamantinensis
enclosure
oligoxystre diamantinensis
sling




						~4”x4”x4”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## esa space station

T blondi terraruim


----------



## KenNet

Arboreal
Exo Terra Nano Tall. Bioactive setup for my female Poecilotheria miranda and my female Psalmopoeus reduncus.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## esa space station

esa space station said:


> T blondi terraruim


T blondi(fem) terraruim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jonikniemi

New terrarium for Hapalopus. I love the ventilation on these tanks.
Btw it was super easy transfer made my job easy.

0.1 in the picture

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mattias

Sling enclosures. 

P. Irminia
P. Reduncus
P. Regalis. 






I don't have apicture of the the slings in them but they seem to like it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SuzukiSwift

A couple of acrylic enclosures that I designed to compliment each other for my two P irminia juvies that needed a rehouse

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamiB

Would these work for arboreal slings? I’m trying to find something functional and attractive. I would drill holes towards the top for ventilation as well. The dimensions are 4x4 for the largest one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FeralTami

Made my L. parahybana "Spooky" a new setup, it's my first time trying something more decorative than coconut fibre and a cork bark but I think it turned out pretty nice ^^

Her old enclosure got a bit cramped for her so I hope she likes the upgrade.




I used a new mixture of soil I put together using coconut fibre, peat, clay and potting soil.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NepenthesFriend

New setup for an OBT, lots (maybe too much lol) of eco earth for burrowing plus some drift wood and mopani wood (and a silk plant) for hiding under and webbing up real good. 5.5 gallons, I want to replace the screen lid with a plexiglass lid too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sicarii

Brand new here and haven't even had this setup a week yet, but Avicularia Avicularia (I believe) and Venus Fly Trap in an eyeballed 14x12x18" tank I'd say.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KenNet

Left: Sericopelma sp. Boquete.
Right: Pterinochilus murinus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gnarled Gnome

Damon medius enclosure. Bioactive setup with a waterfall on the right and intermittent fog. It has a nice micro fauna ecosystem going, with some terrestrial snails, springtails, a couple small millipede species, and some big nematodes. Occasional mini-mushrooms. I'm going to try to get glowing mushrooms growing in here.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## overwrite123

150mm*150mm*70mm for a juvenile Nhandu tripepii.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

I rehoused my Heterometrus juvie/subadult in a Exo Terra mini 12x12x12. I have 3.5-4" of eco-earth, 4 pieces of cork bark (warm hide) and a broken terracotta flower pot (cold hide). And a waterdish which I plan to replace with a smaller one. Some spagnum moss.


----------



## Kitara

My baby got a new home and I just love it!! 3" c. cyaneopubescens and it is an 8" cube.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Pyroxian

Kitara said:


> My baby got a new home and I just love it!! 3" c. cyaneopubescens and it is an 8" cube.
> View attachment 321932
> View attachment 321933


Where'd you get that cube? I love it.


----------



## Kitara

Pyroxian said:


> Where'd you get that cube? I love it.


Oh I just love it SO much.  It's from DreamCo plastics.  It's super clear, very well made, and came packaged super secure.  This one is 8" square, but they custom build so you can get anything.  Now, the downside was that it took 8 weeks to get it.  The total was $35 and shipping was $15.  I chose the 1/4" acrylic (vs 1/8") so that added a little bit of cost, but worth it.  I will 100% use them again.

Edit:  They DO have premade stuff that doesn't take 8 weeks.  Only the custom builds take that long.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TwiztedNinja

4.5" A. chalcodes, 4" B. albopilosum, 2.5" Avic avic, 1" C. versicolor, 0.5" A. chalcodes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

TwiztedNinja said:


> 4.5" A. chalcodes, 4" B. albopilosum, 2.5" Avic avic, 1" C. versicolor, 0.5" A. chalcodes


Very nice set ups and enclosures. Where did you get those first two enclosures (A.chalcodes & B.albopilosum) btw?


----------



## TwiztedNinja

Outpost31Survivor said:


> Very nice set ups and enclosures. Where did you get those first two enclosures (A.chalcodes & B.albopilosum) btw?


Thank you. They are shoe stackable drawers from The Container Store. 13 x 13 x 8 or something like that

I like that they're clear, light, square, stackable, readily available locally, and provide good depth

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShinyTurd

My female 9" O. Schioedtei.
And female 7" P. Regalis.

And i also like the sling enclosure for a P. Irminia. Got these from a whole seller in PET products in Germany. If interested they ship worldwide i think, i could share the details.
I think its very nice to have the same kind of enclosure style and shape for juvi's and slings. They are even available in 1.2L size. I keep my crickets in them or bigger T's.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TwiztedNinja

Found these enclosures at the reptile show this weekend and decided to rehouse my 2.5" Avic avic into one of these from the Exo Terra. Used the other enclosure for a 1.5" Avic avic

Really like how the enclosures look, and there are plenty of ventilation holes. Front access door slides up and down, also has holes, and magnets at the bottom to hold it in place

Also attached a photo of my 5.5" B. smithi and G. pulchripes in their current enclosures that I acquired this weekend. Trying to decide if they should be moved or left in them as they've been in these for a long time. They are now the biggest T's I own 

Lastly, 6 of our T's together in one photo. lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Outpost31Survivor said:


> I rehoused my Heterometrus juvie/subadult in a Exo Terra mini 12x12x12. I have 3.5-4" of eco-earth, 4 pieces of cork bark (warm hide) and a broken terracotta flower pot (cold hide). And a waterdish which I plan to replace with a smaller one. Some spagnum moss.


I replaced my Zoo Med spagnum moss with a compressed brick of Exo-Terra forest moss. Basically I have 4" of coconut forest bedding filled just below the lockable dual doors. For the warm gradient hide I have two small cork bark hides sitting end-on-end and covered with a layer of forest moss. I have two thin broken pieces of cork bark jamming the corner cork bark hide flush against the terrarium glass.  The cold gradient hide is simply a small broken terracotta flower pot. Then I filled-in every nook and cranny with additional substrate and/or forest moss so crickets or roaches have no where to hide (or more importantly no where to get trapped and die I don't want to be tearing up my set-up by fishing out dead bugs).


----------



## Gnarled Gnome

Finally finished and populated the 360 degree terrarium. Wanted a 360 view for my Damon diadema (1 male, 1 gravid female) with the "background" in the center and mimicking a natural environment. Altered some cork bark to suit their needs. The "branch" is a hide where I can see them easily. The water table is deep because it will house a fogger, that will vent from a small branch built for that purpose. Unfortunately the submersible fogger I had isn't powerful enough.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TwiztedNinja

Juvenile B. vagans

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

My subadult  Heterometrus spinifer terrarium and set-up:


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Another closer pic.


----------



## viator80

FeralTami said:


> Made my L. parahybana "Spooky" a new setup, it's my first time trying something more decorative than coconut fibre and a cork bark but I think it turned out pretty nice ^^
> 
> Her old enclosure got a bit cramped for her so I hope she likes the upgrade.
> 
> View attachment 311558
> 
> 
> I used a new mixture of soil I put together using coconut fibre, peat, clay and potting soil.


What kind of enclosure is that?


----------



## viator80

TwiztedNinja said:


> 4.5" A. chalcodes, 4" B. albopilosum, 2.5" Avic avic, 1" C. versicolor, 0.5" A. chalcodes


What are those first two containers?


----------



## Pyroxian

viator80 said:


> What are those first two containers?


I'm fairly sure they're "stackable shoe drawers" from the container store.


----------



## Montgomery Montgomery

Kitara said:


> Oh I just love it SO much.  It's from DreamCo plastics.  It's super clear, very well made, and came packaged super secure.  This one is 8" square, but they custom build so you can get anything.  Now, the downside was that it took 8 weeks to get it.  The total was $35 and shipping was $15.  I chose the 1/4" acrylic (vs 1/8") so that added a little bit of cost, but worth it.  I will 100% use them again.
> 
> Edit:  They DO have premade stuff that doesn't take 8 weeks.  Only the custom builds take that long.


Wowww. I just checked out the site. Thanks for the recommendation! Such a better price than I've seen other people selling acrylic boxes for!


----------



## Kitara

Montgomery Montgomery said:


> Wowww. I just checked out the site. Thanks for the recommendation! Such a better price than I've seen other people selling acrylic boxes for!


The quality is better than I've seen other places as well.  Customer service was really good and the enclosure came packed _really_ well.


----------



## Montgomery Montgomery

overwrite123 said:


> 150mm*150mm*70mm for a juvenile Nhandu tripepii.





Sander DM said:


> Just started a new project for the caribena versicolor I have coming in the next few days. The brown on the sides is for protection and will be removed soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292048


Woww, where'd you get the wood? Is it ghost wood?



Dorifto said:


> That's a nice setup!! But if you want something more elaborated, you don't need to complicate too much, you only need some dry grass, a rock or some wood for hide, and a soft cactus and it's done.
> I.E.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293358


Very cool. Any info on this?

Substrate, what kind/ where the wood came from, the dried up grass, and the enclosure?



overwrite123 said:


> 150mm*150mm*70mm for a juvenile Nhandu tripepii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, is this how wet I should be keeping things?





Dawid said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Here I want to show you a couple of my enclosures. In the first one lives a Brachypelma boehmei, the second one, the „greener-one“ is the home of a Brachypelma albopilosum. I hope you like it!
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> Dawid


What enclosures are these? Are they only available EU?


----------



## mjzheng

juvie Phormictopus auratus enclosure I made for a new t arriving tomorrow. The hide is a little smaller than it looks , i dug out some of the sub and it looks huge I pics. Container is mini helmet display case from Hobby lobby and sub is 80% topsoil with some vermiculite and eco Earth mixed in


----------



## ZedsDead

this is my most recent creation for my Davus P., that I’m most proud of. I ended up removing the green moss to the right of the skull and she made her den in there. I also moved the water dish a little further towards the center and put moss around the entire tank against the glass. Even though they are a lighter species she walks on the walls all the time at night and I didn’t want to worry.

Reactions: Like 9 | Creative 1


----------



## magneto

I love building enclosures but I never thought the pure acrylic or glass ones I made where very pretty. I display them in my living room and need them to look good. So I made a regular 12x12x12 enclosure. Plexiglass on all sides and ventilation on 3 sides. The only new thing I did was to add oak corners on all sides and that was all it needed. I really like how it turned out.

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Feral

magneto said:


> I love building enclosures but I never thought the pure acrylic or glass ones I made where very pretty. I display them in my living room and need them to look good. So I made a regular 12x12x12 enclosure. Plexiglass on all sides and ventilation on 3 sides. The only new thing I did was to add oak corners on all sides and that was all it needed. I really like how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 331997
> View attachment 331998
> View attachment 331999


Very nicely done! But let me just add a special note to say how much I looove all that extra ventilation... brings a happy tear to my eye! *sniffle*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dorifto

This is my new setup for the Pulchra and the Geniculata. I wanted to do something more elaborated than the previous setup so I saw some foam carving videos and I made a foam rock setup. I was a little skeptical at first but I love the final results.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1 | Wow 2 | Love 2


----------



## SatansBunny99

Look great! What’s the slurry stuff in the 7th picture? I take it this was painted all over the foam to give the rock colour/texture?


----------



## Smotzer

magneto said:


> I love building enclosures but I never thought the pure acrylic or glass ones I made where very pretty. I display them in my living room and need them to look good. So I made a regular 12x12x12 enclosure. Plexiglass on all sides and ventilation on 3 sides. The only new thing I did was to add oak corners on all sides and that was all it needed. I really like how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 331997
> View attachment 331998
> View attachment 331999


Oh man I love this!! I’m going to do this to my next enclosure build! Thanks for the idea!



Dorifto said:


> This is my new setup for the Pulchra and the Geniculata. I wanted to do something more elaborated than the previous setup so I saw some foam carving videos and I made a foam rock setup. I was a little skeptical at first but I love the final results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 332210
> View attachment 332211
> View attachment 332212
> View attachment 332213
> View attachment 332214
> View attachment 332215
> View attachment 332216
> View attachment 332217
> View attachment 332218
> View attachment 332219
> View attachment 332220
> View attachment 332221
> View attachment 332222
> View attachment 332223


These look great! Awesome job! I’ve yet to try that foam rock carving idea!


----------



## Dorifto

SatansBunny99 said:


> Look great! What’s the slurry stuff in the 7th picture? I take it this was painted all over the foam to give the rock colour/texture?


It's black joint mortar, it's a super fine grade mortar for tiles.

If you apply the mortar to the foam, before two layers more or less, you'll get a rock solid foam, with almost the same texture of a real rock.

You can apply some acrylic paints too, but in my case, the black mortar did the job perfectly.



Smotzer said:


> These look great! Awesome job! I’ve yet to try that foam rock carving idea!


I encourage you to do it, it's more easy than it looks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smotzer

Dorifto said:


> It's black joint mortar, it's a super fine grade mortar for tiles.
> 
> If you apply the mortar to the foam, before two layers more or less, you'll get a rock solid foam, with almost the same texture of a real rock.
> 
> You can apply some acrylic paints too, but in my case, the black mortar did the job perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> I encourage you to do it, it's more easy than it looks!


I’m definitely going to try it next large enclosure build I do!


----------



## Rhino1

Dorifto said:


> This is my new setup for the Pulchra and the Geniculata. I wanted to do something more elaborated than the previous setup so I saw some foam carving videos and I made a foam rock setup. I was a little skeptical at first but I love the final results.
> Sweet set up, what is the fern species your using and how does it fare in the vivarium?


----------



## Dorifto

Rhino1 said:


> Sweet set up, what is the fern species your using and how does it fare in the vivarium?


Generally I use Hawaii Crespo or Pellaea Rotundifolia,  they do quite well. They don't need any special cares. I also use Asplentiun trichomanes to insert in rocks, because is small and very easy to care. But for me, the Chamaedorea Elegans it's a must have. They grow just the size of the enclosure, don't ask me why xD, are very easy to keep, and they give a very natural look.



From left to right: chamadorea elegans, bromeliads, Pellaea and moss (on top)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Twantula1215

10X10X10 cube. 






A. avicularia enclosure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TarantulaT

Here’s a viv my partner made for our first tarantula Tarot!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 3 | Informative 1 | Creative 1 | Award 1


----------



## Smotzer

TarantulaT said:


> Here’s a viv my partner made for our first tarantula Tarot!


Awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TarantulaT

So during isolation we decided to restore some antique furniture to house our slings, complete with Antichrist ventilation holes...bottom cabinet still needs lights once we are allowed out again for non essentials!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Twantula1215

TarantulaT said:


> So during isolation we decided to restore some antique furniture to house our slings, complete with Antichrist ventilation holes...bottom cabinet still needs lights once we are allowed out again for non essentials!


Thats actually a Petrine Cross lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TarantulaT

Twantula1215 said:


> Thats actually a Petrine Cross lol


Or the cross of St Peter


----------



## ArachnidSentinl

Dorifto said:


> This is my new setup for the Pulchra and the Geniculata. I wanted to do something more elaborated than the previous setup so I saw some foam carving videos and I made a foam rock setup. I was a little skeptical at first but I love the final results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 332210
> View attachment 332211
> View attachment 332212
> View attachment 332213
> View attachment 332214
> View attachment 332215
> View attachment 332216
> View attachment 332217
> View attachment 332218
> View attachment 332219
> View attachment 332220
> View attachment 332221
> View attachment 332222
> View attachment 332223


This is utterly fantastic! May have to give joint mortar a go, myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto

ArachnidSentinl said:


> This is utterly fantastic! May have to give joint mortar a go, myself.



If you need more details or tricks ask me without any hesitation


----------



## ArachnidSentinl

Dorifto said:


> If you need more details or tricks ask me without any hesitation


Years ago I used mortar for the background in a snake enclosure. It's been a long time, so I forget what exactly I was using, but I don't recall being able to brush it on like that. Must've had the consistency too dry. I've heard of people achieving a similar effect with drylock, so that was going to be my next project. I'll definitely give mortar another go, though. 

Did you seal that with anything?


----------



## Dorifto

ArachnidSentinl said:


> Years ago I used mortar for the background in a snake enclosure. It's been a long time, so I forget what exactly I was using, but I don't recall being able to brush it on like that. Must've had the consistency too dry. I've heard of people achieving a similar effect with drylock, so that was going to be my next project. I'll definitely give mortar another go, though.
> 
> Did you seal that with anything?


Nope, only the joint mortar.

I use a super fine grade mortar used on the joints of tiles, not a regular mortar. Also it's very important that the foam to be cut, because if you try to apply on a shinny part, it won't stick.

I applied more like a thick paste and a brush, instead of a more liquid mix. It gave me better results, and a more natural look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alien_Regalis

Dorifto said:


> This is my new setup for the Pulchra and the Geniculata. I wanted to do something more elaborated than the previous setup so I saw some foam carving videos and I made a foam rock setup. I was a little skeptical at first but I love the final results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 332210
> View attachment 332211
> View attachment 332212
> View attachment 332213
> View attachment 332214
> View attachment 332215
> View attachment 332216
> View attachment 332217
> View attachment 332218
> View attachment 332219
> View attachment 332220
> View attachment 332221
> View attachment 332222
> View attachment 332223


I really do love the way this looks. By far one of my favorite setups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto

Alien_Regalis said:


> I really do love the way this looks. By far one of my favorite setups.


Thanks!!! I like to see that people like the enclosure!

Two of the best looking Ts in a good enclosures is a win win imho


----------



## Alien_Regalis

Dorifto said:


> Thanks!!! I like to see that people like the enclosure!
> 
> Two of the best looking Ts in a good enclosures is a win win imho


I love seeing people put so much time and creativity into their enclosures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto

Alien_Regalis said:


> I love seeing people put so much time and creativity into their enclosures.


Creativity yes, time and effort not so much, but the results are woth it imho. 

Now I can see both of my tarantulas everyday wandering in the enclosure or in their hunting spots, without disturbing them.


----------



## mjzheng

Found some cute purple aquarium plants and used some tape to make this lady's new girly house . I love decorating enclosures and wanted to make this one kinda cheesy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Dorifto

mjzheng said:


> View attachment 342084
> 
> Found some cute purple aquarium plants and used some tape to make this lady's new girly house . I love decorating enclosures and wanted to make this one kinda cheesy.


Nice setup!!


----------



## ratmilk

My first ever setup, for a juvie g pulchra. She's arriving on Tuesday, can't wait!! Feedback welcome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dorifto

Leave the lid open until tuesday, this way the substrate will dry a bit, then keep one corner moister and done. Also put more substrate on the back so she doesn't see a twisted nipple

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ratmilk

Dorifto said:


> Leave the lid open until tuesday, this way the substrate will dry a bit, then keep one corner moister and done. Also put more substrate on the back so she doesn't see a twisted nipple


What are you talking about, the twisted nipple is the best part!
Thanks for the advice, lid is off now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## moricollins

ratmilk said:


> What are you talking about, the twisted nipple is the best part!
> Thanks for the advice, lid is off now


I would recommend removing any decorations that have hard points, they could cause an injury. Tarantulas in New enclosures are especially prone to climbing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SnowMonkey

NepenthesFriend said:


> View attachment 312210
> 
> New setup for an OBT, lots (maybe too much lol) of eco earth for burrowing plus some drift wood and mopani wood (and a silk plant) for hiding under and webbing up real good. 5.5 gallons, I want to replace the screen lid with a plexiglass lid too.


My OBT is a big digger and would love that set up.


----------



## Smotzer

New enclosure set up for a small GBB just getting out of sling stage. Tried a new container off of amazon and modded it with some magnets glued under the lid to secure the top and make it only able to be opened by me, it was very loose before the magnets. Super happy with this new enclosure I tried out, whole set up probably cost 12-14bucks. Holes look perfect, did them with one of my dremel s for the first time. Will definitely be using more of these containers from now on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ratmilk

My new GBB enclosure, aka Pandora's box

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ferrachi

TarantulaT said:


> Here’s a viv my partner made for our first tarantula Tarot!


That's really cool ! Did you buy it like this or was this made ?


----------



## celestiaiiove

hey all, im considering rehousing my b boehmei because my exo terra is not working out. i want some inspiration for how im gonna set it up so feel free to reply with your setups and if you want, introduce your t


----------



## moricollins

I would just browse through this thread 

https://arachnoboards.com/threads/enclosure-terrarium-pictures.48951/


----------



## Ic4ru577

My first terarrium: 40cm x 30cm x 30 cm (16x12x12) with drainage. Substrate: coco peat, coco fiber, vermiculite, and a bit charcoal. Decoration: mangrove wood, clay hiding cave, dead branch and rock. Plants: crypthantus/bromelyads, fern and forest moss. I dropped some springtails and isopods, but need more. Still trying to culture them separately. Currently housing a 5cm(2”) brachypelma klaasi. I was planning to get a 10cm b. Hamorii.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Royalty

4 inchx4inch amac box for suspect Amaurobius ferox (WC) It is only around a half inch so I would normally not give it this much space but considering the observed leaf next was quite large I decided to use this bigger one I already had planted. I know it needs a bit of a wipe since it was sitting around but my cloths need to be cleaned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Royalty

2x4 inch "Jambers Critters" amac box for small arboreals. I housed my O.Hati Hati in it. She used to Live" behind the blue flower and cork bark but a couple molts and a month later she has made a dirt curtain "Pocket" up the side. How do I open it for feedings? Very carefully open it at an angle from the far side and drop the food in with tongs. (it is really not that hard). For water I drip it in with a syringe. Thankfully she does not pile sub into it. Next molt and she will be rehoused. (you can not see her in either pic unfortunately.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mack1855

New DreamCo terrestrial 16x10x6in. Picked up 3 on sale.Just got them yesterday.They are backed up because they also do plex screens for retail stores during the pandemic.
Normally 6 to 8 weeks out,but now 10 to 12 weeks out. These have the 1/4 in plexi vs the 1/8 in.Laser drilled vents.Will be rehousing my T.blondi and A.chalcodes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zeeman

This enclosure is for an adult A metallica female. The enclosure itself is from Tarantula Cages, not sure if they're even still in business. Size is 8x8x16. Wanted to make a display quality enclosure since she's my first adult.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ruskoinabiscuit

Here is an enclosure I built using an exoterra for adult aboreal species. My avic versicolor (I believe their name changed) loved it years ago. I just got a new pink toe sling and it’s older this will be its new home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RockSW

Heterometrus spinifer enclosure


----------



## tigsher

My dad and I just got into the hobby, and drilled our own vents in boxes we found at local art store, all drilled with 5/32 bits (time and lots of patience).

​First up, terrestrial vivarium for 3 communal M.Balfouri (Blue Baboon) using a large 3-7/16"² x 6-5/16" with 90 holes on 4-sides and top.

​Next is our terrestrial vivraium with a medium box 2-5/16"² x 6-3/16" still 90 holes on 4-sides and top for our H.Gigas (Red Baboon).

More to come...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cecelias lair

Happy Halloween!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cully

Thought I'd share pics of some acrylic enclosures I just built. These are 8" x 15", sized to make the most efficient use of my shelf. I am currently finishing up 3 more same style enclosures sized 11" x 15". All are 12" tall to give enough soil depth for burrows and proper "soil bioactivity".

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## sk063

Took a couple days longer than expected, but finally fixed my A. avic enclosure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spider937372

Would love some feedback on this one. 

It's for a Grammostola Pulchra, recently received juvenile. You can see her/him in one of the pictures.

Enclosure is the Exo Terra PT2265 Standard Faunarium, Large, being  L37 x W22 x H25 cm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LucN

Just posting my setup. Nothing fancy, but looks nice. And no, I never leave those LEDs for more than a couple minutes.




Details are as followed :

Top Left : Maintenance tools
Middle Left : Music collection : Mostly albums with Ronnie James Dio (RIP), some various Sabbath releases with the other 4 singers, some Priest and a couple of video game soundtracks.
Lower Left : Various books about Ts, Dio or Final Fantasy III, Spider-related movies and various metal concert DVDs.
Upper Right : G. porteri and T. albopilosus.
Lower Right : B. boehmei and B. hamorii.

Not bad, huh ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KaroKoenig

Work in progress. This will be for my _C. cyaneopubescens_ when it's finished. Not much left to add. Just a few smaller sticks and a water dish (which I will re-use from her current enclosure), and some dried leaves. Don't want to overload it. Size of terrarium: W 50cm, D 35 cm, H 30 cm. Soil and moss from a nearby beech forest (as are the dried leaves), completley dried. Model is a WW I Fokker D-VIII by COBI (Polish "Lego" - has a lot of awesome kits). Let's see how that scene looks in a few months. 

Waiting for her to molt before I rehouse. She's due pretty soon, I expect.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## 8 legged

some terrestrials:





some arboreals:





Rearing (hope the word is correct):

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## Renatozzo

My first terrarium build from scratch, for a Heterometrus cyaneus. I used some old glass panels and went crazy with the dimensions 40x32x32 cm

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## sk063

Found a few exo terra 8x8x12 brand new on the cheap. Decided to try my hand at drilling glass. This is still missing a few items, but I'd appreciate any input.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhereIsMyOBT

*Burrowing*

A little 8x8x12 bioactive enclosure I got for my C.minax. Reptisoil and a plant I forget what’s it’s name is. Woke up in the middle of the night to find him out of his creepy hole. Freak.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## LucN

Slightly updated setup...




Top Left : T Maintenance Tools

Middle Left : Various Metal CDs (Sabbath, Dio, Montrose, Priest) and one Game Soundtrack (Final Fantasy III/VI).
                     Various Spider movies, one Tarantula Documentary and a handful of Metal concert DVDs.

Lower Left : Lots of books about Ts, the Nintendo Power FFIII Player's Guide, one on Beer, one each for the legendary Ronnie James Dio (RIP, good sir) and Tony Iommi (The Godfather of the Heavy Metal Riff). Also that scientifically accurate plastic model of Pandinus imperator which I got from my visit at the Montreal Insectarium back in 1996.

Top Right : G. porteri, T. albopilosus

Bottom Right : B. boehmei, B. hamorii

Now how's that for a cabinet setup ? I'm very happy when this

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## tervis

Here's the terrarium I furnished for my s. maurus palmatus. They were a lot smaller than expected on arrival so they're not ready to move in just yet, although luckily this gives me the chance to put in more excavator sand when I have the time. This is a repurposed Juwel Monolux 60 aquarium and its dimensions are 60x30x30cm. I'm darn proud of it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## RezonantVoid

A few of mine, I may have already posted some of them in other threads.

Phlogius goliath



Hadronyche valida



Euoplos turrificus



Euperipatoides rowelli







Euoplos regalis







A few other ones side by side

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Dorifto

RezonantVoid said:


> A few of mine, I may have already posted some of them in other threads.
> 
> Phlogius goliath
> View attachment 402695
> 
> 
> Hadronyche valida
> View attachment 402689
> 
> 
> Euoplos turrificus
> View attachment 402687
> 
> 
> Euperipatoides rowelli
> View attachment 402691
> 
> View attachment 402688
> 
> View attachment 402686
> 
> 
> Euoplos regalis
> View attachment 402694
> 
> View attachment 402693
> 
> View attachment 402692
> 
> 
> A few other ones side by side
> View attachment 402690


As always, I love your enclosures!! A great example that without wasting a lot of money someone can create wonderful natural looking setups!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RezonantVoid

Dorifto said:


> As always, I love your enclosures!! A great example that without wasting a lot of money someone can create wonderful natural looking setups!


Absolutely, aside from the sand I used as volume filler in the clay mixes and the containers themselves, the scapes in all of those setups didn't cost me a cent. And using local materials gives your setups personality, instead of them looking like clones of every other vivarium on the planet that has the same 10 or so materials/plants inside. 

You yourself have made some very impressive setups if I'm remembering correctly

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## courtney1027

Here’s my enclosures for Selenotypus, Phlogius and C Tropix (Terrestrial/Burrowing species)
I use Coir Peat and Spag Moss, I have pretty basic enclosures but I put a little bit of decor in because they are all in my main living area, I am also currently propagating some pothos for my juvenile and adult enclosures. Still trying to find what I like as far an enclosures/substrate etc in future I would like a bit more elaborate bio active setups for my T’s
If anyone has any concerns about my husbandry please PM me I’m happy to here suggestion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Conor10

New G pulchra setup, with about 40 isopods, springtails, and a worm somewhere in there
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
sorry about the glare from my cheap phone camera

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Venom671

E. murinus enclosure finally grew in after a cycle of digging and using some of the plants for the trumpet lol me planting new cuttings after the fact. Thats one less enclosure i dont need to micro manage now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 1 | Love 3


----------



## Venom671

3 arboreal tanks done and grown out of a 25 tank shelf...alot more to work on 


And updated pic of the E. murinus tank

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## sl808

Arboreal, enclosure for my C. versicolor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## me and my Ts

N. chromatus enclosure in the the first photo and T. vagans in the second

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Temjeito

*Terrestrial Slings in AMAC boxes*

One B. Smithii and one T albopilosum. Acrylic boxes are 4” cubes from the Container Store. The blue card stock is to give them a shaded area in addition to the hide.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ScaredOfThem

Venom671 said:


> 3 arboreal tanks done and grown out of a 25 tank shelf...alot more to work on
> View attachment 404942
> 
> And updated pic of the E. murinus tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 404943


Gorgeous... A nice vibe, a true piece of nature. I'm a huge fan. 

I wanna copy cat the best I can, this is my first terrarium, I don't mind building it from fake materials to host a Mantis, or build it with real stuff and make it work

 I'm a Newby, this would be my first. 



Would you be so kind to share the *recipe* for one of those please? I'm in awe


----------



## liquidfluidity

This was originally set up for my Singapore Blue. I'm still working on ventilation along with sorting which plants will be staying. I am not starting a second that will be more"locale" oriented.

Once my lights are on, I will post an updated pic with a bit more grow in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ragamuffin

A pair of 8x8x12 exo terras that have housed regal jumping spiders and a mantis so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## liquidfluidity

Those are super nice! After looking at them for a bit, I decided it was almost like a "Where's Waldo" puzzle. The attention to detail was impeccable and entertaining too, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ragamuffin

liquidfluidity said:


> Those are super nice! After looking at them for a bit, I decided it was almost like a "Where's Waldo" puzzle. The attention to detail was impeccable and entertaining too, lol


That is actually one of the highest compliments I could receive lol Thank you <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## liquidfluidity

I don't keep jumpers but have in the past.  To me, they are just fun and nomadic. You've given them lots of room and more than plenty enrichment


----------



## Ragamuffin

liquidfluidity said:


> I don't keep jumpers but have in the past.  To me, they are just fun and nomadic. You've given them lots of room and more than plenty enrichment


That's my hope, especially since this was my first time keeping spiders or mantids as pets and I am too nervous to handle them still. 
I am actually redoing the enclosures before I get my second set of spiders, I don't have a plan yet but I am sure they'll be like another wheres waldo/eye spy book lol


----------



## fastgixxerlv

Found these at our local pet shops.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## liquidfluidity

This should look pretty nice once grown in. The central cork bark has 3 entrances/exits and is open all of the way through. My female Singapore has closed off the front facing one. I have tried a different substrate mix so we'll see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## joossa

Ready for a move-in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

just finalized my 12 x 12 Exoterra Lids
and the Nano

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezonantVoid

Euperipatoides rowelli, communal cave setup



Phlogius goliath



Nunciella sp., communal setup



Charinus pescotti, communal cave setup



Euoplos turrificus, communal setup




Hadronyche infensa



Apart from the sand used as the drainage layer in the bigger tanks, and 3 or 4 cheap driftwood pieces, and some decorative substrates bloke black sand, everything used to make them was collected locally for free

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 2 | Love 2


----------



## 8 legged

RezonantVoid said:


> Euperipatoides rowelli, communal cave setup
> View attachment 419411
> 
> 
> Phlogius goliath
> View attachment 419414
> 
> 
> Nunciella sp., communal setup
> View attachment 419416
> 
> 
> Charinus pescotti, communal cave setup
> View attachment 419417
> 
> 
> Euoplos turrificus, communal setup
> View attachment 419413
> View attachment 419419
> 
> 
> Hadronyche infensa
> View attachment 419418
> 
> 
> Apart from the sand used as the drainage layer in the bigger tanks, and 3 or 4 cheap driftwood pieces, and some decorative substrates bloke black sand, everything used to make them was collected locally for free


Very beautiful, absolutely authentic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dorifto

Wonderful as always!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RezonantVoid

2 shots of my Euoplos turrificus tank now that she's finally made her signature turret entrance. You can finally actually see where she is in the tank

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## l4nsky

Semi-serious question here. At what point does a "tarantula room" cross the line and become a "tarantula facility" lol? Maybe two or three more shelving units to go still?

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## RezonantVoid

Here are some of the displays I made for the 2022 national CVRIC insect exhibition a few days ago.

Sason colemani, partially completed



Namirea sp. Flinders Ranges



Blakistonia sp. leaf lid



Bymainiella polesoni



Euoplos thynnearum



Cataxia babindaensis, old tank with 2 specimens communally housed.



Dwarf rock Stanwellia that I discovered



Arbanitis sp. Coramba 1, a 12"-14" tall vertical tube building species, partially completed tunnel.



Paraembolides boydi



Australothele nambucca

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 2 | Love 3


----------



## RezonantVoid

Just some super cool shots of one of the enclosures above showing a snapshot of what the setup will look like when the spider finishes it's unique structure. This is my Arbanitis sp. Coramba 1, in the wild they will build a vertical camoflauged tunnel against a plant/tree that in some cases can reach to around 1 and a half feet (45cm) in height. Unlike the photo above, these ones show the spider at the entrance, after only a few days into constructing her tube.

For all the people who don't understand why I go to the lengths I do when making enclosures, this result is why.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Wow 1 | Love 1 | Award 2


----------



## Dorifto

Wonderful, like always

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RezonantVoid

Dorifto said:


> Wonderful, like always


Many thanks, your influence has been great inspiration in my shift to natural bioactive setups

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cshouston

My attempt at recreating a bit of Brachypelma smithi's natural habitat. I have a 5" female on the way next week, and I wanted a nice display piece.



_Reference image_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## me and my Ts

grammostola actaeon female in 8” cube exo terra

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RezonantVoid

8hr build for Megalopsalis sp. Adelaide Hills

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## esa space station

0.1 Theraphosa Blondi new tank


----------



## esa space station

0.1 theraphosa blondi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## esa space station

0.1 t blondi


----------



## esa space station

better angle


----------



## Smotzer

RezonantVoid said:


> 8hr build for Megalopsalis sp. Adelaide Hills
> 
> View attachment 425538
> View attachment 425539
> View attachment 425541
> View attachment 425542


Dude this is great work for an amazing species!! Awesome tank!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rubin10

8 legged said:


> some terrestrials:
> View attachment 377675
> View attachment 377676
> View attachment 377677
> 
> 
> some arboreals:
> View attachment 377678
> View attachment 377679
> View attachment 377680
> 
> 
> Rearing (hope the word is correct):
> View attachment 377681
> View attachment 377682
> View attachment 377683


wats the dimensions of the mutinous enclosures?


8 legged said:


> some terrestrials:
> View attachment 377675
> View attachment 377676
> View attachment 377677
> 
> 
> some arboreals:
> View attachment 377678
> View attachment 377679
> View attachment 377680
> 
> 
> Rearing (hope the word is correct):
> View attachment 377681
> View attachment 377682
> View attachment 377683


Whats the dimensions of the murinus enclosures?


----------



## 8 legged

rubin10 said:


> wats the dimensions of the mutinous enclosures?
> 
> Whats the dimensions of the murinus enclosures?


Terrestrial: 30x30x30cm
Arboreal: 20x20x30cm
Acryl: 25x15x20cm
The rest is somewhere in between


----------



## joossa

5.5G short for female G. pulchra just prepped. She'll be moving in in a couple days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezonantVoid

My largest tank so far, a 40x40x40cm communal tank for Equitius sp. harvestmen and in the future, Laureola sp. Isopods.












The current occupants are about 17 of these

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 2


----------



## Sdarky

Voici le terrarium de mon Avicularia metallica, c'est mon premier terrarium avec des plantes naturelles (et des fausses aussi).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mountaindani

This is my finished enclosures for my B. Smithi sling (the square) side my C. cyaneopubescens


----------



## Barbotte

Pumpkin patch still too small to go into this one but that's the plan


----------



## RezonantVoid

2 new 40cm harvestmen tanks I made recently.

Assamiidae sp. and Laureola sp. (Isopods)





Nunciella sp. Cardup

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## RezonantVoid

Neopantopsalis pentheter vivarium

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Wilco13

Metal ship, half buried in dirt. She liked to dig down and made her home inside the ship, underground. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Red castle, just fish aquarium decor but it was hollow, she made the inside of the castle her burrow and stayed in there.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Just some live succulents, I didn’t keep this one for long as she was having a hard time burrowing and seemed to prefer premade b


	

		
			
		

		
	
 All made for a curly haired T sling


----------



## Mountaindani

That looks so cool. The ship is wicked. I like to make my enclosures pretty. I worried about metal rusting. Is that a concern? I have an aquarium castle I'm thinking about using for my LP when it gets a little girth  I am tempted to try a succulent in the one corner my GBB doesn't web.


----------



## Wilco13

Mountaindani said:


> That looks so cool. The ship is wicked. I like to make my enclosures pretty. I worried about metal rusting. Is that a concern? I have an aquarium castle I'm thinking about using for my LP when it gets a little girth  I am tempted to try a succulent in the one corner my GBB doesn't web.


Yess I love decorating, I had one with a dragon in it as well but I only had a video of it and it wouldn’t upload

I wasn’t worried about the metal rusting because I switch up the tank fairly often. I think it was in there maybe two to four weeks before I removed it? No sign of rust anywhere, I was impressed since I always keep humidity high. It was a model ship my big brother bought and built, who knew it would be a baby tarantula home one day??

I loved the castle because I could set a worm on the entrance steps and my sling would come bursting out and drag it into its lair… very fitting for a miniature castle monster! Again a video wouldn’t uploa

I love succulents, only reason it didn’t work out is because my sling was too lazy to burrow, she likes premade dens She’d just sit at the top, definitely not normal T behavior

I like using aquarium decor, there’s usually so many little nooks and crannies for slings to wriggle into


----------



## Mountaindani

This is from Primal Fear Tarantulas. It's what I'm ordering when my LP is ready for its final enclosure. I guess I don't really make my slings enclosures too fancy. I set them up like Tom Morans videos show. I do have a castle I also considered McGuyvering. Someone has a good bioactive video posted I want to use.I have some time to think about it. I did buy cute cube sling enclosures for my G. pulchra and B.smithi because they will be in them for a long time. I decorated them once (Tom Moran style) and they have redecorated the way they like it. I'm not bugging them about it... get it?! Bugging?! Sorry. 
I posted my little fluffy G.pulchra


----------



## Dementeddoll

Left Top arboreal canopy enclosures from tarantula cribs. Housing a P. Cambridgei and a P. Irminia. 
Left bottom: terrestrial juvi G. Pulchra
Middle bottom: terrestrial juvi Mexican Fireleg
Middle cubes: fossorials housing a C. Lividus (emerald femur), H. Pulchripes, and  Blue Fang.
Right canopy C. Versicolor
All enclosures except the one housing the fireleg are from tarantula cribs.
Soil is 50% reptisoil 50% coconut fiber 
Added moss and leaf debris along with branches to have a more realistic aesthetic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## bjjpokemon910

RezonantVoid said:


> 8hr build for Megalopsalis sp. Adelaide Hills
> 
> View attachment 425538
> View attachment 425539
> View attachment 425541
> View attachment 425542


your setups are the absolute best dawg

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## liquidfluidity

liquidfluidity said:


> View attachment 412164
> View attachment 412165
> 
> 
> This should look pretty nice once grown in. The central cork bark has 3 entrances/exits and is open all of the way through. My female Singapore has closed off the front facing one. I have tried a different substrate mix so we'll see how it goes.


A bit later

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Dementeddoll

liquidfluidity said:


> A bit later


I love it


----------



## Mountaindani

liquidfluidity said:


> A bit later


So beautiful!


liquidfluidity said:


> A bit later


Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Mountaindani

bjjpokemon910 said:


> your setups are the absolute best dawg


 Inspiring!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## liquidfluidity

Thanks guys! I let this one grow in for a while before introducing her. She's pretty good at keeping things pushed over. I regularly go in a clear up some webbing and try to adjust plants more upright. Is what it is...a large spider tank, lol


----------



## RezonantVoid

Neopantopsalis pentheter setup, V2









Assamiidae, possibly Dampetrus sp., enclosure progress 



Equitius sp. enclosure progress

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## liquidfluidity

RezonantVoid said:


> Neopantopsalis pentheter setup, V2
> View attachment 435673
> 
> View attachment 435674
> 
> View attachment 435675
> 
> View attachment 435676
> 
> 
> Assamiidae, possibly Dampetrus sp., enclosure progress
> View attachment 435677
> 
> 
> Equitius sp. enclosure progress
> View attachment 435678


Those are all EXTREMELY nice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## taranbandido

Theraposa Stirmi enclosure.  92 cm long, 40 high and 32 wide.. Burrow 52 cm long and 27 cm deep with soil to dig..


----------



## liquidfluidity

Looks great! One/two things I would do from experience - a layer of moss and then leaf litter. This will help maintain some moisture and also provide food for the springtails. Your plants will like it too


----------

